# 2010 Hide Your Hair Challenge! (July 31st - Dec 31st)



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet memories of the last challenge by Twana has inspired me to revive this challenge.  I like the details Twana had so I copied them below:

I'm starting this thread now to give people a chance to see it and get wearing their hair down out of their system. Same rules as the previous challenges. 

*RULES:* 

Hide the length of your hair by wearing it in protective styles. That can be wigs, weaves, buns, braids, twists, etc. 
You can take picture updates, but do not allow them to be publicly seen. 
You are allowed 3 free passes to wear your hair out. That's basically a pass every two months. 
Post your starting picture in the Starting Pictures Thread: 

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=487828*


Check in as needed. If you are struggling to find styles or losing motivation, check in so we can support each other.  
Last but not least.....ENJOY THE LENGTH YOU RETAIN ONCE THE CHALLENGE IS OVER!!! 
This challenge goes hand in hand with BSL, 2010 OCT/MegaTek, and other challenges ending in December.

*This challenge will officially begin on July 31st and we will reveal on December 31st* 

*In lieu of me listing all of the names as people join the challenge, you can just put a Thanks under this post.  That way the list will remain current.  (Thanks for the suggestion ShyIntellect!)*

I will post a separate thread for our starting pix.  With Twana's help I will post other helpful threads within this one.

Reference Threads:

(These are the threads that started it all for me)

2009 HYH Challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367811

2009 HYH Reveal:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427120

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

Definately in for this challenge  I think my main styles will be twist out and braid out updos as well as some sort of rollerset updo, oh and buns with humps. This'll probably be a good opportunity to practice some side flat twists and cornrows to spice things up.
I will be buying alot of hair accessories because I need variety!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in. I'll help you with the other threads too Ms CoCo.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge as well.

*ETA:* Would wearing a braidout be considered a protective style or would it need to be pinned up?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I'm in. I'll help you with the other threads too Ms CoCo.



Yayyyyyyy! Twana's here! 

okay, seriously! I need to log off before I get busted!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in! This will go hand in hand with me trying to learn other ways to do my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

Ooooh....I like this challenge!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 20, 2010)

Instead of listing out the participants maybe just have those that want to be apart of the challenge "Thank" the original post. Might be easier for you, but just a suggestion!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in! I don't have much of a choice about hiding my hair because of my transitioning. I can hide for six months. I want to hold on to my relaxed ends until the VERY end! I'll be bunning 99% of the time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ you and me both! 

I think it may be too shocking for me to BC too soon so I plan on doing a pretty lengthy transition.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


>


 

how are your LF working out??


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

Are updo's protective styles or do the ends have to be hidden? because that will be hard lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> how are your LF working out??


 
Right now I am wearing Outre Vera (half wig) 

The first week of Aug, I am going to get my hair braided and wear "It's a Wig" Delia


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in. I BC in June so a DEC reveal is just what I need. I will be weaved up for the first half and in a wig the second half.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## CurlTalk (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so in! I'll be doing mainly twistouts, two strand twists, braidouts and wash n gos. My hair's a bit too short for much else. Can't wait till Dec.!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Ms Coco!!! I luv ur challenges girl! Im game so put me on the list. I get my sew-in today so I will be back later with before and after pics. I plan to stay weaved up throughout the rest of the year with occasional washes and maybe leave out 2 wks, don't know yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw a few LF in the BSS yesterday that really caught my eye but I plan on having a curly install done this weekend


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I saw a few LF in the BSS yesterday that really caught my eye but I plan on having a curly install done this weekend


 
I love the LF's 

I am done purchasing any new ones until maybe Black Friday/Christmas for next year's stock


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'd like to join this challenge as well.
> 
> *ETA:* Would wearing a braidout be considered a protective style or would it need to be pinned up?


 


Sapphire_chic said:


> Are updo's protective styles or do the ends have to be hidden? because that will be hard lol


 
Protective styles are basically any style that protect your ends (whether it's keeping them hidden or keeping them from rubbing on your clothes). You can get away with wearing a braidout being a protective style if it's not rubbing on your clothes. But for the purpose of this challenge, the braidout just needs to hide your real length. Does that make sense?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 20, 2010)

In what cute protective styles are you naturals wearing your hair?  I've got a few styles I like but I get bored easily.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in !!! this will definitely hold me accountable to my BC date


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ thanks for the answer ms_twana this makes a whole lot more styles available


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 20, 2010)

I am sooo in. I am wet bunning using a haragami almost 99% of the time. I am also transitionning without the BC. I will have to use my first passe in Earlier August lol. But I don t plan to have my hair out after that. I am on the MT Challenge as well and trying to hit APL by end of 2010. HHJ to all
ETA: I plan to wet bun until it becomes colder where i will put braids in for 2 months. I am also contemplating doing twists with my hair and bunning them. We will see


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Instead of listing out the participants maybe just have those that want to be apart of the challenge "Thank" the original post. Might be easier for you, but just a suggestion!



Excellent idea! I'll make that suggestion when I edit the post later.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in plss, i will post starting point pics when i relax on the 30th of July!


----------



## im_kaytee (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a new to the forum and soaking in all the new information! I know I have no pictures or anything at the time, but I was planning on doing a similar challenge (on my own), but I think if I actually start with people, I will have the strength and encouragement to not give in, therefore I would love to join the challenge, how do I join?


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge as well.  I will continue to wear my full lace wigs while keeping my hair hidden from people's eyes and the un-relenting sun .  I think it's funny when people assume you are bald when you wear weaves, wigs or any type of extensions and when they see your real hair and how long it is they can't believe it and still think it's a weave .  I don't think we will ever win with some people, but let's just keep on doin' us.  I think this is a great challenge to keep alive. Thanks OP.


----------



## Anew (Jul 20, 2010)

okay okay, I always try to sign up for challenges but this is doable. I'd like to join this one


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 20, 2010)

yuuup I'm also in on this one too


----------



## Barbie83 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in! 

I'm in the Weave it Up challenge thru december, hoping to make BSL 

I'll be bunning for a week between installs


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love the LF's
> 
> I am done purchasing any new ones until maybe Black Friday/Christmas for next year's stock


 
I love the 2 that I have. I wear them every chance I get. I've worn my straight style so much that it may be time for a new one. The ends are starting to get a little kinky and so not hot.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I love the 2 that I have. I wear them every chance I get. I've worn my straight style so much that it may be time for a new one. The ends are starting to get a little kinky and so not hot.


 

Yeah, my first Elise was getting kinky at the ends and I tried to revive it  on my second attempt LOL

It's all good, as long as you got good use out of them. That is why I ventured off into Human Hair right about now, I am still wearing my Synthetics but I want to flat Iron and play with the hair LOL


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Im IN!!!!
I feel like I've posted that message in the last 3 threads I've been in...
Newbie's excited?
Add me to the list pls!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 20, 2010)

Please count in! I'm in braids as of the 11th of July. I was HMH until October. however, Dec. is fine... I'll need to find a lace front for the rest of the time.


----------



## dede1129 (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to join!


----------



## IWantCurlyHair (Jul 20, 2010)

I would love to join. This will be my very first challenge :bouncegre Im currently in tree braids until Oct and after that Ill probably install a sew-in


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 20, 2010)

please add me!
currently I'm wearing a short curly wig but will have a weave installed next month!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah, my first Elise was getting kinky at the ends and I tried to revive it  on my second attempt LOL
> 
> It's all good, as long as you got good use out of them. That is why I ventured off into Human Hair right about now, I am still wearing my Synthetics but I want to flat Iron and play with the hair LOL


 

I get the urge to try a braid out on old ones I have just to see what it'll do!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ I tried to do the hot water method and guess what it didn't work out LOL, maybe if I would have braided it first. Oh well!


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

i am so into doing this challenge!

so glad to see all of you regulars, too because i completely loved the reveal pertaining to the beginning of this year!

i am loving my wet baggy buns, and they really did alot to help my hair to grow and retain, so this thread is just the push i need to keep it up until december 31st.!

(don't know what i'll do the week of Christmas and New Years....i might need a few extra passes...lol!)

hhj ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I tried to do the hot water method and guess what it didn't work out LOL, maybe if I would have braided it first. Oh well!


 
Another one bites the dust


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Another one bites the dust


 
My son got upset and was like mom that is wasteful!
I was like


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My son got upset and was like mom that is wasteful!
> I was like


 

wha....????


----------



## Avaya (Jul 20, 2010)

I thanked the OP's post to signify my participation in this challenge .

Right now my hair is in plaits underneath a tam.  I have this wacky braid idea that I am going to try this weekend.  I hope I am successful


----------



## growingbrown (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in. This is just what I needed for my looong transition!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> wha....????


 
LOL, yes he is quick to tell me when I am wasting money, pulling things out of the trash, I am on the green tip and he is there to keep mommy in her place. LOL


----------



## polished07 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in I'll post my current pic when I get my new laptop next week! I will be wearing partial/full sew ins and rollersets for the most part! I need a good 6 months of hiding for growth and retention


----------



## B3e (Jul 20, 2010)

Will post pic when my braids come down but I'm so in!! Ill be doing this anyways, so being a part of the challenge will be quite natural.


----------



## tonia682 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am transitioning and this will be perfect to keep me accountable. I will be doing wigs, rod sets, twist outs...etc


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 20, 2010)

I think God may be trying to tell me something. I was supposed to get my sew-in installed today....but the girl didn't make it. She got in an accident with her baby in the car (They're ok thank God!) and she has to deal with the legal woes of it all. The last time I tried to get a sew-in installed my bf called me saying our dog, Seven, "looked dead". erplexed I went back to the house and saw him dead. I lost my head that day.....anyway! I don't think its meant for me to get a sew-in! But Im not doing braids and nothing else looks right so Im at a loss right now....

But whatever may happen, Im doing this challenge!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL, yes he is quick to tell me when I am wasting money, pulling things out of the trash, I am on the green tip and he is there to keep mommy in her place. LOL


 

Its good to have someone there to keep you on track. My SO just says "whatever makes you happy babe"


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am SO in. This is just what I needed. I'll be weaving, wigging, and bunning!


----------



## foxee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to join!  I'm in crochet braids now until the end of the year.


----------



## Princess2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

Can I join??


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in also since I hide my hair a lot anyways.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are just a few of my protective styles:

This is a simple one that I did this past weekend:







I love wearing twists as well:











My Puff:





My Bun:






My Updo:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

im_kaytee said:


> I am a new to the forum and soaking in all the new information! I know I have no pictures or anything at the time, but I was planning on doing a similar challenge (on my own), but I think if I actually start with people, I will have the strength and encouragement to not give in, therefore I would love to join the challenge, how do I join?


 
Hi Kaytee!  Just go to the first post and select the Thanks button to add your name to the list.

BTW,


----------



## prophetesshope (Jul 20, 2010)

Can I please be in


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ladies, I will post the starting pix thread closer to the start date.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

prophetesshope said:


> Can I please be in


 
Yes ma'am!  Just go to the very first post and click on the Thanks button to add your name to the list.


----------



## prophetesshope (Jul 20, 2010)

I am putting cornrows in my hair tomorrow...should I take a starting Pic tonight or right before I put them in? Oh yeah .....Will it be ok to start on the 21st instead on the 31st


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

prophetesshope said:


> I am putting cornrows in my hair tomorrow...should I take a starting Pic tonight or right before I put them in? Oh yeah .....Will it be ok to start on the 21st instead on the 31st


 
Yes, you can go ahead and take your starting pic tonight.  Just don't post it until I get the starting pix thread up and running.  I have no objections to you starting tomorrow.  Quite a few people are already in protective styles (myself included).

The official start date is on the 31st (that's when it will really count).  Anything prior to that can be considered a "test run".  Does that make sense?


----------



## prophetesshope (Jul 20, 2010)

yes Ma'am thank you


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

Today's protective style is a wash n' go.  I twisted the front because my edges are thin:


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in I need to get closer to making Apl. Hopefully this will be a push in that direction.

I will be wearing wigs and a few buns.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

MsCOCO_37 my hair BSL/MBL 2010 buddy YOUR HAIR IS SLAMMIN! Whew Hew, girl I love the Rolls and the WNG Oh M GEE!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

I love your hairstyles they are not only nice but professional looking in the work enviornment. Great job!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to join.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCOCO_37 my hair BSL/MBL 2010 buddy YOUR HAIR IS SLAMMIN! Whew Hew, girl I love the Rolls and the WNG Oh M GEE!



JJ, you're one to talk! You know your hair is GAWJUS! Even under your fancy "hats".


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I would like to join.



You can add your name to the list by going to the first post and clicking the Thanks button.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

MsCOco My hubby confirmed I had a 2.5 inch cut 
She cut about 5 months progress for me. I am going to attempt to get those inches back and still get to my goal by December 2011 of WL, I am going to most likely going to hide my hair until my goal. (and maybe after LOL)


----------



## kisa75 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in too. I'm currently 30 weeks post and this will help me with my transition. I've been getting the urge to relax lately and I'm trying to fight it!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 21, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'd like to join this challenge as well.
> 
> *ETA:* Would wearing a braidout be considered a protective style or would it need to be pinned up?



A braid out would be considered a low manipulation style but not a protective style since the ends aren't tucked away. Any loose hair styles aren't protective. The ends are still subject to the elements, brushing on clothing, getting caught in purse straps, etc. 

OP, I'm in! I'm currently on week 6 with this weave and plan to take it out at 12 weeks. Once I take this one out, I'm gonna straighten and trim. If I made good progress over the 3 months, I plan to get another weave installed and take it out in early to mid December. If not, I may get it braided or wear a bun or something.

ETA: I won't have any starting pics though because I'll still be in my weave when I start. Can I use the pics I took in June before I got it installed?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 21, 2010)

^^this is the question I have as well. I'm in braids and they aren't due to come out until aug, but I have a pic I took of my hair at the end of june, can I use that as my start?


----------



## pjbapb (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!   At least I want to be in but let me just make sure I understand this...  If I wear my hair in box braids like it is now and they rub up on my shoulders, then it is a low manipulation style but if I put my braids up into a ponytail, it is a protective style???  TIA I have a tooth ache and my thought processes are a bit off...


----------



## sky035 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to join. I suffered a setback recently and had some of my ends cut of. I will be going in to see my stylist for her to assess the situation. I need this challenge to help me grow up to lengh that I have recently lost. I will be bunning mostly.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to join


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in.  Buns and Braidouts for me. YAY!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 21, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> A braid out would be considered a low manipulation style but not a protective style since the ends aren't tucked away. Any loose hair styles aren't protective. The ends are still subject to the elements, brushing on clothing, getting caught in purse straps, etc.
> 
> OP, I'm in! I'm currently on week 6 with this weave and plan to take it out at 12 weeks. Once I take this one out, I'm gonna straighten and trim. If I made good progress over the 3 months, I plan to get another weave installed and take it out in early to mid December. If not, I may get it braided or wear a bun or something.
> 
> ETA: I won't have any starting pics though because I'll still be in my weave when I start. Can I use the pics I took in June before I got it installed?


 
Looks like I'll have to search for pinned up braidout styles. I'm so use to wearing my braidouts loose.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I am back in the game while my last two wigs fell through on purchase I ordered 2 more last week. Short bobs, I ordered the MEsh wig cap. I also purchased 3 LF on the exchange so that is 5 in total coming my way. The first two are human hair and the other three are future meaning I can still use my iron.

MY PLANS for the rest of 2010 and all of 2011 is as follows:

I will wear my hair 4 weeks with beehive and wear a LF/Wig ontop
I will wear my hair out 2 weeks in between refreshing my braids
I will relax every 4 months as usual
after my relaxer I will wait 4-5 weeks to get my hair braided, during this time I will go to the DOOBIE shoppe and enjoy my hurr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monthly - Nexxus Treatment/DC 
Except week before relaxer where I will give myself and aphogee treatment
Daily or every other day - Spritz with a good spritz, or my own mix
Low Agitation of braids while they are in


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

Man I wish I could braid my own hair and do sew-ins instead of paying for them to be done


----------



## Moniquenuss (Jul 21, 2010)

Oooooo I'm deff in!!!! I'm determined to make it to full apl almost bsl by then! I'm going hard core until the end of the year!


----------



## Babylilac (Jul 21, 2010)

I am in .This is my first hair challenge  since I joined in 2008.I am currently braided  single thick braids,braided on the 10th of July.I bcied  March 2009 then again to a nearly baldie in May 09.My hair growth has really been slow so I really need growth now .Wish me luck !!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Man I wish I could braid my own hair and do sew-ins instead of paying for them to be done


 
Actually my younger cousin is doing it for me she styles natural hair and doesn't braid dangerously


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im in! I got Goddess Remi French Deep installed last Tuesday (ughh I will never get this hair again!) and Im hoping to make it last until September...at that point I will straighten and trim and go back to weave until 2011! Where did 2010 go???


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm mos def in!! I plan on doing sew-ins and twisting my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Actually my younger cousin is doing it for me she styles natural hair and doesn't braid dangerously


 

Darn you for living in NJ when I'm way down here in LA


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm joining, too.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Darn you for living in NJ when I'm way down here in LA


 
 I know it took me a long time to find someone who would braid my hair without hurting my scalp or cracking my hair off in the process. 
I wrote here several times that when I started needing the braids people got braidnesia, I happened to be doing her hair and was complaining and she was like  and why didn't you ask me? I was like erplexed You braid, (amazing your forget your little cousins do grow up) She has been my braider ever since.

See if there is a young girl in the area who braids, they pick up on skills and their talent is amazing


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCOco My hubby confirmed I had a 2.5 inch cut
> She cut about 5 months progress for me. I am going to attempt to get those inches back and still get to my goal by December 2011 of WL, I am going to most likely going to hide my hair until my goal. (and maybe after LOL)


 
Awww!  I hate when that happens.  But you're so dedicated to having healthy hair I have no doubt that you'll get those inches back and then some...especially with this challenge.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> ETA: I won't have any starting pics though because I'll still be in my weave when I start. *Can I use the pics I took in June before I got it installed?*


 
Yes ma'am.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

kisa75 said:


> I'm in too. I'm currently 30 weeks post and this will help me with my transition. *I've been getting the urge to relax lately and I'm trying to fight it!*


 
Then this challenge came at the perfect time!  Step away from the relaxer!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I know it took me a long time to find someone who would braid my hair without hurting my scalp or cracking my hair off in the process.
> I wrote here several times that when I started needing the braids people got braidnesia, I happened to be doing her hair and was complaining and she was like  and why didn't you ask me? I was like erplexed You braid, (amazing your forget your little cousins do grow up) She has been my braider ever since.
> 
> See if there is a young girl in the area who braids, they pick up on skills and their talent is amazing


 
Yes I'm sure there are lots of young ladies around here doing sew-ins after the heads I've seen walking around here  The only hard part is finding someone that is good. The last girl I used to go to was fast and it looked really cute when she was done, but after 3 weeks the weave was loosening up and I'd have to get my mom to tighten the ends up back for me. That became too much of a pain. I found another girl on craigslist(daring I know) and her work is VERY nice and she specializes in curly hair so we shall see.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^this is the question I have as well. I'm in braids and they aren't due to come out until aug, but I have a pic I took of my hair at the end of june, can I use that as my start?


 
Yes ma'am.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

pjbapb said:


> I'm in!!!!! At least I want to be in but let me just make sure I understand this... If I wear my hair in box braids like it is now and they rub up on my shoulders, then it is a low manipulation style but if I put my braids up into a ponytail, it is a protective style??? TIA I have a tooth ache and my thought processes are a bit off...


 
I consider box braids/ponytail a protective style.  The key for me is to make sure to moisturize and seal your ends daily.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Awww! I hate when that happens. But you're so dedicated to having healthy hair I have no doubt that you'll get those inches back and then some...especially with this challenge.


 
I am going to be very dedicated to this challenge, I feel with this schedule I will get the luxury of PSing and still be able to wear my hair out enough not to miss it. 



NikkiQ said:


> Yes I'm sure there are lots of young ladies around here doing sew-ins after the heads I've seen walking around here  The only hard part is finding someone that is good. The last girl I used to go to was fast and it looked really cute when she was done, but after 3 weeks the weave was loosening up and I'd have to get my mom to tighten the ends up back for me. That became too much of a pain. I found another girl on craigslist(daring I know) and her work is VERY nice and she specializes in curly hair so we shall see.


 

I only get it braided for my wigs, try it


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 21, 2010)

Im in...my protective style is weaves or kinky twist.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am going to be very dedicated to this challenge, I feel with this schedule I will get the luxury of PSing and still be able to wear my hair out enough not to miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

When I only have braids under my wig, I always get anxious and take them out too soon the second they get a little loose. Quick to pull the trigger I guess so I get the sew-in so I can make sure I keep my butt from taking them out early as usual.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> When I only have braids under my wig, I always get anxious and take them out too soon the second they get a little loose. Quick to pull the trigger I guess so I get the sew-in so I can make sure I keep my butt from taking them out early as usual.


 

 me too  

We both have that problem, so I have to get my guns up and keep my hands out this time.


----------



## Minty (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey y'all! 

This is my second week in braids - I haven't been able to keep them longer than a week at a time, so I had my hair rebraided today. 

I would love to be able to keep them for a full two weeks at a time but I get itchy (always been that way), impatient, and take them out when they get loose. 

I also wash my hair in braids - makes them loose I know. I hope this challenge cures my hands in hair problem. 

Okay you braiding experts, I have a question: 

What are you using to moisturize? 
Do you have any "anti-itch" products, or your own mix for it?

,,,, thanks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> me too
> 
> We both have that problem, so I have to get my guns up and keep my hands out this time.


 

Mine is airdrying right now and I'm STILL playing with my NG trying to figure what I am. I'm thinkin 4a


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> This is my second week in braids - I haven't been able to keep them longer than a week at a time, so I had my hair rebraided today.
> 
> ...


 
I am no braid expert but I've asked a couple and they suggested Vital Braid Spray or Vidal Braid spray, and Scalpecin. 

I am using water mixed with leave in to moisturize, to scared to try s-curl or any of that stuff


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> This is my second week in braids - I haven't been able to keep them longer than a week at a time, so I had my hair rebraided today.
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the same boat.  I can't wear braids or wigs to save my life.  My scalp just starts itching like crazy.  I would be interested in knowing what everyone else uses as well.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in. This will work out perfect because I will be taking a swimming class this semester & will be keeping my hair braided this whole time. I'm trying to reach BSL (fingers crossed)!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im in but I will have to use my pictures from June because I Will still be in braids when this challenge starts


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in also. I have been hiding my hair for a while anyway so this one will be easy for me. I am presently wearing extension braids and will continue wearing them until the end of the year I think. I am in the gym again and wearing wigs just don't cut it with all the sweating and everything!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> This is my second week in braids - I haven't been able to keep them longer than a week at a time, so I had my hair rebraided today.
> 
> ...


 

I am using BRX Braid Spray mixed with Aphogee Green Tea restructurizer leave-in and I alternate it with S-Curl Moisturizing Spray. I do get the itchies after a few days so I wash it with diluted shampoo, poured over my scalp in the shower and rinse, then condition pretty much the same way.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm in, I really want to make my goal this year.

ETA I will be wearing weaves, I forgot how much I love them.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 21, 2010)

Count me in this challenge!! I plan on wearing half wigs to retain length.


----------



## prophetesshope (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I will be hiding my hair by Braids and cornrows with and without extensions, buns, and more buns


----------



## mrs.melton08 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to join, but I am confused based on the various answers here,  would my wash and go or a twist out be enough for this challenge to wear it down, or do I have to wear it up each day and also would just wearing it up be enough or do I have to "hide" hair under wig or something like that too?

Sorry but I'm new erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2010)

mrs.melton08 said:


> I want to join, but I am confused based on the various answers here, would my wash and go or a twist out be enough for this challenge to wear it down, or do I have to wear it up each day and also would just wearing it up be enough or do I have to "hide" hair under wig or something like that too?
> 
> Sorry but I'm new erplexed


 
I ain't even new and I'm like will my twa count ? All I can do is wash & go's. You will never see my full length because I'm a 4a with some shrinkage.  I have no interest in straightening either.  Once my hair gets longer I will start doing twists and buns if I can but that may be a minute. All that to ask....can I join?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Yes ma'am.


 
Thnx, I'm in!!!

I will be keeping my hair in extensions until the end of the year, taking them down every 6 wks, resting 2wks in a wet bun...


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 22, 2010)

I took down my flat twists/box braids so i could dye my hair black, and now I am happy to announce that my lovely black hair is flat twisted and BUNNED!!  Not with my real hair of course, i braided some kanekalon hair and wrapped it around my lil half ponytail.  I plan to do this for slightly over a year.  Bunning for a year would end my personal challenge on 21 JUL 2011, but my 2 year anniversary is 15 AUG so I'm gonna keep it up til then and do a HUGE reveal.  I'm aiming to be full APL when this is over.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would really like to join.. but im in the Castor oil challenge and im supposed to reveal my hair in sept. Do i still qualify to join?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

mrs.melton08 said:


> I want to join, but I am confused based on the various answers here, would my wash and go or a twist out be enough for this challenge to wear it down, or do I have to wear it up each day and also would just wearing it up be enough or do I have to "hide" hair under wig or something like that too?
> 
> Sorry but I'm new erplexed


 
Wash n' gos and twistouts count.  The key is to:

Make sure you're not showing your true length.
Use very little manipulation.
Moisturize and seal regularly.



Shay72 said:


> I ain't even new and I'm like will my twa count ? All I can do is wash & go's. You will never see my full length because I'm a 4a with some shrinkage. I have no interest in straightening either. Once my hair gets longer I will start doing twists and buns if I can but that may be a minute. All that to ask....can I join?


 
Yes ma'am, your TWA definitely counts and yes you can join.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow I just looked at the reveals in the other thread. I'm in! I want to see how much I can retain by December 31st this year as a total DIYer. I'm juicing, bunning and braiding.


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 22, 2010)

lol i'm in! i'm joining this challenge too which makes challenge #54534543 right now (feels like it anyway! lol) but I intend to be baggying, wearing hats (over a shower cap and silk scarf), and wearing wigs (or half wigs if possible). I'll be letting my hair breathe by buying a silk beanie, if I can find one, and putting it on (post  moisturizing my hair) and letting my scalp and hair just breathe or wrapping it with a large silk shawl/scarf!

My hubby will be gone on business (so I don't really care how I look in that regard lol) until probably around Dec 25th or so, so I would  to show him how much i've grown since he left!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooooohhhhh, add me, add me!  I am 2 months post BC and I miss my variety, so I'm getting microbraids on Saturday morning.  I am doing the Crown and Glory method, so at 9 weeks, I'll be taking my braids down and rocking a wig for 2-3 weeks.  Then, I'll see if I'll be back in braids or two strand twists.  

I'm excited! It's time for *Operation Grow* :


----------



## winona (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to join.  I am in a DC challenge, growth challenge, and the WL by 2013 challenge hehehe A girl has to have goals right?  I find PSing is easier for me as I dont have to think about what to do with my hair except once a week


----------



## winona (Jul 22, 2010)

Afrolatina said:


> lol i'm in! i'm joining this challenge too which makes challenge #54534543 right now (feels like it anyway! lol) but I intend to be baggying, wearing hats (over a shower cap and silk scarf), and wearing wigs (or half wigs if possible). I'll be letting my hair breathe by buying a silk beanie, if I can find one, and putting it on (post moisturizing my hair) and letting my scalp and hair just breathe or wrapping it with a large silk shawl/scarf!
> 
> My hubby will be gone on business (so I don't really care how I look in that regard lol) until probably around Dec 25th or so, so I would  to show him how much i've grown since he left!!


 

Hey if you find that silk beanie please update.  I have been looking for one (that doesnt look RIDICULOUS erplexed) too


----------



## mrs.melton08 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Wash n' gos and twistouts count. The key is to:
> 
> Make sure you're not showing your true length.
> Use very little manipulation.
> Moisturize and seal regularly.


 
Alright then I am in...let me go to the first post to get added there


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2010)

im_kaytee said:


> I am a new to the forum and soaking in all the new information! I know I have no pictures or anything at the time, but I was planning on doing a similar challenge (on my own), but I think if I actually start with people, I will have the strength and encouragement to not give in, therefore I would love to join the challenge, how do I join?


 
Yes. Hiding your hair with a group of people is a lot better than trying to do it on your own. We can all share ideas for PS and that will help when we begin to get bored. 



OsnapCnapp! said:


> I think God may be trying to tell me something. I was supposed to get my sew-in installed today....but the girl didn't make it. She got in an accident with her baby in the car (They're ok thank God!) and she has to deal with the legal woes of it all. The last time I tried to get a sew-in installed my bf called me saying our dog, Seven, "looked dead". erplexed I went back to the house and saw him dead. I lost my head that day.....anyway! I don't think its meant for me to get a sew-in! But Im not doing braids and nothing else looks right so Im at a loss right now....
> 
> But whatever may happen, Im doing this challenge!!!!!


 
That's right girl. You get your grow on. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Here are just a few of my protective styles:
> 
> This is a simple one that I did this past weekend:
> 
> ...


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Today's protective style is a wash n' go. I twisted the front because my edges are thin:


 
    :lovedrool:

OMG.......Girl you make me wanna grow this relaxer out RIGHT NOW!!! ((sigh)) I wonder what my natural hair would look like right now if I hadn't slapped this relaxer back in it!!!! 



pjbapb said:


> I'm in!!!!! At least I want to be in but let me just make sure I understand this... If I wear my hair in box braids like it is now and they rub up on my shoulders, then it is a low manipulation style but if I put my braids up into a ponytail, it is a protective style??? TIA I have a tooth ache and my thought processes are a bit off...


 


ShyIntellect said:


> Looks like I'll have to search for pinned up braidout styles. I'm so use to wearing my braidouts loose.


 
I think braids and braidouts would work just fine for this challenge. I also believe that if your braidout or twistout is not touching your shoulders, then it is a protective style. That just my opinion. The whole point of the challenge is to hide your length from people (and yourself) so that there will be surprise in seeing your new length at the end. Those styles do just that. Of course, most people hide their hair by protective styles such as buns, sew-ins, wigs, etc. But you don't have to. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

Since I am doing 4 weeks on and 2 weeks off; during my two weeks off I will most likely PHony Pony it up. PLan on using all my passes during Novembers Relaxer 

My WIGS came in YESTERDAY DAMN, HairSISTERS Is really surprising me right now 
and I likey. I showed the hubby some new ones I'd like but I guess I need to get busy with these first. LOL.

So I can't wait until I get home to my hair.


----------



## Minty (Jul 22, 2010)

Determined to keep this braid ps challenge KISS, I sprayed braids last night w/Lanza Healing moisture and oiled scalp w/Bee Mine. I baggied last night, and I think I will do so 3-4 days/wk 

This morning sprayed w/Paul Mitchell Awapui. ... w/glycerine added (a bit). Lenzie's Request on edges.

I'm waiting on MT so when it comes ill incorporate it also, but that's it until they are used up.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Since I am doing 4 weeks on and 2 weeks off; during my two weeks off I will most likely PHony Pony it up. PLan on using all my passes during Novembers Relaxer
> 
> My WIGS came in YESTERDAY DAMN, *HairSISTERS* Is really surprising me right now
> and I likey. I showed the hubby some new ones I'd like but I guess I need to get busy with these first. LOL.
> ...


 
ugh....I love that site!!!!! And there's always some good sales going on.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so in, especially with the pass every 2 months. I think I'll get a trim the week coming up and then I'll be so ready. I'll probably do wigs, twists, and buns, maybe braids.


----------



## constance (Jul 22, 2010)

Count me in! My protective style is wigs-lfs and half wigs worn as whole wigs.http://[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/34579023]
	

[/URL]


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ugh....I love that site!!!!! And there's always some good sales going on.


 
Who are you telling, I have 4 in my box right now. Only thing I can't stand is I order and then if they are out of stock they say they called but 2 weeks pass and I am like  where is my hair or my money one or the other. LOL

This time I ordered on the 15th at night and by the 21st it was delivered  I am happy!

I am like ready to click my heals. I have to be in here keeping the encouragement. 

I am like let the Party Begin. Wondering what I am going to do to get it started. I think I will stick to ORS Replenishing Pac and a Nexxus treatment before braiding this baby up.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 22, 2010)

ive never stopped ordering from hairsister's especially when they have their 20% off sales.. I get great pieces for like 16 to 20 dollars.  I've been rocking super natural 1st lady weave as a quick weave glued on a wig cap. its looks so beautiful, i have about 5 at home, and i make them every 3 to 4 weeks.. its a lot lighter than an actual wig, so this will be my do for the summer.  i am braided in cornrows underneath and spritz twice a day with my mix of scurl passion fruit smoothie vo5 water and coconut oil.  Braids down every 2 weeks or so, and then right back to the same routine. Oh i cowash about 2 to 3 times a week. and relax maybe 1x every 4 to 5 months..

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Who are you telling, I have 4 in my box right now. Only thing I can't stand is I order and then if they are out of stock they say they called but 2 weeks pass and I am like  where is my hair or my money one or the other. LOL
> 
> This time I ordered on the 15th at night and by the 21st it was delivered  I am happy!
> 
> ...


 
I've seen some cute LF on there lately and I've been fighting the urge to buy them since I have 2 already, 2 phony ponies and a phony bun....but I won't be able to resist for very long. Even with the sew-in done, I'm gonna be on the hunt for the next LF I want to wear while my hair it out of the braids lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

ellehair said:


> ive never stopped ordering from hairsister's especially when they have their 20% off sales.. I get great pieces for like 16 to 20 dollars. I've been rocking super natural 1st lady weave as a quick weave glued on a wig cap. its looks so beautiful, i have about 5 at home, and i make them every 3 to 4 weeks.. its a lot lighter than an actual wig, so this will be my do for the summer. i am braided in cornrows underneath and spritz twice a day with my mix of scurl passion fruit smoothie vo5 water and coconut oil. Braids down every 2 weeks or so, and then right back to the same routine. Oh i cowash about 2 to 3 times a week. and relax maybe 1x every 4 to 5 months..
> 
> Happy growing ladies!


 
As a momma on a budget their prices are just right  I only use paypal though incase I have any issues. I am waiting for a good sale to get my next 4 lace fronts LOL.



NikkiQ said:


> I've seen some cute LF on there lately and I've been fighting the urge to buy them since I have 2 already, 2 phony ponies and a phony bun....but I won't be able to resist for very long. Even with the sew-in done, I'm gonna be on the hunt for the next LF I want to wear while my hair it out of the braids lol


 
YES YES YES , 2 you'll have 40 by the time the years end if you get as addicted as some of us. It is addicting LOL.

I am trying to stay to two per season, similiar lengths so that it's not that obvious.  LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> As a momma on a budget their prices are just right  I only use paypal though incase I have any issues. I am waiting for a good sale to get my next 4 lace fronts LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you're like my drug pusher! 

I was addicted to full wigs for years and then moved onto sew-ins. I only got into the LF b/c when I went to the BSS shopping around for a new full wig, there was a chick there putting on a LF. Granted her edges were non-existant and it scare the bejesus out of me, but I still wanted to give it a try. Poor darling was using glue AND tape!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> :lovedrool:
> OMG.......Girl you make me wanna grow this relaxer out RIGHT NOW!!! ((sigh)) I wonder what my natural hair would look like right now if I hadn't slapped this relaxer back in it!!!!


 
I have a feeling your hair would be absolutely GORGEOUS natural! Heck it's gorgeous now!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

Who Me? 


NikkiQ said:


> you're like my drug pusher!
> 
> I was addicted to full wigs for years and then moved onto sew-ins. I only got into the LF b/c when I went to the BSS shopping around for a new full wig, there was a chick there putting on a LF. *Granted her edges were* *non-existant and it scare the bejesus out of me*, but I still wanted to give it a try. Poor darling was using glue AND tape!


  I know I am so wrong. LOL

These are the next ones I am looking into, one is a reorder that fell through

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/OUTRE-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-CINDY/index.php

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/OUTRE-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-GINA/index.php

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/OUTRE-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-MINA/index.php

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/FREETRESS-EQUAL-LACE-FRONT-WIG-KATE/index.php


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Since I am doing 4 weeks on and 2 weeks off; during my two weeks off I will most likely PHony Pony it up. PLan on using all my passes during Novembers Relaxer
> 
> My WIGS came in YESTERDAY DAMN, HairSISTERS Is really surprising me right now
> and I likey. I showed the hubby some new ones I'd like but I guess I need to get busy with these first. LOL.
> ...



It's official! I diagnose you with "wigitis". You little addict!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Who Me?   I know I am so wrong. LOL
> 
> These are the next ones I am looking into, one is a reorder that fell through
> 
> https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/OUTRE-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-GINA/index.php


 

I have the Gina!!!! That's the one I told you I've worn it to death, but I just can't let it go lol. I have it trained just perfectly.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I have the Gina!!!! That's the one I told you I've worn it to death, but I just can't let it go lol. I have it trained just perfectly.


 

LOL, WOW, so she must be something this Gina, I will get her eventually


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> It's official! I diagnose you with "wigitis". You little addict!


 
LOL, you know what is sad, I have a garbage bag full of all my hair in my LR at home i Had my kids get them together before we left.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL, WOW, so she must be something this Gina, I will get her eventually


 

Yes she is quite delightful


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yes she is quite delightful


 
Have you kicked Ms. Gina to the curb or is she still alive and kicking? LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Have you kicked Ms. Gina to the curb or is she still alive and kicking? LOL


 

Oh she's very much so alive and well. She's my money maker. When I have promotional gigs, I wear her and its like she turns you into a whole new person


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Jul 22, 2010)

I sooooo want to join this challenge. 

Actually I decided yesterday to bun from now on til the end of the year. I even went out to walmart last night and bought those Goody Ouchless bands- but I intend to leave my hair out only on the weekends just so it can breathe and I can wear it out on Sunday . Because of that, I don't think I can join, but I'll be hiding my hair with you ladies... in spirit. Good luck ladies!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh she's very much so alive and well. She's my money maker. When I have promotional gigs, I wear her and its like she turns you into a whole new person


 
Cooooool my computer has been acting up, I fell asleep it was so slow 

I am about to get with Ms. Gina


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Are we doing starting pics? I haven't seen any...?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 23, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Are we doing starting pics? I haven't seen any...?



OP said she's going to make a separate thread when we get closer to the start date.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in!! This will give me a chance to practice braiding my hair, and I can invest in a phony puff!  Can't wait to start!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

peachfuzzz said:


> I'm in!! This will give me a chance to practice braiding my hair, and I can invest in a phony puff! Can't wait to start!


 
I could use the practice braiding too. 

For those of you that braid your own hair, do you braid it wet, or do you let it dry first?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I could use the practice braiding too.
> 
> For those of you that braid your own hair, do you braid it wet, or do you let it dry first?



I honestly thought I couldn't braid (if you're talking about cornrows) and thought all hope was lost until I tried it on damp hair, and all of a sudden, it came to me like I have known how to do it my whole life! For the life of me, I CANNOT braid dry hair! I don't know why. Anyway, so I do mine damp and let it dry.


----------



## winona (Jul 23, 2010)

Braiding hair that almost completely dry is easiest for me


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I honestly thought I couldn't braid (if you're talking about cornrows) and thought all hope was lost until I tried it on damp hair, and all of a sudden, it came to me like I have known how to do it my whole life! For the life of me, I CANNOT braid dry hair! I don't know why. Anyway, so I do mine damp and let it dry.


 
See, I CAN cornrow, but it won't be cute.  It'll definitely be for under a wig ONLY!!  I always do it on dry hair though. It just seemed like it would be a nightmare trying to do it on wet hair, but I guess I'll try that. I'll let it dry maybe 70% - 80% and see it that makes it easier for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> See, I CAN cornrow, but it won't be cute.  It'll definitely be for under a wig ONLY!!  I always do it on dry hair though. It just seemed like it would be a nightmare trying to do it on wet hair, but I guess I'll try that. I'll let it dry maybe 70% - 80% and see it that makes it easier for me.



Lol. Girl mine wouldn't be cute either. Like I said, I went my whole life thinking I couldn't braid so I haven't had ANY practice. And I've only done it twice since I figure out how to do it so trust... not cute at all to wear out, but enough to go under a wig/weave.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Lol. Girl mine wouldn't be cute either. Like I said, I went my whole life thinking I couldn't braid so I haven't had ANY practice. And I've only done it twice since I figure out how to do it so trust... not cute at all to wear out, but enough to go under a wig/weave.


 
Your siggy is cute. This is a serious matter. This is a serious affair.  That's too funny. Hair IS a serious matter for me though. 

How'd you get it as a picture like that? I have more stuff that I want my siggy to say, but I don't have the room for it. Making it a picture is a good idea.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so Excited


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Your siggy is cute. This is a serious matter. This is a serious affair.  That's too funny. Hair IS a serious matter for me though.
> 
> How'd you get it as a picture like that? I have more stuff that I want my siggy to say, but I don't have the room for it. Making it a picture is a good idea.



It's kind of a complicated process, actually, and if I didn't like it so much, I would stop doing it.
Basically I created a textbox in Word, typed all I wanted, then I saved the document as a PDF. I open the PDF with an app called GIMP (I have a Mac) that lets you edit pics, crop the box from the Word document, and then save it as a jpg. It's a lot... 
It isn't that bad to do every now and then, but if you have to update it regularly, it can get annoying.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> It's kind of a complicated process, actually, and if I didn't like it so much, I would stop doing it.
> Basically I created a textbox in Word, typed all I wanted, then I saved the document as a PDF. I open the PDF with an app called GIMP (I have a Mac) that lets you edit pics, crop the box from the Word document, and then save it as a jpg. It's a lot...
> It isn't that bad to do every now and then, but if you have to update it regularly, it can get annoying.


 
Ummmmm........... Thanks!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ummmmm........... Thanks!!



Hahaha. Yeah, I don't recommend it. But I'm addicted to it now.... 
I'm sure there is an easier way by now - I just really don't feel like going through anymore downloads or trying to figure it out. Honestly, the process isn't broke enough to actively try to fix it yet. Maybe one day...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Cooooool my computer has been acting up, I fell asleep it was so slow
> 
> I am about to get with Ms. Gina


 
Any word about Ms. Gina??


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm in.  But I'm scared to death.  I had APL hair forever.  Then in March, I decided to transition.  My last relaxer was in February and this month I had to have my hair cut to SL because of severe breakage in the crown that left me with about 3 strands down my back.  So I can't make a good bun and my hair is super bushy (although I have a beautiful grade of hair in the back).  So I'm going to buy me some hair claws and do this challenge wearing ponytails or pinned up rollersets.  I'll also be moisturizing, sealing and baggying every day.  It's too short in the back to do a bun, so I'm being really creative with my ponytails.  During this challenge I'll have to move the part around so I don't look too monotonous.  I'll post pictures of my new hairstyles so you all can really laugh.  Lord help me, because I do not know how to comb hair!

So, since I'll be washing often and wearing a wet ponytail most of the time, what leave-ins and moisturizers do you all recommend?  Thanks everyone


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, I don't recommend it. But I'm addicted to it now....
> I'm sure there is an easier way by now - I just really don't feel like going through anymore downloads or trying to figure it out. Honestly, the process isn't broke enough to actively try to fix it yet. Maybe one day...


 
Yay. I did it. It's kinda big though. I gotta figure out how to get it smaller.

ETA: There we go. That's better. Both together are still kinda big though.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Yay. I did it. It's kinda big though. I gotta figure out how to get it smaller.
> 
> ETA: There we go. That's better. Both together are still kinda big though.



That's so cute! I didn't even think to make a "designer" one. Lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Any word about Ms. Gina??


 
I haven't ordered her yet. I just bought 5 different pieces and the MR. would  my card if I order another. LOL


SHe is in my basket though, LOL!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 23, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Yay. I did it. It's kinda big though. I gotta figure out how to get it smaller.
> 
> ETA: There we go. That's better. Both together are still kinda big though.


 
Okay, changed it again. There was too much going on at first.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I haven't ordered her yet. I just bought 5 different pieces and the MR. would  my card if I order another. LOL
> 
> 
> SHe is in my basket though, LOL!


 
Lol! I'm gonna make sure to watch her myself b/c as the time gets closer for my install to come out, you bet you bottom I'm gonna order another one!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwww snap! Got my install done and I'm LOVING IT!!! Big curly/wavy hair feels so natural. I'll be sure to take pics(with my phone) and post them in here later


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Awwww snap! Got my install done and I'm LOVING IT!!! Big curly/wavy hair feels so natural. I'll be sure to take pics(with my phone) and post them in here later


 
We want pics we want pics, we want pics 

Congratulations I can't wait to see it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm there!

Been full wigging it since January anyway!


----------



## DrC (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in.......................


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> We want pics we want pics, we want pics
> 
> Congratulations I can't wait to see it


 
I'll be sure to post quite a few pics for everyone to see. its definitely big hair and I'm not used to it, but I find myself playing with it a lot lol.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> I'm in.......................


 

that picture is shocking! is it Angela Bassett??? what happened with that hairline? ouch, that hurts!

anyhoo, the challenge hasn't even officially started and i already "miss" seeing my hair!
wet baggy bunning really worked for me since i began my hhj on lhcf, so i'm still doing it, but geeze i'm bored!
the fact that i haven't flat ironed since nov.'09 deosn't help, although i'm sure it helped me gain and retain length. (i had to hide my flat iron in the attic to resist temptation!)

i really hope we cheer each other on because i feel like it's gonna be difficult to make it another 6 motnhs without "seeing" my hair....erplexed


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)

^^^^Naomi Campbell


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in. I am a little past CBL and I'm trying to hit APL by Dec.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in. Really need to get back to healthy hair!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 25, 2010)

I am in a weave for the next 4-5 weeks so I wont be able to post a starting pic until I geet out of this weave.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> I'm in.......................


 


Janet' said:


> ^^^^Naomi Campbell


 
thanks Janet! you mean THAT'S Naomi???!!!

what in the world happened?!

that is scary.....whatever it was, hope it never happens to any of us.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks Janet! you mean THAT'S Naomi???!!!
> 
> what in the world happened?!
> 
> that is scary.....whatever it was, hope it never happens to any of us.



Lol...Agreed!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

I am wearing extension braids to hide my hair for a while:


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

Here are pics of my newest install. The first is right after I got it done and the other 2 are fresh from waking up this morning.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> anyhoo, the challenge hasn't even officially started and i already "miss" seeing my hair!
> wet baggy bunning really worked for me since i began my hhj on lhcf, so i'm still doing it, but geeze i'm bored!
> the fact that i haven't flat ironed since nov.'09 deosn't help, although i'm sure it helped me gain and retain length. (i had to hide my flat iron in the attic to resist temptation!)
> 
> i really hope we cheer each other on because i feel like it's gonna be difficult to make it another 6 motnhs without "seeing" my hair....erplexed


 
 at you hiding your flat iron. I feel ya though. I'm pretty used to my buns now. But I still get the urge to flat iron. Here lately, I've been flat ironing just about every two months. Which is WAY more than I told myself I would do. So, this challenge is well needed for me. Back to wigs when I want to wear my hair down. 

And YES, we will definitely be supporting each other. This was actually the only challenge (when I did it last year) that I didn't fall off on.  And my hair thanked me for it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I think braids and braidouts would work just fine for this challenge. I also believe that if your braidout or twistout is not touching your shoulders, then it is a protective style. That just my opinion. The whole point of the challenge is to hide your length from people (and yourself) so that there will be surprise in seeing your new length at the end. Those styles do just that. Of course, most people hide their hair by protective styles such as buns, sew-ins, wigs, etc. But you don't have to. Hope that makes sense.


 
Makes a lot of sense . I needed that reminder bc I remember a lot of people getting confused in the last challenge too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been MIA for the past four days, but I'm baaaaaaaak!  Sheesh!  We've reached 10 pages already???!!!  I've got some major catching up to do.


----------



## babydollhair (Jul 25, 2010)

Im in! I am already in braids/cornrows and will try to alternate btwn braids and buns for ps.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 25, 2010)

babydollhair said:


> Im in! I am already in braids/cornrows and will try to alternate braids btwn braids and buns for ps.




_Thats realy cute...see now I wanna take this install down and put in braids/twists_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I could use the practice braiding too.
> 
> For those of you that braid your own hair, do you braid it wet, or do you let it dry first?


 

Me too!  My braiding skills are subpar.  By the time we finish this challenge I should be a pro.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am so Excited


 
Me too!  6 more days!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 25, 2010)

I am going to try this. I am in!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, so I went to the Dominican salon this past Thursday.  She did a great job, but when she gave me my trim, I wound up with a bang!  I just noticed this yesterday (because my part was on the wrong side).  Oh well,  It's not too bad (it stops just below my chin...so I guess that doesn't really count as a bang).  Overall, I think she took about an inch off (and I"m still BSL). 

Regardless, I should have it all back in no tiime with this challenge!

I took pix of my blow out.  I'll post it when I start the Starting Pix thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I am going to try this. I am in!


 
Your hair looks great in your siggy pic!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> So, since I'll be washing often and wearing a wet ponytail most of the time, what leave-ins and moisturizers do you all recommend? Thanks everyone


 
One of my favorite leave-ins is Cantu Shea Butter Leave In condish.  I'm drawing a complete blank on some of the others I use.  When my brain decides to cooperate I'll post the rest.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^^Naomi Campbell


 
I thought that was Naomi too!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

babydollhair said:


> Im in! I am already in braids/cornrows and will try to alternate btwn braids and buns for ps.


 
Very cute!


----------



## Minty (Jul 25, 2010)

I was trying to make it a full week Wed-Wed before I took my braids down but I have been tugging at them all day. I don't think they are going to make it. LOL

Ms.Coco - I found a second bottle of Ovation (I thought I was out!) and have been using it on my scalp.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 25, 2010)

Aggie nice braid size. Are they braided all the way down?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 25, 2010)

I GOT MY WIGS TODAY, WHew Hew, I opened one and WOW it feels AWESOME, I am so excited to wear it. It definitely needs the flat iron I want more bump to the bottom. I will get my hair braided sooner than later and will pop this on for the 4 weeks on 2 weeks off program LOL!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I've been MIA for the past four days, but I'm baaaaaaaak! Sheesh! We've reached 10 pages already???!!! I've got some major catching up to do.


 
Ummm..............

Okay, so I washed my hair today. Back to buns it is.  I need to hit up the texlaxed thread though. I'm trying my best not to use my brush as much, since I got major breakage from it before. But, my hair just does not look the same without being smoothed with a brush.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in.  I haven't done a challenge in forever.  I'm getting my hair flat ironed this week for a well needed trim.   My splits and SSK are horrible.  My PS will likely be individuals with my own hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 26, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I was trying to make it a full week Wed-Wed before I took my braids down but I have been tugging at them all day. I don't think they are going to make it. LOL
> 
> Ms.Coco - I found a second bottle of Ovation (I thought I was out!) and have been using it on my scalp.


 
See...you and I are a lot alike when it comes to braids.  It's like my head instantly starts itching when I get them.  I think it may be all in my head. spinning:

Re: OCT...WOO HOO FOR HIDDEN TREASURES!



JJamiah said:


> I GOT MY WIGS TODAY, WHew Hew, I opened one and WOW it feels AWESOME, I am so excited to wear it. It definitely needs the flat iron I want more bump to the bottom. I will get my hair braided sooner than later and will pop this on for the 4 weeks on 2 weeks off program LOL!



That's my little wig fiend!



Ms_Twana said:


> *Ummm..............*
> 
> Okay, so I washed my hair today. Back to buns it is.  I need to hit up the texlaxed thread though. I'm trying my best not to use my brush as much, since I got major breakage from it before. But, my hair just does not look the same without being smoothed with a brush.


 
I let DD see your emoticons and she nearly fell out!

As far as the brushing goes, I feel the same way.  There is no way I can get a nice finished look without brushing.  Girl, I would be walking around here looking like Willie Lump Lump.



DeepBluSea said:


> My PS will likely be individuals *with my own hair.*


 
Hmmm...I might need to look into this.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

is it the 31st yet??????


----------



## agar10 (Jul 27, 2010)

im in!, i am also doin the no heat challenge to Christmas too so why not?! im excited! its going to be hard cus i love my fros! but i can do it!! long hair here i come!!


----------



## Honeytips (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay, joining up!!! I think that I'll do braids and twists


----------



## GeauXavi (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in!!!!! half-wigs, maybe braids/ a weave... must.grow.out.twa.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

getting ready to do my bunning for the day.....


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is it the 31st yet??????


 
 

Well guess what I am getting it braided up today since my Cousin is going out of town. I need to secure my fate  

So Today will be washing my hair, deep conditioning my hair and then prep it for the braids. 

I will be Fingerwaving her hair up into a nice 1920's style. She has a short cut and just wants the large waves put in. 

I have to finish taking out my sons braids will be putting his hair in twist later this week. HUH what a hairy situation we have going on.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2010)

I will take pics this weekend. I'll get my mama to take the pics when I go to my parents.  She's used to it.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in ---


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> is it the 31st yet??????


 
4 more days, 4 more days,:creatures 4 more days!





agar10 said:


> im in!, i am also doin the no heat challenge to Christmas too so why not?! im excited! its going to be hard *cus i love my fros!* but i can do it!! long hair here i come!!


 
Girl, you can still sport your fros.  You're just hiding your true length.  A little fro action every now and then never hurt nobody. 



JJamiah said:


> Well guess what I am getting it braided up today since my Cousin is going out of town. I need to secure my fate
> 
> So Today will be washing my hair, deep conditioning my hair and then prep it for the braids.
> 
> ...


 
Work it out! :locks:



Shay72 said:


> I will take pics this weekend. I'll get my mama to take the pics when I go to my parents. She's used to it.


 
My baby gets sick of me.  Every time I try something new I'm calling her to come take my pic.  Then I have the nerve to be picky and make her do it over and over again until I'm satisfied.  I get all kinds of eye rolls from her.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in!!!! I'm getting a full sew-in today!! Can't wait!


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok I am soo excited... I tried Straw Set last week end, I think I had to much setting lotion so the curls where hard ( stiff). Will do it again one day lol. So here is the plan. I am bunning until mid August. Then I will braid my own hair no extension added. keep that for 3-5 weeks and then braid or twist for winter months ( keeping them in for 1.5 months at a time). That should take me to APL in december . I am transitionning too so lately i have hard time seing my progress.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Drying time, all wash and treatments are done, under the dryer for an 90% dry and then off to my hand held


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well.. I just did some flat twist yesterday. It would be nice if I could force myself to wear them for as long as possible before taking them down or at least wear them a week before I take them down but I'm extremely tempted to take them down today.  I'm going to continue to fight the urge. 

I'm still not quite sure how I feel about wearing the flat twist out considering I don't have any "hang time" in the back.. I don't want to be mistaken for an ex-con


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in  I'm a firm believer in old school PSing i.e. hide those ends!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Drying time, all wash and treatments are done, under the dryer for an 90% dry and then off to my hand held


 

You know pictures are greatly appreciated young lady


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> One of my favorite leave-ins is Cantu Shea Butter Leave In condish.  I'm drawing a complete blank on some of the others I use.  When my brain decides to cooperate I'll post the rest.


Thanks Ms Coco.  I just bought some of that in Walgreens this weekend.  I saw it and recognized the name, so I bought it.  Now, I just have to find a good brush because I look like I have a helmet on my head!


----------



## Urban (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in! I'll probably be in pixie braids and bunning them.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

Time to work on a new reggie while in the install. I sprayed the braids down last night with CFC Moisturizer and water. Lord did that feel good. But I need to decide how I'm gonna figure out this washing schedule. I'm used to cowashing every other day and DC weekly. Time for research


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You know pictures are greatly appreciated young lady


 
I am in a Hidden state until December  but I had some taken yesterday and will have some more taken eventually and upload all in most likely Nov/Dec for my relaxer


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Time to work on a new reggie while in the install. I sprayed the braids down last night with CFC Moisturizer and water. Lord did that feel good. But I need to decide how I'm gonna figure out this washing schedule. I'm used to cowashing every other day and DC weekly. Time for research


 

Update on regimen change I might adopt this for my fake sew in LOL! ( my braid in) wig in!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am in a Hidden state until December  but I had some taken yesterday and will have some more taken eventually and upload all in most likely Nov/Dec for my relaxer


 
Of the new wigs silly!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Update on regimen change I might adopt this for my fake sew in LOL! ( my braid in) wig in!


 
Lol! I'll be sure to post the new reggie for comments and suggestions


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Of the new wigs silly!


 
 that was going to be todays Pics 

I feel like you've been peeking in my head 

No I took pics yesterday 

but I will reveal all pics in my fotki come December the latest maybe the same end of the year reveal date from last year which was Christmas Eve  


I am hoping for some good growth!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> that was going to be todays Pics
> 
> I feel like you've been peeking in my head
> 
> ...


 
You're gonna have some really good growth. I'm putting that prediction out in the universe right now!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 27, 2010)

This week I'm doing my version of the Southern Tease bun as a PS!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 27, 2010)

I decided to take my weave out so I'll have starting pictures after all.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 27, 2010)

did the starting pic thread open up yet??


----------



## HarySituation (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Well guess what I am getting it braided up today since my Cousin is going out of town. I need to secure my fate
> 
> So Today will be washing my hair, deep conditioning my hair and then prep it for the braids.
> 
> ...


 

luv it!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Joining....braids until the end of the year!


----------



## Hairlosophy (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in also! My best friend (not a member of the board) and I will be protective styling using braids, kinky twists, senagalese twists, wigs, weave, etc. I like to switch up my style and hopefully my fro will grow (and my BFF's relaxed hair!)

I'll be installing my kinky twists this weekend. I want to keep them in for 4 weeks. My best friend has in senegalese twists right now.

Are we supposed to put in starting pictures up yet?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

I have done the Deed       

She finished braiding mine and I finished Finger waving hers  So two down and one to go!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 27, 2010)

I just bought herbal essences beautiful ends (i think it's the same as the US LTR split end mender) and i'm in   
I could not get my hands out of my hair this morning.

I wore a twistout pony puff today.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay...like WTH. I just got my install done on Saturday with some nice and snug braids. Today(Monday), I can move them around a little bit and my scalp is itchin like a ****. This is quite annoying!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 27, 2010)

Did my first self-installed weave last night. Took FOREVER! But I am hoping to get at least 3 weeks out of it


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 27, 2010)

I loss alot of hair when I didn't detangle properly before washing after taking down crochet braids, so I don't think I'll try that style again . I might try wearing halfwigs though, seems like a lot of you ladies retain quite a bit using them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

I flat ironed my Delia, and went out  the guys were looking I am like what about the BOB does the guys like I am like Okay.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in but won't have a starting pic cause already in braids.  After I braids are out (end of August) I will do a Kinky Curly Weave.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2010)

ellehair said:


> did the starting pic thread open up yet??


 


Hairlosophy said:


> Count me in also! My best friend (not a member of the board) and I will be protective styling using braids, kinky twists, senagalese twists, wigs, weave, etc. I like to switch up my style and hopefully my fro will grow (and my BFF's relaxed hair!)
> 
> I'll be installing my kinky twists this weekend. I want to keep them in for 4 weeks. My best friend has in senegalese twists right now.
> 
> Are we supposed to put in starting pictures up yet?


 
I will be posting the starting pix thread on Friday.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have done the Deed
> 
> She finished braiding mine and I finished Finger waving hers  So two down and one to go!


 
How did everything turn out?   I think I'll go wig hunting this weekend.  I want my bob back.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> How did everything turn out?  I think I'll go wig hunting this weekend. I want my bob back.


 

Everything Turned out Great I wore my Delia out, one of the names I sent you. 

LOL

I tried on all for the Mr. to see  he liked them all 

I love the Blair oh my, and the Lili 

But I went out in the DELIA and got alot of this  
I was like this    Does the BOB Cut always get this


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

My cousin said it made me look like a little asian doll LOL!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Everything Turned out Great I wore my Delia out, one of the names I sent you.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 
I went lurking around in your Fotki yesterday and made a comment on one of your bobs, I wonder if that one is the Delia...it was so cute!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My cousin said it made me look like a little asian doll LOL!


 
I'll bet it was the one I made the comment on!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'll bet it was the one I made the comment on!


 

No that was the Elise Lace Front  I LOVE HER TOO! 

This is Delia


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> No that was the Elise Lace Front  I LOVE HER TOO!


 
LOL!  Okay, I just went digging in my private msgs and can't find them.  Send them to me again so I can check'em out!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> No that was the Elise Lace Front  I LOVE HER TOO!
> 
> This is Delia


 
That is super cute!!!  I want one! *in my whiney kid voice*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I went lurking around in your Fotki yesterday and made a comment on one of your bobs, I wonder if that one is the Delia...it was so cute!


 

I hope it was a little enjoyable.

I have quite a few pics that will be going into there by the years end.

I took pic of my braids that were done, putting the cap on, then the wig. LOL, My phony pony pics from a while back.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I hope it was a little enjoyable.
> 
> I have quite a few pics that will be going into there by the years end.
> 
> I took pic of my braids that were done, putting the cap on, then the wig. LOL, My phony pony pics from a while back.


 
Are they on your Fotki now?  I just went to hairsisters.com.  You're going to have to coach me on this wig thang.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> LOL! Okay, I just went digging in my private msgs and can't find them. Send them to me again so I can check'em out!


 
I will do you even better here they are LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I will do you even better here they are LOL


 
 ^^
Bigger pics, the Blair looks like the Manneqiun not the model


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I will do you even better here they are LOL


 
I like all of those!  Especially the Elise. 

Okay, I have a lot of homework to do tonight.  I just typed in bob and it gave me like 206 wigs to go through.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^
> Bigger pics, the Blair looks like the Manneqiun not the model


 
Now that I look at it, I really like the Blair too!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I like all of those! Especially the Elise.
> 
> Okay, I have a lot of homework to do tonight. I just typed in bob and it gave me like 206 wigs to go through.


 
Where?  I want to see

Plus if you know you want a bob, now the question is HOW long do you want it?

I wanted Chin Length for now,but I got blair which is the same but shoulder length, 

Then I wanted to get for my next set of 4 Lacefronts Mina which is Arm Pit
and then Gina which is BSL/MBL

CIndy and Kate are similar to the other lengths I have but with out the bang LOL incase I want to change it up a bit.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now that I look at it, I really like the Blair too!


 
Blair LOOKS HOTTTTTT!  she is my favorite of the Delia, Dandi and Lili, Blair takes the cake!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 28, 2010)

I will be taking my weave out, then putting it back in, I am taking this stupid net off it makes my scalp itch. So I will have starting pictures too.


----------



## drkc01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Put me down for this challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Where?  I want to see
> 
> Plus if you know you want a bob, now the question is HOW long do you want it?
> 
> ...


 
Love that Gina!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Love that Gina!


 
LOL, I can't wait to say the same. 
Right now I am trying to get use to having a chin length bob, I love the shoulder bob already. Trying to make the chin bob work for me


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL, I can't wait to say the same.
> Right now I am trying to get use to having a chin length bob, I love the shoulder bob already. Trying to make the chin bob work for me


 
I had a SL bob before and LOVED it! But when I got my first inverted bob wig(in my PS album in my profile)...it was all over. Best synthetic full wig I ever had


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay...so do any ladies that are rockin sew-ins have their reggie all figured out? I'm trying to finalize mine and I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay...so do any ladies that are rockin sew-ins have their reggie all figured out? I'm trying to finalize mine and I'm drawing a blank.



Mine is pretty simple. Wash and DC once a week then airdry. Been doing it that way for years.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Mine is pretty simple. Wash and DC once a week then airdry. Been doing it that way for years.


 
This is my first time with the curly install so I didn't know if that made that big of a difference lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Where?  I want to see
> 
> Plus if you know you want a bob, now the question is HOW long do you want it?
> 
> ...


 
I like Cindy!  I would love to have three varying lengths: Chin, Shoulder and Short (I don't know what to call it).


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

I washed my curly install for the first time today and it went much better than I expected. I was waiting for a tangled mess. I used the tips I found in the Weave It Up challenge. Got a spray bottle and put shampoo and mostly water. Parted the weave and sprayed it directly on my braids and it was like instant lather. Worked it in for a bit then hopped in the shower and rinsed it out. Hair feels great now!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I like Cindy! I would love to have three varying lengths: Chin, Shoulder and Short (I don't know what to call it).


 

 this is what I was trying to do have it look like it was gradually growing out! LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I washed my curly install for the first time today and it went much better than I expected. I was waiting for a tangled mess. I used the tips I found in the Weave It Up challenge. Got a spray bottle and put shampoo and mostly water. Parted the weave and sprayed it directly on my braids and it was like instant lather. Worked it in for a bit then hopped in the shower and rinsed it out. Hair feels great now!


 

See this is what I am going to do with no manipulation though. Mix 2/3 water with 1/3 shampoo for wash (for shampooing), DC (for under the steamer) and leave in for leave it to dilute it down really well so that it's not going to cause me any build up. 

For my shampoo I'd spray it in, and let it sit then get in the shower and rinse it out with no hands. DC mix under the steamer then rinse. last put in a little leave in or CHi mist spray


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

I made a conditioner mix too for my "cowashes". I'm so anal I even labled each spray bottle lol

JJ...I had to wash it today girl. I was gonna try to hold out til the weekend, but I was at work with the itchies and creepies. Nothing like a itch you can't freakin SCRATCH!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I made a conditioner mix too for my "cowashes". I'm so anal I even labled each spray bottle lol
> 
> JJ...I had to wash it today girl. I was gonna try to hold out til the weekend, but I was at work with the itchies and creepies. Nothing like a itch you can't freakin SCRATCH!


 
When did you get yours done erplexed like two days ago right?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> When did you get yours done erplexed like two days ago right?


 
4 days ago. This is so weird b/c before when I got this done, it didn't bother me. I could go 2 weeks without having to wash it. Now it itches and I can lift the braids a little bit. IDK if I can make it to 3 months with it in


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 4 days ago. This is so weird b/c before when I got this done, it didn't bother me. I could go 2 weeks without having to wash it. Now it itches and I can lift the braids a little bit. IDK if I can make it to 3 months with it in


 

Yeah, I have to go buy braid spray, I only want to last 4 weeks LOL.
I am having issues worried it won't last because I rough it when in braids with my hands and some shampoo. Not this time Spray and spray hose is all, not fingers in my hair 

I am excited though! it is so fun popping one wig off and smacking this lace front on who ever I want to be for the day,  

Yeah, I don't think I could last 3 months, I am trying for 4 weeks, can u imagine me? LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah, I have to go buy braid spray, I only want to last 4 weeks LOL.
> I am having issues worried it won't last because I rough it when in braids with my hands and some shampoo. Not this time Spray and spray hose is all, not fingers in my hair
> 
> I am excited though! it is so fun popping one wig off and smacking this lace front on who ever I want to be for the day,
> ...


 
Yeah wigs are so much easier to deal with. If this thing doesn't last long, I'll be going back to my LFs lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah wigs are so much easier to deal with. If this thing doesn't last long, I'll be going back to my LFs lol


 
Yeah because you can get it braided up and just pop it on and wash out quicker.

I do like weaves just I can't afford it at the price of taking it out every 4 weeks like i need to.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah because you can get it braided up and just pop it on and wash out quicker.
> 
> I do like weaves just I can't afford it at the price of taking it out every 4 weeks like i need to.


 
If anything is gonna happen in 4 weeks, its to switch back to straight hair for a bit


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Nikki I am loving not touching it right now, but then again this is only day night 3 for me, lol, you have a 1-2 day advantage over me 

I don't miss touching my hair right now. I am worried that I might not meet the 4 weeks


I have to search tomorrow for a braid spray that helps with the itches 

Off to bed, I am tired


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

It's about to be on and poppin'!  Starting pix thread tomorrow!  BE THERE!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> This is my first time with the curly install so I didn't know if that made that big of a difference lol



Nope. Just don't let the hair tangle.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms.Coco Did you find one, 

I have worked Ms. Delia in my favor, I have been rocking her since I got my braids in trying to get the JOannGrey Blood in me with my wig baptisim going on, LOL, loads of hair spray and flat ironing. Whew that goodness this isn't my real hair. This is the one thing I love about the Human Hair Wigs and wigs in general, I can beat it up, abuse it and not worry about my hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms.Coco Did you find one,
> 
> I have worked Ms. Delia in my favor, I have been rocking her since I got my braids in trying to get the JOannGrey Blood in me with my wig baptisim going on, LOL, loads of hair spray and flat ironing. Whew that goodness this isn't my real hair. This is the one thing I love about the Human Hair Wigs and wigs in general, I can beat it up, abuse it and not worry about my hair.



No I haven't pick one out yet. I think I need to try a couple on first to make sure they fit my round face.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was thinking of trying to do individual braids or twists without extensions for a month maybe. Has anyone with transitioning or relaxed hair been able to do this with success without them unraveling?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> No I haven't pick one out yet. I think I need to try a couple on first to make sure they fit my round face.


 

Times a ticking come one Ms. Lady


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 29, 2010)

I was going to do individual box braids without extension but it doesn't really hide my length now when I'm out in public I planned to put a wig over it. Does this qualify or would I have to get extensions to actually "hide" my hair? starting time is close so I just want to make sure


----------



## 3jsmom (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so happy to start my first challenge!!!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wait to show off my SL mess that will hopefully be beautiful by the reveal!  Don't yall laugh at the newbie.  I got a little bump on the back of my head because I insist on slicking down a little ponytail.


----------



## Minty (Jul 29, 2010)

back in braids for another week.
I steam on wash/DC days, but I think I will incorporate another steam day - no product (well I moisturize, juice, OCT, oil - but no additional product).

I just got my qhemet biologics in, so I'm going to try out the tea tree product and their karkady this week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Times a ticking come one Ms. Lady


 
Since you're the professional, I'll go to the beauty supply store, try a couple on, take pix and text them to you.  Then you can tell me yay or nay.  How bout that?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> I am so happy to start my first challenge!!!


 
Awww!  I'm glad you chose this one as your first challenge.  You really will benefit from it.  I know I did the first time I did it.



godzchildtoo said:


> Can't wait to show off my SL mess that will hopefully be beautiful by the reveal! Don't yall laugh at the newbie. I got a little bump on the back of my head because I insist on slicking down a little ponytail.


 
That ponytail will be nice and lush by December...just wait!



HijabiFlygirl said:


> back in braids for another week.
> I steam on wash/DC days, but I think I will incorporate another steam day - no product (well I moisturize, juice, OCT, oil - but no additional product).
> 
> I just got my qhemet biologics in, so I'm going to try out the tea tree product and their karkady this week.


 
Did you ever make it through a full week?  I know you were pulling and tugging the other day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

2 more days! 2 more days!


----------



## GeauXavi (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought i posted this...so sorry if it's a double...

I was wondering if my shrunken twa is considered hiding my length... i also want to use wigs...but i won't be straightening until NYE


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> I thought i posted this...so sorry if it's a double...
> 
> I was wondering if my shrunken twa is considered hiding my length... i also want to use wigs...but i won't be straightening until NYE


 
Yes ma'am, it most certain does!  Now make sure you add your name to the first post.  We'll be posting starting pix tomorrow.


----------



## Avaya (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been banding my hair all week.  I'm going to try and see if my hair will let me braid it tomorrow.  My snoods arrived and I'm hoping I can make my "hide your hair" style that I have in my head work.  We'll see...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Avaya said:


> I've been banding my hair all week. I'm going to try and see if my hair will let me braid it tomorrow. My snoods arrived and I'm hoping I can make my "hide your hair" style that I have in my head work. We'll see...


 
I would love to see the end results!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Sweet memories of the last challenge by Twana has inspired me to revive this challenge. I like the details Twana had so I copied them below:
> 
> I'm starting this thread now to give people a chance to see it and get wearing their hair down out of their system. Same rules as the previous challenges.
> 
> ...


 
OHHH this is sooooo on time!!!   I JUST tried my hand at my first bun with 2 strand twists today and I LOVE IT! So, I am more than happy to take this challenge. My goal is to see how much hair I can continue growing and retain by my birthday on 12/1/10 so this challenge is PERFECT!!!!  Definitely count me in! I THANKED this post!!!!


----------



## Sasha299 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
I am going to try my first weave for this challenge (self installed too - ambitious aren't I) and I have 2 wigs to try after that (well, if I cannot make it). I admit its going to be hard because I usually co-wash every day/every other day and I don't own a comb yet - tomorrow I will be purchasing everything for the install - fingers crossed that I'll make it.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

i've been hiding my hair with lots of buns, but i'm glad we're starting tomorrow!

yah!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Since you're the professional, I'll go to the beauty supply store, try a couple on, take pix and text them to you. Then you can tell me yay or nay. How bout that?


 

Sounds great to me  

(in destiny childs song voice) Where they at? where they at? LOL What time I have to go give my cell a charge


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

Sasha299 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am going to try my first weave for this challenge (self installed too - ambitious aren't I) and I have 2 wigs to try after that (well, if I cannot make it). I admit its going to be hard because I usually co-wash every day/every other day and I don't own a comb yet - tomorrow I will be purchasing everything for the install - fingers crossed that I'll make it.


 

:crossfingers: You can do it. I am having those same hopes right now. I just am going month to month.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ladies, I have added the link to the starting pix thread to the first post.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Sounds great to me
> 
> (in destiny childs song voice) Where they at? where they at? LOL What time I have to go give my cell a charge


 
You are SUCH a NUTBALL!

I am dead serious too!  You're gonna be getting all kinds of random text message tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

:eye: am keeping my :eye: our for those:FlahsssssLooking into my :crystalba well actually my I keep looking for pieces that will make me go .

I can't wait to see those pics 

 I know you under stand all of this!





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You are SUCH a NUTBALL!
> 
> I am dead serious too! You're gonna be getting all kinds of random text message tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :eye: am keeping my :eye: our for those:FlahsssssLooking into my :crystalba well actually my I keep looking for pieces that will make me go .
> 
> I can't wait to see those pics
> 
> I know you under stand all of this!


 
You have me over here cracking up!  And you KNOW I'm at work!

Let me get off this forum before I get busted!  I'll call you later.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You have me over here cracking up! And you KNOW I'm at work!
> 
> Let me get off this forum before I get busted! I'll call you later.


 
LOL okay


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 30, 2010)

I want in!!!
*runs to the other thread to post my starting pic*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

The itchies have subsided for the time being but I'm going to Sally's to get some braid spray.Idk if I want the BRX spray or I saw one on their site by ORS for weave and braid itching.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> The itchies have subsided for the time being but I'm going to Sally's to get some braid spray.Idk if I want the BRX spray or I saw one on their site by ORS for weave and braid itching.


 
Let me know which one you got and how it works I wrote you in the other thread I bought Parnevu T-Tree Braid Spray. It does feel good going on. I don't know how well it does yet. 

I'd like to know other sprays out there, I couldn't find the recommeneded spray another member let me know about, so I went on a whim


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Let me know which one you got and how it works I wrote you in the other thread I bought Parnevu T-Tree Braid Spray. It does feel good going on. I don't know how well it does yet.
> 
> I'd like to know other sprays out there, I couldn't find the recommeneded spray another member let me know about, so I went on a whim


 
I've seen a few posts where ladies comment on the BRX spray and it seems like it works pretty well for them. Never hurts to try...plus I'm a slight PJ anyway


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 30, 2010)

_Sorry I had to drop out of this challenge, I dont know how to hide my hair, took the sew-in down after 24 hrs

Good luck to you ladies...I will watch from the sidelines though_


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I've seen a few posts where ladies comment on the BRX spray and it seems like it works pretty well for them. Never hurts to try...plus I'm a slight PJ anyway


 
Well when I am done with this one if I don't buy it again I will try the BRX spray.

Yeah, I am getting far out of PJ mode, I don't want a collection anymore. I am doing pretty well using things up.  I have quite a long ways to go! HUH!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Sorry I had to drop out of this challenge, I dont know how to hide my hair, took the sew-in down after 24 hrs_
> 
> _Good luck to you ladies...I will watch from the sidelines though_


 

 Have you tried any other PS that you could do?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Well when I am done with this one if I don't buy it again I will try the BRX spray.
> 
> Yeah, I am getting far out of PJ mode, I don't want a collection anymore. I am doing pretty well using things up. I have quite a long ways to go! HUH!


 
I'm gonna cowash when I get home and spray my braids DOWN! 
Hopefully it works and feels oh so delicious. The braids can be picked up about 1/8 of an inch now.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Sorry I had to drop out of this challenge, I dont know how to hide my hair, took the sew-in down after 24 hrs_
> 
> _Good luck to you ladies...I will watch from the sidelines though_


 
NikkiQ is right, Ijanei.
there are far too many ps styles for you to leave only because that one style didn't hit it.
i understand your frustration, though, and am sad that that particular style wasn't right for you.

please consult some other options and give your hair the chance it can still have to simply grow in peace and protection.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried any other PS that you could do?


_
 I tried but I only can pin it up for so long though, I want something so that I wont have to touch my hair at all but it's a habit I guess._



grow said:


> NikkiQ is right, Ijanei.
> there are far too many ps styles for you to leave only because that one style didn't hit it.
> i understand your frustration, though, and am sad that that particular style wasn't right for you.
> 
> please consult some other options and give your hair the chance it can still have to simply grow in peace and protection.



_
ur right, I gave up to easily...I will try something else but most styles don't look right on me...but I guess I'm gonna have to put that aside and do something about that. Thanks ladies._


----------



## Blue IntenZity (Jul 30, 2010)

Yay! My very first challenge! I'm getting a sew in next wk...cant wait


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my first self done box braids before my camera died I think I did pretty well for my first time 
the front http://images5b.snapfish.com/232323232fp63269>nu=6699>87;>25:>WSNRCG=32:9:;68:634;nu0mrj

the general look from the side (It looks like there are spaces but its because I used a 1b/33 mix I believe and the under braids were kinda big  ) http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63395>nu=6699>87;>25:>WSNRCG=32:9:;68:934;nu0mrj


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL okay


 
Where you at where you at???!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

nadaa16 said:


> Here's a few pics of my first self done box braids before my camera died I think I did pretty well for my first time
> the front http://images5b.snapfish.com/232323232fp63269>nu=6699>87;>25:>WSNRCG=32:9:;68:634;nu0mrj
> 
> the general look from the side (It looks like there are spaces but its because I used a 1b/33 mix I believe and the under braids were kinda big  ) http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63395>nu=6699>87;>25:>WSNRCG=32:9:;68:934;nu0mrj


 
You did a good job on your first attempt! How long did it take you?


----------



## Quita (Jul 30, 2010)

May I join? I guess you can call me a "professional hair hider" I wear a lace front wig and have worn a lace front wig for more then a year now; I intend to wear lace front wigs for at least another year. In fact I have friends who have never seen my hair and thinks this wig is my hair (LOL oh well). It's been great too, I BC'ed last year and at the time of my BC my hair was 1 inch long, now it's shoulder length. I'm going to try for APL before I stop wearing my wigs. Anyway, I wash once a week or more frequently when I have time; I wash with Aritha soap, then use Aruvedic powders for 30 min, then DC with AO HSR and Dr. Miracle DC pack, then do two strand twists or cornrows coated/saturated with EVOO or Castor Oil; started using MT a few weeks ago and waiting for my steamer to arrive. 

I'll take pictures next week but please bear with me b/c I may not know how to upload them. 

thanks


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Where you at where you at???!!!


 
  I was at football!


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 31, 2010)

so excited. i have been inadvertently hiding my hair since mid May. Do tightly curled flexi rod styles count?

Also anyone have rec's on BSS wig brands that don't have that extra shiny/plastic look? LF and half-wigs I wanna do, but the last synthetic LF I had looked way too shiny and matted up really quick.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> so excited. i have been inadvertently hiding my hair since mid May. Do tightly curled flexi rod styles count?


 it hides the true length of your hair


----------



## Quita (Jul 31, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> so excited. i have been inadvertently hiding my hair since mid May. Do tightly curled flexi rod styles count?
> 
> Also anyone have rec's on BSS wig brands that don't have that extra shiny/plastic look? LF and half-wigs I wanna do, but the last synthetic LF I had looked way too shiny and matted up really quick.


 
I wear the Sensational LF wigs, MYA is yaky and looks natural, I'm wearing the Venessa LF wig which is not as yaky but I really like it.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm feeling rollersets these days so I may do those for a few weeks. Also I've been itching to do a bantu knot out.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been ps'ing this week with the attached style.  It's time to untwist and wear my twist-out, I'm excited!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 31, 2010)

this is a real challenge for me, but it will help my hair immensely.  No more heat addiction...I hope!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> this is a real challenge for me, but it will help my hair immensely. No more heat addiction...I hope!


 
A little rest and variety will help for sure. Just keep the hair underneath healthy and maintained. 

I sprayed my hair last night with braid spray, while it is in my beehive braid, I will moisturize with my Parnevu T-Tree braid spray every night/to every other night and use my sulphur mix every few days. It smells; but the braid spray over powers the sulphur thank goodness. 

I can't wait to try my dry shampoo next weekend. 

I am enjoying the ease of the get up and go hair styles  
Hmmmmm , that is why I loved the phony pony life, just ease. Other than a Doobie I have never been one to play in my hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 31, 2010)

:alcoholicplease count me in ladies ill be wearing wigs till they stop making them


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 31, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I've been ps'ing this week with the attached style.  It's time to untwist and wear my twist-out, I'm excited!!!



Hey show us your twist out! can't wait to see it.


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 31, 2010)

hey hey ladies 
Today is the challenge start date! Yeah . I have flat twist in wanting to do a twist out but since i am not going anywhere today ( no that i think off anyway) i am just going to keep them in and only unravel in the eventually of me going outside . 
HHJ to all. 
PS: this transition is going smooooooooooth ... Just need to get ride of those 2 relaxers boxes I have in this house!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 31, 2010)

I am at the starting gate! I have my hair in my cool donut bun for the day!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 31, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Sorry I had to drop out of this challenge, I dont know how to hide my hair, took the sew-in down after 24 hrs
> 
> Good luck to you ladies...I will watch from the sidelines though_



I think the point is to hide your length. I am not able to do weaves/extensions/wigs either. I'm still going to give it a try. I'm going to do buns, and french braids and twist out/braid out afro puffs. 

I don't know if I can make it either, but we should give it a try. A month of hiding your hair will still do some good!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 31, 2010)

I know today is the first day but is it too late to sign up? I need this!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 31, 2010)

Going to buy a wig today; I'm taking this sew-in down it's too much maintenece for me (at least I lasted 1 month that's longer than usual).


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Going to buy a wig today; I'm taking this sew-in down it's too much maintenece for me (at least I lasted 1 month that's longer than usual).


 

I am keeping my braids in for one month under my wig. 

I have come to that realization that Human Hair is a little more high maintence. I do enjoy the variety it offers, but I love the Synthetic ability to snap back  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 31, 2010)

My hyh/ps for the next few days will be a braidout.. how exciting.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quita said:


> May I join? I guess you can call me a "professional hair hider" I wear a lace front wig and have worn a lace front wig for more then a year now; I intend to wear lace front wigs for at least another year. In fact I have friends who have never seen my hair and thinks this wig is my hair (LOL oh well). It's been great too, I BC'ed last year and at the time of my BC my hair was 1 inch long, now it's shoulder length. I'm going to try for APL before I stop wearing my wigs. Anyway, I wash once a week or more frequently when I have time; I wash with Aritha soap, then use Aruvedic powders for 30 min, then DC with AO HSR and Dr. Miracle DC pack, then do two strand twists or cornrows coated/saturated with EVOO or Castor Oil; started using MT a few weeks ago and waiting for my steamer to arrive.
> 
> I'll take pictures next week but please bear with me b/c I may not know how to upload them.
> 
> thanks


 
It sounds like you've made really good progress so far! 



JJamiah said:


> I was at football!


 
I sent you pix of the wig I bought today.  I didn't last in it at all.  I think my face is too round and I need to braid my hair down.



jujubelle said:


> so excited. i have been inadvertently hiding my hair since mid May. Do tightly curled flexi rod styles count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2010)

IK I said I was in this Challenge, but can't find my initial post???  This Thread Grew very, very quickly!

Been Wiggin' it anyway since January 2010 ---- So, this will help me finish out the year Nice & Protected..


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2010)

MsCoco  I am not in front of my phone which one did you get which one? I am ultra excited


----------



## Katherina (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello all!
I've been sitting here contemplating ... and I'm in! 

I've got my own hair in single braids for now. I'm going to try to leave these in until September. I'll probably alternate twists and braids for a month each until January. I just hope I don't get bored with the styles!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 31, 2010)

I have the the front of my hair braided & the back in a ponytail. Trying to gain some length & also grow out my edges.


----------



## DRJones (Jul 31, 2010)

Joining in as well.


----------



## jahzyira (Aug 1, 2010)

Im in.... Back then I used to drop out of challenges or join them on the side but after basically hiding my hair for a year and liking the results im ready for a real challenge. My siggie pic will be my go-to HYH Style......


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, I can't do bantu knots to save my life.  I always wind up looking a hot mess.



Well they do take forever and a day to dry lol

Oh and i'm planning to join the wig community. My SO has always been abit against them and just as I was wondering why I cared what he though he told me that I should just do what I want. What a coincidence lol
I'm so excited I think I want a bob like jjamiah's (my wig wearing inspiration ) and a 4a textured one


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just an update

Giving my hair that super special treat before intalling a weave. 
pre-poo with EVOO and keracare humecto,
Shampoo with redken
Dcing with Giovanni silk and Castor oil ( i like it) then stay under dryer for 30 mins.
apply redken extreme repair
apply Aubrey honey suckle condish
leave in lacio then roller set. (my hair loves it)
I decided to install the weave tommorow.
I hope to gain an inch growth (6 weeks should be a realistic right???)


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 1, 2010)

I was going to do this anyway, so I'm in.  Let's do this!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

Dang. I didn't realize I've been gone that long. I'm PAGES behind.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Well.. I just did some flat twist yesterday. It would be nice if I could force myself to wear them for as long as possible before taking them down or at least wear them a week before I take them down but I'm extremely tempted to take them down today. I'm going to continue to fight the urge.
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how I feel about wearing the flat twist out considering I don't have any "hang time" in the back.. I don't want to be mistaken for an ex-con


 


Janet' said:


> I've been ps'ing this week with the attached style. It's time to untwist and wear my twist-out, I'm excited!!!


 
I wanna wear some flat twists!!! I just can't do them   I've been bunning it up since I washed my hair last week. I need to try some different buns. I do the same tired two every time.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bunning today with my flexi 8


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> Well they do take forever and a day to dry lol
> 
> Oh and i'm planning to join the wig community. My SO has always been abit against them and just as I was wondering why I cared what he though he told me that I should just do what I want. What a coincidence lol
> *I'm so excited I think I want a bob like jjamiah's (my wig wearing inspiration ) and a 4a textured one*




*Awww Thank you,  * 
*My siggy will keep you ladies up to date with what I am wearing *


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

Decided to throw my fake bun on today and baggy my ends. I had to struggle to get my hair into the sandwich bag and into the bun. Hey, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 1, 2010)

Can I use a silk scarf to hide my hair? I don't have my wigs yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Can I use a silk scarf to hide my hair? I don't have my wigs yet.


 

I think that should be fine, I will be incorportating my knotted headwrap into this challange


----------



## tdc1978 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in! I will find someone to help me keep my hair braided and then I'm going to be wiggin it up for this challenge.


----------



## MDreamz (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in ladies. I am in 3 weeks Microbraids


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW!  So far we have 157 participants in this challenge!  Very impressive!

This morning I applied OCT to my scalp, activator on my ends and then I did one french braid.  Voila!

Tonight, I think I'll wash it and if it's not too late, flat twist it. We'll see...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Dang. I didn't realize I've been gone that long. I'm PAGES behind.


 
Ummmm...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish I could do a simple braid. It would make things so much easier for me. I have a lot of practicing to do.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I wish I could do a simple braid. It would make things so much easier for me. I have a lot of practicing to do.


 

You'll get there.  Experimenting and finding good protective styles is what this challenge is all about.  Over the course of the next few months you will be surprised at how creative you can be with your hair, no matter the length.

The bonus is that you will feel so good about your accomplishments once it's all over.  I know I did the first time I participated in this challenge.


----------



## prettykinks (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to join in!!! I have been in wigs and box braids lately.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

Tuesday will make one week of protective styling for me
ALmost one down and 3 more to go


----------



## B3e (Aug 1, 2010)

I unbraided 2 weeks early because I just didn't see the point in pushing them any longer when I could undo them, DC, then hide them under a wig to rest. I am currently in "Mina" by Outre. I will redo my braids as planned by the 16th. But I will at least get more time off. My hair is two strand twisted beneath the LF.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Ummmm...


 
 I needed that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 1, 2010)

ITA! I especially love being able to access my hair. Anywho I just purchased Yasmine by Outre and I love her, this will be my go to wig for August.


JJamiah said:


> I am keeping my braids in for one month under my wig.
> 
> I have come to that realization that* Human Hair is a little more high maintence. I do enjoy the variety it offers, but I love the Synthetic ability to snap back*  if you know what I mean.


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so so so so excited to start! I know I'll need some style motivation, I'm a college girl that likes variety!


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 2, 2010)

arm445 said:


> ITA! I especially love being able to access my hair. Anywho I just purchased Yasmine by Outre and I love her, this will be my go to wig for August.


I have yasmine also and at first I really didn't care for her but the older she got, the better she became.


----------



## Americka (Aug 2, 2010)

I will be using a "phony pony" as my means of hiding my hair. Only problem is my scalp itches something fierce in this style. erplexed


----------



## Lute (Aug 2, 2010)

ohmy.. i actually started hiding my hair in the begining of july 4th.. so as of august 4th.. i'll have one month down...i got yarn braids installed.. i plan to take out in october.. to make it 3 months.. not sure if thats safe.. i allready got a .25 inch to a inch in certain parts of my head... 

But sometimes its easy..and sometimes its annoying.... So I'm going to try to hold on..cause i'm trying to break apl... or even get full apl..


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm doing the crown and glory method for this challenge and juicing everyday as well.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of my newest (as of 7/30/10) PS/HYH style; it's my fav 2-strand twists, pulled into a bun at the nape. I'm liking it so far!  I hope that you all can see my pics clearly....I'll be trying new HYH styles in the coming weeks and will be sure to post a few of those as well!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey E,  we are finally in a challenge together,lol...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

I applied my mix yesterday night.. ready to intall my wig this am.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I needed that.


 
 I thought you'd get a kick out of that.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

arm445 said:


> ITA! I especially love being able to access my hair. Anywho I just purchased Yasmine by Outre and I love her, this will be my go to wig for August.


 

I love her Waves You go Ms.Lady. I am also doing it for the Month as far as my wig is concerned. Delia is my August friend. Trying to find Out who will be my September to remember friend. Months end I will wash Delia out and store her until next summer


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good Morning ladies,

I will be wearing wigs and buns for most of this challenge. I am currently wearing a half wig Tammy. Sorry about the quality, camera phone.


I have my hair in box 8 braids underneath. I am using Elasta glaze to smooth my edges with Ors Olive Oil Lotion underneath it (I'm out of qhemet alma & olive oil). I apply/massage castor oil to my edges, ends and nape as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

All these cute wigs are making me want to take this install out and start rockin mine!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> All these cute wigs are making me want to take this install out and start rockin mine!


 

It's making me want to purchase some more. Hubby says I need to wait a few weeks. LOL

I have removed a couple from my list, yet Gina and Mina STILL STAND! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

Gina is a must!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Gina is a must!!!!


 
Nikkie what color did you get her in?

IN MY EVIL VOICE - She isn't going ANYwhere she will stay in my cart until I get the funds and then her and MINA R MINE (Muhahahahahhaha)


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nikkie what color did you get her in?
> 
> IN MY EVIL VOICE - She isn't going ANYwhere she will stay in my cart until I get the funds and then her and MINA R MINE (Muhahahahahhaha)


 
I'm a dark hair lover so I got her in 1B. I'm gonna see if I can find a picture of me with her on and post it soon.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm a dark hair lover so I got her in 1B. I'm gonna see if I can find a picture of me with her on and post it soon.


 

WHO R U TELLING? 
I have a garbage bag full of wigs, ponys, half wigs, lace fronts that are black, GIrl I had to stop!!!!!

I am trying to get into color I get the number 1 so I figured 1b was color  the lat 5 I got were 1b/30 and 4/30 so I have graduated  The one I got from the BSS IVY she is a F42529 and she is beautiful I like her. The rest are Black 1. 

How does Gina look in Black is she too shiney or is she just right, realistic looking, sleek? Give me the down low.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> WHO R U TELLING?
> I have a garbage bag full of wigs, ponys, half wigs, lace fronts that are black, GIrl I had to stop!!!!!
> 
> I am trying to get into color I get the number 1 so I figured 1b was color  the lat 5 I got were 1b/30 and 4/30 so I have graduated  The one I got from the BSS IVY she is a F42529 and she is beautiful I like her. The rest are Black 1.
> ...


 
At first she has a tad bit shiny, but not to the point of looking fake. I'd say after wearing her 2-3 times the shine was gone and she looked even better.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 2, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> I will be wearing wigs and buns for most of this challenge. I am currently wearing a half wig Tammy. Sorry about the quality, camera phone.
> View attachment 74950
> ...



I'm wearing Tammy today also.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

Tammy, Gina & Mina are some popular Chicas


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 2, 2010)

Good Afternoon ladies, 
I am in. I was in a sew in shortly after BC in June, took that out last week and now I am in braids.  I got braids, July, 30th and I don't plan to take them out until Halloween.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love her Waves You go Ms.Lady. I am also doing it for the Month as far as my wig is concerned. Delia is my August friend. Trying to find Out who will be my September to remember friend. Months end I will wash Delia out and store her until next summer



I'm already trying to figure out what I want to get for next month. I'm really feelin how I look with Yasmine, so I'll probably find something similar


----------



## B3e (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Tammy, Gina & Mina are some popular Chicas



Gina and Mina are soooooooo cute and classic. I get them in 1b/30 because the blend is really beautiful. I eyed Mina for a couple of years and just gave in, so natural looking. Longer in the front than in the back...which isn't terrible, but wish the back was closer to APL than SL 

Get them both  they are the kind you reorder over and over again....i have my bag...drawer....cart of old wigs/lf/hw that just weren't keepers so believe me when I say gina and mina are yesness!

my keepers:

 Mina, Gina, Meagan, Carmen 

i can't see myself not buying them ever again...even when they are changed slightly by the company  why they do that is beyond me...i still love them. 

i really wanna try Tammy, HZ-7047, coconut girl, jackie, vicky, glee, and samara girl  which aren't worth it? cause i can't be buying all of em...


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 2, 2010)

How long do synthetic wigs last, are we talking weeks or months? I hope I am making an investment lol


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, this will be my first official challenge as a member of this site!! Thank you Ms Coco. I need to take before pics soon 

I will be rocking a couple of my favorite wigs





This is the motown tress tara human hair wig.





Motown Tress Volta human hair wig


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> Gina and Mina are soooooooo cute and classic. I get them in 1b/30 because the blend is really beautiful. I eyed Mina for a couple of years and just gave in, so natural looking. Longer in the front than in the back...which isn't terrible, but wish the back was closer to APL than SL
> 
> Get them both  they are the kind you reorder over and over again....i have my bag...drawer....cart of old wigs/lf/hw that just weren't keepers so believe me when I say gina and mina are yesness!
> 
> ...


 

See, so far my keepers are as follows:

ELise (a angled bob), <-- I love her (see Avatar) & Blair (maybe my September wig), I will continue to get these two, I am on my second Elise. I can't get away, She is me all over. The Mina looks like a grown out version of Elise so  I love that effect. Blair is nice and funky bob with a Bang.

I definitely will be getting Mina and Gina,  I can't wait to show you gals. 

I have the 1b/30 in my baseket so I just want to know if the blend is realistic looking?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> How long do synthetic wigs last, are we talking weeks or months? I hope I am making an investment lol


 
I can't really answer this question. I wear mine and wash them and wear them, you have to pry them out of my fingers literally. I messed up on Elise so that is why she ended up in the trash, otherwise she would have still been here, sometimes I trim the ends to keep them fresh.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I'm already trying to figure out what I want to get for next month. I'm really feelin how I look with Yasmine, so I'll probably find something similar


 
 good luck I know how hard it can be to find a new wig so keep us posted.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

JJ I think I'm gonna take this install out after a month and just rock weaves over the braids until October then get a new install done...straight hair this time


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> JJ I think I'm gonna take this install out after a month and just rock weaves over the braids until October then get a new install done...straight hair this time


 


Sounds good, try small fine braids up in a beehive your wigs should lay nice and flat.  I lub it! (yes LUB it) I love it I am tongue tied, LOL!

Your doing Gina as well, We all going to be GINA up in here Where is Martin, YOu Go girl LOL! (whew did I tell my age?) tis okay, LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

I CAN'T wait for OUR reveal, (I Might Be Late, My last set of braids go in on 12/10/10) I think we are going to have some PROGRESS up in here.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

ITA. Everyone is on the ball with their PS and it seems like there are some amazing reggies going on. I can't wait. I know my little curlies on my nape have already busted free from the braids


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 2, 2010)

AlwaysSearching said:


> Ok, this will be my first official challenge as a member of this site!! Thank you Ms Coco. I need to take before pics soon ...



That wig looks great on you!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

AlwaysSearching said:


> Ok, this will be my first official challenge as a member of this site!! Thank you Ms Coco. I need to take before pics soon
> 
> I will be rocking a couple of my favorite wigs
> 
> ...


 These look very nice, and you definitely made Tara your own. 



NikkiQ said:


> ITA. Everyone is on the ball with their PS and it seems like there are some amazing reggies going on. I can't wait. I know my little curlies on my nape have already busted free from the braids


 
Those curlies are going I want Free, LOL  




Sapphire_chic said:


> That wig looks great on you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Those curlies are going I want Free, LOL


 
OMG!!!  You're killin me!!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in ladies!!! I plan on doing this myself. I won't do another length check till DEC 31, 2010..


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> OMG!!!  You're killin me!!!


 
U think Mscoco going to get us, up in here  in her thread  without her


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 2, 2010)

I did my first heat less wrap! I thought I was going to look like an idiot. To my surprise, the wrap held great! I hid my hair under a satin cap.  This will be my style until my wigs come.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 2, 2010)

AlwaysSearching said:


> Motown Tress Volta human hair wig



This is really cute!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> U think Mscoco going to get us, up in here  in her thread  without her


 

I'm totally waitin on a  from her in a bit


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 2, 2010)

u ladies are rocking those wigs, yall got me wanting to head to store right now. I am trying to deiced btw wig and tree braids. Hopefully I will figure it out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^ rock both! you have 4 months to go!!!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm definitely joining this challenge!!!  I need to hide my hair for the next year until I am satisfied with it's length.  Wigs are going to be my PS!!

Now, let me go through these pages and steal some of yall wigs.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> u ladies are rocking those wigs, yall got me wanting to head to store right now. I am trying to deiced btw wig and tree braids. Hopefully I will figure it out.


 
 which wigs are you looking at?  I want pics I want pics!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm totally waitin on a  from her in a bit


 


JJamiah said:


> U think Mscoco going to get us, up in here  in her thread  without her


 
Ummm...  :buttkick::jaws::hardslap::sandm: :whipped:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Ummm...  :buttkick::jaws::hardslap::sandm: :whipped:


 

:ha:    :ha:             Nikki we'd better :Run: :Run:


----------



## B3e (Aug 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to try a mega short wig in a stylish bob or str8 up boy cut....ill probs wait until I'm bsl so I can do so and be able to take it off and be like BADOW! Now what!? 
I may need to look into elise...

I will try and get a closeup of the color mix for u but honestly its such a good blending job. I hate chunky random colors....and the way my mina/gina are....whatever chunks of color there are are strategically placed so that when you brush through it all just blends together...frosted I think is the description as opposed to chunky piano. So nice and subtle but a  perfectly commanding look.

Pic coming soon...



JJamiah said:


> See, so far my keepers are as follows:
> 
> ELise (a angled bob), <-- I love her (see Avatar) & Blair (maybe my September wig), I will continue to get these two, I am on my second Elise. I can't get away, She is me all over. The Mina looks like a grown out version of Elise so  I love that effect. Blair is nice and funky bob with a Bang.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL mscoco this is too funny thank u, it made my night.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Ummm...  :buttkick::jaws::hardslap::sandm: :whipped:


----------



## GoodGirlGoneGreat (Aug 3, 2010)

A few days late, I know. Count me in! 

(Profile pic=starting pic)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :ha: :ha: Nikki we'd better :Run: :Run:


 
Dass right!



.Wanji. said:


> I've always wanted to try a mega short wig in a stylish bob or str8 up boy cut....ill probs wait until I'm bsl so I can do so and be able to take it off and be like BADOW! Now what!?


 
Girl me too!  Only, I would love to be WL and do it.  As a matter of fact (funny story), I bought my little bob wig this past Saturday.  I thought I was kinda cute so I wore it out of the store and ran my errands.  Girl, after about an hour or two I wound up snatching that sucker off in the Borders bookstore to DD's total shock and dismay (because I handed it to her and told her to hold it for me...what?...it was pinching me ).  I haven't put that thing back on since.  I think it'll do better with my hair braided down.



GoodGirlGoneGreat said:


> A few days late, I know. Count me in!
> 
> (Profile pic=starting pic)


 You have beautiful thick hair!


----------



## Sade' (Aug 3, 2010)

I am in this this challenge for sure! I am currently weaved up as of July 22nd 2010!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> I've always wanted to try a mega short wig in a stylish bob or str8 up boy cut....ill probs wait until I'm bsl so I can do so and be able to take it off and be like BADOW! Now what!?
> I may need to look into elise...
> 
> I will try and get a closeup of the color mix for u but honestly its such a good blending job. I hate chunky random colors....and the way my mina/gina are....whatever chunks of color there are are strategically placed so that when you brush through it all just blends together...frosted I think is the description as opposed to chunky piano. So nice and subtle but a perfectly commanding look.
> ...


 
Thanks so much I can't wait to get them in my hands  & I can't wait to see your pics 




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Dass right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU TOOK IT OFF  It looked real nice, I love the angles I told you it was so nice. You do have to get use to it though. Braid it up in a beehive and get yourself a cap, not needed but holds it down. I took my scarf off this morning and sprayed my braids spray and my Sulphur concoction (Wonder 8 oil, Emu Oil, Jojoba Oil, NTM Leave in, Sulphur, Lavendar mix)  Put my mesh cap on and all I feel is tingle


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 3, 2010)

RUUUUUNNNNnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Aug 3, 2010)

Please count me in, I thought I had already joined. I'm on the sidelines of the Weave it up Challenge so this just a reinforcement for me to keep PSing with wigs in between my sew-ins.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2010)

Today is offically 1 week in braids, one week down 3 to go!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 3, 2010)

I just ordered freetress Mariah. It took me 2 whole days to decide between M and Lady michelle (i'm going back for Lady M) It was those youtube reviews that had me swayed
I also want a kinky wig but since i've been feeling like straigtening my hair lately it only makes sense to start off with a straight one


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 3, 2010)

I wore a puff bun today


----------



## B3e (Aug 3, 2010)

I've tried both of these and Mariah is definitely the better of the two IMO, perhaps it's cause i'm such a little person, it just made me look much older and did not suit my face. Even though i really wanted it to. I actually closed my eyes and opened them again hoping it was going to be different. I would def recommend you go and try it on @ the BSS...hopefully you're one of the lucky ones on whom it looks smashing! 



Sapphire_chic said:


> I just ordered freetress Mariah. It took me 2 whole days to decide between M and Lady michelle


Here is a super close pic...i'm sitting at work and the poor red head next to me is probably like...wtf?

I will put a better picture when I get home. But this shows you how it looks super close so just imagine how easily it blends into itself from a distance. Do you see what I was saying about streaks/frosting vs. piano chunks? Please excuse the flash...the hair isn't super shiny...people keep thinking its human...but really I can't decide if its because they don't know much abt hair or because i know too much to fall for its texture. 



JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much I can't wait to get them in my hands  & I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> I've tried both of these and Mariah is definitely the better of the two IMO, perhaps it's cause i'm such a little person, it just made me look much older and did not suit my face. Even though i really wanted it to. I actually closed my eyes and opened them again hoping it was going to be different. I would def recommend you go and try it on @ the BSS...hopefully you're one of the lucky ones on whom it looks smashing!
> 
> 
> Here is a super close pic...i'm sitting at work and the poor red head next to me is probably like...wtf?
> ...


 

THanks a bunch Wanji, I definitely want it.  LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2010)

Ladies I think this is my New Fetish LOL, no longer a PJ a LFJ LOL


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 3, 2010)

hey ladies! here's my half-wig that i've been rocking Modu TM153...been mixing that up with my shrunken twa

I want to get some braids for the next 3 weeks, then go into a sew-in by the beginning of september...this will *hopefully* carry me through the end of november.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 3, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> I've tried both of these and Mariah is definitely the better of the two IMO, perhaps it's cause i'm such a little person, it just made me look much older and did not suit my face. Even though i really wanted it to. I actually closed my eyes and opened them again hoping it was going to be different. I would def recommend you go and try it on @ the BSS...hopefully you're one of the lucky ones on whom it looks smashing!


Thanks for the review. I'm tempted to skip Lady M now but I'm so not little so I may give it a go *fingers crossed*


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok Ladies, Here are two wigs that I am considering


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

See...

Every time I come up in here yall make me wanna buy a dang wig!

Forget that I already have one sitting on my dresser.  I keep looking at it and remembering how it pinched me the other day.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> Ok Ladies, Here are two wigs that I am considering


 

Khalahari was one I was looking at Whew Hew! I likely!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> hey ladies! here's my half-wig that i've been rocking Modu TM153...been mixing that up with my shrunken twa
> 
> I want to get some braids for the next 3 weeks, then go into a sew-in by the beginning of september...this will *hopefully* carry me through the end of november.


 
Looking good


----------



## Sade' (Aug 4, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> hey ladies! here's my half-wig that i've been rocking Modu TM153...been mixing that up with my shrunken twa
> 
> I want to get some braids for the next 3 weeks, then go into a sew-in by the beginning of september...this will *hopefully* carry me through the end of november.



That's really cute.


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Conqueror_aka  that half a wig is hot!


----------



## B3e (Aug 4, 2010)

get both! Hehe
Or get lady M first, see how u feel in it. I feel like mariah is yet to be slandered so its possibly a safe bet. But I really wanna see u rock that first lady! Luv when wigs jus work for people 


Sapphire_chic said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm tempted to skip Lady M now but I'm so not little so I may give it a go *fingers crossed*


So cute!! I want that second one so bad! But dunno how I'd look in it....I may still take the leap n get it anyways haha...ill giv it to my sis if its not for me.


3jsmom said:


> Ok Ladies, Here are two wigs that I am considering


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

*ahhhhh* all these wigs! I want mine back now lol


----------



## grow (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^yeah, and i just wish i could find one that's decent.

italy is not so well stocked up.....

anyhoooo, baggy bunning it, ladies!

it's a bit boring these days (yes, i have hair toys...LOTS), but it sure works!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bought 3 lacefronts worth of groceries 

4 growing boys!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^I wish I could baggy bun it up these days. My hair isn't long enough yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

A member I won't mention Mscoco's name  we said we should all meet up for a 2-3 day get away. How will we now each other.  She said wear our measurement shirts  ( I am like  I did that before, forgot to take it off, I said if my nikos cousins saw me they'd  ) I kept looking over my shoulders like a theif. LOL 

 
Don't be mad IT was just TOOOO funny for me to keep to myself


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 4, 2010)

what are ladies doing under wigs eg. baggying, wig cap or nothing at all? how to you get your hair as flat as possible? i'm nervous lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> what are ladies doing under wigs eg. baggying, wig cap or nothing at all? how to you get your hair as flat as possible? i'm nervous lol


 
I wear Corn Rows under with a mesh cap.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 4, 2010)

How many and how often do you redo them? thank you for the answers


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> How many and how often do you redo them? thank you for the answers


 
I have one beehive (circular round the head) corn row. I have them done now every 4 weeks. I moisturize them every day to every other day. I spritz Chi Keratin Mist on them in between. I spray wash them. I get under the steamer to infuse the moisture in every 10 days 

YOur so very welcome


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just bought 3 lacefronts worth of groceries
> 
> 4 growing boys!


 
You did not just break it down by lacefronts did you?I'm sure your growing boys appreciate you for that!



JJamiah said:


> A member I won't mention Mscoco's name we said we should all meet up for a 2-3 day get away. How will we now each other. She said wear our measurement shirts ( I am like  I did that before, forgot to take it off, I said if my nikos cousins saw me they'd  ) I kept looking over my shoulders like a theif. LOL
> 
> 
> Don't be mad IT was just TOOOO funny for me to keep to myself


 
Girl, I can see it now...a sea of lines, numbers and hair.



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I wish I could baggy bun it up these days. My hair isn't long enough yet.


 
When you finish this challenge you should have a nice pony for a good baggy bun.    How long were you planning on keeping your install in?



grow said:


> ^^^yeah, and i just wish i could find one that's decent.
> 
> italy is not so well stocked up.....
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh to be in Italy right about now.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

That joke made me laugh and choke at the same time today  

I am telling you I am getting SOOOO many compliments on Delia I am like  I think it is very cute myself. I don't know who to rock next to keep the style going LOL. 

Should it be Blair or Elise? Or should I sneak and order Mina and Gina   erplexed 

LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> When you finish this challenge you should have a nice pony for a good baggy bun.  How long were you planning on keeping your install in?


 
I'm gonna TRY to keep it in until October but we'll see if I can make it past September. I may just take this hair out and swap it for something straighter for my birthday.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> That joke made me laugh and choke at the same time today
> 
> I am telling you I am getting SOOOO many compliments on Delia I am like  I think it is very cute myself. I don't know who to rock next to keep the style going LOL.
> 
> ...


 
Gina Gina Gina!!!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 4, 2010)

i'm a few days late but i'd like to join. i'll be bunning 5 days out the week and wearing low manipulation styles on the weekend (no direct heat)


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 4, 2010)

_Ok Im still in...and lasting. I found a couple of creative styles I just randomly created It actually looks good. Just checking in. Good luck ladies. cant wait til dec. 31 All of you have beautiful hair already_


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

OKAY Nikki I ORDERED IT, LOL I hit the button AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I ordered Mina and Gina before the prices go back up  I ordered them AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SOrry I am excited


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^ I bet it felt good to click that checkout button


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ I bet it felt good to click that checkout button


 

 I did it in secret


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 5, 2010)

My next HYH style will be a twist and curl.. it's been a while since i did one, so I'm looking  forward to trying it again.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 5, 2010)

Checking in.  I love my micros!!  I forgot how easy it is to just "moisturize and grow", but man, my scalp was sore!  I can't wait to see what it will look like in December.  

Everyone's protective styles look so goooooddd!  I will be jumping on the wig train for a minute in btwn braids. HHG!


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 5, 2010)

you ladies are cracking me up!!! I can't wait to get my wigs when I come back from my vacation. Hopefully it will start to get cooler here in the south so I can rock them, really doubt it though.


----------



## Minty (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm french braiding now. Last wash I was at my collarbone. I won't make APL by Dec, but I'm not pressed about it. 

Now I'm just trying to figure out a way to braid my hair w/o breakage! It is not a lot, but I don't want any broken strands. oh well.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> you ladies are cracking me up!!! I can't wait to get my wigs when I come back from my vacation. Hopefully it will start to get cooler here in the south so I can rock them, really doubt it though.





Maybe you can, yesterday was 80 something outside but exercising and walking a mile made my head some sweaty something awful my Delia was right on my head, felt fine.  those beehive braids surely help.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2010)

What do you guys think of Grace (I'm obsessed with short wigs):




The back is super cute:

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/FREETRESS-EQUAL-LACE-FRONT-WIG-GRACE/index.php


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> What do you guys think of Grace (I'm obsessed with short wigs):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pic in the F437 is real cute Mscoco  I like this  Looks good


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 5, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Checking in. I love my micros!! I forgot how easy it is to just "moisturize and grow", but man, my scalp was sore! I can't wait to see what it will look like in December.
> 
> Everyone's protective styles look so goooooddd! I will be jumping on the wig train for a minute in btwn braids. HHG!


 

I do too, and I DO NOT wear them small.  But I love the low maintence of them and how I can just spray and go.  I will be in these until around Halloween, then its a rest maybe in buns and a sew in.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

I am hear looking at some more LF's huh and wigs 8 already in my basket maybe I will have these under my tree for December Holidays LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

I might treat myself to a new LF for my birthday


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> Ok Ladies, Here are two wigs that I am considering



Ooooo, I LOVE the second one! I'm taking a trip to the BSS after work!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

Now I'm all up in the online BSS at work! You guys are bad influences!

Anyways, I'm still in! I'm giving in to the temptation of the half wigs. I just have to find one that looks really natural. BTW, how do you wash these things? I have a human hair one from my wedding, but it's covered in setting lotion and hair spray...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Now I'm all up in the online BSS at work! You guys are bad influences!
> 
> Anyways, I'm still in! I'm giving in to the temptation of the half wigs. I just have to find one that looks really natural. BTW, how do you wash these things? I have a human hair one from my wedding, but it's covered in setting lotion and hair spray...


 
I wash mine like i would wash my own hair...just much carefully so it doesn't get tangled and end up a HAM


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in. I'm wearing my hair in box braids- no added hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey ladies! After DH asked me, I have decided to straighten my hair at the end of November since that's when we're going to see the family. I would still like to be in the challenge, though. Does anyone have any cute PS ideas for my straightened hair? I should be APL by then. There isn't a "No heat" rule, right?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^not unless you're in the No Heat challenge too. Straight PS huh? Hmm....time to put on the thinking cap.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^I am, but that ends in September. I may still join the next one since you get three "heat passes."

I don't know any styles other than a ponytail...and DH would look at me like  if I took 3-4 hours straightening my hair just for a ponytail.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^What about large bantu knots on freshly flat ironed hair? It'll be straight with a slight wave to it and lots of body.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^Sounds good! I think that would be very cute, easy to maintain, and very low manipulation since at night I wouldn't have to comb and/or brush it. I love you Nikki!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> ^^^Sounds good! I think that would be very cute, easy to maintain, and very low manipulation since at night I wouldn't have to comb and/or brush it. I love you Nikki!


 

 awww shucks! I'm glad I could help


----------



## BonBon (Aug 5, 2010)

How long are peoples synthetic half wigs lasting? I wear Model Model Mojito and it gets messy in about a month and a half ish. Maybe I need a wig stand 

 Maybe the curly ones don't last as long as the straight ones but I look horrible with silky straight hair.


----------



## lushlady (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are a couple of buns I wore this week. I'm impatiently awaiting a sew in.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 5, 2010)

How did you do that 1st bun?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Cowashed my hair today and man did that feel good. Curly weave is still behaving so that's a good thing. I figure that if I hold out for 10 weeks(til Oct. 8th), I can take it out for my 6 month post mark. Just gotta make sure I can hang with it until then. I think 10 weeks might fly by quicker than I think. I make 15 weeks tomorrow so what's 10 more???


----------



## Geeah (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys. First post and first challenge.  Been lurking a while but I'm ready to do this! Right now I'm in cornrows. I'll have to upload pictures later.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

See JJ!! I told you these bad boys were breaking out!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I did it in secret


 
I'm telling.



Missjae09 said:


> My next HYH style will be a twist and curl.. it's been a while since i did one, so I'm looking forward to trying it again.


 
You're hair looks so shiny and healthy in your pic!



misslaraj said:


> Here are a couple of buns I wore this week. I'm impatiently awaiting a sew in.


 
These are gorgeous!  I especially like the first one.



Geeah said:


> Hey guys. First post and first challenge. Been lurking a while but I'm ready to do this! Right now I'm in cornrows. I'll have to upload pictures later.


 
Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Now I'm all up in the online BSS at work! You guys are bad influences!
> 
> Anyways, I'm still in! I'm giving in to the temptation of the half wigs. I just have to find one that looks really natural. BTW, how do you wash these things? I have a human hair one from my wedding, but it's covered in setting lotion and hair spray...


 Yeah, Nikki is a bad influence  

I wash my LF/wigs/Half Wigs/PP in a small bucket with Fantasia Wig Cleaner, swish it around for 3 mintues and rinse. Hang to dry.



NikkiQ said:


> See JJ!! I told you these bad boys were breaking out!


  Wooah What happened  


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm telling.
> YOU wouldn't Dare, your my Friend? right  He still doesn't KNOw, I bought the kids shoes today and him 2 much needed pairs, I am officially broke!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

I cowashed and the hair just curled up as usual. the braids just can't contain them in the back. Idk if these next 10 weeks will be a smooth ride


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> YOU wouldn't Dare, your my Friend? right  He still doesn't KNOw, I bought the kids shoes today and him 2 much needed pairs, I am officially broke!


 
I guess, I'll keep it hush hush...only cuz you're my hair buddy and overall PIC.

I have been so incredibly lazy this week.  WnG's have been my lifesaver.  I need to get something done to this mane of mine...I have GOT to keep my hands out of it!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 5, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies! After DH asked me, I have decided to straighten my hair at the end of November since that's when we're going to see the family. I would still like to be in the challenge, though. Does anyone have any cute PS ideas for my straightened hair? I should be APL by then. There isn't a "No heat" rule, right?


 
There are several cute and elegant buns that you can do. On the first page of this thread there is a link to the last challenge. There are tons of links for buns there. 



tickledpinkies09 said:


> How long are peoples synthetic half wigs lasting? I wear Model Model Mojito and it gets messy in about a month and a half ish. Maybe I need a wig stand
> 
> Maybe the curly ones don't last as long as the straight ones but I look horrible with silky straight hair.


 
That's about how long mine lasted when I wore them on a regular basis.


----------



## blaque_syren (Aug 5, 2010)

yaaay! my first challenge! I wanna to join


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's Hide That Hair Ladies!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

^ ^ Definitely  Still up and under


----------



## Janet' (Aug 6, 2010)

PS'ing right now...


----------



## Sade' (Aug 6, 2010)

Loving my sew-in. Hoping my hair thrives underneath!


----------



## Sade' (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> See JJ!! I told you these bad boys were breaking out!



NikkiQ Is that blue thread in your sew in?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> PS'ing right now...



Very cute! BTW, I haven't told you, but I LOVE your hair color!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Sade' said:


> NikkiQ Is that blue thread in your sew in?


 
Yeah. Its actually black but my phone takes wonky pictures lol


----------



## Sade' (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah. Its actually black but my phone takes wonky pictures lol



That is too funny!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Sade' said:


> That is too funny!


 
Too bad it doesn't show up that color IRL though b/c it would be SO much easier to cut if they were that obvious


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 6, 2010)

I need the positive peer pressure so I'm joining. I plan to wear buns, twists in updos and crochet braids until the end of the year. I just learned how to bun this week so I will wear them at least thru Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Sade' (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Too bad it doesn't show up that color IRL though b/c it would be SO much easier to cut if they were that obvious



HECK YEA!! LOL


----------



## lushlady (Aug 6, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> How did you do that 1st bun?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 

I put my hair in a ponytail.
Make individual twists (6 or 7) with shea and mango butter mix on each twist.
Fold all the twists up (so your hand would be above your head at this point)
Twirl the ends around my finger with a little more shea/mango butter and bring the ends down to the base of the ponytail.
Turn my hair about a quarter of the way around the ponytail.  (So if your hand was at the top of the ponytail base, it would now be on the side of the ponytail base)
Pin the ends down.  I use the clear plastic pins.
I sometimes use a hair accessory to cover the ponytail holder or I'll just leave one twist out and wrap the twist around the ponytail holder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

Puts freetress Equal Hilson and Freetress Equal Keri into her basket 

 I don't think I have enough heads for my wigs,


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am late but I would like to participate...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am late but I would like to participate...


 

Welcome Sqzbly1908


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

I want the wig Rihanna has in SHUT up and DRIVE  anyone know one that looks like this. I see the Top Model II looks similar but any one real close


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I want the wig Rihanna has in SHUT up and DRIVE  anyone know one that looks like this. I see the Top Model II looks similar but any one real close


 
You should get the angled bob that i have on in the pic in my album on my profile. you'd look HOT in that one!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You should get the angled bob that i have on in the pic in my album on my profile. you'd look HOT in that one!


 

Is that a sew in or a wig/LF?

I love the one in her video I was telling Mscoco I wanted to sew some pieces on my Delia but If I could just find this one that would be cool 

I love the angled looked though, Brings out my cheek bones.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^the angled one from the photo shoot is a synthetic full wig


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got Tia and Gina today! Yay! I was wearing Bali girl this past week, put in my braids today. I hope to have these in for 6-8 weeks then I can wear one of my LFs in between installs.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay this sew-in is driving me banana hammock. the braids are gonna last 10 more weeks, but this hair ain't gonna make it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am late but I would like to participate...


 
Welcome to the challenge!  Don't forget to add your name to the first post and click on the link to post your starting pic.



Janet' said:


> PS'ing right now...


 
You are doing such a good job with your protective styles!  I feel like a lazy bum.  Every time I think about tackling this mane of mine, I come up with an excuse not to do it.  I am going to make it my mission to get something done with this head before the weekend is out.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Puts freetress Equal Hilson and Freetress Equal Keri into her basket
> 
> I don't think I have enough heads for my wigs,


 
I'm seriously digging that Hilson.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is the HZ-A045, HIlson and keri and my wig I don't remember the name, I am the sexy model.  

I don't have any of these but the one I am in, YET!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Here is the HZ-A045


 
Me likey!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay...so I caved. I decided to take the curly install out, but leave the braids in. Its tangling too much for me so I'm gonna rock the braids under my wigs for the next month and then get straight hair sewn in for my birthday. Less hassle to deal with.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^ any pics and what wig did you decide to put on ?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ any pics and what wig did you decide to put on ?


 
No pics yet. I'll take it out tomorrow morning and post a few pics. I'm sticking with my Gina


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> No pics yet. I'll take it out tomorrow morning and post a few pics. I'm sticking with my Gina


They mailed GIna Out with mina yesterday


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

ooooh when are you wearing Mina and when does Gina come???


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 7, 2010)

I get so many compliments on my braid outs. And even my donut bun. Today I got zero compliments for my two french braids. Kinda bummed. That's THE most protective style I have. I might do better with one french braid down the middle going back, but I have trouble smoothing out the front with my NATURAL hair in that style.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is my update!  My micros and the last I've seen of my twa since July 17th.  I can't wait to see what the next two months in growth will bring.  If I can make it to October, I can make it to December.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 7, 2010)

This sew in is killing me! It's only been 1 wk and 4 days My head is itching up storm. I left top out I should have had it all of it sew in . Don't know how long this is gonna last.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 7, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> This sew in is killing me! It's only been 1 wk and 4 days My head is itching up storm. I left top out I should have had it all of it sew in . Don't know how long this is gonna last.


 

ooooooh girl I feel your pain! mine has been in 2 weeks and its coming out. I'm taking the weave out and leaving the braids in for now. gonna rock my wigs over them for a while.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 7, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> This sew in is killing me! It's only been 1 wk and 4 days My head is itching up storm. I left top out I should have had it all of it sew in . Don't know how long this is gonna last.





NikkiQ said:


> ooooooh girl I feel your pain! mine has been in 2  weeks and its coming out. I'm taking the weave out and leaving the  braids in for now. gonna rock my wigs over them for a while.




_u girls are better than me, remember I only kept mine in for 27hrs, _


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 7, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> This sew in is killing me! It's only been 1 wk and 4 days My head is itching up storm. I left top out I should have had it all of it sew in . Don't know how long this is gonna last.


Are you spraying underneath your weave with some sort of moisturizer?


----------



## babyt87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm Ready to join! I have a brand new half wig - First EVER! I have just looked at the reveal thread from the last challenge and im EXCITED


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ooooh when are you wearing Mina and when does Gina come???


 

Most likely in December  I know a while from now. I don't know if I want her rubbing against anything though. I might wear her for special occasions until the weather breaks again. 

I am so confused as too Dandi, Elise or Blair for September. My hair keeps getting so Dirty I have been going to too many parks and the dust/dirty is sticky


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm wearing a weave for this challenge. It has been a year since my last weave.  I hope this will last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been doin' good with my SASHA fro...



But I just cut my hair [yesterday]..but I posted my hair in the starting pics thread prior to the cut.. should I re-do the starting pics?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 8, 2010)

funkycoils said:


> So I just cut my hair..and I posted on the starting pics.. should I re-do the starting pic?


_
I think u should...so we could see ur cut and progress to be mad, well keep that and do the cut_  _(I just wanna c)_


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies what is everyone up too


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 8, 2010)

GM JJ! I'm up shopping for my september wig.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

arm445 said:


> GM JJ! I'm up shopping for my september wig.


 

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH! Thats what I am talking about. Wish I could join you, I just went Back to School  Shopping for 4 boys and a sister pockets is linty! 

But I will be back into the wig shop game!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am 2-strand twisting & bunning my way to December 31st! 
I am loving this challenge!


----------



## pringe (Aug 8, 2010)

ok i'm a little late, I'm joining as of August 8th but I've pretty much been doing this anyway. I'm nervous but excited. Im not sure if I'll gain as much length cause i have to cut off some damage ends but i'm down!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Honestly I can't wait until the reveal thread, just to let all know. I will be a little late to the party I will be getting my braids redone an won't take them out until early January so that will be my reveal date, No stones please


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey JJ! Heading over to hang with the family and BBQ at the SO's friend's house and then home to *drumroll please*...

TAKE THIS CURLY MESS OUT!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hey JJ! Heading over to hang with the family and BBQ at the SO's friend's house and then home to *drumroll please*...
> 
> TAKE THIS CURLY MESS OUT!!!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 8, 2010)

Just purchased Vera and Emily by outré. Not sure who will be my September style.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^you're making me wanna go to my wig shop tomorrow and purchase a few more to go along with my Gina


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 8, 2010)

Just checking in! I still have my braids in.  I am moisterizing and proteining it like crazy.  I can't wait to see what this will look like in December.  I really want to be 7 inches or SL by then.  That would be amazing!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 8, 2010)

FINALLY posted my starting pic and just pulled out my phony ponies and will start wearing them again. So excited about the Dec reveal!


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 8, 2010)

hey ladies! I went to the Texas Greek Picnic this weekend...and I rocked my trusty Modu TM153 and a flower head band... i was feelin myself...lol! This hair hiding is kind of fun Actually it was a big switch-up from the night before b/c I wore my shrunken TWA out to the club...


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 8, 2010)

still bunning.  I broke my no heat and blow dried my hair last night.  I didn't flat-iron. My hair is a inch longer than last time, I can really tell by my sides and bangs. So that would be bout an inch in 6 weeks. But I quickly put it back into a bun. No one saw it but me....
Can't wait to get my weave/wig to switch up this bun.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 8, 2010)

_I'm proud of myself, found a style that really works and also requires no heat or anything. I c the rest of you ladies are doing great as well  hhg_


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Just purchased Vera and Emily by outré. Not sure who will be my September style.


 
I love VERA,  She was my florida hair! PICs pics pics pics


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 8, 2010)

I tried on my first ever wig yesterday.  Thank goodness for the girl helping me because I had no clue as to knowing what to do.  I must admit though...the idea of being able to change your appearance is exciting.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been wearing my extension braids now for 6 weeks today and is in need of a hairline fresher upper.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I tried on my first ever wig yesterday. Thank goodness for the girl helping me because I had no clue as to knowing what to do. I must admit though...*the idea of being able to change your appearance is exciting.*





I love that part about wearing wigs, it is like an instant transformation.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

*sigh* curly weave is out and my head feels so much freer lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Whew Hew Yes Mam I know that feels good Nikki, LOL Get the wigs a poppin LOL

Honestly I can't wait to take these braids out, I can't wait, Uhhhh!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG I just washed my hair with ORS Herbal CLeanse Dry Shampoo my hair feels so CLEAN, WOW, I was ready to take this back to the beauty supply. I was like $7 but this cap will be gone quick. My scalp feels awesome awesome awesome, just something for you gals who don't like to manipulate your hair too much when in braids this is good stuff


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2010)

2 more half wigs and im stocked for the challenge


----------



## NAPPYCHICK86 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I just subscribed and I have been hiding my hair since july 31st!! Please let me know if its ok that way i can post my starting picture


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome NappyChick86


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 8, 2010)

I got a mini bun! I plan to wear my hair like this or my wig until the challenge is over!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I got a mini bun! I plan to wear my hair like this or my wig until the challenge is over!


 
 did you take any pics?


----------



## SoFlyy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey ladies... I know it's been a while since I checked in. I've had a sew-in in since late May I guess. I'm sure I posted pics of that somewhere... I just went a got a new install done. I absolutely LOVE it. I got the recommendation from this site, I went and made an appointment and am proud to say Feyi is my new favorite!! Anywho... picture is attached. I've got to take some more of the angles & send them to Feyi so I'll make sure to add them here!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> did you take any pics?



Not yet. I'm on a HYH challenge.


----------



## SoFlyy (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh and btw, I don't know who's signature says "SNS Curl Activator is the answer to every question" but they saved my life!! I'd forgotten all about SNS until I read that, during my last install I started moisturizing with that and when I went to take my install out... it was a breeze. I normally struggle w/ combing it out, etc. Not this time... THANKS!


----------



## Bella02 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I washed and DC'd this weekend. Can't wait to redo my braids in the next 5 weeks. I am still using Synthetic Lacefront Wigs as my protective style. This week I will think I will wear Utopia.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=6236&pictureid=39752


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Not yet. I'm on a HYH challenge.


 
LOL silly I wanted pictures of your Bun LOL 

I can't wait for your reveal I am rooting for you 200%


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

JJ I would post pics of these braids, but they are a HAM!  You know how braids look sometimes when they're just in there for a sew-in. But I do have to announce that I can lift my braids up to the 1/2" mark on my ruler at 2 weeks. talk about STOKED!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing exciting here. Just doing wash n go's. Simple as can be too--cowash, rinse all of the conditioner out, acv rinse, use a leave in condish, moisturizer, and seal with some type of serum. I refresh at least one time a day with a spritzer. I'm working on not wearing headbands everyday and just my fro but the front is kind of special.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay ladies...I had to share the laughs with you.  This is what happens when a wig virgin has her cherry popped.  It's a HOT MESS! I had NO idea what I was doing and it is written all over my face.  I think I will just stick to buns.  I apologize in advance for any nausea that this might cause.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi I am officially joining this challenge. I hv been in extension braids since July 26, I plan to keep them in until sept and have them redone two weeks after I take them down. When not in braids I intend to keep it in a bun.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> JJ I would post pics of these braids, but they are a HAM!  You know how braids look sometimes when they're just in there for a sew-in. But I do have to announce that I can lift my braids up to the 1/2" mark on my ruler at 2 weeks. talk about STOKED!!!!


 
 on that 1/2 inch of growth in 2 weeks , wish i could say the same I don't even see 1/8 of an inch yet, LOL. 



Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay ladies...I had to share the laughs with you. This is what happens when a wig virgin has her cherry popped. It's a HOT MESS! I had NO idea what I was doing and it is written all over my face. I think I will just stick to buns. I apologize in advance for any nausea that this might cause.


LOL, GO BACK and try something else. try first to stick to a style similiar to what you wear, then venture off into the tried from find hair styles. 

 wig virgin. LOL

Girl stop you didn't do bad PLUS the ladies at the beauty supply should be helpful 



 Ojemba


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

I pulled Gina out and she's ready to go with me to work tomorrow  Might go and pick up Gina Jr. tomorrow and retire Gina Sr.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

Is Gina Jr. a different model or you just naming your Ginas in order LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

naming them in order lmao


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

I kinda like this one


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^you're making me wanna go to my wig shop tomorrow and purchase a few more to go along with my Gina


Thanks to *YOU*, I just bought 3 new wigs that are completely unnecessary considering I already have 6...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I kinda like this one


 

R u getting her


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 8, 2010)

nikki I like that one!!!


----------



## peachfuzzz (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll be rocking my girl Top Model
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-WIG-TOP-MODEL/index.php

Top Model III
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-WIG-TOP-MODEL-III/index.php

and Honey (back in attached pic)!

I'm getting micros in the coming weeks.  Until then, I'm rocking twists (2 strand and flats)


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to join!!! What do I need to do to join in??


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 9, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Here is my update! My micros and the last I've seen of my twa since July 17th. I can't wait to see what the next two months in growth will bring. If I can make it to October, I can make it to December.


 
Looking good!  Your TWA frames your face perfectly!



naturalagain2 said:


> This sew in is killing me! It's only been 1 wk and 4 days My head is itching up storm. I left top out I should have had it all of it sew in . Don't know how long this is gonna last.


 
Are you moisturizing with anything?  If you can get to it easily, maybe you can cleanse your scalp with a little witch hazel on a cotton swab/ball.  That has helped me in the past.



funkycoils said:


> I've been doin' good with my SASHA fro...
> 
> View attachment 75624
> 
> But I just cut my hair [yesterday]..but I posted my hair in the starting pics thread prior to the cut.. should I re-do the starting pics?


 
Yes ma'am!  re-do the starting pic so you can get the full affect of your progress.



notlookingback06 said:


> I am 2-strand twisting & bunning my way to December 31st!
> I am loving this challenge!


 
I need to jump on your bandwagon.  I really was going to throw some two strand twists in yesterday, but when I got home, I found that my water was off.  Talk about somebody mad...  It finally came back on about 3 hours later.  But by then, I was too comfortable and lazy.



Conqueror_aka said:


> hey ladies! I went to the Texas Greek Picnic this weekend...and I rocked my trusty Modu TM153 and a flower head band... i was feelin myself...lol! This hair hiding is kind of fun Actually it was a big switch-up from the night before b/c I wore my shrunken TWA out to the club...


 
You look so cute!



jujubelle said:


> still bunning. *I broke my no heat and blow dried my hair last night.*  I didn't flat-iron. My hair is a inch longer than last time, I can really tell by my sides and bangs. So that would be bout an inch in 6 weeks. But I quickly put it back into a bun. No one saw it but me....
> Can't wait to get my weave/wig to switch up this bun.


 
 for using heat... for inches!



Ijanei said:


> _I'm proud of myself, found a style that really works and also requires no heat or anything. I c the rest of you ladies are doing great as well hhg_


 
What style did you decide to go with?  Pix please!



JJamiah said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just washed my hair with ORS Herbal CLeanse Dry Shampoo my hair feels so CLEAN, WOW, I was ready to take this back to the beauty supply. I was like $7 but this cap will be gone quick. My scalp feels awesome awesome awesome, just something for you gals who don't like to manipulate your hair too much when in braids this is good stuff


 
I'm going to have to add this to my stash.



NAPPYCHICK86 said:


> Is it too late to join? I just subscribed and I have been hiding my hair since july 31st!! Please let me know if its ok that way i can post my starting picture


 
Of course you can join.  Just go to the first post and add your name to the list (by clicking thanks), and then click on the starting pix link to add your starting pic.



DDTexlaxed said:


> I got a mini bun! I plan to wear my hair like this or my wig until the challenge is over!


 
See!  I told you ma'am! 



SoFlyy said:


> Hey ladies... I know it's been a while since I checked in. I've had a sew-in in since late May I guess. I'm sure I posted pics of that somewhere... I just went a got a new install done. I absolutely LOVE it. I got the recommendation from this site, I went and made an appointment and am proud to say Feyi is my new favorite!! Anywho... picture is attached. I've got to take some more of the angles & send them to Feyi so I'll make sure to add them here!!


 
You're definitely looking the part...SoFlyy!



Kenny-Ann said:


> Okay ladies...I had to share the laughs with you. This is what happens when a wig virgin has her cherry popped. It's a HOT MESS! I had NO idea what I was doing and it is written all over my face. I think I will just stick to buns. I apologize in advance for any nausea that this might cause.


 
Girl, that deer in headlights look is classic!  I think that was probably the same expression I was wearing with I bought my wig a few weeks ago.



peachfuzzz said:


> I'll be rocking my girl Top Model
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-WIG-TOP-MODEL/index.php
> 
> Top Model III
> ...


 
OMG I am positively drooling!:lovedrool:  I'm in love with both of those!



chelleypie810 said:


> I want to join!!! What do I need to do to join in??


 
Just go to the first post, add your name and then click on the starting pix thread and add your starting pic.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^ WOW you've been M.I.A. yet you caught up so quickly LOL!

Did you try your wig again or you still left her in the bag?  

I am wearing the same ole same today  My tried and true. Tomorrow makes 2 weeks offically. 2 Down and 2 to go!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Thanks to *YOU*, I just bought 3 new wigs that are completely unnecessary considering I already have 6...


 
Me???? What did I do???


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> R u getting her


 
I just might get her today too if I find her in my store.

JJ...Gina came to work with me today!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

Two things:

1. I'm sure you all saw my thread with my newly discovered hairstyle (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490208)...I couldn't help it! I will try to go the remainder of the challenge without wearing my hair out.

2. DH (stands for DARN HUSBAND right now ) was ANGRY about the half wig thing. Even after I explained the benefits. He told me that he's not going to like it no matter WHAT because I have my own hair. He thinks wigs are lazy or only for people with NO hair that can't grow hair. I don't know what to do about this ladies! I'm pretty traditional in the sense of marriage, and I don't want this to be an issue, but I'm TIRED of the buns, and I want the sense of wearing my hair down even if it's not mine! Any married ladies out there having the same problem? Maybe I'll show him the results thread, but I don't think it will help.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _u girls are better than me, remember I only kept mine in for 27hrs, _


 
*Ok now I don't feel too bad :blush3: I've been bad though I've been putting heat on part of my hair that was out , (yeah yeah I know, thought I would confess my sins) but Wednesday I'm putting my hair in cornrows with no hair added. I can deal with that. I don't know if it was the heat or what but that sew in was itching the heck out of my neck/scalp. I just couldn't take it no more!*


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I just might get her today too if I find her in my store.
> 
> JJ...Gina came to work with me today!!!



OMG, that is too cute! It looks REALLY natural too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> OMG, that is too cute! It looks REALLY natural too!


 

Awww thanks! I love this wig. Its the length I'd like to be next year(wishful thinking of course).


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I just might get her today too if I find her in my store.
> 
> JJ...Gina came to work with me today!!!


 
hey Gina How are yah? LOL 
I mean Hey Nikki How are yah?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

@ newbeginnings2010

Married here, and I would take my husbands concerns into consideration when the results are permanent. Half wig isn't permanent and I don't feel he needs input in all I do. It's my hair and I am not dying it or chopping it. If this is something you'd leave me for, let me show you the door. 

That is just me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ LMAO! 

We're both doing great.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL silly I wanted pictures of your Bun LOL
> 
> I can't wait for your reveal I am rooting for you 200%



In 2 weeks, I'm going to a District Convention in Queens. I'll get a phony pony and post a pic of it. My baby bun is nothing to write home about.  I want to see how far I can stretch my relaxer. Maybe I can attempt Sylver2's  year long stretch. I am going to try to do that anyway.  When I finally get my wigs, I posts some pics of those for you, too.


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 9, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I'm sure you all saw my thread with my newly discovered hairstyle (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490208)...I couldn't help it! I will try to go the remainder of the challenge without wearing my hair out.
> 
> 2. DH (stands for DARN HUSBAND right now ) was ANGRY about the half wig thing. Even after I explained the benefits. He told me that he's not going to like it no matter WHAT because I have my own hair. He thinks wigs are lazy or only for people with NO hair that can't grow hair. I don't know what to do about this ladies! I'm pretty traditional in the sense of marriage, and I don't want this to be an issue, but I'm TIRED of the buns, and I want the sense of wearing my hair down even if it's not mine! Any married ladies out there having the same problem? Maybe I'll show him the results thread, but I don't think it will help.


 

have you tried a natural-looking sew in weave (with some of your hair out)? maybe he'll like that better.. My DH hated the wigs of all sorts, but he likes my sew-ins better.. lol..  so, see what he thinks about that..


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 9, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> In 2 weeks, I'm going to a District Convention in Queens. I'll get a phony pony and post a pic of it. My baby bun is nothing to write home about. I want to see how far I can stretch my relaxer. Maybe I can attempt Sylver2's year long stretch. I am going to try to do that anyway. When I finally get my wigs, I posts some pics of those for you, too.


 
What kind of district convention? May I ask ?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

Two more weeks


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 9, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> What kind of district convention? May I ask ?


  Are you going, too?  I'll save you a seat!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Two more weeks


 
Fight the feeling JJ! Hang in there those 2 more weeks woman.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

I could try this. I would have to learn to do it myself though. Money's short lately...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> @ newbeginnings2010
> 
> Married here, and I would take my husbands concerns into consideration when the results are permanent. Half wig isn't permanent and I don't feel he needs input in all I do. It's my hair and I am not dying it or chopping it. *If this is something you'd leave me for, let me show you the door. *
> 
> That is just me!



 No worries! It's not *that* serious, but I just don't like the little negative comments about the hair. And it's true that it isn't permanent. That's how I feel too!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Two more weeks


LOL!  Trust me, it's nothing to write home about. It's just my hair shoved into a scrunchie! When you see the size of it, you will probably give me these looks.   It doesn't matter because I am going to use it to hide my hair and possibly do a year's stretch. I intend to log my progress on my fotki.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 9, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Are you going, too? I'll save you a seat!


 
 Nah I've had mines already the beginning of July. You know that special language starts to ensue and my ears perk up.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Me???? What did I do???



Don't you try to play innocent! You and JJamiah are making these wigs so irresistible (plus I need SOMEone to blame - I'm still in the denial stage of my PJism )


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ Oops....my bad


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> LOL! Trust me, it's nothing to write home about. It's just my hair shoved into a scrunchie! When you see the size of it, you will probably give me these looks. It doesn't matter because I am going to use it to hide my hair and possibly do a year's stretch. I intend to log my progress on my fotki.


 
LOL No DD this is about my hair the 2 weeks to go LOL.

I have my hair braided up and it is 2 down and 2 to go.  Sis I wouldn't count you down like that.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Don't you try to play innocent! You and JJamiah are making these wigs so irresistible (plus I need SOMEone to blame - I'm still in the denial stage of my PJism )


 
 yeah Nikki needs to stop the peer pressure


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Fight the feeling JJ! Hang in there those 2 more weeks woman.


 
I am put putting there like a slow car. LOL

HUH, I am going to make it, if I like it or not, (not) LOL!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> yeah Nikki needs to stop the peer pressure



Hey! You were included in that post too! Lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey! You were included in that post too! Lol.


 

I know I figured I'd pin it on Nikki


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah...that's right. I twisted yall's arms and made yall buy 37 wigs. Just put it all on me and Gina why dontcha


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh yeah...that's right. I twisted yall's arms and made yall buy 37 wigs. Just put it all on me and Gina why dontcha


 
Yeah that GINA is just way too much, I take it back Nikki It isn't U it is GINA, Bad Gina  Bad, Made me put U in my cart and press that button that my HUBBY still doesn't know about and watch it come Friday his day off  Trouble maker!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ LMAO!  and you call me silly


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll break it to him gently  by wearing it and going  maybe he will think it is mine


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL No DD this is about my hair the 2 weeks to go LOL.
> 
> I have my hair braided up and it is 2 down and 2 to go.  Sis I wouldn't count you down like that.



 Got'cha!    I'm going to learn how to braid this year.  I can't stand it anymore. Where are you guys buying your wigs from? I need another website. Especially Yours is where I found my two. I need more variety for my plus sized head.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Got'cha! I'm going to learn how to braid this year. I can't stand it anymore. Where are you guys buying your wigs from? I need another website. Especially Yours is where I found my two. I need more variety for my plus sized head.


 

I order from HairSisters.com, Blackhairspray.com, Claireshair.com (which is hair sisters) RockeyTrading.com (I hope I spelled it right) and Haircloset.com

SOme have better deals than others on certain wigs 

If you can find someone to braid or braid yourself, that is an awesome protective style.


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 9, 2010)

Will do, I will post them later today!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 9, 2010)

So Here is Emily, I didn't take a picture with Vera because I couldn't get her to look right but once I figure her out I will post. Emily will Definitely be Ms. September!



JJamiah said:


> I love VERA,  She was my florida hair! PICs pics pics pics


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in hz7052 with my hair braided underneath..I need to go get a wig cap though..And I have a wig in my room thats a 4 that I need to dye bc I refuse to let it go in the garbage b/c it doesn't blend with my hair..I found some videos on how to dye synthetic wigs..I just need to buy the ink from the art store and get to dying.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 9, 2010)

are there any wig makers on LHCF????


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

arm445 said:


> So Here is Emily, I didn't take a picture with Vera because I couldn't get her to look right but once I figure her out I will post. Emily will Definitely be Ms. September!


Cute!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Cute!


 
Now don't you go blaming her either for making you buy another wig


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

Look Nikki.... it's your fault. You just need to come to terms with your guilt. Don't try to put it on someone else!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

arm445 said:


> So Here is Emily, I didn't take a picture with Vera because I couldn't get her to look right but once I figure her out I will post. Emily will Definitely be Ms. September!


 
Beautiful I like it.

YOu do know Vera is reversable  you can flip her for a more layered look or flip her again for a blunt yet curly look  Layered look is more of MBL and blunt is more of BSL-Long APL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Now don't you go blaming her either for making you buy another wig


 
   



davisbr88 said:


> Look Nikki.... it's your fault. You just need to come to terms with your guilt. Don't try to put it on someone else!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Look Nikki.... it's your fault. You just need to come to terms with your guilt. Don't try to put it on someone else!


 
You make it sound like I'm a drug dealer up in here. All I'm pushin is pretty wigs

*sneaks around* psst...I got this beauty right here for $15.99


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You make it sound like I'm a drug dealer up in here. All I'm pushin is pretty wigs
> 
> *sneaks around* psst...I got this beauty right here for $15.99


 



U B the pusha Because I am definitely the Junkie LOL!

In my Rocky voice instead of Adrienne

A GINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You make it sound like I'm a drug dealer up in here. All I'm pushin is pretty wigs
> 
> *sneaks around* psst...I got this beauty right here for $15.99



LMAO!!!!!!!!! See?! That's what I'm talking about!
Lemme get that one in a 1B....


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ Awww snap! You're a 1B girl too????


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Seeee?! Lol. This is how it starts!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2010)

OK OK OK! I'll stop 

We better stop before Ms Coco come up here and  us for all this sillyness


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 10, 2010)

_What in the world did I walk into....^^^^ pushing wigs? _


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just checkin in...still weaved up...excited about the challenge, this is right up my alley lol!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ WOW you've been M.I.A. yet you caught up so quickly LOL!
> 
> Did you try your wig again or you still left her in the bag?
> 
> I am wearing the same ole same today  My tried and true. Tomorrow makes 2 weeks offically. 2 Down and 2 to go!


 
I did swoop in with a monster post didn't I? Girl, as far as the wig goes, she's still sitting on her foam head waiting for me to do something with her.  Maybe tomorrow... 



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I'm sure you all saw my thread with my newly discovered hairstyle (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490208)...I couldn't help it! I will try to go the remainder of the challenge without wearing my hair out.
> 
> 2. DH (stands for DARN HUSBAND right now ) was ANGRY about the half wig thing. Even after I explained the benefits. He told me that he's not going to like it no matter WHAT because I have my own hair. He thinks wigs are lazy or only for people with NO hair that can't grow hair. I don't know what to do about this ladies! I'm pretty traditional in the sense of marriage, and I don't want this to be an issue, but I'm TIRED of the buns, and I want the sense of wearing my hair down even if it's not mine! Any married ladies out there having the same problem? Maybe I'll show him the results thread, but I don't think it will help.


 
The style is beautiful!



chelleypie810 said:


> are there any wig makers on LHCF????


 
JJ could probably hook you up...being that she's an addict and all. 



Ijanei said:


> _What in the world did I walk into....^^^^ pushing wigs? _


 
Girl, get used to it.  As long as JJ and Nikki are involved, there will always be a wig revolution in this thread.

I'm LOVING your siggy.  Every now and then Aaliyah pops into my mind and I wonder what she would be doing if she were still alive.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> In 2 weeks, I'm going to a District Convention in Queens. I'll get a phony pony and post a pic of it. My baby bun is nothing to write home about. I want to see how far I can stretch my relaxer. Maybe I can attempt Sylver2's year long stretch. I am going to try to do that anyway. When I finally get my wigs, I posts some pics of those for you, too.


 


naturalagain2 said:


> Nah I've had mines already the beginning of July. You know that special language starts to ensue and my ears perk up.


 
My district was the 23rd thru the 25th   It's that pure language. 

My 2-day is coming up in September and I can't wait!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I wore my cornrows for a week and missed my hair so I unbraided it and have been wearing a braidout for probably 4 days.   I will get cornrows again in 2 days.  I miss my hair all the time.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Well I wore my cornrows for a week and missed my hair so I unbraided it and have been wearing a braidout for probably 4 days.  I will get cornrows again in 2 days. I miss my hair all the time.


 
Your braid out looks soooo cute!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Your braid out looks soooo cute!


 
Thanks Ms. Coco.


----------



## kbhatcher1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> My district was the 23rd thru the 25th  It's that pure language.
> 
> My 2-day is coming up in September and I can't wait!


 

Hey!!!! I just got back from mines (3 day district) in Philly!!!!! BTW I have been in yarn braids since August 2nd!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> My district was the 23rd thru the 25th  It's that pure language.
> 
> My 2-day is coming up in September and I can't wait!


 

I knew that is what you guys were talking about


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

Official two week I can wait for the one week count down Whew!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Official two week I can wait for the one week count down Whew!


 
YAYYYYYY!!!!!!  Only two more to go!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> YAYYYYYY!!!!!! Only two more to go!


 

 TWo LOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong Weeks

Good Morning there, off to the eye doctor today 

I only have the two older boys Whew! HEW!!!!!
So it should be smooth sailing! rightttttttttttt  LOL 

Anywho Just popped on my Delia and I am going to swap out Delia this weekend for Elise  only one day!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I knew that is what you guys were talking about



 I knew you would!


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2010)

hey Ladies I feel slow/nosy hummm.... both.  What "district" are ya'll talkin' bout???


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm all late!! I should be in this challenge, I'm hiding my hair, wearing really nice LFs!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Well I wore my cornrows for a week and missed my hair so I unbraided it and have been wearing a braidout for probably 4 days.  I will get cornrows again in 2 days. I miss my hair all the time.


 
Girl I know how you feel. I'm having hair withdrawals right now, but I'm hanging in there now that I can actually see my hair. i'm gonna be rockin these bad boys for 9+ more weeks.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 10, 2010)

just purchased janet easy ida human hair half wig, outre kenya halfie, outre shanti halfie..
I also have two halfies that I haven't worn, and I'm wearing hz7052 now


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

GINA and MINA Have ARRIVED! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> & I LOVE THEM BOTH OMG! I will definitely Reorder these two they are so beautiful, THe Gina is a few inches longer than my own hair but I guarentee it will not fuzz up in the humidity like my own OMG I am so IN LOVE, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sorry I got excited 

Mina Is the perfect shoulder/APL length Bob, Perfect Perfect I love this Lacefront


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> GINA and MINA Have ARRIVED! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> & I LOVE THEM BOTH OMG! I will definitely Reorder these two they are so beautiful, THe Gina is a few inches longer than my own hair but I guarentee it will not fuzz up in the humidity like my own OMG I am so IN LOVE, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sorry I got excited
> 
> Mina Is the perfect shoulder/APL length Bob, Perfect Perfect I love this Lacefront


 
I told you that you'd love Gina! Isn't she great!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I told you that you'd love Gina! Isn't she great!!!


 

I love them BOTH! OMG I really do, Gina and Mina are just excellent. Excellent!  

I have 2 more weeks of Delia; I have too many choices to rock now! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Just make sure you give them equal time so they don't feel left out lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Just make sure you give them equal time so they don't feel left out lol


 
See Delia is getting all the attention right now, everyone keeps complimenting this short bob, They love it, I like it alot but I am like even my eye doctor is like I love your hair.  So I am happy about that but after these next two weeks it is time to switch I am so confused at who will come out of the garbage bag I store them IN LOL  

I love Elise, She is ubber sexy, I like Blair she looks like a grown out version of Delia, DANDI is cute but I will have to move her out of my face a bit.  too many decisions to many. Thank goodness I have 2 weeks.

Hubby says he doesn't even remember what my real hair looks like anymore LOL says he is use to the Short cut my Delia  he says he likes.

So I asked do you want me to cut it like this he looks at me like if you dare think of it, no one will find your body!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> My district was the 23rd thru the 25th  It's that pure language.
> 
> My 2-day is coming up in September and I can't wait!


 

Wow welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> See Delia is getting all the attention right now, everyone keeps complimenting this short bob, They love it, I like it alot but I am like even my eye doctor is like I love your hair.  So I am happy about that but after these next two weeks it is time to switch I am so confused at who will come out of the garbage bag I store them IN LOL
> 
> I love Elise, She is ubber sexy, I like Blair she looks like a grown out version of Delia, DANDI is cute but I will have to move her out of my face a bit.  too many decisions to many. Thank goodness I have 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
 I bet he gave you that look so fast it made your head spin lol


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 10, 2010)

kbhatcher1 said:


> Hey!!!! I just got back from mines (3 day district) in Philly!!!!! BTW I have been in yarn braids since August 2nd!!!!


 
Wow!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^I'm totally green to this "district" thing


----------



## Ms.London (Aug 10, 2010)

Running out of things to think about and do to combat hand in hair syndrome (mind you my hair is in braids with extensions) but that surely don't stop me from loosing one out and putting it back in.....therapy needed!......i want retention but i also want to play in my hair


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

Where yall at? Yes Yall LOL?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm here...feeling on this braid that's super loose already erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

You know you happy,  Mine arent though they are still tight, means no growth


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You know you happy,  Mine arent though they are still tight, means no growth


 
If all my braids weren't secured together in the back of my head I'd be taking this one down so fast right now lol. But I can't darnit.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 10, 2010)

What I'm rocking for the next 2 wks..hopefully 3..


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^^^^ OOOOOooooh me likey!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> What I'm rocking for the next 2 wks..hopefully 3..


 
Excuse me Ms. Chelley! Nice


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 10, 2010)

Its been only four days and I want to take down this weave mainly b/c I hate net weaves but they look so much better.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so proud of my little powder puff. And no I didn't take a braid out either to satisfy my HIH syndrom. This is the little bit that was left out for my sew in


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning!

I haven't had a chance to go back and read all of the posts from yesterday yet.  I just wanted to report that I am wearing my pinching wig today.  I know I can't snatch it off, because I braided my hair down...so I'm basically trapped. 

But enough about me, how are you?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> What I'm rocking for the next 2 wks..hopefully 3..



veeery pretty!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still wearing the wig in my avatar picture. I'm itching for a change...will be getting a sew-in real soon by Reniece.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

winona said:


> hey Ladies I feel slow/nosy hummm.... both. What "district" are ya'll talkin' bout???


 
You're not slow or nosey.  It was in reference to a religious convention.  Totally off topic. Sorry for the confusion. We just got a llittle excited.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm all late!! I should be in this challenge, I'm hiding my hair, wearing really nice LFs!


 
Welcome ma'am!  Did you add your name to the first post and post your pic in the starting pix thread?

Oh I almost forgot, did you ever go for the consultation with the trichologist?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm getting tired of this wig.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> What I'm rocking for the next 2 wks..hopefully 3..


 

Very Pretty!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't take this sew in no longer its been 2 weeks and one day. This hair is itching my neck too bad and my scalp seems to be so itchy. I'm getting my own hair cornrolled today.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so proud of my little powder puff. And no I didn't take a braid out either to satisfy my HIH syndrom. This is the little bit that was left out for my sew in


 
 I was about to Say Wha Nah, so your going to braid that up so and talk to Gina for a minute. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to go back and read all of the posts from yesterday yet.* I just wanted to report that I am wearing my pinching wig* today. I know I can't snatch it off, because I braided my hair down...so I'm basically trapped.
> 
> But enough about me, how are you?


 





naturalagain2 said:


> I can't take this sew in no longer its been 2 weeks and one day. This hair is itching my neck too bad and my scalp seems to be so itchy. I'm getting my own hair cornrolled today.


 
that is ongoing here; we all itching and dying to take out the braids. Get your self armed with some braid spray, and spray spray spray


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^
I'm gonna buy/or make some today!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I was about to Say Wha Nah, so your going to braid that up so and talk to Gina for a minute.


 
Yeah I'm rockin with Gina today


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 11, 2010)

Still wearing Yasmine. I like her alot, I'm not sure who said it but she does look a little better as she gets "worn".


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 11, 2010)

^^I loved yasmine..


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^which one are you wearing in your pic chelley?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

I just have to say again GINA is my dream length all over, even though it is only MBL I love it. I still will reach for WL. I am second guessing that though, Gina is perfect. 

MIna is the Perfect SL/APL bob it is the perfect hair for me


----------



## KinkyGenius (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm wearing a curly phony pony today. 

I'll be ordering some other ponies and a few half wigs this Friday. I was thinking of going to this site:

http://www.especiallyyours.com/Raquel-Half-Wig.html

What sites are you girls using to order ponies and wigs? And are you braiding your hair under the wigs at all?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love them BOTH! OMG I really do, Gina and Mina are just excellent. Excellent!
> 
> I have 2 more weeks of Delia; I have too many choices to rock now! LOL


Make sure you post pics!!!



NikkiQ said:


> I'm here...feeling on this braid that's super loose already erplexed


I wore two-strand flat twists for the first week and since I'm not that great at it, they were getting pretty loose, so I was like FORGET IT. I put my hair in 4 big ol braids, looking like a toddler and shoved them jokers under my cap. Problem solved...  And I feel like they're easier to moisturize than the flat twists anyway.



chelleypie810 said:


> What I'm rocking for the next 2 wks..hopefully 3..



Gorgeous! Is that a Sensationnel halfie? Those are so cute. I wear at least 2 every summer now.



ShyIntellect said:


> I'm wearing a curly phony pony today. http://www.especiallyyours.com/Raquel-Half-Wig.html
> What sites are you girls using to order ponies and wigs? And are you braiding your hair under the wigs at all?



I'll be wearing phony ponies/puffs/buns starting in January... do I smell a challenge?
I order from Hairsisters.com all the way. A lot of people seem to hate or love them. I've been ordering for the past year and have never had a problem, and they seem to have the best prices, and you're automatically enrolled in a discount program when you sign up so... yeah.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just have to say again GINA is my dream length all over, even though it is only MBL I love it. I still will reach for WL. I am second guessing that though, Gina is perfect.
> 
> MIna is the Perfect SL/APL bob it is the perfect hair for me


 

She's MBL on you?? She's BSL on me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I wore two-strand flat twists for the first week and since I'm not that great at it, they were getting pretty loose, so I was like FORGET IT. I put my hair in 4 big ol braids, looking like a toddler and shoved them jokers under my cap. Problem solved... And I feel like they're easier to moisturize than the flat twists anyway.


 
That may be my next move. Try to do some twists or something since I can't braid myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> She's MBL on you?? She's BSL on me.


 
 This piece is long but I can see how it can be shorter on you. Your taller than me. for me it is at the bottom of my bra 1/2 past so that is MBL on me  

She is a beauty though, I love it, I can't wait to rock her. But she did tangle just trying her on so I have to be on the look out for that


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> This piece is long but I can see how it can be shorter on you. Your taller than me. for me it is at the bottom of my bra 1/2 past so that is MBL on me
> 
> She is a beauty though, I love it, I can't wait to rock her. But she did tangle just trying her on so I have to be on the look out for that


 
This length natural is my goal length and stretch to MBL or maybe even WL. I think my shrinkage might be pretty decent after seeing how my curls are coming in.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone wearing a weave for this challenge?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Anyone wearing a weave for this challenge?


 
I will again starting next month. I had to take the install I had out b/c the curly hair was tangling WAY too much for my liking. Going back to straight, but I'm digging my wigs. Its up in the air- weave vs. wigs


----------



## Janet' (Aug 11, 2010)

PS'ing this week...Excuse the big, greasy forehead, lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^how did you learn to do your braids??? I need to REALLY learn this very helpful skill lol. Best thing to know how to do while transitioning


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I will again starting next month. I had to take the install I had out b/c the curly hair was tangling WAY too much for my liking. Going back to straight, but I'm digging my wigs. Its up in the air- weave vs. wigs



I actually have a straight yaki perm weave that I want to change into a curly weave with no leave out b/c I think it would be easier.  
I decided to weave up for this challenge b/c I was tired of seeing my hair and I want to be suprise by my length obtained from weaving.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> PS'ing this week...Excuse the big, greasy forehead, lol!



It's "dewy" not greasy! I like that style on you! (btw)
​


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> My district was the 23rd thru the 25th   It's that pure language.
> 
> My 2-day is coming up in September and I can't wait!



My 2 day is in Sept. too!  I'm trying to learn how to do my own hair because there are no black salons in my area.  I'm mad because my wigs are not here yet!  I am trying to avoid the heat abuse as far as my hair goes. Those 'rows are gorgeous, Janet!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My 2 day is in Sept. too! I'm trying to learn how to do my own hair because there are no black salons in my area. I'm mad because my wigs are not here yet! I am trying to avoid the heat abuse as far as my hair goes. Those 'rows are gorgeous, Janet!


 
Your in LI I use to live in Laurelton Queens and you can go out there and get the Dominicans or Black salons you just have to travel out of your relm a little you know.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> PS'ing this week...Excuse the big, greasy forehead, lol!


 
You do such a neat job with your cornrows!  They look wayyyyy better than mine.  Are you wearing them out or hiding them with a wig or cap?



DDTexlaxed said:


> My 2 day is in Sept. too! I'm trying to learn how to do my own hair because there are no black salons in my area. I'm mad because my wigs are not here yet! I am trying to avoid the heat abuse as far as my hair goes. Those 'rows are gorgeous, Janet!


 
JJ's right, do a search for the nearest dominican salon.  You may have to travel out a ways, but it could be worth the trip.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still hiding and loving it --- it's so easy and simple...bun, bun and more buns.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I'm still hiding and loving it --- it's so easy and simple...bun, bun and more buns.


 

Do you have any pix of your buns?  I need some new ideas.   I did buy a set of those Goody Spin pins, but I haven't used them yet.  I think I need to buy some cute little ornaments to make my buns look more creative.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was trying to multiquote but i'm slow but I'm wearing sensationnel hz 7052.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You do such a neat job with your cornrows! They look wayyyyy better than mine.  Are you wearing them out or hiding them with a wig or cap?
> 
> 
> 
> JJ's right, do a search for the nearest dominican salon. You may have to travel out a ways, but it could be worth the trip.


 
For real around 220 - 230 Merrick Blvd. In Laurelton queens is quite a few Beauty Salons Black, and Dominican and I use to frequent the Dominicans with WL hair they were pricey though with hair that long I had to pay $50 for what everyone else was paying $20 for but they are worth it for sure.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Do you have any pix of your buns? I need some new ideas. *I did buy a set of those Goody Spin pins*, but I haven't used them yet. I think I need to buy some cute little ornaments to make my buns look more creative.


 
I was in Walgreens 10 minutes ago picked them up and put them back they only had BLonde do they carry black in the Spin Pins?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I was in Walgreens 10 minutes ago picked them up and put them back they only had BLonde do they carry black in the Spin Pins?


 

I don't think so, or at least I couldn't find any.  It seems that they only have blond and brunette.  So I bought the brunette.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I don't think so, or at least I couldn't find any. It seems that they only have blond and brunette. So I bought the brunette.


 

Bimbo told me they only had BLonde, 

HUH, I figured they would have to have something for darker hair. I am a brunette so that is fine, LOL!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes ma'am, they sure do.  I dug through each and every one of them and found my brunette.  I figured they would be covered by so much hair that no one would even see them.



JJamiah said:


> Bimbo told me they only had BLonde,
> 
> HUH, I figured they would have to have something for darker hair. I am a brunette so that is fine, LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm starting to get ideas for othere PS that I might try after the next install. It all depends on the amount of NG I have at 6 months post, but I'd like to do a cute bun and braid outs


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm starting to get ideas for othere PS that I might try after the next install. It all depends on the amount of NG I have at 6 months post, but I'd like to do a cute bun and braid outs


 
I'd love to see some of the buns the ladies in here are doing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I was trying to multiquote but i'm slow but I'm wearing sensationnel hz 7052.


 
Chelley, it took me a good minute to figure it out too.  You hit the multiquote button next to each person you want to quote and then hit the post reply button.  Everyone should appear within your message.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I'd love to see some of the buns the ladies in here are doing.


 
you and me both! Nothing better than a  bun


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> you and me both! Nothing better than a  bun


 


JJamiah said:


> I'd love to see some of the buns the ladies in here are doing.


 


NikkiQ said:


> I'm starting to get ideas for othere PS that I might try after the next install. It all depends on the amount of NG I have at 6 months post, but I'd like to do a cute bun and braid outs


 
Posted these in other threads so my apologies if you see this multiple times - 

Braid Out






Damp Bun


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Do you have any pix of your buns? I need some new ideas. I did buy a set of those Goody Spin pins, but I haven't used them yet. I think I need to buy some cute little ornaments to make my buns look more creative.


Posted a bun pic in thread a few mins ago before seeing your msg...here's how I do my buns -- 

Buns are my signature look these days. I'm not that creative with different types of buns although I square dance with bun placement and change up where I part my hair. I put hair in pony with a knee-hi that's saturated in moisturizer (Scurl) or conditioner (HE LTR split end protector) --just whichever I feel like using -- and fan hair around in a circle and place satin scrunchie on to secure. Knee-hi's are really gentle and don't tug, snag or pull at hair and I like that I can saturate them to keep my hair moisturized where the pony is at. I have flowers that I pin in my hair sometimes (bought from ebay) but I mostly use the satin scrunchies. I use to think I needed hair candy but now that I know how to make my bun look juicy (big), I think it looks good without ornaments....To give the fuller appearance, don't fan bun tightly...fan it loosely, secure with a scrunchie....my scrunchie is stretched out (loose) purposely so as to not shrink down my bun when I place it on. If the scrunchie is too tight, it'll only shrink up your bun size and make it look anorexic(sp). Does that help?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 11, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Anyone wearing a weave for this challenge?



hopefully i can get in for an appointment next month, then i will be wearing a weave for the rest of the challenge.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftpvK9OA1wI&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg

My computer is acting up but here are two tutorials HUH! I hate the new YOutube my one video takes 5 mintues for a 1 minute video


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^I can't do either of those. hair is too short lol


----------



## Avaya (Aug 11, 2010)

Most people liked my new style.  They were all glad I didn't wear my tam .  I can't take a decent picture to post but basically what I did was:

Stretch my hair via banding
Braided the back of my hair (I'd say from the ears back) in individual box braids.
Braided the front of my hair in box braids with extensions.
Covered the back of my hair with a durag and a snood.

I think it looks cute.  I'm looking forward to the weather changing.  I want to wear wigs from November - March.  We'll see though.  The last time I wore a wig, that thing gave me a headache...


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Everything Turned out Great I wore my Delia out, one of the names I sent you.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



I have the Kolos and the Blair. Love them!!! I have to submit pics


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Aug 12, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> That wig looks great on you!



Thanks Sapphire.  This is my long go to wig.  Have to post pics of my new ones.  I like bangs.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Aug 12, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'm wearing a curly phony pony today.
> 
> I'll be ordering some other ponies and a few half wigs this Friday. I was thinking of going to this site:
> 
> ...



I can't figure out how to get my natural hair to blend in with the phony ponies.  Anyone with suggestions please advise!

A new black owned wig site, http://www.blackhairwigs.net/catalog/Short_Wigs-13-1.html  and they are having a sale on all synthetic and human hair short wigs


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Posted a bun pic in thread a few mins ago before seeing your msg...here's how I do my buns --
> 
> Buns are my signature look these days. I'm not that creative with different types of buns although I square dance with bun placement and change up where I part my hair. *I put hair in pony with a knee-hi that's saturated in moisturizer (Scurl) or conditioner (HE LTR split end protector*) --just whichever I feel like using -- and fan hair around in a circle and place satin scrunchie on to secure. Knee-hi's are really gentle and don't tug, snag or pull at hair and I like that I can saturate them to keep my hair moisturized where the pony is at. I have flowers that I pin in my hair sometimes (bought from ebay) but I mostly use the satin scrunchies. I use to think I needed hair candy but now that I know how to make my bun look juicy (big), I think it looks good without ornaments....To give the fuller appearance, don't fan bun tightly...fan it loosely, secure with a scrunchie....my scrunchie is stretched out (loose) purposely so as to not shrink down my bun when I place it on. If the scrunchie is too tight, it'll only shrink up your bun size and make it look anorexic(sp). Does that help?


 
I'm going to give these a shot.  I especially like the idea of saturating the knee hi in a moisturizer.  I generally don't use a scrunchie or hair band to secure my hair...but I'm definitely going to try this! I'm also going to go on Ebay to see what kind of hair pin/ornaments they have.

I've been contemplating buying more Good Hair Day pins.  They have some really cool looking ones.  Right now I'm using these and I LOVE them:






I would love to try these:












What I really like about Good Hair Days pins is that they are so gentle and hair "friendly".  They don't pull any hair out at all, and they're pretty secure.

I buy the smaller pins at Sally beauty supply, but they don't offer the other styles.  I guess you have to order them from the website:

www.goodhairdays.com


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftpvK9OA1wI&NR=1&feature=fvwp
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg
> 
> My computer is acting up but here are two tutorials HUH! I hate the new YOutube my one video takes 5 mintues for a 1 minute video


 
I love these!  Especially the second one.  But I would have to straighten my hair out to try these because my hair is too curly and thick. 

You best believe I will be trying that second one though!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2010)

Avaya said:


> I think it looks cute. I'm looking forward to the weather changing. *I want to wear wigs from November - March. We'll see though. The last time I wore a wig, that thing gave me a headache...*


 
I feel your pain.  I wore this wig again today, and I swear it has a beef against me.  It's either pinching me in the front...or in the back.  I'm trying to make it work though.

Everyone here loved it...except for the lady that services our bathrooms.  She said she was going to if I didn't take that mess off and wear my own head full of hair.

JJ, I can't find a good angle that I like.  That's why I haven't posted the pic yet.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm going to give these a shot. I especially like the idea of saturating the knee hi in a moisturizer. I generally don't use a scrunchie or hair band to secure my hair...but I'm definitely going to try this! I'm also going to go on Ebay to see what kind of hair pin/ornaments they have.
> 
> I've been contemplating buying more Good Hair Day pins. They have some really cool looking ones.
> What I really like about Good Hair Days pins is that they are so gentle and hair "friendly". They don't pull any hair out at all, and they're pretty secure.


 I like my good days hair pins (Sally's) and my spin pins (Walmart) but my best hair items right now are my knee-hi and satin scrunchie. I find that good days hair pins dig into my scalp after a long day (especially if I don't place them in there right). The spin pins gets no complaints but I find that I can't make my bun big and juicy when using these...I have to twist my bun tight so that the pins holds all the varying lengths of hair tucked in. I don't have these troubles with my scrunchie. When I'm not rocking the knee-hi/scrunchie combo, I'll pony with the knee-hi and fan hair around like the pic I posted except I secure with good days hair pins and then clip a flower to the hair.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I love these! Especially the second one. But I would have to straighten my hair out to try these because my hair is too curly and thick.
> 
> You best believe I will be trying that second one though!


 I'm rocking the Southern Tease today with securing with this clip purchased from Sally's --http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-clips/SBS-292422,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair15. LOVE THEM! They slide right into the hair and doesn't snag my hair while inserting/removing clip. I'm at work and can't post any pics, sorry to tease you - no pun intended.  I'll try to post some later. The package comes with 2 larger sized and 2 smaller sized clips of pink/black color. I hate that these are the only colors available in-store. I want more of these clips in varying colors. These clips are so comfy and don't give me a headache or dig into my scalp. I will likely post a thread about these when I snap a pic of my hair. Don't want to be thread bashed for not posting a pic showing how I utilize them.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

AlwaysSearching said:


> I have the Kolos and the Blair. Love them!!! I have to submit pics


 

How is the Kolos I was looking at that one too? Shame when you just say the name and I know just what your talking about no googling because i was looking at that one. It's a little longer than Delia and I was torn, I went with Delia now I need to see you with Kolos, I might just budge and get that one to when my funds allow.

BLAIR, I so want to see you with this one, what color did you get? I got a 1b/30 

We gals have some great taste


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I'm rocking the Southern Tease today with securing with this clip purchased from Sally's --*http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-clips/SBS-292422,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair15. LOVE THEM! They slide right into the hair and doesn't snag my hair while inserting/removing clip.* I'm at work and can't post any pics, sorry to tease you - no pun intended.  I'll try to post some later. The package comes with 2 larger sized and 2 smaller sized clips of pink/black color. I hate that these are the only colors available in-store. I want more of these clips in varying colors. These clips are so comfy and don't give me a headache or dig into my scalp. I will likely post a thread about these when I snap a pic of my hair. Don't want to be thread bashed for not posting a pic showing how I utilize them.


 
You know I had to go and cut and paste the link right...  I simply couldn't wait until I got home.  I'm a PJ before I'm anything else.  Now I'm going to have to go and buy these clips!  I have a Sally's membership card, and I frequent Wally World on a regular basis.  That should tell you just how troubled I am.

I'm sooooo itching to try that southern tease bun...seriously.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I order from HairSisters.com, Blackhairspray.com, Claireshair.com (which is hair sisters) RockeyTrading.com (I hope I spelled it right) and Haircloset.com
> 
> SOme have better deals than others on certain wigs
> 
> If you can find someone to braid or braid yourself, that is an awesome protective style.


 

^^^^ some links of where to buy in the quote above


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I feel your pain. I wore this wig again today, and I swear it has a beef against me. It's either pinching me in the front...or in the back. I'm trying to make it work though.
> 
> Everyone here loved it...except for the lady that services our bathrooms. She said she was going to if I didn't take that mess off and wear my own head full of hair.
> 
> JJ, I can't find a good angle that I like. That's why I haven't posted the pic yet.


 
People don't understand.

My cousin comes over yesterday (my hubby asked the same question) I put my gina on to show  "why do you need that when your hair is like 1-2 inches shorter you could rock your own hair" 

MY response, my hair is frizzy, if I wore my hair like this it would puff up as soon as humidity hit it, second, I could smack my lace front on and bam my hair is done, third or fourth I am in the HYH challenge so I have to keep it up 

ALL and all it was just to show her but my hair is great in certain weather otherwise it is a puff ball


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Eventually I will try the southern tease bun  I want more cute accessories  Plus I need to gather up all mine LOL

I have the braided tony tail and the straight, I HATE the straight tony tail I so love the braided any one else have these?

Love wearing these with my half wigs


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Lord why did I make the mistake at looking at Hairsisters last night and checked out their sale section??? I think I saw about 20 wigs and 10 half wigs that I want for my birthday


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lord why did I make the mistake at looking at Hairsisters last night and checked out their sale section??? I think I saw about 20 wigs and 10 half wigs that I want for my birthday


 
I stopped looking at half wigs maybe I need to look again so I can order me some for your birthday too  when is that again


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I stopped looking at half wigs maybe I need to look again so I can order me some for your birthday too  when is that again


 
LOL! Using my birthday as an excuse to buy another one huh? 

*psst...its September 24th **


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> LOL! Using my birthday as an excuse to buy another one huh?
> 
> *psst...its September 24th **


 
You know it! LOL

Just one or two though 

Maybe double up on my Mina and Gina so that I can wear these with a clear mind


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 12, 2010)

I love this bun, it has been my go to style for th epast few months. Throw a hairzing in to jazz it up and I'm good to go!



JJamiah said:


> Eventually *I will try the southern tease bun*  I want more cute accessories  Plus I need to gather up all mine LOL
> 
> I have the braided tony tail and the straight, I HATE the straight tony tail I so love the braided any one else have these?
> 
> Love wearing these with my half wigs


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^I saw Gina was $26.99. Might have to get her again AND I saw some LFs in the BOGO section that I would LOVE!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I love this bun, it has been my go to style for th epast few months. Throw a* hairzing* in to jazz it up and I'm good to go!


 

OOOH I have quite a few of those!


SEPTEMBER WIG has BEEN PICKED::::::::: 

And the nominees are 

Elise - She wears well and she is a lovely angled Bob (Shoulder)
Blair - She is a suttle change from Delia but oohhh so sexy (shoulder)
Dandi - Dandi is some work but she is cute (neck)
Mina - APL (not Shoulder length) bob sexy looks like a fresh doobie.


AND THE WINNER IS Hands the photo to you ladies!


MINA she is now cut her lace is gone and she is FIERCE, She will be my GO to wig in September and I can't FRIGGIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OOOH I have quite a few of those!
> 
> 
> SEPTEMBER WIG has BEEN PICKED:::::::::
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now I'm going to have to go and buy these clips! I have a Sally's membership card, and I frequent Wally World on a regular basis. That should tell you just how troubled I am.


 Lol, these clips trump any clips ever purchased!! Seriously. Wally doesn't carry them though, unfortunately.



JJamiah said:


> People don't understand. ALL and all it was just to show her but my hair is great in certain weather otherwise it is a puff ball


 Nope! My mom & mother n law almost whipped out their belt and whooped me when I said I wanted a sew in --they were like, all that pretty hair, blah blah. My dh doesn't care what style I rock just as long as I don't come home bald.



JJamiah said:


> Love wearing these with my half wigs


 I only have full caps and they look way too wiggy. Maybe I should give 1/2s a try.



NikkiQ said:


> Lord why did I make the mistake at looking at Hairsisters last night and checked out their sale section??? I think I saw about 20 wigs and 10 half wigs that I want for my birthday


 Go for it! Happy early bday.



arm445 said:


> I love this bun, it has been my go to style for th epast few months. Throw a hairzing in to jazz it up and I'm good to go!


 Harizings dig into my head/scalp too much. What am I doing wrong?? Am I stretching the hairzing too far apart, thus causing excess tension?? Should I bring the clip on the left and clip on the right closer together?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Lol, these clips trump any clips ever purchased!! Seriously. Wally doesn't carry them though, unfortunately.
> 
> Nope! My mom & mother n law almost whipped out their belt and whooped me when I said I wanted a sew in --they were like, all that pretty hair, blah blah. My dh doesn't care what style I rock just as long as I don't come home bald.
> 
> ...




*I think so, when they are to far apart they don't lay right, so make sure they are balanced and not tooooooo far gone *


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Harizings dig into my head/scalp too much. What am I doing wrong?? Am I stretching the hairzing too far apart, thus causing excess tension?? Should I bring the clip on the left and clip on the right closer together?


 
I find when I stretch it too far apart it begins to dig into my scalp so maybe that could be the reason. So as you stated maybe you could bring them closer together and see how that works. Also, my hair is only SL and I have the Larger ones so it may depend on the size you have. HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Lol, these clips trump any clips ever purchased!! Seriously. Wally doesn't carry them though, unfortunately.
> 
> Nope! My mom & mother n law almost whipped out their belt and whooped me when I said I wanted a sew in --they were like, all that pretty hair, blah blah. My dh doesn't care what style I rock just as long as I don't come home bald.
> 
> ...


 
Oooooh you're a bad influence too. I already picked out a few. Which do yall like?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh you're a bad influence too. I already picked out a few. Which do yall like?


 All of 'em...okay okay okay...let me not influence you any more than I have already. Megan is sexy and would be my pick! Work giryal (girl).


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^I had a feeling you'd say all of them


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh you're a bad influence too. I already picked out a few. Which do yall like?



If you only had to pick one, I'd go with the second one. That's my fav!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^I just might buy 3 or 4 of them lol. I'll talk to the SO and see how he'll feel about a display of wigs in the guest bedroom


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oooooh you're a bad influence too. I already picked out a few. Which do yall like?


 
ALL OF THEM  GET EM! Get Em ALL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^Queen of Bad Influences has spoken


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 12, 2010)

2nd and 4th!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> 2nd and 4th!


 
That's b/c they look like yours


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 12, 2010)

lmaoooooo!!!!!^^^^


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Queen of Bad Influences has spoken


 

 I think your name was named first in bad influences. I am innocent


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm sooooo itching to try that southern tease bun...seriously.


As promised -- Here's my southern tease with croc clips I posted about earlier today. I first put black satin scrunchie on length of hair in and then fold hair up in the bun and clip. If you look close, you can see satin scrunchie but it's all good b/c folks should not be all up in my head like that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^now THAT is a nice bun!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 12, 2010)

divachyk said:


> As promised -- Here's my southern tease with croc clips I posted about earlier today. I first put black satin scrunchie on length of hair in and then fold hair up in the bun and clip. If you look close, you can see satin scrunchie but it's all good b/c folks should not be all up in my head like that.




The scrunchie is actually a really good idea for the bun!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> For real around 220 - 230 Merrick Blvd. In Laurelton queens is quite a few Beauty Salons Black, and Dominican and I use to frequent the Dominicans with WL hair they were pricey though with hair that long I had to pay $50 for what everyone else was paying $20 for but they are worth it for sure.



I live in Long Island, not Queens. I will be looking for a Dom. salon though.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> The scrunchie is actually a really good idea for the bun!!


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^now THAT is a nice bun!


 Thx ladies! My hair is not all one length so the scrunchie works twofold -- holds the random lengths together so that when I fold the hair up to make bun, stray hairs are not just falling out from the sides, plus it makes the bun look a little less anorexic.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 12, 2010)

I pray that I get to the length to be able to wear a cute bun soon


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I live in Long Island, not Queens. I will be looking for a Dom. salon though.


 
I am from NY I know where Long Island is, you said you didn't have any out where you were, That is why I said queens Laurelton is right by queens we used to go to Green Acres Mall and another Mall in Long Island quite often.

On another Note I travel to Pennsylvania to get my hair done and I live in NJ. A worthy Stylist is worth the travel.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 12, 2010)

So I just failed my first and only challenge.  I went ahead and BC tonight.  So I'm down to a twa.  I LOVE IT!!!  I will take pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Kerry Ann I think she said you could still use a TWA as a protective style because it is not showing your actual length. 

Even though for me it has to be bunned, braided, or hidden.


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 12, 2010)

yep! twa works i've been doing shrunken fro's, half wigs, flat twists, and twist outs for ps.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Kerry Ann I think she said you could still use a TWA as a protective style because it is not showing your actual length.
> 
> Even though for me it has to be bunned, braided, or hidden.


 
Hmmm, I will have to read the fine print of the challenge.  I might still go out and get one of those lace fronts though.  Maybe I can still pass.


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 12, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> yep! twa works i've been doing shrunken fro's, half wigs, flat twists, and twist outs for ps.


 
Cool beans!!!  I'm still in the game.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just did my first try of crochet braids I loved how quick and easy it was!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Kenny-Ann said:


> Cool beans!!! I'm still in the game.


 
In #119 MsCoco states this is exceptable so  See! Ha! TOld ya so


----------



## Kenny-Ann (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> In #119 MsCoco states this is exceptable so  See! Ha! TOld ya so


 
I will never doubt again.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Kenny-Ann said:


> I will never doubt again.


 
 I am glad your still in with us, Don't want anyone quitting on us already.

 on your BC


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I have been coerced by JJamiah to join this lovely challenge.  OK well not reeeeeally forced  Anyway, like I said in another challenge, I have begun wearing half wigs with my hair cornrowed underneath because I am having a bad case of hand in your hair and constant length checking disease. So hiding my hair from myself is the cure and so far healing is taking place!!! I am about to post my starting pic in the other thread and will be seeing you lovely ladies around...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> As promised -- Here's my southern tease with croc clips I posted about earlier today. I first put black satin scrunchie on length of hair in and then fold hair up in the bun and clip. If you look close, you can see satin scrunchie but it's all good b/c folks should not be all up in my head like that.


 
  I will be paying Sally a visit this weekend!!!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2010)

I've become obsessed with bunning and hiding my hair. Everytime I attempt to wear it down, I end up pinning it up some kind of way before the day is over because I think, oh now, is the heat (live in FL) and elements of the air causing damage to my hair! erplexed I know, I need a life.  How does wearing braidouts and bantu knots, etc protect the hair when, for me, my hair rubs against my shirt/blouse and my ends are always exposed. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kenny-Ann said:


> So I just failed my first and only challenge. I went ahead and BC tonight. So I'm down to a twa. I LOVE IT!!! I will take pics tomorrow and post them.


 
You're very much still in the game ma'am...we're not letting you off that easily.



nadaa16 said:


> I just did my first try of crochet braids I loved how quick and easy it was!!


 



bryantgurls said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been coerced by JJamiah to join this lovely challenge.  OK well not reeeeeally forced  Anyway, like I said in another challenge, I have begun wearing half wigs with my hair cornrowed underneath because I am having a bad case of hand in your hair and constant length checking disease. So hiding my hair from myself is the cure and so far healing is taking place!!! I am about to post my starting pic in the other thread and will be seeing you lovely ladies around...


 
Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I've become obsessed with bunning and hiding my hair. *Everytime I attempt to wear it down, I end up pinning it up some kind of way before the day is over* because I think, oh now, is the heat (live in FL) and elements of the air causing damage to my hair! erplexed I know, I need a life.  How does wearing braidouts and bantu knots, etc protect the hair when, for me, my hair rubs against my shirt/blouse and my ends are always exposed. Anyone have thoughts on this?


 
I'm the same exact way!  I can't seem to keep my hands out of my head when my hair is straight.  And then, I become obsessed about my hair snagging on my clothes.   I need a life too. 

You know after seeing your bun last night I woke up and took my cornrows down and made an attempt.  I'll post it in a minute.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to wash Yasmine when I get off work today and let her rest until Monday. So, I'll be wearing a bun this weekend


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

1 week and 4 days to go ----> I too need a life  

HUH, nothing much to report I just can't wait until shampoo day, I might go get a doobie & deep condition at the Dominican shop and put it up under my knotted headwrap  Just feels so soft after a nice roller set


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, here is my attempt at the Southern Tease Bun done on a braidout.  It's messy, but I like it:






I changed shirts because the green one had absolutely nothing to do with my hair clip:


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, here is my attempt at the Southern Tease Bun done on a braidout.  It's messy, but I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's cute and doesn't look messy!! nice!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2010)

Which do you ladies like better for a job interview, my juicy bun or southern tease?

My interview is Monday at 1pm...I might be MIA over the weekend b/c I will be studying and preparing. It's a job promo if I get it. For those that pray, pray for a sistah, for those that don't -- didn't mean to offend.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, here is my attempt at the Southern Tease Bun done on a braidout. It's messy, but I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That doesn't look the the wig I saw 
On another Note Mscoco you changed shirts at work you bring extra clothing, I guess I would bring extra LF to work so I could change


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, here is my attempt at the Southern Tease Bun done on a braidout. It's messy, but I like it:
> 
> I changed shirts because the green one had absolutely nothing to do with my hair clip:


 I love the results! You're hair is nice and thick! I'm jealous. You make my buns look anorexic. I'm jealous in a non-hater type way though.  Work it girl...do your thang thang. I think you just found another signature style! Check out those croc clips too for a different type of hair candy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Which do you ladies like better for a job interview, my juicy bun or southern tease?
> 
> My interview is Monday at 1pm...I might be MIA over the weekend b/c I will be studying and preparing. It's a job promo if I get it. For those that pray, pray for a sistah, for those that don't -- didn't mean to offend.


 
You know I'm on the Southern Tease kick right now, so I'm going for that one.  Plus, from the pix you posted it looks polished and professional.

You'll go in there and knock'em off their feet!  Claim your job!

IMO, praying is not an offense, it's a privilege.

I am Sally bound for those clips!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I love the results! You're hair is nice and thick! I'm jealous. You make my buns look anorexic. I'm jealous in a non-hater type way though.  Work it girl...do your thang thang. I think you just found another signature style! Check out those croc clips too for a different type of hair candy.


 
You KNOW I'm adding this to my PS!  Thank you for sharing!

JJ, thank YOU for the videos!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> That doesn't look the the wig I saw
> On another Note Mscoco you changed shirts at work you bring extra clothing, I guess I would bring extra LF to work so I could change


 
I can sooooo see you doing that!

No, we had a huge presentation for a potential client, so the office gave us t-shirts with the client's logo on it.  I left mine here.  When I took the pix for the bun I realized just how mismatched I was.  So I put the tee on and took another pic.

I'm back in my off color though.  The tee was too big and of course I forgot to put a belt on.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

U r too silly. GIRL I am counting down like no bodies business. 

MScoco and ladies I truely think I will continue to do this (4-2-6) for a while. I gave myself a 2 year window but I am liking not being bothered with it, for now. I have two weeks off soon to play Barbie but I might take this beyond 2 years. For now I will say 2 years but this might be a life time change. 

 as long as I have a braider


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> U r too silly. GIRL I am counting down like no bodies business.
> 
> MScoco and ladies I truely think I will continue to do this (4-2-6) for a while. I gave myself a 2 year window but I am liking not being bothered with it, for now. I have two weeks off soon to play Barbie but I might take this beyond 2 years. For now I will say 2 years but this might be a life time change.
> 
> as long as I have a braider


 
At that rate, your hair will probably be dragging the ground!  You know you're a tiny little thing anyway.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> At that rate, your hair will probably be dragging the ground! You know you're a tiny little thing anyway.


 
I will definitely keep it trimmed back, not wanting to grow that much hair  WL is all nothing more, Gina comes to MBL on me and she seems long enough. LOL Yet I will push for WL 

Wish me Luck because I asked you to join a sister but you faking the funk took out your braids manipulating the hair and scalp Ha! you put the WIG down, Mscoco wig it wig it wig it wig it wig it!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, here is my attempt at the Southern Tease Bun done on a braidout. It's messy, but I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed shirts because the green one had absolutely nothing to do with my hair clip:


 
Can't wait til I get enough hair to do that ! *Tells self "patients little one patients"*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> Can't wait til I get enough hair to do that ! *Tells self "patients little one patients*"


 
You are soooo going to get there!  Just wait and see!...(especially with challenges like these)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> Can't wait til I get enough hair to do that ! *Tells self "patients little one patients"*


 
Mscoco is right with patience and some TLC your hair will be there you just have to stay on track and if you fall off dust off your shoulders and get back in the game.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wish me Luck because I asked you to join a sister but you faking the funk took out your braids manipulating the hair and scalp Ha! you put the WIG down, Mscoco wig it wig it wig it wig it wig it!


 
You just cold called me out didn't you???!!!

Wigs...I love them, but they don't seem to love me very much.

I think I'm going to jump on that crochet braid bandwagon.  How about that?  Will you aprove of that at least?  Technically my hair would be in cornrows...and there is fake hair involved.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You just cold called me out didn't you???!!!
> 
> Wigs...I love them, but they don't seem to love me very much.
> 
> I think I'm going to jump on that crochet braid bandwagon. How about that? Will you aprove of that at least? Technically my hair would be in cornrows...*and there is fake hair involved*.


 

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH! All the ladies in hair extentions, weaves, wigs, half wigs, Lace fronts and clip ins gathers around Ms.coco  them sum fihting *yes Fihting wowrds (imagine some slang) 

Po Mscoco called out the Fake hair involvers LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crochet braids sound cool, I like the last person who did them she had some nice hair, I'd do it in loose body wave type hair 


OF course the wig likes you, you control the hair don't let the hair control you! Come on Wig IT just a little bit I wanna see you wig it just a little bit!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH! All the ladies in hair extentions, weaves, wigs, half wigs, Lace fronts and clip ins gathers around Ms.coco  them sum fihting *yes Fihting wowrds (imagine some slang)
> 
> Po Mscoco called out the Fake hair involvers LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Don't get me!  Please don't get me!  I gots my own stash if fakies!  I have ponies, buns, and of course my wig, Mei Lei (that's what I named her).  I think I need something like the crochets, because I know I can't snatch those out.  Dass what I meant!  You little pot stirer!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Don't get me! Please don't get me! I gots my own stash if fakies! I have ponies, buns, and of course my wig, Mei Lei (that's what I named her). I think I need something like the crochets, because I know I can't snatch those out. Dass what I meant! You little pot stirer!


 
Okay  No violence here only Hair! LOL

Mei Lei  that fits her

I think the CB would be nice on you.  R U going to self install


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay  No violence here only Hair! LOL
> 
> Mei Lei  that fits her
> 
> I think the CB would be nice on you.  R U going to self install



Oh noooooo! I'm too slow and impatient. I would like to try it on DD though.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Oh noooooo! I'm too slow and impatient. I would like to try it on DD though.


 
She doesn't mind 

1 week and 4 days (I keep saying it hoping time will go by faster erplexed )


----------



## Janet' (Aug 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo, I love your Southern Tease Bun...Ok, let me attach my version of it. I did this as a protective style about 3 weeks ago, but it only lasted for 3 days...That's why I started the thread about hair accessories because I need some support up in that thing!!!!

ETA: Missjae09 did it for me!!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ms_CoCo, I love your Southern Tease Bun...Ok, let me attach my version of it. I did this as a protective style about 3 weeks ago, but it only lasted for 3 days...That's why I started the thread about hair accessories because I need some support up in that thing!!!!
> 
> ETA: Missjae09 did it for me!!!!


 
^^so PRETTY  !!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh! I'm so jealous of these gorgeous buns!!!! Come on braids...loosen up a little more so I have an excuse to take them out!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ugh! I'm so jealous of these gorgeous buns!!!! Come on braids...loosen up a little more so I have an excuse to take them out!!!


 

 no braids stay in for 1 week and 4 days like mine LOL


----------



## Janet' (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^^^You guys are too sweet!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> no braids stay in for 1 week and 4 days like mine LOL


 
Lol! You want me to keep them in with you JJ? Okay...for you, I'll keep them in.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lol! You want me to keep them in with you JJ? Okay...for you, I'll keep them in.


 
  THanks Nikki 

Still rocking Gina?

I dunno how would you feel about someone changing wigs every 2 weeks?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^Yeah me and Gina are still best buds right now. I told my mom yesterday it was time for me to get a new one. The wig shop I go to is like a toy store for a 3 year old. LFs, full caps, and half wigs as far as the eye can see in a MASSIVE store! SO I may come out of there with like 3 lol

Nothing wrong with switching it up every 2 weeks. It'll just look like you keep getting your hair done lol. Which ones are you thinking of rotating?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Yeah me and Gina are still best buds right now. I told my mom yesterday it was time for me to get a new one. The wig shop I go to is like a toy store for a 3 year old. LFs, full caps, and half wigs as far as the eye can see in a MASSIVE store! SO I may come out of there with like 3 lol
> 
> Nothing wrong with switching it up every 2 weeks. It'll just look like you keep getting your hair done lol. Which ones are you thinking of rotating?


 
I wanted to wear my Mina in September for 2 weeks and then maybe Lili or Elise, 

Then In December I think I will rock Gina, Holiday wig you know. Otherwise I just figured I have alot so I could get some use out of them 

OOOOOH Wig Shopping is SOooo Fun! Only getting 3 more like 3x3x3x3


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I wanted to wear my Mina in September for 2 weeks and then maybe Lili or Elise,
> 
> Then In December I think I will rock Gina, Holiday wig you know. Otherwise I just figured I have alot so I could get some use out of them
> 
> OOOOOH Wig Shopping is SOooo Fun! Only getting 3 more like 3x3x3x3


 

Sounds like a good plan to me . I just love Gina. I want another one of her most def.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me . I just love Gina. I want another one of her most def.


 
 I couldn't WAIT ANY longer LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I couldn't WAIT ANY longer LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


 
I see that! You must post a picture of you in it!!!


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is a pic f the crochet braid install I did. I just found some hair we had laying around the house so the style is not exactly what I want but I just wanted to see if I could get the technique before I went out and bought the hair.  






 I dont know how to re-size


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I see that! You must post a picture of you in it!!!


 

Will do soon I think I will go snap some shots and add to my fotki, must try this USB reverter thing. I will attempt tonight or in a few.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^I just gave you a shout out in the thread about who you love seeing posts from


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 13, 2010)

Ladies, I feeling ya'll southern tease buns, I am going to have to scope a tutorial on that, I will bunning next week while on vacation.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> no braids stay in for 1 week and 4 days like mine LOL


 
How do you like this wig? I have it in my cart but can't make up my mind erplexed


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ms_CoCo, I love your Southern Tease Bun...Ok, let me attach my version of it. I did this as a protective style about 3 weeks ago, but it only lasted for 3 days...That's why I started the thread about hair accessories because I need some support up in that thing!!!!
> 
> ETA: Missjae09 did it for me!!!!



  Your natural bun is so gorgeous.  I so want that for myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I just gave you a shout out in the thread about who you love seeing posts from


 
Awww thanks Sweety I also left you one, and not because you left me one I really do enjoy your post.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

ojemba said:


> How do you like this wig? I have it in my cart but can't make up my mind erplexed


 
 I don't see any! 

Try to repost, I am about to leave out so if you do it and I don't respond I will as soon as I get in.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of my latest PS for the challenge;
2-strand twists into 2 buns....:wink2:


----------



## ojemba (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I don't see any!
> 
> Try to repost, I am about to leave out so if you do it and I don't respond I will as soon as I get in.



Sorry, I am referring to the one in your siggy that you're wearing now.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 13, 2010)

One of my wigs were back ordered, but the one that came in did not fit!   Why do I have to have such a large head!?   I ordered from Especially Yours and the large wig is the largest they have. They used to have XL, but I guess it did not sell so many and they no longer carry them.   Does any other wig site have wigs for those of us who have large heads? I can't even laugh, ya'll. I'm so depressed right now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ms_CoCo, I love your Southern Tease Bun...Ok, let me attach my version of it. I did this as a protective style about 3 weeks ago, but it only lasted for 3 days...That's why I started the thread about hair accessories because I need some support up in that thing!!!!
> 
> ETA: Missjae09 did it for me!!!!


 
Thank you Janet!  But yours is gorgeous!  How did you get your hair to lay smooth like that?  I would be at it for days.  I don't know why, but my ponytails and buns always have some kind of lump.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

nadaa16 said:


> Here is a pic f the crochet braid install I did. I just found some hair we had laying around the house so the style is not exactly what I want but I just wanted to see if I could get the technique before I went out and bought the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You did a great job!  I'm definitely going to try this on DD...of course, she doesn't know that yet.



3jsmom said:


> Ladies, I feeling ya'll southern tease buns, I am going to have to scope a tutorial on that, I will bunning next week while on vacation.


 
If you go up a few pages, JJamiah posted two videos.  I used the second one.



notlookingback06 said:


> Here's a pic of my latest PS for the challenge;
> 2-strand twists into 2 buns....:wink2:


 


DDTexlaxed said:


> Your natural bun is so gorgeous. I so want that for myself.


 
This is so creative, and your twists are so neat!




DDTexlaxed said:


> One of my wigs were back ordered, but the one that came in did not fit! Why do I have to have such a large head!? I ordered from Especially Yours and the large wig is the largest they have. They used to have XL, but I guess it did not sell so many and they no longer carry them.  Does any other wig site have wigs for those of us who have large heads? I can't even laugh, ya'll. I'm so depressed right now.


 
Awww, DDT!  I'm sorry.  Where did you order your wigs?  I'm very limited on wig knowledge, but maybe JJ, Nikki or some of the other knowledgeable ladies on here can chime in with suggestions.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm joining kind of late.  But my starting pics were from early Aug, i think that's close enough.  My protective style of choice is twists.  Can't wait til December.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> One of my wigs were back ordered, but the one that came in did not fit! Why do I have to have such a large head!? I ordered from Especially Yours and the large wig is the largest they have. They used to have XL, but I guess it did not sell so many and they no longer carry them.  Does any other wig site have wigs for those of us who have large heads? I can't even laugh, ya'll. I'm so depressed right now.


 

JJ and I were just brainstorming.  What about trying a half wig?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Ok, I'm joining kind of late. But my starting pics were from early Aug, i think that's close enough. My protective style of choice is twists. Can't wait til December.


 
Your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## lushlady (Aug 13, 2010)

Inspired to try a double bun now. I'll post some pics if it comes out okay.   I'm so bored with the bun but it is still too hot for wig and weaves.  Can wait until late Sept. for my weave.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Sorry, I am referring to the one in your siggy that you're wearing now.


 
This is an awesome wig, It fits alot of face shapes, I have a minor issue with how it is set up, but it is such a great wig I don't care. You should definitely hit the check out button. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSva_wBzwQE


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> How does wearing braidouts and bantu knots, etc protect the hair when, for me, my hair rubs against my shirt/blouse and my ends are always exposed. Anyone have thoughts on this?


They're not ps unless you pull them up or pin them up.  They're great transitioning styles though bc it is easy to blend the different textures.

I am going to start looking into the crochet braids. I wonder if my old braid shop does them? I'm thinking of doing it in the winter. I've always loved braids and I wore them for years but they did a number on my hairline/edges. My edges are finaly healthy so I think crochet braids may be the best option for me.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm still in my braids, but with all the moisterizing I have  been doing, they are starting to slip down. I don't even want to wash for fear of them coming out, and I paid good money for them. I am hoping I can last until October.  I may wash only once a montherplexed.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, I'm officially off this challenge. It's too hard for me to keep it up.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm using my free pass today and wearing my hair down.. I'll be back with pics


----------



## foxee (Aug 14, 2010)

I removed my crochet braids last week.  It was my first self install and they held up pretty well (kept them for 1 month).  For the past week I've been bunning but I miss my install.  I may do some more crochet braids sometime next week.




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Thank you Janet!  But yours is gorgeous!  How did you get your hair to lay smooth like that?  I would be at it for days.  *I don't know why, but my ponytails and buns always have some kind of lump.*



Me too!  I think it's because my hair is very thick but not very long (just past SL).  I need to find a way to fix the lump.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 14, 2010)

JJ the NG is starting to buckle out from underneath the braids now. IDK how much longer I can hold on


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to use a pass next weekend to wear my hair down when I go out with my girls!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 14, 2010)

a few pics of the latest wig and quick weave ive been wearing.. the quick weave was made with supernatural 1st lady by outre and the wig is a lace front but i cant think of her name i got her fr a bs store in my neighborhood.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 14, 2010)

I got some good advice from another thread. I've decided to continue with the challenge. I can't let discouragement get the better of me.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 14, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm using my free pass today and wearing my hair down.. I'll be back with pics


 
Can't wait to see your pics!



foxee said:


> I removed my crochet braids last week. It was my first self install and they held up pretty well (kept them for 1 month). For the past week I've been bunning but I miss my install. I may do some more crochet braids sometime next week.
> 
> I am becoming obsessed with crochet braids as a new protective style.  I would like to try and get them done next Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
Me too!  My hair is so incredibly thick and dense.  I get tired of trying to smooth it down.  I'll finally give up and embrace my lumps.


ellehair said:


> a few pics of the latest wig and quick weave ive been wearing.. the quick weave was made with supernatural 1st lady by outre and the wig is a lace front but i cant think of her name i got her fr a bs store in my neighborhood.


 
These look nice on you!


DDTexlaxed said:


> I got some good advice from another thread. I've decided to continue with the challenge. *I can't let discouragement get the better of me.*


 
I'm glad you decided to stick with the challenge.  You know we're all here to support you.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a pony puff! Surprisingly, DH likes it! He said that he didn't like the pony puff style, and he doesn't like fake hair, but he kept telling me how pretty I am when I'm wearing it.  He is a man of mystery. Here's a pic.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 14, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I bought a pony puff! Surprisingly, DH likes it! He said that he didn't like the pony puff style, and he doesn't like fake hair, but he kept telling me how pretty I am when I'm wearing it.  He is a man of mystery. Here's a pic.


 
Your hubby is too funny!  This looks so natural and good on you!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cute puff, new!
I have this one on the way to wear once I finish with my wigs.
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/GLANCE-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-ATEMPO-GIRL/index.php


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 14, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I bought a pony puff! Surprisingly, DH likes it! He said that he didn't like the pony puff style, and he doesn't like fake hair, but he kept telling me how pretty I am when I'm wearing it.  He is a man of mystery. Here's a pic.


 
Very NICE! I thought it was yours  very nice!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> JJ the NG is starting to buckle out from underneath the braids now. IDK how much longer I can hold on


 
Hey Nikki, Go ahead and take them down, I will still be here  I have some time to go but go ahead and remove the braids and take them down.

It's all good 

I can't wait until my 1 week and 3 days come  <--- that is all she wrote!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Very NICE! I thought it was yours  very nice!


 

ITA. 

@*newbeginnings2010,* your phony pony is cute and so are you. Your skin looks flawless.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 14, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Cute puff, new!
> I have this one on the way to wear once I finish with my wigs.
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/GLANCE-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-ATEMPO-GIRL/index.php


 
Now that's a really cute puff!  You're gonna make me pull mine out of my drawer and put it on (I actually found it this morning).


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 15, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies , 1 week and 2 days to go. Going Hard, Going Hard!

Ladies I love Mina, but don't get too close to the GRILL or her ends might get a little frayed looking.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 15, 2010)

Why do my braid outs look horrible???? The whole purpose was to do a week of the PS and then a week of the low manip "out" (whether it be braid or twist)...This is not working for me


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 15, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Why do my braid outs look horrible???? The whole purpose was to do a week of the PS and then a week of the low manip "out" (whether it be braid or twist)...This is not working for me


 

One side looks very nice, I had a similar situation where one side came out nice and the other was


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Why do my braid outs look horrible???? The whole purpose was to do a week of the PS and then a week of the low manip "out" (whether it be braid or twist)...This is not working for me



Aww... I actually think it's kind of cute...
But if you feel that way, a headband and slicked back sides seems to save everything.

ETA: Or maybe even a braid-out puff (or ponytail puff since your hair is so long)


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2010)

I will heading over to the lady that braids my hair to have my hairline re-done in about 2 hours and keep the braids in for another 3-4 weeks. Then I'll be in my half wig that I bought from a store where they actually make the wigs out of 100% remy human hair. I already bought mine so I'll try to take a pic of it and post it up here when I do.

Happy hiding ladies.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 15, 2010)

wearing a puff this morning..


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2010)

tired of wigs im gonna have to get me some braids soon..........uuggghhh


----------



## winona (Aug 15, 2010)

Hair is in a twist out bun.  My twists just luck tooo thin.  When I was relaxed I always thought my hair was super thick not I am starting to believe that my hair is fine:/


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey Nikki, Go ahead and take them down, I will still be here  I have some time to go but go ahead and remove the braids and take them down.
> 
> It's all good
> 
> I can't wait until my 1 week and 3 days come  <--- that is all she wrote!


 

I just took the back down and its better now. She had all the braids kinda sewn together in the back and I couldn't get to the hair in between very well. With it down now, I feel a little bit better so I MAY be able to rock them out until you take yours out.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

Aggie said:


> ITA.
> 
> @*newbeginnings2010,* your phony pony is cute and so are you. Your skin looks flawless.



Aw, thanks! Maybe the healthy eating and vitamins are paying off!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Very NICE! I thought it was yours  very nice!



Thanks! DH thought the same thing, and he's known me for 6 years!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 15, 2010)

My sensationnel wig is still going strong! I washed her this morning since she was starting to get tangly..and she's good as new. I permed my edges and rebraided my hair this wknd. So I'm still going strong! I'm trying to take it 1 wk at a time.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Cute puff, new!
> I have this one on the way to wear once I finish with my wigs.
> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/GLANCE-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-ATEMPO-GIRL/index.php



I like it! I used to have one similar to this long ago.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey ladies. It's been a minute since I've checked in. Beginning of the school year means no LHCF . I'm still hiding my hair. I'm trying to figure out different things to do with the front because pulling my hair straight back is not a good look. The shorter hairs always end up sticking up by the end of the day....actually, by the MIDDLE of the day.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

I have one week and one day to go I am super excited


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have one week and one day to go I am super excited



Shoooot. I have HIH Syndrome so bad, this challenge is making me countdown to wash day every week! *just 3 more days... just 3 more days*


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Shoooot. I have HIH Syndrome so bad, this challenge is making me countdown to wash day every week! *just 3 more days... just 3 more days*



I am SOOOO Jealous right now I am I am .... I wish it was me


----------



## maryb (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello, 
I'm a newbie there and french speaking. So i'll do a lot of grammatical mistakes. I live in Paris (France) and here, we hardly can find good hairdressers (actually hairkillers) so i'd like to thank you all for your tips and advices that i find to be very useful. I've decided to really take care of my hair. I'm currently SL. Since 2 years i'm wearing lace wigs as protective style with cornrows underneath  and i got a good growth. When i go to visit my family in Cameroon (Africa) i've to relax my hair because of heat and humidity, but i don't relax more than 3 times a year. My questions are : is it too late to join this challenge ? and how to take care of my hair with the wig on ? Because of bonding i can't remove it every day.
Again thanks to all


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Last night, I washed my hair with Hair One (Tea Tree).  My hair loved it!  Then I put my hair in two strand twists.  This will be my style for the week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Why do my braid outs look horrible???? The whole purpose was to do a week of the PS and then a week of the low manip "out" (whether it be braid or twist)...This is not working for me


 
I have the same problem.  My braidouts and twistouts never turn out the way I want them to...and they never last.  I think I sleep too wild or something, because I always wake up with a helmet head.



Ms_Twana said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a minute since I've checked in. Beginning of the school year means no LHCF . I'm still hiding my hair. I'm trying to figure out different things to do with the front because pulling my hair straight back is not a good look. *The shorter hairs always end up sticking up by the end of the day....actually, by the MIDDLE of the day*.


 
Darn those little short hairs!  I call them sprigs, because they spring up all over the place.  I can't wait for those little suckers to grow out.



maryb said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie there and french speaking. So i'll do a lot of grammatical mistakes. I live in Paris (France) and here, we hardly can find good hairdressers (actually hairkillers) so i'd like to thank you all for your tips and advices that i find to be very useful. I've decided to really take care of my hair. I'm currently SL. Since 2 years i'm wearing lace wigs as protective style with cornrows underneath and i got a good growth. When i go to visit my family in Cameroon (Africa) i've to relax my hair because of heat and humidity, but i don't relax more than 3 times a year. My questions are : is it too late to join this challenge ? and how to take care of my hair with the wig on ? Because of bonding i can't remove it every day.
> Again thanks to all


 
Hi MaryB!  It's not too late to join.  Just go to the first post and add your name to the list by clicking on the thank you button.  Then click on the link to post your starting pic.  Welcome.   I'm sure our wig experts (JJamiah, NikkiQ, and Davis88) can probably answer your questions.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm late to the party but, I'm in! Seems like I've been posting progress pics every month. I'm inspired by JJamiah having a stunning reveal after waiting several months between progress shots. I want to have a stunning reveal at the end of the year. Plus, my progress pics have started calling out my need for attention to fitness. So, I'm hoping my end of the year reveal will show my new length AND new shape.

So, for now, I'm in buns and phonytails.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^^B/c we do love wigs and love to help out wig newbies  

So I'm still rockin the braids with JJ!! After taking them down and letting them hang as opposed to the big pile in the back of my head has been a breath of fresh hair. I cowashed yesterday and applied my BM growth serum. I can already see about 3/4" worth of growth and its approaching 4 weeks in the braids. My stylist is giving me a deal for next install- $60! So I'm going the first weekend in September and get a slightly straight weave install. Now...just gotta figure out what hair to get!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^MsCoCo, I see the LHCF page up in your pic! Too funny!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alright ladies, I'm TOTALLY in love with my phony pony puff! I was sure that I wanted to straighten my hair in October for my b-day, but I'm loving the puff too much! Whenever I get anxious, I'm just going to put on the puff! With some makeup, cute jewelry, and a cute outfit, I can look really dressy with the puff! YAAAY puff!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Last night, I washed my hair with Hair One (Tea Tree).  My hair loved it!  Then I put my hair in two strand twists.  This will be my style for the week.



I'm in love with your twists! They are too cute! I've gotta try Hair One one of these days...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm late to the party but, I'm in! Seems like I've been posting progress pics every month. I'm inspired by JJamiah having a stunning reveal after waiting several months between progress shots. I want to have a stunning reveal at the end of the year. Plus, my progress pics have started calling out my need for attention to fitness. So, *I'm hoping my end of the year reveal will show my new length AND new shape.*
> 
> So, for now, I'm in buns and phonytails.



I am sooooooooooo feeling you on this one! I hate taking pix because this excess weight does not look good on me.

by the end of this challenge I wanna be tight! Hair and all!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^MsCoCo, I see the LHCF page up in your pic! Too funny!



i was wondering if anyone would catch that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Alright ladies, I'm TOTALLY in love with my phony pony puff! I was sure that I wanted to straighten my hair in October for my b-day, but I'm loving the puff too much! Whenever I get anxious, I'm just going to put on the puff! With some makeup, cute jewelry, and a cute outfit, I can look really dressy with the puff! YAAAY puff!


 

Go puff!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning Ladies 

I just read all the latest and greatest LOL. Yeah, NJ is joining us Whew hew all my LHCF Gals are in hrrrrr. Supermodelsonya is MIA though and Grow. Hmmm Gotta try to get them in here. 

I just shampoo'd my hair with Organic Root Stimulator Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. 

I have One week and one day to go, no more itchies I think My scalp has surrendered.


I HAVE A STORY SAD BUT TRUE;

This weekend I saw my Beautiful Nieces, and THEIR HAIR WAS JACKED UP

One of my nieces has been coloring her hair for 1-2 years the other about 1 year, my other niece she is cool. 

Now THEY ARE FUNNY, I couldn't help but look at their hair and go offer some conditioning advise since it looked like Hay and a synthetic wig that caught fire but it was their hair. I was like so you gals color, they was like yeah and we are going to continue. I was like wow, they then proceeded to funky like tell me they were NATURAL okay Bit my tongue long enough Color does alter the structure of your hair, so with that being said I couldn't imagaine this Hay hair and burnt wig hair natural I am like really how long 8 years my oldes says I am like I don't think so in my head maybe 4-5 I remember her hair and it wasn't natural a while back before she colored it. The others was 3 years but the hair was so Damaged by color I wondered. The other hair was Great!  She didn't color her hair at all :woohoo:

NOw just a note people COLORS are the worse chemical process you can do even if done right, it strips the hair. It is beautiful with the various colors, but it's damaging none the less. You must care for this hair, add moisture to this hair because the COLOR IS very drying and that is the HAY EFFECT; CHECK THE WHITE girls out who don't get the moisturizing treatments, WATER ISn't it you need deep conditioning. HUH

I offered some advice they got snooty, I laughed inside, like Don't let MINA fool you I color and Relax but I deposit not STRIP! Oh well ; It goes to say you can bring the the horse to the water but you can't make him drink


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^JJ! You hit that nail right on the head!!! I know for a fact that if I want ANY hair left on my head, I have got to treat it like a newborn baby!!! I got my hair professionally colored but it is triple processed and I would be a fool if I thought that I could treat it like my regular natural hair...So sad...


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I just read all the latest and greatest LOL. Yeah, NJ is joining us Whew hew all my LHCF Gals are in hrrrrr. Supermodelsonya is MIA though and Grow. Hmmm Gotta try to get them in here.
> 
> ...


 

Girl, you can't help anybody that doesn't want to be helped.  You know they know better than you. The proof's in the pudding.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^JJ! You hit that nail right on the head!!! I know for a fact that if I want ANY hair left on my head, I have got to treat it like a newborn baby!!! I got my hair professionally colored but it is triple processed and I would be a fool if I thought that I could treat it like my regular natural hair...So sad...


 
Janet I tried, I was so SHOCKED it looked so bad, and then they had Weave in it, But their natural hair was sticking up. I was like  

UR THE One person I thought about who is not relaxed but color treated whose hair doesn't resemble horse food  I said awwwe Janet would help you gals out if you just realize it is help not hinder. 

I figure when they start balding because that is the next step soon no more hair will be left to break they will rethink their choices.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, you can't help anybody that doesn't want to be helped. You know they know better than you. The proof's in the pudding.


 
your absolutely right, but I hate to see my nieces look like this.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> This is an awesome wig, It fits alot of face shapes, I have a minor issue with how it is set up, but it is such a great wig I don't care. You should definitely hit the check out button.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSva_wBzwQE


 

Thanks a bunch for the review. I will def. get this. I need to get some wigs so I can use during my weeks off from extension braids. My plan is to keep extentsions for 6 weeks then wig for 2.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

doggone shame what people put their hair through these days.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am sooooooooooo feeling you on this one! I hate taking pix because this excess weight does not look good on me.
> 
> by the end of this challenge I wanna be tight! Hair and all!



YESSSSS! AMEN!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Fake BUn, Phony Pony, Knotted head wrap this is all I can think of for my PSing for after I take these braids out for the two weeks after I take these down. Any other suggestions? 

I don't want to deal with gel or anything. I'd do braids but I don't have the Forehead for it.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Fake BUn, Phony Pony, Knotted head wrap this is all I can think of for my PSing for after I take these braids out for the two weeks after I take these down. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to deal with gel or anything. *I'd do braids but I don't have the Forehead for it. *


 
 Ur crazy, girl.  Your forehead's fine.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 16, 2010)

I bunned for the weekend now I'm back in Yasmine while my hair is box braided underneath.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 16, 2010)

I bunned today


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay this may sound weird, but can you FEEL like you're shoulder length??? LMAO 

I pulled down on on of my braids and in the back it is pretty darn close to SL. When I get my next install done,I'll flat iron my hair and check. Too bad I won't be able to share dangit!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay this may sound weird, but can you FEEL like you're shoulder length??? LMAO
> 
> I pulled down on on of my braids and in the back it is pretty darn close to SL. When I get my next install done,I'll flat iron my hair and check. Too bad I won't be able to share dangit!


 

You could take pics and share later! 
That is what I am doing, I will be sharing in December and reveal when I do my take down


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^^and that's what I'll have to do. Man I need to stop being lazy and order my measurement shirt!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^and that's what I'll have to do. Man I need to stop being lazy and order my measurement shirt!


 

For Now Just get a shirt with stripes probably got one in your closet and only wear this one for your pics, you don't really see the t work until you get to APL so I'd use a strip shirt, atleast my numbers didn't start until APL. but just use a stripped shirt


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey everyone! I know I'm late but I'd like to join you all in this challenge.

I'm trying to keep my hair in a PS for the majority of the fall and winter because Jersey gets cold!

I just got my hair cornrowed today and I'm going to try to keep them in for *at least* 4 weeks. Then, I'll let my hair rest for 1-2 weeks and repeat. So thats the plan.

My hair is only about 2.5 - 3 inches long so if I keep this up, hopefully I will have 4.5 inches by the end of this challenge.


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been doing buns for the last two weeks.  My sister says I sound like Bubba from Forrest Gump but instead of different shrimp dishes, I say I can do a high bun, wet bun, donut bun, double side bunnettes (my hair might be around APL in the back but shrinkage is my friend), etc.  

I have never wore buns before so they aren't getting old yet and I'm constantly searching to find what others with natural hair do as far as buns go.  I tend to cowash a few times a week and redo the bun so I'll have to see how that affects retention. 

Let's hope I can keep the buns up thru Labor Day weekend when I can maybe tackle crochet braids if I'm up to it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Hey everyone! I know I'm late but I'd like to join you all in this challenge.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my hair in a PS for the majority of the fall and winter because Jersey gets cold!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Evallusion I am actually on a similar PS schedule 4/2 and 6 after my relaxer.  

So I have a week to go to take my braids out  enjoy the challenge a lot of wonderful women here


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> For Now Just get a shirt with stripes probably got one in your closet and only wear this one for your pics, you don't really see the t work until you get to APL so I'd use a strip shirt, atleast my numbers didn't start until APL. but just use a stripped shirt


 

Ooooooh! Awesome idea!!!!


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 16, 2010)

i hope i'm not too late to join this challange here is my current protective install


----------



## agar10 (Aug 16, 2010)

i've been bunning like its not ones buisness.. lol i bun when im at the gym and after i wash i put it in two twists much like two fat french braids but easier to take down and put in. i can honestly say that this style is my staple its easy and lasts like three or four days and thats why i love it soo much! im always looking for protective styles. ill probably do some french braids, or one big one in the middle of my head, i need a change from my regular two twists.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Hey everyone! I know I'm late but I'd like to join you all in this challenge.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my hair in a PS for the majority of the fall and winter because Jersey gets cold!
> 
> ...


 


bebee10 said:


> i hope i'm not too late to join this challange here is my current protective install


 
Hi Ladies!  You're definitely not too late.  Just go to the first post and add your name to the list (by clicking on the Thanks button).  Then click on the starting pics link and add your pic.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Fake BUn, Phony Pony, Knotted head wrap this is all I can think of for my PSing for after I take these braids out for the two weeks after I take these down. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I don't want to deal with gel or anything. I'd do braids but I don't have the Forehead for it.


 
What do you mean you don't have the forehead for it???  There is nothing wrong with your forehead ma'am.



nisha98 said:


> I have been doing buns for the last two weeks. *My sister says I sound like Bubba from Forrest Gump but instead of different shrimp dishes, I say I can do a high bun, wet bun, donut bun, double side bunnettes *(my hair might be around APL in the back but shrinkage is my friend), etc.
> 
> I have never wore buns before so they aren't getting old yet and I'm constantly searching to find what others with natural hair do as far as buns go. I tend to cowash a few times a week and redo the bun so I'll have to see how that affects retention.
> 
> Let's hope I can keep the buns up thru Labor Day weekend when I can maybe tackle crochet braids if I'm up to it.


 
 You're going to HAVE to post pics of some of these buns!  I'm desperate for new ideas!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

agar10 said:


> i've been bunning like its not ones buisness.. lol i bun when im at the gym and after i wash i put it in two twists much like two fat french braids but easier to take down and put in. i can honestly say that this style is my staple its easy and lasts like three or four days and thats why i love it soo much!* im always looking for protective styles. ill probably do some french braids, or one big one in the middle of my head, i need a change from my regular two twists.*


 
I don't know what it is that I'm doing wrong, but my buns and french braids never last more than a day.  I find myself having to redo them each morning.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ Hey MsCoco how are you? 

I used the gifted NU-Gro and I must say I like it alot, I just hate the shipping cost of $11 attached to it, 

I might Have to make a special trip to a state to pick it up 

HUH! I like it alot though it feels great.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^ Hey MsCoco how are you?
> 
> *I used the gifted NU-Gro* and I must say I like it alot, I just hate the shipping cost of $11 attached to it,
> 
> ...



Oooooh. What's NU-Gro?!?!?!
*PJ Alert*


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Oooooh. What's NU-Gro?!?!?!
> *PJ Alert*


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlGfNEXGfL4&feature=channel

LHCF has some threads on it  

Ateyaaa has more videos on it also.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^ Hey MsCoco how are you?
> 
> I used the gifted NU-Gro and I must say I like it alot, I just hate the shipping cost of $11 attached to it,
> 
> ...


 
Hey Girlie!  This morning got off to a very rough start.  But I made it!  How are you?

I'll have to check and see if we have NU-Gro here.  If so, I could mail it to you.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hey Girlie! This morning got off to a very rough start. But I made it! How are you?
> 
> I'll have to check and see if we have NU-Gro here. If so, I could mail it to you.


 
Awww thanks let me know I will Paypal yah!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Now JJ you're just adding to her PJism!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

So true...so true.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

I just looked at the site and we have A LOT of stores down here in LA that has it, but one store is maybe 15min from me.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I just looked at the site and we have A LOT of stores down here in LA that has it, but one store is maybe 15min from me.


 

Awww everyone has it in their state but me


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oooooh! Thanks for the link, JJ!
And be quiet, Nikki!!!! Lol.
I am interested in that spray...I found it at Texas Beauty Supply online store. They may have cheaper shipping.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

What is that stuff? I mean is it like growth aides or something? I didn't really read up on it. What do you use?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Oooooh! Thanks for the link, JJ!
> And be quiet, Nikki!!!! Lol.
> I am interested in that spray...I found it at Texas Beauty Supply online store. They may have cheaper shipping.


Their shipping is too much!



NikkiQ said:


> What is that stuff? I mean is it like growth aides or something? I didn't really read up on it. What do you use?


 
No it is a spray for my braids LOL! but it is natural and has lots of nice oils.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh Lord woman


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh Lord woman


 

It is real good, my braids feel moisturized and my hair is soooo soft. Me likey.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It is real good, my braids feel moisturized and my hair is soooo soft. Me likey.



What are the ingredients? Does it qualify as a juice?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nvm.... found it!
ETA: Oooooh! It IS a juice! Now I can justify buying it!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> What are the ingredients? Does it qualify as a juice?


 
water, glycerin,parsley, garlic, nettle, burdock, horsetail, coltsfoot, rosemary leaf, jojoba oil, olive oil, safflower oil, castor oil, coconut oil, shea butter, fragrance, paba panthenol B-5, Vitamin E and D, Aloe Vera.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Nvm.... found it!
> ETA: Oooooh! It IS a juice! Now I can justify buying it!


 
I got the bottle and typed that all out


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got the bottle and typed that all out



I'm so sorry!!!!
If it makes you feel better, you mentioning it is helping me to make a new decision for better hair health...?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I'm so sorry!!!!
> If it makes you feel better, you mentioning it is helping me to make a new decision for better hair health...?


 
 I do like it if you like oils but light this is pretty good, my hair feels real soft, and not oily. I like it! my hair is sooooooo soft. LOL! I only used the Hair-Gro Spray w/moisturizer.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Awww everyone has it in their state but me



They don't have it here either!!! It's only in like 6 states... Guess I'm paying $8 from Texas Beauty... erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> They don't have it here either!!! It's only in like 6 states... Guess I'm paying $8 from Texas Beauty... erplexed


 
 erplexed My shipping is 11  I can't part with that it is more than the product


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay I'm totally plotting right now. I told my hair chick that I wanted a looser wave/curl for my next install(something not as overbearing) and an invisible part. Now...time to browse weave!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

OKay MsCOCO or NIkki please check for me the price and let me know. THIS IS REDICULOUS the way my hair feels this NU-Grow Spray with Moisturizer NOT THE OIL FREE is Awesome, my curls in the back are soooooo soft and silky, usually they get dryed up and tangle, this is the one, my hair is so soft OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOnestly I thought I'd be like this  But I still wanted to try I am like this 

I still adore my other braids spray because I believe that is what has me not itching like a phene right now so I would definitely like another 2 bottles of 16 oz of this stuff  

Thanks ladies


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey ladies! So I discovered the secret to getting my thick, poofy hair to lay down when I put on my puff...only, it's not so much a secret as something everyone has always known...gel! And I don't mean just a little bit around my edges. I mean a LOT over all of the front of my hair!  I don't like gel because it makes my hair hard, but I have to admit that my hair looks MUCH neater now, AND it helps with the HIH disease. I'm NOT going to play with my natural hair and end up having to gel it down again tomorrow! I'm using Fantasia IC gel with aloe at the moment. I'll probably be cowashing once a week along with my DC if I can detangle my natural hair without too much trouble. I would take a picture, but I lost my camera memory card. I'll have to buy a new one today since I'm going on vacation tomorrow. But don't worry ladies. I'll still be here! **DROID phones forever! SWYPE rules!**


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^Will do mama. I'll try to go this weekend and price it for you.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Welcome Evallusion I am actually on a similar PS schedule 4/2 and 6 after my relaxer.
> 
> So I have a week to go to take my braids out  enjoy the challenge a lot of wonderful women here



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies! So I discovered the secret to getting my thick, poofy hair to lay down when I put on my puff...only, it's not so much a secret as something everyone has always known...gel! And I don't mean just a little bit around my edges. I mean a LOT over all of the front of my hair!  I don't like gel because it makes my hair hard, but I have to admit that my hair looks MUCH neater now, AND it helps with the HIH disease. I'm NOT going to play with my natural hair and end up having to gel it down again tomorrow! I'm using Fantasia IC gel with aloe at the moment. I'll probably be cowashing once a week along with my DC if I can detangle my natural hair without too much trouble. I would take a picture, but I lost my camera memory card. I'll have to buy a new one today since I'm going on vacation tomorrow. But don't worry ladies. I'll still be here! **DROID phones forever! SWYPE rules!**


 
I'm scared to even see how long it'll take to detangle my NG once I take these braids out


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

Back in a protective style of flat twists...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Will do mama. I'll try to go this weekend and price it for you.


 

They have two versions one is Hair Grow Spray w/Moisturizer the other is same but Oil Free.

I am like the Tin Man I need Oil LOLOLOL

Thanks so much Ladies


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm scared to even see how long it'll take to detangle my NG once I take these braids out


 
  Me too! 

I am like  but we will see what happens, it might not be as bad as I think it will


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> They have two versions one is Hair Grow Spray w/Moisturizer the other is same but Oil Free.
> 
> I am like the Tin Man I need Oil LOLOLOL
> 
> Thanks so much Ladies


 Hair Grow Spray w/ Oil? Got it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Me too!
> 
> I am like  but we will see what happens, it might not be as bad as I think it will


 
I am gonna be one oil detangling, hour long DCing fool on Sunday!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang!  I'm not even supposed to be on these boards right now and I'm searching like heck to find out what JJ is raving about.  Can someone help a sista out and give me the details.  What is it?  What's it for?  Where can I get it? Etc, etc, etc.  You know the info that I need.  Pleeeeeeeease?  I'll be back on later to check.

TIA (because I know somebody loves me around here. *batting lashes*)


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^check posts #878 and 880


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Dang! I'm not even supposed to be on these boards right now and I'm searching like heck to find out what JJ is raving about. Can someone help a sista out and give me the details. What is it? What's it for? Where can I get it? Etc, etc, etc. You know the info that I need. Pleeeeeeeease? I'll be back on later to check.
> 
> TIA (because I know somebody loves me around here. *batting lashes*)


 

http://texasbeautysupplies.com/nu09.html


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I am gonna be one oil detangling, hour long DCing fool on Sunday!


 
I wanna here about it LOL!
I know mine won't be far from it.

We might be suprised. What are you doing after you break down the braids  step by step


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I wanna here about it LOL!
> I know mine won't be far from it.
> 
> We might be suprised. What are you doing after you break down the braids  step by step


 
1) Coat my braids with olive oil and let it sit for 30min before i take them down.
2) As I take them down one by one,I'll detangle each section with a wide tooth comb followed by a smaller tooth comb
3)Apply my DC like a relaxer
4)Baggy and turban tie for an hour
5)Wash in 4 sections
6)Detangle in the shower again while conditioner is on
7)Apply leave-in and let air dry in 2 sections.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 1) Coat my braids with olive oil and let it sit for 30min before i take them down.
> 2) As I take them down one by one,I'll detangle each section with a wide tooth comb followed by a smaller tooth comb
> 3)Apply my DC like a relaxer
> 4)Baggy and turban tie for an hour
> ...


 

Hmmmm, sounds good, what r your plans for styling after your hair is dry


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hmmmm, sounds good, what r your plans for styling after your hair is dry


 
Phony pony and phony bun until the weekend when I get the install done. I told her I'm searching for hair that isn't as high maintenance and big as that other mess I had and I want the invisible part too so I won't have to worry about blending my hair in. Might even go a lighter color


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 1) Coat my braids with olive oil and let it sit for 30min before i take them down.
> 2) As I take them down one by one,I'll detangle each section with a wide tooth comb followed by a smaller tooth comb
> 3)Apply my DC like a relaxer
> 4)Baggy and turban tie for an hour
> ...



This sounds good! I might have to tweak my regimen a bit...

What leave-in are you using?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Phony pony and phony bun until the weekend when I get the install done. I told her I'm searching for hair that isn't as high maintenance and big as that other mess I had and I want the invisible part too so I won't have to worry about blending my hair in. Might even go a lighter color


 
Okay that sounds great. Yeah, I was puzzled as to what I was going to do for those two weeks out that would hide my hair other than Phony Pony and my regular BUn, but I could do the SPin Pin BUns, , Southern Tease Bun, Phony BUn, I might do a phony pony the last week it is out


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm scared to even see how long it'll take to detangle my NG once I take these braids out



Uh, oh.  Report in and let us know what's up!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> This sounds good! I might have to tweak my regimen a bit...
> 
> What leave-in are you using?


 
I use Infusium. I've used it for years and it has the right amount of light protein that my hair needs.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay that sounds great. Yeah, I was puzzled as to what I was going to do for those two weeks out that would hide my hair other than Phony Pony and my regular BUn, but I could do the SPin Pin BUns, , Southern Tease Bun, Phony BUn, I might do a phony pony the last week it is out


 
My hair isn't quite long enough for me to do a cute bun yet


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Uh, oh.  Report in and let us know what's up!


 

Okay, but if you guys see  then you already know what happened lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *OKay MsCOCO or NIkki please check for me the price and let me know.*





NikkiQ said:


> ^^Will do mama. I'll try to go this weekend and price it for you.




ME! ME! ME!!!
They don't sell it in DC either. HEEEEELP!!!!
Pretty please!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My hair isn't quite long enough for me to do a cute bun yet


 
We will see by the end of this challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ME! ME! ME!!!
> They don't sell it in DC either. HEEEEELP!!!!
> Pretty please!


 
Ok ok! lol what kind did you want?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> We will see by the end of this challenge


 
:crossfingers: I sure hope so


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ok ok! lol what kind did you want?



The same kind as JJ's! The kind with the oil! (The oil-free one has alcohol... whomp whomp)
PLEASE and THANK YOU! *bats eyelashes*


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^I'll see what I can do


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I'll see what I can do


 

Thanks so much,


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much,



Co-sign! Thank you!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay, but if you guys see  then you already know what happened lol



I'll be praying for you buddy! My most recent braid removal experience was bad...I lost a lot of hair...but the crazy girl kept complaining about how thick my hair was and how we definitely needed more that 6-8 packs of hair (my average amount). I ended up with 12 packs of hair in my head, a sore neck and back for 3 weeks, and breakage city! I've been nursing and hiding my hair ever since. Too afraid to straighten it because I know I'm going to need a REALLY good trim...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay I doing this Challenge Next year too so in November someone needs to start it again  Challenges start early round these here parts 

I am limiting myself to only three Challenges WL 2011, HYH 2011 & I don't know the third. 

I also will be not getting any major trims only dusting  I also will be using heat only when I have my hair out, so this cuts my heat use down from 52 weeks a year to about 26 weeks a year, honestly I don't find it to be a problem for me  But hey....

My updates will be only during relaxer time  February, June and October 3 times a year my October Reveal might be in December.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'll be praying for you buddy! My most recent braid removal experience was bad...I lost a lot of hair...but the crazy girl kept complaining about how thick my hair was and how we definitely needed more that 6-8 packs of hair (my average amount). I ended up with 12 packs of hair in my head, a sore neck and back for 3 weeks, and breakage city! I've been nursing and hiding my hair ever since. Too afraid to straighten it because I know I'm going to need a REALLY good trim...


 
12 packs???Good googa mooga!! I feel heavy headed with 2 full packs of weave in my sew-in. Idk how you did it girl. Idk if I want to flat iron Sunday after I take the braids out or wait until Friday night before I get the install done Saturday morning. Hmm...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I doing this Challenge Next year too so in November someone needs to start it again  Challenges start early round these here parts
> 
> I am limiting myself to only three Challenges WL 2011, HYH 2011 & I don't know the third.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you can join the No Heat challenge too if that's the case. I'm down for another round of HYH in 2011.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Maybe you can join the No Heat challenge too if that's the case. I'm down for another round of HYH in 2011.


 
Nah, Heat never affected my hair causing breakage or anything so I will just do that personally. I am still using it over half of the year so I love me some Heat. LOLOLOL
(it is only less because I will be in protective styling  ) 

I am definitely down for another round of HYH 2011 for sure. I just don't want to overdo the challenges for myself, I want to be and stay focused on only 2-3. Once my hair gets closer to WL I will be dusting every other month. 

And Honestly I don't know if WL is my goal, I think MBL is better, I usually get itchy fingers for cutting when I get to WL so Maybe MBL but I will still reach for WL and decide then. It is easy to cut it back.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I am going to be doing this until next August. I'm afraid that if my hair is out, I'll chop earlier than my set chop date of August 2011 and regret it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nah, Heat never affected my hair causing breakage or anything so I will just do that personally. I am still using it over half of the year so I love me some Heat. LOLOLOL
> (it is only less because I will be in protective styling  )
> 
> I am definitely down for another round of HYH 2011 for sure. I just don't want to overdo the challenges for myself, I want to be and stay focused on only 2-3. Once my hair gets closer to WL I will be dusting every other month.
> ...


 
My goal is MBL natural and close to WL stretched. Granted that is gonna take me some YEARS to achieve but I'm up for it


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I am going to be doing this until next August. I'm afraid that if my hair is out, I'll chop earlier than my set chop date of August 2011 and regret it!


 

I plan on doing this until August 2012, I will decide then if I want to continue  or alter my schdule to 4 weeks up 4 out and 6 after a relaxer. That way it will give me more time with my hair. LOL!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I plan on doing this until August 2012, I will decide then if I want to continue  or alter my schdule to 4 weeks up 4 out and 6 after a relaxer. That way it will give me more time with my hair. LOL!



Yeah, I am definitely going to have my hair out for at least a week when I hit a length goal. So I will wear my hair down at APL, BSL and MBL. And then the chop! And then I'll probably play in my natural hair for a couple of months, and then put it in a PS until springtime. 
Yay for long-term HYHs!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Hide that hair


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, I am definitely going to have my hair out for at least a week when I hit a length goal. So I will wear my hair down at APL, BSL and MBL. And then the chop! And then I'll probably play in my natural hair for a couple of months, and then put it in a PS until springtime.
> Yay for long-term HYHs!


 
 That sounds great, Yeah it seems like the schdule I have now is perfect for my relaxer times  it gives me 18 weeks between each relaxer  which is my normal schedule 

Yeah!

I can't wait to see your hair down


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> That sounds great, Yeah it seems like the schdule I have now is perfect for my relaxer times  it gives me 18 weeks between each relaxer  which is my normal schedule
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> I can't wait to see your hair down



Yay! We can do it together then!
And I can't wait to see yours! In your old avi or siggy (can't remember which), your hair was soooo nice! It's gonna be sweeeeeeet in December.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay...which weave ladies??


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay...which weave ladies??


 
I can see your face in the last one and I love it for you! let me take a deeper look at the rest I might edit this post 

and number 3


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ 3 or 5!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ I agree


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

So the general consensus is # 3 and # 5?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So the general consensus is # 3 and # 5?



Hmmm...I like number 1, but I like bigger hair better than super silky hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hmmm...I like number 1, but I like bigger hair better than super silky hair.



I like big hair, too. I would have chosen 4 for myself, but I think those 2 compliment her face the best (IMO).


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be using 2 bags so it will still be pretty thick in the beginning no matter which one I use


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I like big hair, too. I would have chosen 4 for myself, but I think those 2 compliment her face the best (IMO).



Good point! In that case, I like number 5.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So the general consensus is # 3 and # 5?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Guess I'll be buying my hair this weekend if I get out to the BSS that has Nu-Gro


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, I am definitely going to have my hair out for at least a week when I hit a length goal. So I will wear my hair down at APL, BSL and MBL. And then the chop! And then I'll probably play in my natural hair for a couple of months, and then put it in a PS until springtime.
> Yay for long-term HYHs!



That's a good plan. I want to wear mine out every six month if I can hold on that long.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

IDK if I'm just overly confident today or what, but I'm just gonna put this out there in the universe...

I WILL claim SL by the end of the year
I WILL claim APL by the summer of 2011
I WILL claim BSL by December 2011
and I WILL claim MBL and WL in 2012

there...I said it dagnabit!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> That's a good plan. I want to wear mine out every six month if I can hold on that long.


Uh-oh JJ!
Looks like we might have a new HYH buddy!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> IDK if I'm just overly confident today or what, but I'm just gonna put this out there in the universe...
> 
> I WILL claim SL by the end of the year
> I WILL claim APL by the summer of 2011
> ...



Yo go girl!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^I'm staying positive lol. JJ got me fired up in the BSL 2011 thread


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Uh-oh JJ!
> Looks like we might have a new HYH buddy!



You know I'd totally be in!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

so far there's 4 people for the HYH 2011 Challenge. Wonder how many other people will hop on board.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> You know I'd totally be in!



Oh yeeeeeah! BUDDIES!!!



NikkiQ said:


> so far there's 4 people for the HYH 2011 Challenge. Wonder how many other people will hop on board.



Go on ahead and start it... you know you want to.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Go on ahead and start it... you know you want to.


 
That would be a negative lol. I'm sure someone else will start it closer to the end of the year. its only August for crying out loud lol


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Oh yeeeeeah! BUDDIES!!!



 HYH Buddies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> That would be a negative lol. I'm sure someone else will start it closer to the end of the year. its only August for crying out loud lol



Shoooot... you'd be surprised how early people start challenges around these parts.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^this is true


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My goal is MBL natural and close to WL stretched. Granted that is gonna take me some YEARS to achieve but I'm up for it


 
 Yeah no more naughty talk from you 


NikkiQ said:


> IDK if I'm just overly confident today or what, but I'm just gonna put this out there in the universe...
> 
> I WILL claim SL by the end of the year
> I WILL claim APL by the summer of 2011
> ...


 
YES, that is what I am talking about and you might hit them sooner who knows  



davisbr88 said:


> Uh-oh JJ!
> Looks like we might have a new HYH buddy!


 :woohoo: 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'm staying positive lol. JJ got me fired up in the BSL 2011 thread


 WHat did I do ?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^You know exactly what you did :littleang:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

I have ONE WEEK TO GO TO TAKE THESE HOT A$S Braids out my hair!  

I just wanna be free free free for 2 weeks atleast then back up again 

I don't believe it I have been under 3 weeks :woohoo: Holla!

Nah I am so proud of myself for being in them this long  
I hope it gets easier along the way. I had some time when I wanted to wash them down and such, but definitely changing wigs and spraying my scalp has help.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have ONE WEEK TO GO TO TAKE THESE HOT A$S Braids out my hair!
> 
> I just wanna be free free free for 2 weeks atleast then back up again
> 
> ...


 
This week is gonna fly by and you know it!!! I have 2 weeks between when I take mine down and get them put back in again. Are we on the same schedule???


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> This week is gonna fly by and you know it!!! I have 2 weeks between when I take mine down and get them put back in again. Are we on the same schedule???


 
I believe we are


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I believe we are


 
awww shucks now! 

I'm gonna attempt to keep this one in until October. I'm sure with more manageable hair, it shouldn't be such a pain in the butt.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Did you decide which hair you're getting?


----------



## Ishtar (Aug 17, 2010)

I want to join!!! How do I?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Ishtar said:


> I want to join!!! How do I?


 
Thank the first post and then go to the thread for starting pics for HYH 2010 and add your pic there. Welcome Ishtar


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Did you decide which hair you're getting?


 
No I haven't decided yet. I'm gonna stop at 2 of my wig/weave shops and see what they have there. I'm a touchie feelie girl. I gotta make sure the hair is soft enough to deal with for a while. that other crap I had was too hard. Felt like a rollerset with WAY too much Lotta Body on it every day


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 17, 2010)

My bun needs so jazz... any suggestions? I've been cowashing and then wet bunning


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^Decorative jazz, smooth the hair down jazz, or make it shine jazz?


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 17, 2010)

anything! this bun is just sooo boring!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> anything! this bun is just sooo boring!!


 

How about Ez-COmbs, Esty Comb Claws  

I need to get with the Comb Claws  

I have about 11 Ez-combs


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 17, 2010)

I died my hair black this weekend and hated it so I put some twist extensions in my hair and now it's not so bad. I plan on keeping these in for maybe 2 months. I used 5 bags of kanekalon hair, took like 12 hours total.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^OMG I  them!!!! And you did that yourself?? Bravo girl. I wouldn't have the patience.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> I died my hair black this weekend and hated it so I put some twist extensions in my hair and now it's not so bad. I plan on keeping these in for maybe 2 months. I used 5 bags of kanekalon hair, took like 12 hours total.


 
I love the color and style on you


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^OMG I  them!!!! And you did that yourself?? Bravo girl. I wouldn't have the patience.


 
Thanks Girl!! I didn't do them 12 hours straight though. I did them over a course of 3 days.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay Ladies I must say I love my Lace Front MINA BUTTTT>>>>>> and there is a BUT in this I hate the fact that I have to brush her like one million times during the course of the day, she isn't even 2 weeks old and she feels like she needs relaxer on the ends  you know what I mean.


SOOOOOOO, since I love her style so much I am going to wind up getting a Lace Front Human hair similar to her length  Not now I am broke as he LL shopping for four kids for back to school. 

SOOOOOOOO.... These are on my to buy list hopefully buy my bday.  Wish me luck 

I plan on getting all three all are HUMAN HAIR and I love my Delia for this fact and my blair no hay effect and they last longer  but they come with a price tag to match


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^ I'm totally diggin Ashley. I just gotta say she seems pretty special lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> Thanks Girl!! I didn't do them 12 hours straight though. I did them over a course of 3 days.


 
my forehead is too big for such cute twists. I need hair to cover this big dome in some kind of way


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> so far there's 4 people for the HYH 2011 Challenge. Wonder how many other people will hop on board.


I prolly will 


NikkiQ said:


> Okay...which weave ladies??


#1


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love the color and style on you


gorgeous...how in the heck did you do that yourself?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> gorgeous...how in the heck did you do that yourself?


 

Hmm? erplexed

Okay I know you were talking to someone else I had a BLonde mOment


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^ I'm totally diggin Ashley. I just gotta say she seems pretty special lol


 
Yeah, I think I am going to stick to 90% Human hair wigs and 10% can still be synthetic if I really like the style. I need to be able to have them for long periods of time, I am wigging it for 2 years or more  

I can't wait EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! 

I also have a few inexpensive short hair wigs in the cart


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to stick to 90% Human hair wigs and 10% can still be synthetic if I really like the style. I need to be able to have them for long periods of time, I am wigging it for 2 years or more
> 
> I can't wait EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!
> 
> I also have a few inexpensive short hair wigs in the cart


 

OOoooooh nice plan!! Any half wigs mixed in there? I think I might invest in 2 more LFs, another phony pony, and a halfie to take me through the transition in between my sew-ins for the next 1.5-2 years.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 17, 2010)

I will definitely join a 2011 HYH challenge. Hoefully that will get me to 24 months post.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> OOoooooh nice plan!! Any half wigs mixed in there? I think I might invest in 2 more LFs, another phony pony, and a halfie to take me through the transition in between my sew-ins for the next 1.5-2 years.


 

 that could be part of the 10% purchases  

I have enough Half wigs for now though, I have my Vera, Rubie, Some other gals I forget their names LOL I have about 6 in all of Half wigs and for me that is enough I HATE my hair LINE I HATE it, Lace Fronts are a blessing ooooh anything to re create this wobbly line called a hair line on me


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^ LOL!  you need help


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I will definitely join a 2011 HYH challenge. Hoefully that will get me to 24 months post.


 
so that takes us to 6 HYH 2011 challengers


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm game for a HYH 2011 challenge. I didn't think I could do this one, but it gets easier with each passing day. Buns, buns and more buns


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Nikki I am sure there will be more people that is just us who are frequent in here. I think even if we had 25 challengers who were going to do and we have fun so be it YOu know.....

I think by the end of September or October someone Ehem either MsCoco or Yourself should take this on   Only to put it out there and make an official thread January 1, 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^We'll have to consult with Ms. Coco to see if she wants to be the official thread starter for that one too


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^We'll have to consult with Ms. Coco to see if she wants to be the official thread starter for that one too


 
Much Agreed which is why I did put either of you too, I always think to give the past person a chance to restart, just threads are being started quickly over yonder.

MSCOCO  where are you?

I hope all is okay, if your not on here by morning I am going to  you!


Who Ever is the starter of the thread I need some more Passes LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I need to ask about this pass dealie. I have a update due for another challenge(sulfur 2010) in September. I'll probably just post a pic of my NG since I'm in this challenge and we can show our length in pics and such until the end of the year. I wonder if NG shots are okay or is that technically using a pass too.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> IDK if I'm just overly confident today or what, but I'm just gonna put this out there in the universe...
> 
> I WILL claim SL by the end of the year
> I WILL claim APL by the summer of 2011
> ...


 
That's right NikkiQ, that's the way to do it!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I need to ask about this pass dealie. I have a update due for another challenge(sulfur 2010) in September. I'll probably just post a pic of my NG since I'm in this challenge and we can show our length in pics and such until the end of the year. I wonder if NG shots are okay or is that technically using a pass too.


 
 

That might be a pass she says in the first post you can take pics but not post. Hmmmm....

Can you do a late post, I am going to show all my pics in December but my actual Reveal that will be January first two weeks


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> so far there's 4 people for the HYH 2011 Challenge. Wonder how many other people will hop on board.


 
I'm on board for the HYH 2011 Challenge! I'm loving the HYH 2010 so far so, why not???


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 18, 2010)

Ummm I am so in the HYH 2011 challenge!!  Oh and this Nu Gro stuff sounds delicious and I gotta check my BSS stores for some... I will check back with you ladies and let you know what I find (if any erplexed).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OKay MsCOCO or NIkki please check for me the price and let me know. THIS IS REDICULOUS the way my hair feels this NU-Grow Spray with Moisturizer NOT THE OIL FREE is Awesome, my curls in the back are soooooo soft and silky, usually they get dryed up and tangle, this is the one, my hair is so soft OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOnestly I thought I'd be like this  But I still wanted to try I am like this
> 
> ...


 
JJ, I just found out that they have the NU-Gro products here, and it's not far from where I live.  I'll try to pick some up this weekend.  Of course, you know I'm gonna have to buy a bottle for myself...because I simply can't resist with a review like that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ME! ME! ME!!!
> They don't sell it in DC either. HEEEEELP!!!!
> Pretty please!


 
I'll check for you too Davis.  I just googled it, and it's not that far from my job, so maybe I'll do a little investigating after work tomorrow.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 18, 2010)

notlookingback06 said:


> I'm on board for the HYH 2011 Challenge! I'm loving the HYH 2010 so far so, why not???


 
I'm in for the HYH 2011 challenge. I love knowing that my hair is growing and it's my secret until I decide to show it off.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> I died my hair black this weekend and hated it so I put some twist extensions in my hair and now it's not so bad. I plan on keeping these in for maybe 2 months. I used 5 bags of kanekalon hair, took like 12 hours total.


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS!  Beautiful job!



JJamiah said:


> Nikki I am sure there will be more people that is just us who are frequent in here. I think even if we had 25 challengers who were going to do and we have fun so be it YOu know.....
> 
> I think by the end of September or October someone Ehem either MsCoco or Yourself should take this on   Only to put it out there and make an official thread January 1, 2011.


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^We'll have to consult with Ms. Coco to see if she wants to be the official thread starter for that one too


 
I can't leave you two alone for one day, can I?  Actually, I think another HYH challenge is a great idea.



JJamiah said:


> Much Agreed which is why I did put either of you too, I always think to give the past person a chance to restart, just threads are being started quickly over yonder.
> 
> MSCOCO  where are you?
> 
> ...


 
I got so busy with work, and had a meeting afterwards, that I couldn't make myself look at a computer by the time I got home.  Plus I was feeling like crud.  Why didn't you call me?  



NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I need to ask about this pass dealie. I have a update due for another challenge(sulfur 2010) in September. I'll probably just post a pic of my NG since I'm in this challenge and we can show our length in pics and such until the end of the year. I wonder if NG shots are okay or is that technically using a pass too.


 
Okay, let's here the concensus, so how many heat passes would you guys want?


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 18, 2010)

divachyk said:


> gorgeous...how in the heck did you do that yourself?


 
I learned from youtube. My sister lives 5 hours away from me now so I had to suck it up and learn how to do it. I started them out as braids then I started to twist them. I used my webcam as a mirror.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I thought that we could use heat to do length checks, we just couldn't post...But actually, now that I'm thinking about it...I am in a wedding in October and she wants me to straighten and updo...So, at least one-puhleeze?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!  Beautiful job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U know what I didn't call you because I knew the little one started school. I remember last year I got cursed out because I was MIA for two weeks calling my girlfriends when my kids started school, I literally had no time. She assumed it was one thing, the others understood. Until the same girl went through what I went through she though she knew why I didn't call her. I just had no energy to fight I was like Okay ummmhumm. My boys were involved into two sports, boy scouts school - trying to get homework done, feed them, clean them and yell at them too. LOL I am like do you know how tired I am. 

I assume the first 2-3 weeks are hard. Will give you a buzzz Sorry  after too long I worried see I got you out of hiding


----------



## ojemba (Aug 18, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> I died my hair black this weekend and hated it so I put some twist extensions in my hair and now it's not so bad. I plan on keeping these in for maybe 2 months. I used 5 bags of kanekalon hair, took like 12 hours total.


 
You and your your twist are beautiful. How do you maintain them for 2 months. I'm having such a hard time keeping in cornrow for 6 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

I think 4 passes every 6 months (I'd say 6 but that is being greedy) LOL

Oh I am talking about PAsses to wear the hair out.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJ, I just found out that they have the NU-Gro products here, and it's not far from where I live. I'll try to pick some up this weekend. Of course, you know I'm gonna have to buy a bottle for myself...because I simply can't resist with a review like that.


 

 thanks so much just let me know the damage. GIrl it is great stuff, I used it day before yesterday and my kitchen that usually gets tangles is silky soft Whew Hew.

2 16 oz bottles of Hair Spray w/Moisturizer (I'd need the Oil one)

Rememeber the Tin Man needs oil and so do I. LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> U know what I didn't call you because I knew the little one started school. I remember last year I got cursed out because I was MIA for two weeks calling my girlfriends when my kids started school, I literally had no time. She assumed it was one thing, the others understood. Until the same girl went through what I went through she though she knew why I didn't call her. I just had no energy to fight I was like Okay ummmhumm. My boys were involved into two sports, boy scouts school - trying to get homework done, feed them, clean them and yell at them too. LOL I am like do you know how tired I am.
> 
> I assume the first 2-3 weeks are hard. Will give you a buzzz Sorry  after too long I worried see I got you out of hiding


 
Girl, I was just giving you a hard time.  I would have been knocked out even if you did call.  For some reason, my blood pressure was elevated yesterday.  Not good.  I don't typically have that problem.

Trust me, I know what you mean about school and running around.  I've been going through it for two weeks now.  Monday was horrible.  We both overslept, she missed both buses.  So of course I had to drive her to school (30 mins out of the way).  Sheesh.  You're giving me flashbacks.

As far as drawing me out, you definitely did that!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, I was just giving you a hard time. I would have been knocked out even if you did call. For some reason, my blood pressure was elevated yesterday. Not good. I don't typically have that problem.
> 
> Trust me, I know what you mean about school and running around. I've been going through it for two weeks now. Monday was horrible. We both overslept, she missed both buses. So of course I had to drive her to school (30 mins out of the way). Sheesh. You're giving me flashbacks.
> 
> As far as drawing me out, you definitely did that!


 
Wow handle that blood pressure. Definitely NOT good. 

SOme people don't understand how it is to be running around those first weeks of school. That is why I opted to wait to start school myself. I am like I have so much running with the kids the first 3-4 weeks I wouldn't even be able to concentrate. HUH.

Yeah, I will have that headache soon :crazy:

I have 6 days to go MsCOCO YEAH Holla! LOL

It is actually getting easier towards this ending now, If I get past the first 3 weeks the last week is a breeze. I keep the scalp sprayed and oiled it is okay.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 18, 2010)

ojemba said:


> You and your your twist are beautiful. How do you maintain them for 2 months. I'm having such a hard time keeping in cornrow for 6 weeks.


 
I make sure to tie my hair down at night. To keep the curlies at the end, once a week I braid them and roll the ends and re-dip them in hot water. I also kinda incorporate the crown and glory method. When the twist in the front and back start to look ratty I redo them.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wow handle that blood pressure. Definitely NOT good.
> 
> SOme people don't understand how it is to be running around those first weeks of school. That is why I opted to wait to start school myself. I am like I have so much running with the kids the first 3-4 weeks I wouldn't even be able to concentrate. HUH.
> 
> ...



I'm so proud of you! You really stuck it out.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

I BOUGHT IT - I BOUGHT IT I BOUGHT IT, I couldn't wait at all.
Plus shipping was $7 and change 

http://nugrohairproduc.lmsstores.com/m_19.asp?pa=m_19

I spoke to Ann she is so very nice. Ladies she answers questions and such. MSCOCO and NIkKi you too are dolls thanks so MUCH MUAH! 

I bought 2 Hair Sprays and one PRofessional Grease, YES I SAID IT GREASE; LOL! it is for my temples


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

I think my job is onto me. They blocked my site for a second but they undid it for a little while. So...4 heat passes every 6 months? That's doable! I only use heat when I get a new install done.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJ, I just found out that they have the NU-Gro products here, and it's not far from where I live. I'll try to pick some up this weekend. Of course, you know I'm gonna have to buy a bottle for myself...because I simply can't resist with a review like that.


 
Where, girl? I'm in the Atlanta area. Where did you find it?



JaszyFaye said:


> I died my hair black this weekend and hated it so I put some twist extensions in my hair and now it's not so bad. I plan on keeping these in for maybe 2 months. I used 5 bags of kanekalon hair, took like 12 hours total.


 
Oh my!!  You did an awesome job and you look BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'll check for you too Davis.  I just googled it, and it's not that far from my job, so maybe I'll do a little investigating after work tomorrow.



*Thanks sooo much Ms_CoCo! Actually, I think I am going to go ahead and use up the stuff I have first and then clear out my cabinet and bring in all new stuff. I'll probably go ahead and buy the product then.*



JJamiah said:


> I BOUGHT IT - I BOUGHT IT I BOUGHT IT, I couldn't wait at all.
> Plus shipping was $7 and change
> 
> http://nugrohairproduc.lmsstores.com/m_19.asp?pa=m_19
> ...



*LOL! You WOULD!

*


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Bantu Knots ladies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgtKK8spX2Q&feature=channel

When My hair grows up I will be trying this  (about WL)


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to introduce Ms. October!!! I just had to get her I love her flips she is my Goal length!!! This is Leni she comes from Vanessa by the  5th avenue collection.

ETA: 2 more weeks of Yasmine and away she goes.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I BOUGHT IT - I BOUGHT IT I BOUGHT IT, I couldn't wait at all.
> Plus shipping was $7 and change
> 
> http://nugrohairproduc.lmsstores.com/m_19.asp?pa=m_19
> ...


 
Hi J. Are these products good? I looked at the site and there are so much stuff. I was just wondering if anyone have tried this line and did it work.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

I  can only speak for the spray w/moisturizer which I love. I don't use it daily I use it every few days  it is oil  but it does something special to my hair. 

I didn't purchase it for any other reason than to keep my hair moisturized and soft and it does that. I didn't purchase this for any growth or anything.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I would like to introduce Ms. October!!! I just had to get her I love her flips she is my Goal length!!! This is Leni she comes from Vanessa by the 5th avenue collection.
> 
> ETA: 2 more weeks of Yasmine and away she goes.


 
OOOOoooooooh!!!! Me likey!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

I am wearing Mina today; I sprayed some Wig Sheen on her ends to make them a big more managable. That seemed to do the trick some what 

Off to Foot Ball Yeah my enthusiasm overwhelms me  

I finally took pictures of Mina Yeah, I will also take pics of my hair before breaking down my braids next week to let you ladies seen what I was working with  (in December of course   )


----------



## polished07 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok so Im back on my half wig game, Im gonna give sew-ins a rest for a month or two, until I figure out what hair Im gonna get for my full sew in for actual fall in October for my bff's bday. I just ordered Lauren by sensationnel from blackhairspray, I've watched a million reviews on youtube and I cant wait to rock her, Im gonna need some help with cutting the lace though Im super lost and I dont want to cut the hair wrong :-/. And Im thinking about adding sulfur back to my regimen, when I was using Surge14 I got a good growth spurt, Im looking at Beemine or Boundless tresses so far Im leaning towards the availability of beemine......

Here is Lauren for those of you h/w pro's that have her already how did yall like her?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^I have seen that one in the BSS before and it looks GORGEOUS on the mannequin(sp?) head but I never tried it on. 

Side Note: after a very relaxing and refreshing cowash, I think its safe to say that my hair is 3c in the back. The little curls that were popping out before are large and in chage now. I'm totally in love with them. I'm tempted to cut off the relaxed ends on them just so they can shine on their own


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumping for you SONYA


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

So my stylist just emailed all her clients letting us know that this week she's doing a fundraiser for her brother that passed away. All the heads she do...the money goes towards his kids. I told her if she could do me this weekend,I'd be glad to help. She's such a cool chick. I want to help out if I could, ya know?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in this one! Hiding my hair with weaves and half wigs. Yay!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

SMS


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> SMS


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Told you it is SLooooow today  I am going to post my thread soon I might take the next few days off,


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm feeling totally discouraged right now. It looks like the edges on my right side are thinner than the edges on my left


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm feeling totally discouraged right now. It looks like the edges on my right side are thinner than the edges on my left


 

Don't worry mine are too,  from using those regular wig caps & swim cap it rolled up on my edges and too my right ones right off, but only in one spot so the rest covers it up. But Don't worry we will baby them and pamper it so we don't look like Niaome Cambell


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^ LMAO!!!    

No we do NOT want to look like her and her hairline chalk outline.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I'm going to hide my hair until my bday next year with weaves and half-wigs.  I want a nice surprise of additional length.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ LMAO!!!
> 
> No we do NOT want to look like her and her hairline chalk outline.


Ms.Blue that sounds like an awesome goal your going to have lots of growth by then  

Nikki Becareful with your braids for you sew in's make sure they start from the back and not put too much tension on your temples. 

I am going to tell Lil Cuz to start from the back and bring it around the front smoothing out my edges 

I will be applying my Nu-Gro Professional to the temples every few days.


LADIES, the MR. says the hair looks wet but feels silky soft  he says he loves the Nu-Gro, I AM SO SHOCKED  it works so well.  I can't believe I slept on this  myself


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

I  might have to get the spray myself and try it out. I decided to start applying my Bee Mine to my temples every day now. Something has to give.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^ is that like equivalent to Nu-Gro


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^IDK. BM has sulfur and I don't think Nu-Gro does. I didn't read it in the ingredients.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is just the inspiration I needed!  I was having a "breakdown" earlier today at work because I miss my hair and twirling my curlie q's. LOL.  I have not rocked weaves and braids this much in my life and this year I started off transitioning in January, so I was weaved up b/c I did it with the "halle berry" cut and it was busted with no perm. LOL

Then I rocked my twa for two and a half months and now in micros, I am losing my mind.  But the big picture is the payoff in December.  Thank you ladies for your posts and comments.  I feel a lil bit stronger that I can do this now.  I may do ONE heat pass in October or November just to length check then post in December.

Okay, I'm off to look at wigs now.  I don't know if I will sit another 9 hours for more micros after this install.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

The sulphur should help? Don't buy extra until your finished your products you have 

Welcome Karmeldiva


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> The sulphur should help? *Don't buy extra until your finished your products you have*
> 
> Welcome Karmeldiva


 
Okie dokie. I'm doing that with all my products right now(conditioners and shampoos) so I'll keep it going with the BM. It's what's helped me with my NG so far. Why fix what ain't broke?


----------



## polished07 (Aug 19, 2010)

^^Ok so Im definitely getting Beemine, have you seen great results from using it? I cant wait to take my hair down I just want to get to my scalp its been about 6 wks Im geeking to get my wig, wont be here till next week so until then Ill keep this in pop some satin rollers in and wear it with bouncy curls this weekend.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Where, girl? I'm in the Atlanta area. Where did you find it?


 
Are you familiar with N. Decatur Rd?  It's in the Suburban plaza (A.K.A. DA Hood).

Here is the address:

Golden Beauty Supply
2595 North Decatur Road
Decatur, GA 30033
404-371-4551

I couldn't resist, so I went after work yesterday and grabbed the last two 16 oz. bottles.  But they had plenty of the 8 oz bottles, as well as the 16 oz bottles of the one with no oil.  I also picked up the hair grease.  It all smells heavenly!

I had the man order more bottles of the 16 oz. with moisture.  He said they should be in some time next week.  I will definitely keep you posted on that.

I used the spray on my twists last night, and my hair feels so soft...even my kitchen.  I also used some on DD, and she loved it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Are you familiar with N. Decatur Rd? It's in the Suburban plaza (A.K.A. DA Hood).
> 
> Here is the address:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I would like to introduce Ms. October!!! I just had to get her I love her flips she is my Goal length!!! This is Leni she comes from Vanessa by the 5th avenue collection.
> 
> ETA: 2 more weeks of Yasmine and away she goes.


 
Very cute on you!



supermodelsonya said:


> I'm in this one! Hiding my hair with weaves and half wigs. Yay!


 
Yay!  I was wondering if you were going to join us again.



ms.blue said:


> I think I'm going to hide my hair until my bday next year with weaves and half-wigs. I want a nice surprise of additional length.


 
That's a great goal to have.  Just imagine how shocked everyone will be when they finally get a chance to see your luscious locks!



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> This is just the inspiration I needed! I was having a "breakdown" earlier today at work because I miss my hair and twirling my curlie q's. LOL. I have not rocked weaves and braids this much in my life and this year I started off transitioning in January, so I was weaved up b/c I did it with the "halle berry" cut and it was busted with no perm. LOL
> 
> Then I rocked my twa for two and a half months and now in micros, I am losing my mind. But the big picture is the payoff in December. Thank you ladies for your posts and comments. I feel a lil bit stronger that I can do this now. I may do ONE heat pass in October or November just to length check then post in December.
> 
> Okay, I'm off to look at wigs now. I don't know if I will sit another 9 hours for more micros after this install.


 
Glad we could help inspire you.  It's good to have that group support.  You ladies definitely keep me on my toes.



polished07 said:


> ^^Ok so Im definitely getting Beemine, have you seen great results from using it? I cant wait to take my hair down I just want to get to my scalp its been about 6 wks Im geeking to get my wig, wont be here till next week so until then Ill keep this in pop some satin rollers in and wear it with bouncy curls this weekend.


 
I liked the Beemine okay.  I don't know if I can merit growth to it, because I was using some of everything.  But I did purchase it twice.  As a matter of fact, I still have a little over half a bottle left.  I may have to dig it out and give it another go.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms_CoCo37 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you familiar with N. Decatur Rd? It's in the Suburban plaza (A.K.A. DA Hood).
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJamiah said:
> 
> 
> > I soooo deserve every bit of what you give. Did you get my text message this morning. I almost called you at 6:30 am, but didn't want to get
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hmm? erplexed
> 
> Okay I know you were talking to someone else I had a BLonde mOment


 Yep,  Sorry, guess I quoted the wrong thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms_CoCo37 said:
> 
> 
> > U get that pass I have one natural head to deal with and the others get cuts so I totally understand he has enough hair for 2 people and will still have a full head of hair. WOW, No I didn't hear the phone ring, I was up laughing at that time because I opened my eyes and my cat was like :eye: right that LOL; the hubby gets up early  sometimes I get up with him  like today LOL
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

I love my cat so that it is okay. I just laugh because she is a mess. She will just walk on me; lay on me, plop her body on my neck she has absolutely no respect and I love her dearly. LOL

I am so HAPPY you like it; I love it I had my hubby feel my hair before he left LOL! He is like I like the wet look on you. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love my cat so that it is okay. I just laugh because she is a mess. She will just walk on me; lay on me, plop her body on my neck she has absolutely no respect and I love her dearly. LOL
> 
> I am so HAPPY you like it; I love it I had my hubby feel my hair before he left LOL! He is like I like the wet look on you. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


 
You know she's the queen of the castle, you're just one of her many servants.  I had a cat named Miss. Ann, and I swear she thought she was royalty.  You simply couldn't tell her otherwise.


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

hi ladies!

i'm still bunning with my bag!

will be perming soon, so we'll see how long i can hide my hair after that, lol!

right now with all this ng, it's easy to hmh!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You know she's the queen of the castle, you're just one of her many servants. I had a cat named Miss. Ann, and I swear she thought she was royalty. You simply couldn't tell her otherwise.


 

Don't laugh my cat is in the picture on my facebook and she is with the one eye covered giving off a very egyptian royalty look.


I used to talk to this cat and the Mr. and go, you were a princess werent you. That is why your so beautiful. LOL my cat was like yeah lady hand over the snacks, Nah, She isn't greedy she is just so loving (now the Mr. Cat SHE IS A BEAST, greedy) whew never seen such savage behavior. LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Ladies I made the order for Ashley, Vanessa, MOmmy wig and a phony pony (which is natural puffy like but long Yeah)  

Okay the deal with the Mr. is that is it for the year. NO MORE purchases of fake hair. Which technically I bought Human hair LOLOLOLOL Nah for real I am done and Tempted to send Gina back because Mina made me very nervous and if GIna is like Mina me no likey that.  tangles and fandangos NONONO


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i'm still bunning with my bag!
> 
> ...


 
Grow, I am constantly in awe whenever I see your siggy pix.  So encouraging!



JJamiah said:


> Don't laugh my cat is in the picture on my facebook and she is with the one eye covered giving off a very egyptian royalty look.
> 
> 
> I used to talk to this cat and the Mr. and go, you were a princess werent you. That is why your so beautiful. LOL my cat was like yeah lady hand over the snacks, Nah, She isn't greedy she is just so loving (now the Mr. Cat SHE IS A BEAST, greedy) whew never seen such savage behavior. LOL


 
I told you she was the queen of the castle.The other kitty is just a Duchess.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I made the order for Ashley, Vanessa, MOmmy wig and a phony pony (which is natural puffy like but long Yeah)
> 
> Okay the deal with the Mr. is that is it for the year. *NO MORE purchases of fake hair. Which technically I bought Human hair LOLOLOLOL* Nah for real I am done and Tempted to send Gina back because Mina made me very nervous and if GIna is like Mina me no likey that.  tangles and fandangos NONONO


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

I am for real Mina has turned me off of Synthetic lace fronts she actually scares me. I have several and this one is the worse but the others only lasted but so long and usually never over 2 months with minimal use on a head.  

YOU KNOW who I want Next year for sure by my Bday SCANDAL  SHe is a beauty  Janet Collection and she is cheaper than the others I just bought. 
http://www.amazon.com/Human-quality-Scandal-collection-DARKEST/dp/B00332Y79M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qkNefzomsA


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

awwww bye bye Gina


----------



## NJoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Are you familiar with N. Decatur Rd? It's in the Suburban plaza (A.K.A. DA Hood).
> 
> Here is the address:
> 
> ...


 
A'ight. That's the other side of town but, I'm willing to drive to "da hood".  I ain't scurred.   (u crazy). I'm in Marietta so, I'll check a few places here first but, I should've known, everythang a sista needs is in Decatur. Thanks for the info. I hate waiting on shipping, let alone paying for it. 




grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i'm still bunning with my bag!
> 
> ...


 
Hey mama!!! Glad to see you back. I was SURELY going to put out an APB on you and ticket to Italy, if necessary.  Looking forward to peeking @ the growth you got after that perm.  (What?! She has to hide her hair from PM's too???)


Still working my phonytails over a baggied bun and 4 bantu knots while at home. I need to reup on some of my staples tho so, I feel a shopping spree coming up. Reupping on my staples always feels like grocery shopping and rolling out with a full cart.  Ah well. I think I'll check out some wigs and more phonytails while I'm out. what? I'm spending anyway! I'm thinking a phony puff might be real cute.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awwww bye bye Gina


 

Does she tangle the same?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Does she tangle the same?


 
I haven't had any tangle issues. The only problem has been the ends that rub against my shirt everyday, but I've had her for almost 3 months now.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I haven't had any tangle issues. The only problem has been the ends that rub against my shirt everyday, but I've had her for almost 3 months now.


 

Then I will keep her I just am so   with the tangle problems with MIna she is a beautiful Nightmare


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

^^I can't believe she tangled that much. Tragedy


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I can't believe she tangled that much. Tragedy


 

I told Grow I have to carry my brush around with me other wise I will look like this :locks: then if I continue to let it go it will wind up like this


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoa she tangles that much???? WTH!? Bad Mina!! 

I brush Gina in the morning before work and go on throughout the day. I'm going to a BSS on my break to see their hair for my install. Might dip into the LF section and take a peek around.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Whoa she tangles that much???? WTH!? Bad Mina!!
> 
> I brush Gina in the morning before work and go on throughout the day. I'm going to a BSS on my break to see their hair for my install. Might dip into the LF section and take a peek around.


 
I know but Mina doesn't know i am going to wear her until she is fuzzy wuzzy, LOL :lachen then I will trim her back a little to preserve what little is left


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay, I just filled my bucket and added my Fantasia WIG shampoo and washed Delia and Mina, MINA Was even raggedy wet  Okay I am going to attempt to trim her scraggly pieces and still love her. LOL 

Delia was smooth as could be you could definitely tell the difference in texture. Will rock Elise today and swap back for Mina tomorrow


----------



## polished07 (Aug 19, 2010)

Taking notes....ok so nu-gro is where its at with their moisturizer, I already looked online they dont sell it here but with me doing a long stretch (undertermined I wanted to try six months first) I def need all the moisture I can get......Still thinking about Beemine since sulfur does well with my hair well it did b4, so well see. School just started for my oldest so since I spent on getting her ready, I need to be very frugal, however my wig was shipped today yay, which was fast because I just ordered yesterday so Im pleased with that....Ill be taking this sew in down once the weekend is over my Hunni is visiting


----------



## Janet' (Aug 19, 2010)

NJOY,

I didn't know you were an ATLien...Shoot, we need to have an Atlanta Meet-Up soon!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 19, 2010)

I just ordered kinky wavy 18" from hairesthetics.com since they are having a 25% off sale.  I'm already planning for my next weave and its almost 2 weeks with the weave I have now.  I also need to buy a half wig for the two week break I'm taking between installs.  The only issue I'm having is that I'm complaining about 14 inch weave that is too much for me and now I ordered 18in!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

So I went to the BSS on my lunch break and picked up these 2 for my sew in on Saturday. What? A girl's gotta have options 

plus they were on sale....


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^I like the second one!

I'm about to take these cornrolls out for a braidout. I may taken them out tonight if I have time?


----------



## NJoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, so between this board and Barbie's new siggy wearing Halley's curls, ya got me thinking I want to weave it up. But, I gotta tell you, I'm soooo afraiiiiiiiiiiid! When I think of weaves, I think of thinning spots and setbacks. If I could wear Halley's curls "Miami Relaxed", you wouldn't be able to tell me NOTHING!!!! Ok, so you can't tell me anything now but, that's besides the point. My daughter has a stylist that does weaves that look soooooo natural. I'm thinking of calling her up and talking to her about hooking me up but, when I see weave take downs,  it's not always so good. I have wigs that I may have worn each once. But I hear those thing thin your edges. What's a girl to do. I need some experienced feedback. Should I or shouldn't I? My daughter's hair looks like, BAM!!! I'd LOVE long, wavy/curly hair without the hassle.

I think I'm growing at a decent rate (even tho I think I've slacked up over the summer) and don't want to do anything to hinder that. Help me, ladies. Help a sista out. Otherwise, phonytails it will continue to be. 




Janet' said:


> NJOY,
> 
> I didn't know you were an ATLien...Shoot, we need to have an Atlanta Meet-Up soon!!!


 
Yes m'am! I was just wondering when the next meet up would be. I attended one a few months ago. I think it's about time for another. Gonna go check the meetups section to see if anything's being planned that I don't know about.

Course, I'm ok doing an unofficial meetup so, just keep a sista in mind.




NikkiQ said:


> So I went to the BSS on my lunch break and picked up these 2 for my sew in on Saturday. What? A girl's gotta have options
> 
> plus they were on sale....


 
*whistling* I like 'em! I really like the first one a LOT! Go girl! Make sure we get them pics up soon tho. *cough*hint*cough*


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So I went to the BSS on my lunch break and picked up these 2 for my sew in on Saturday. What? A girl's gotta have options
> 
> plus they were on sale....


 
LOL hey nothing wrong with a sale. I like #2 as well  

YEAH, all of us with our new hair D


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so confused!! I might let my mom or bf pick out the hair for this install and use the other next time 

So the braids are officially out and the DC is in and boy my hair is THICK!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

The braids are finally out!!! I didn't flat iron my hair yet, but from what it looks like wet...I'm about 3.5" from APL!!! Yay hair!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Nikki I know your happy.

On another note, MIna feels a little better than she did before washing and I hope she feels this way when the wind hits it.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 19, 2010)

is there any type of spray that will relieve my itchies while in these braids??


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nikki I know your happy.
> 
> On another note, MIna feels a little better than she did before washing and I hope she feels this way when the wind hits it.


 
Thanks JJ and Mina better get her act together or its time to


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> is there any type of spray that will relieve my itchies while in these braids??


 
I used BRX Spray by African Royale and it works wonders.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> is there any type of spray that will relieve my itchies while in these braids??


 
I use Parnevu T-Tree Braid SPray it is pretty good $5.00 at my BSS. It cools the scalp for real. I have no complaints. I still can't wait to take these braids DOWN in 5 days 5 DAYS I tell you!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks JJ and Mina better get her act together or its time to


 

 Why am I wearing her and looking in the mirror like she mine.


 VANESSA and ASHLEY are on there WAY I REPEAT VANESSA AND ASHLEY ARE ON THERE WAY PLEASE STEP ASIDE.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^You're gonna have me making up names for my install now


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You're gonna have me making up names for my install now


 

Girl go ahead and name them.

I think once I rebraid I will rock Mina for 2 weeks pack her up (no need to wash her again my synthetics stay pretty clean. Wear Blair for 2 weeks and that will be it. Decembers braid up will be GINA  Yeah!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> is there any type of spray that will relieve my itchies while in these braids??


 

I use BRX Extension Braid Spray and I give my scalp a vigorous rub down/massage and this seems to work for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Girl go ahead and name them.
> 
> I think once I rebraid I will rock Mina for 2 weeks pack her up (no need to wash her again my synthetics stay pretty clean. Wear Blair for 2 weeks and that will be it. Decembers braid up will be GINA  Yeah!


 

:Copy of 2cool: rock on with Gina!!! Lol

I'm still torn between the 2 different weaves I got today. IDK which to use the first go round. Between my mom and my friends, they're split right down the freakin middle lol


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 19, 2010)

just checking in.....bunning for now cant wait to get my kinky twist in about a week or two


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> :Copy of 2cool: rock on with Gina!!! Lol
> 
> I'm still torn between the 2 different weaves I got today. IDK which to use the first go round. Between my mom and my friends, they're split right down the freakin middle lol


 

#2 #2


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

^^I had to go back and look to see which one it was! lol. I'll probably do that one for a sleeker look, but the curls would work for the rest of the summer. AHHHH! so confused!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I had to go back and look to see which one it was! lol. I'll probably do that one for a sleeker look, but the curls would work for the rest of the summer. AHHHH! so confused!


 

Then go for the other LOL,

I am sitting here looking at Futura like lace fronts for my shopping list to come  LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL! Which ones are catching your eye?

I think I'm gonna go with #2 aka 'Sasha'


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2010)

All my buns kinda look alike. I posted my braid out, southern tease and side bun about a week ago. Here's a pic of my high bun....looks the same but placed differently.






back view





side view


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> LOL! Which ones are catching your eye?
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with #2 aka 'Sasha'


 

 great pic

Freetress equal SOnya
FE - Meagan
FE - Rihanna 
FE - Selena
Milky way Cleopatra  
Sensational HH - Erika


Ladies I am exhausted going to bed see you tomorrow


----------



## ida2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it to late to join the challenge?


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello ladies, just wanted to give you all a little update. I have been wearing a straight half wig since the start of my HYH challenge and decided to finally purchase a full wig today. This is what I got except in a 1B/30 similar to the one shown in the second pic... Meet Loretta...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
 I haven't been checking in but I'm still in the challenge. I took my extensions out on 8-7, did a mild protein treatment, let my hair rest 1wk in a bun and rebraided on the 14th..most likely I'm going to keep these in for 6wks and repeat the process..I need 3inches by the end of the yr!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cute BG, love the color.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning Ladies!  

I haven't read all of the post yet (gonna have to back track).

When I got home last night I had the worse migraine.  I hopped in the shower and get straight in the bed.  This morning, I opted for glasses instead of my contacts.  I'm hoping that will help to keep the migraine at bay.

I'm going to make it my mission to find someone to do some crochet braids for me.  Either that, or I will be re-twisting.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> All my buns kinda look alike. I posted my braid out, southern tease and side bun about a week ago. Here's a pic of my high bun....looks the same but placed differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I absolutely  your buns!



ida2 said:


> Is it to late to join the challenge?


 
No ma'am, it's not too late.  Just go to the first post, click the thanks button and then click on the link to add your starting pic. 



bryantgurls said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to give you all a little update. I have been wearing a straight half wig since the start of my HYH challenge and decided to finally purchase a full wig today. This is what I got except in a 1B/30 similar to the one shown in the second pic... Meet Loretta...


 
This color is to die for!



Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I haven't been checking in but I'm still in the challenge. I took my extensions out on 8-7, did a mild protein treatment, let my hair rest 1wk in a bun and rebraided on the 14th..most likely I'm going to keep these in for 6wks and repeat the process..I need 3inches by the end of the yr!


 
Firstborn2, are you doing your own braids?  If so, how long does it take you?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 20, 2010)

is there any way to wear a lace front wig as a 1/2 wig?????


----------



## winona (Aug 20, 2010)

Ooopps Havent been checking I think I need to add all the challenges I am in to my siggie to remind myself  I have been wearing buns.  Either with braided front or just straight buns.  I have been so incredibly lazy but at least I am staying on point with dcing so my hair hasnt suffered.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 20, 2010)

winona said:


> Ooopps Havent been checking I think I need to add all the challenges I am in to my siggie to remind myself I have been wearing buns. Either with braided front or just straight buns. *I have been so incredibly lazy but at least I am staying on point* with dcing so my hair hasnt suffered.


 
I soooo feel you on this one.  I haven't done much experimenting with protective styles the way I should.  I need to get it in gear.  I just get bored so easily...not to mention the fact that I'm lazy.erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> is there any way to wear a lace front wig as a 1/2 wig?????


 
YOu can take a little of your own hair out in front to have your natural hairline if this is what your asking. 



@Bryantgurl ---- Welcome Loretta


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is exactly what I'm asking^^^ So would I keep the lace on..how do I go about wearing it like this??


----------



## Sade' (Aug 20, 2010)

Still rocking a full sew in! Pics are located here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486736 Posts #1,#2,#3,#8 AND #63 (page 4)

I will be removing this install in September and re-installing.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=muffinismylovers#p/u/51/LEHi2TFXwV8

CP Was looking for a video for you  here you go she is the Lace Front QUEEN I tell you no lie. I love APril


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

JJ I'm debating...should I flat iron my hair before the install or just do a good blowout and leave the length check for the big reveal?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 20, 2010)

Hiding My Hair and LOVING MY TWISTOUT!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^Totally diggin it on you!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

My New Into's 

CLip In bangs Human Hair  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SIpdLMkRMA&feature=related

Plus The GOODY's For only $20 bucks 
www.Goody.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pmsLjQblLc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6cr749tXf8&feature=related

If you don't have a Ez-Comb or HairZings Get yourself some these are awesome  and you can use these with your SOuthern Tease 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7xYaj34rdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmX88wOShQM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7HT3umsrgw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncH1_w8YeNw&NR=1


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I'm gonna do a blowout today instead of flat ironing my hair before my install. Like JJ said, hold off until December for the big reveal. I'm anxious to see how long I can actually hold off doing a length check though


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2010)

today I tried my first sock bun...all my other pics have been with me using my hair without a sock....wow, it's huge! not sure i like my buns this big. pics a little fuzzy but check it out.











Was in wig store yesterday....think I will attempt a half wig soon. I got full caps but it's too hot for that plus my wigs look to wiggy.


----------



## Babylilac (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies

 I have been AWOL for some time ,still in  braids  week 6 trying to push to week 8 then will take them off for a week or two then rebraid or weave it up again.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> today I tried my first sock bun...all my other pics have been with me using my hair without a sock....wow, it's huge! not sure i like my buns this big. pics a little fuzzy but check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
R U kidding me these buns are Beautiful!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

^^ITA! I'd kill for a bun that big right now


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

Ladies these are my new toys  Check it out!

I got them from Etsy.com 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/quecraft?ref=seller_info


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

and one more


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

Ooooh now those are pretty. How would you wear those? Up-dos and buns?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ooooh now those are pretty. How would you wear those? Up-dos and buns?


 

Yeah I am intending to wear it up into updo's and buns when I am out for the 2 weeks in between and roller sets after my relaxer look how simple this lady did this updo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6cr749tXf8


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay ladies, I am officially out of this challenge. I ma sorry, this one just isn't for me anymore. I think I'll stick to still hiding my hair but I will be doing more of a personal challenge from now on. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies these are my new toys  Check it out!
> 
> I got them from Etsy.com
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/quecraft?ref=seller_info


Love etsy. I bought satin hair scrunchie's from them about a month ago. Fast shipping too. Last night I bought a hair stick. Probably will buy more in the next few weeks. I had a ton of stuff in my cart b/c $7 don't sound like much but that adds up after you put about 10 items in your cart.  Here's the one I bought from etsy --->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
Don't be fooled by them showing they only have 1 in stock of whatever you're looking to buy. They "claimed" they only had 1 in stock of the flower I bought but I see they have another one, just like mine, posted on the site today. In some cases this quantity 1 thing may be true...but I'm finding that it's not, thus far.



NikkiQ said:


> ^^ITA! I'd kill for a bun that big right now





JJamiah said:


> R U kidding me these buns are Beautiful!


Thank u JJ and Nik....xoxoxo


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Love etsy. I bought satin hair scrunchie's from them about a month ago. Fast shipping too. Last night I bought a hair stick. Probably will buy more in the next few weeks. I had a ton of stuff in my cart b/c $7 don't sound like much but that adds up after you put about 10 items in your cart.  Here's the one I bought from etsy --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OOOHhh Beautiful, I seen so many Beautiful Sticks NOW spill it, show pics how to use them, I Didn't buy any because I didn't know how to use it 

I would like to place another order eventually because I love accessories.

Does etsy have Jaw Clips fancy ones? I am a lover of those.

Plus if you have any similar to the ones I bought Demonstrate please, Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OOOHhh Beautiful, I seen so many Beautiful Sticks NOW spill it, show pics how to use them, I Didn't buy any because I didn't know how to use it
> 
> I would like to place another order eventually because I love accessories.
> 
> ...


 I've used sticks before don't have any pics of using them with a style...In the past I haven't done anything fancy...I've always used two sticks and tuck it in my hair the traditional chinese style...the criss-cross look....when you look at the back of the head, the sticks cross each other to form an X. Promise I'll post a pic of my stick when I get it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I've used sticks before don't have any pics of using them with a style...In the past I haven't done anything fancy...I've always used two sticks and tuck it in my hair the traditional chinese style...the criss-cross look....when you look at the back of the head, the sticks cross each other to form an X. Promise I'll post a pic of my stick when I get it.


 
Hold on I assumed only one stick came since one was showing; does these come as two or one? or do you purchase 2 in quantity  I can't wait to see, I will show my efforts  when they come    

She does amazing work and I can't wait to wear them


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

Posted this here for everyone to check out --- Celina posted this in another thread.



CelinaStarr said:


> I've been looking around for hair sticks that I would someday like to own and here are some links that I've found (or was informed of by others):
> 
> http://www.ketylo.com <---I've heard so many good things about these and want to order some soon.  The Dymondwoods are waterproof; so, they're good for wet/damp bunning.  These are a favorite at the Long Hair Community.  These are gorgeous but simple sticks.
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

*duplicate


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hold on I assumed only one stick came since one was showing; does these come as two or one? or do you purchase 2 in quantity  I can't wait to see, I will show my efforts  when they come
> 
> She does amazing work and I can't wait to wear them



Nah u right sis, only 1 stick comes with the etsy purchase. I've bought  cheapie chinese sticks before that have come two to a pack and have  inserted them in the criss cross style. 

I can't wait to see your styles. My dh just picked out an etsy item he  liked, so guess I'll be buying something else. Dang it and she's already  sent my item off, so no savings on consolidated shipping. Oh well.

Exquisite hair has some cheapie chinese sticks that I might buy. They  come 2 to a pack. Check out exquisite from the quote I inserted created  by CelinaStar.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 21, 2010)

cancelled janet hh half wig, outre kenya and shanti half wigs..

ordered sensationnel hz7047, another 7052 (even though mine is still looking good i want a back up), outre yasmine, new born free aurora. 

These are all reorders except aurora..well i ordered her before but it wasnt in stock..hopefully she is this time. I'm pretty much geared up for this challenge. I'm not sure when to use up my pass..maybe the end of sept or something. I think at that pt ill be so busy in law school i won't want my hair out b/c I'll prolly be pulling it out if i wasn't hiding my hair.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I used BRX Spray by African Royale and it works wonders.



truth.com

I'm using MN while in these braids and I cowashed for the first time while my hair was still braided up. Moistness I tell ya....moistness!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 21, 2010)

getting ready to wash and DC and then do a nice bun with 2 flat twists in the front


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 21, 2010)

washed, dcing and braiding it back to go back under sensationnel hz 7052. its her 3rd week and she is still going strong. I washed her with woolite yesterday. Amazing tip!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 21, 2010)

Morning ladies I just came from getting a facial and my face feels plastic, it is from the cones in one of the products  

Well Divachyk I might be along with you placing another order. I truely can't wait until they come.

YOU ladies want to hear something sad and funny at the same time 

I am wearing my MINA wig today; I was dying to try the SPIN PINS so I twirled the mina in the back and tried the SPin Pins on the wig, What a damn shame.  (it made a small bun but nice and it felt strong)


----------



## babydollhair (Aug 21, 2010)

I took out my braids last week and have been bunning. Next week i will incorporate the Ovation Cell Therapy in my regimen to try to get some more length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay so I got my new install in today and I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!! I went with the curlier hair that I showed you ladies and it was a great choice. Long and soft. I'm at about MBL/touching WL with it curled up. This is my goal length!!! When I get a chance to take better pics, I will be sure to post them for you all to see


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see your install Nikki  

I am doing nothing much today just enjoying my day; Brushing the crap out or Mina, figure I will burn quite a few calories and get muscles that way


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so I got my new install in today and I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!! I went with the curlier hair that I showed you ladies and it was a great choice. Long and soft. I'm at about MBL/touching WL with it curled up. This is my goal length!!! When I get a chance to take better pics, I will be sure to post them for you all to see


ooooh...can't wait to see pics!



JJamiah said:


> I can't wait to see your install Nikki
> 
> I am doing nothing much today just enjoying my day; Brushing the crap out or Mina, figure I will burn quite a few calories and get muscles that way


 too cute. make sure you rub with both arms so that you balance out the muscles. 

Here's a pic with 1 hair stick that I already had in my stash. I usually stick 2 sticks in my hair but I lost 1 of them.  I'm not creative at all. In the past I've tried using sticks to actually secure the hair in a messy bun but didn't get a good hold. Now, I secure the hair first and then accessorize with the stick rather than securing hair with it.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 21, 2010)

I was searching through my subscribed threads for HYH ideas and thought I share possible helpful links to help us hide our hair...HTH someone -- 

China Buns, Cinnabuns and tops bun videos

.+*.+*.+*Hair Accessories Websites *+.*+.*+.

Sistaslick - Chinese Bun

Favorite PS

Reecie's Airdried Double-Bun YouTube Tutorial

Don’t throw away your old synthetic wigs!

101 PS

PS to try


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^ I will keep that in mind LOL! Don't want one arm looking like Popeye and the other like Olive Oil

I am super excited right now I am I am, Next week comes a load of new toys and it's my wash day so I get to play and practice with lots of things


----------



## NJoy (Aug 21, 2010)

So I went shopping @ my local bss to re-up on some supplies and to check out some half wigs.  I ended up in the phonytail section and grabbed a straight hip length phonytail.  Oh, you know what I'm gonna say. YOU CAN'T TELL ME NADA!!!

This is full on Diva and if I were at my laptop, I'd post a pic fo sho!  Lol.  I think my phonytails will hold me over for a bit.


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 21, 2010)

hey ladies, just got back from vacation and I was rocking up do and ponytails all last. I will be rocking twist outs this week.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 21, 2010)

NJ your keep rocking your Pony's and I want to see it girl, 

3J great job keeping up your PSing 
I have 3 more days until I take down the braids and I will be trying out my spin pins and all


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay I know I've been silent since I've joined but I'm ready & in full action tonight I'm washing and conditioning my hair. Braiding it and letting it air dry & tomorrow I will be getting my curly weave. Hiding my hair isn't going to be that hard after this.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 22, 2010)

_Sorry I had to use a pass for this week (If there is one). Start of the fall semester and I didn't want to look like a crazy woman for the start._


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay here are the pics I took yesterday after the install was done. Had to take them with my phone of course


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 22, 2010)

My braids are super fuzzy right now and I am ssoooooo not happy about it.  Its only been like 6 days...I wasn't expecting to combat fuzz until week 2.  I tie my hair down every night and I only rinsed my hair once in the shower (no smooshing or scrubbing...just ran water through my hair)...Oh well...I am still determined to keep them in for 4 weeks like I initially planned because I refuse to let my 50 bucks go to waste.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 22, 2010)

Onto week 3 and I am going strong on this challenge. I'm so proud!!! I will be getting a perm at week 13 and hopefully I will have a substantial amount of growth..I have about..an 3/4 to an inch right now..which is pretty good..b/c I'm only 7 weeks post.


----------



## khpooh (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here are the pics I took yesterday after the install was done. Had to take them with my phone of course



looking good nikki!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

khpooh said:


> looking good nikki!


 
Thanks girlie!! How's the transition going??


----------



## polished07 (Aug 22, 2010)

So pretty @ Nikki I love the curls! Chelly I purchased my first synthetic lacefront got her in the mail yesterday and I was soooo scared once I pulled her out the box, but I got my youtube on and was able to cut the lace successfully, I plan to leave some of my hair out for a more natural hairline, Ill post pics when I put her on tomorrow  

Right now Im just prepooing my hair took it down from my sew in and lets just say I have a head full of new growth Im going on 15 wks post got 11 more weeks to go till I relax if I do relax at all well see Im so indecisive at this point, gonna prepoo overnite, wash and dc and airdry tomorrow braid my hair up and slap Lauren on oooh I cant wait !


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking good Nikki 
Polished congrats on that first Lacefront, you only get better with time. 
I purchased my first HH Lacefronts last week and I am so anxious to get them  

I have 2 more days until I break down my braids and give my hair a good scrubbing.  I will Deep condition as well as steam my hair is definitely over do 

I sprayed my hair with the Nu Gro and Braid spray last time before the take out.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 22, 2010)

hello, ladies
 I am not officially in the challenge, but i would like to know if anyone wearing sating cap under their wig if so where did you buy it (only Brooklyn or Manhattan).


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello I am wearing a mesh cap like the one below it keeps my hair from getting snagged by the lacefronts it also doesn't pull my hair out on the sides like the regular wig caps. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=00XHK4CCZSQRT3839QPG

They cost more but give less damage and my braids still look good after 4 weeks


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im still in the hide your hair challenge!
Been rocking this same weave for 4 weeks and this is some cheap $20 per bag hair! On the other hand the hair in my avatar is Goddess Remy French deep that I only kept for 2 weeks! Thank God the guy at the hair boutique only charged me $60 per bag, if i paid the standard $90 I wouldve been so sick!

Here is my current install:


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been wearing my hair out since the 18th so I could play in my curls, but I will be back under my wig and for the rest of the challenge starting tomorrow! I don't want to, but I know it will definitely help since I know I manipulated the mess out of my hair and if I kept it out, I would be doing too much damage.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 22, 2010)

I had to cut part of my net weave off my edges since I notice a lot of my hairline was being pulled out.  Next weave, I'm leaving my hair line out.  I hope I did not cause myself a setback.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 22, 2010)

i'm back and with pictures lol. this is how i will be rocking my hair for the first couple of weeks of school!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^Totally loving that!!

Thanks JJ and Polished! I'm loving it so far. 
JJ I know you can't wait to take the braids out in a few days. Have you decided on the PS's that you're gonna do until your next set of braids?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, I am actually pretty good, Not anxious anymore lol.

I most likely will use my Spin Pins and do a side bun for a few days and then I will switch it up to something else. 

September 10 it all goes back in but I will be enjoying my free time until


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm gonna shoot for October 16th to be the take out date for me. That'll be 8 weeks in the install and 25 weeks post relaxer. It was so funny when my stylist saw my hair yesterday. I had blown it out, applied some profectiv and brushed it down so it wouldn't be too wild. When she took my ponytail down and started to part it, she said she noticed the NG and was surprised I had that much in just 4-5 weeks since she had last seen me. Talk about made my day. I hope this trend continues on for the next year or so. I'll be to my BC goal length in no time(NG at SL)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds great Nikki, I have 2 years of trying this out but like I said this is a possible Life time change for me. I do plan to continue to relax, but I love not having to cater to my hair 24/7

So the 4/2/6 might be forever will let you know in 2 years


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what I'm going to wear under my wig. Maybe individual twists? I want something that will stay maybe 2 weeks or something...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^Can you do a nice flat twist? They can work under the wig and when you don't want to wear it, you can do a cute twist out!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Can you do a nice flat twist? They can work under the wig and when you don't want to wear it, you can do a cute twist out!



Ehhhhhh.... not really. They're not that great. Lol. Plus, I don't have much hair at all anymore so I don't know if it's even possible anymore!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Well you can definitely get some braids and then wig it


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I'm just gona do some twists tonight and see how it turns out. I may wear them out but I'm not sure yet. I'll show pics when I decide!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Sounds great Nikki, I have 2 years of trying this out but like I said this is a possible Life time change for me. I do plan to continue to relax, but I love not having to cater to my hair 24/7
> 
> So the 4/2/6 might be forever will let you know in 2 years


 
I think my 8/1 routine will be my staple for a while too . Now if I can only get my product staples down pat I'll be good to go. With that being said...time for braid spray!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I think my 8/1 routine will be my staple for a while too . Now if I can only get my product staples down pat I'll be good to go. With that being said...time for braid spray!!!


 
LOL, I need time with my baby (my hair)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sneaking in to say I'm back from my Nashville vacation with straightened hair... *runs out*


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey, I am actually pretty good, Not anxious anymore lol.
> 
> I most likely will use my Spin Pins and do a side bun for a few days and then I will switch it up to something else.
> 
> *September 10* it all goes back in but I will be enjoying my free time until



One of the best days of the year...right up there with Christmas.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 22, 2010)

Tatiana that looks lovely!

I think I am obsessed with half wigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why didn't I jump on this bandwagon before. I can experience so many different lengths, curls, etc!!!! And take all of that of at the end of the day and nurture my hair!

This is the bestest! LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> Tatiana that looks lovely!
> 
> I think I am obsessed with half wigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why didn't I jump on this bandwagon before. I can experience so many different lengths, curls, etc!!!! And take all of that of at the end of the day and nurture my hair!
> 
> This is the bestest! LOL


 

I know why you thought you were too good for our fAKE hair band wagon "um hmmmm" I loves that band wagon.


I am glad your enjoying your hair mam. I love it. I just snap and go, I take down Tuesday. Yes September 10 is great I get my braids back and it was Hmmm Somebodies birthday I for got I began with an S and M and S. Oh yeah It will be SoMeBodieS birthday LOLOLOLOLOLOL It will be your Bday  Got plans?


I am dying to see some pics lady! Show those Halfies off!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I know why you thought you were too good for our fAKE hair band wagon "um hmmmm" I loves that band wagon.
> 
> 
> I am glad your enjoying your hair mam. I love it. I just snap and go, I take down Tuesday. Yes September 10 is great I get my braids back and it was Hmmm Somebodies birthday I for got I began with an S and M and S. Oh yeah It will be SoMeBodieS birthday LOLOLOLOLOLOL It will be your Bday  Got plans?
> ...



No plans as of yet. I'll be 31 so I'll stay in my room, pig out on Pizza (hahahaha) cry incessantly while listening to Martha Wainwright. Quite entertaining, eh?







This is Tammy!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

TAMMY LOOKS GR8 on you; go girl :neckroll: GO GIRL! Keep that in your rotation lady!

That sounds great as long as Tammy is with you


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here are the pics I took yesterday after the install was done. Had to take them with my phone of course



Me likey


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> No plans as of yet. I'll be 31 so I'll stay in my room, pig out on Pizza (hahahaha) cry incessantly while listening to Martha Wainwright. Quite entertaining, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay now Tammy is the ish!!! I love her on you girl!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

awww snap! I'm 4 months post today


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats Nikki


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

OFF TOPIC PEOPLE: 

Dermelogica Barrier Repair is an awesome Whaterless moisturizer (this is how they spell it LOL) it is awesome to the bone!

Oh and this is for skin not hair  for my face!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats Nikki! How is your transition going?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Congrats Nikki


 


JJamiah said:


> OFF TOPIC PEOPLE:
> 
> Dermelogica Barrier Repair is an awesome Whaterless moisturizer (this is how they spell it LOL) it is awesome to the bone!


 


davisbr88 said:


> Congrats Nikki! How is your transition going?


 

Thanks you guys!!!

JJ- is it a daily moisturizer??? You know I'm in desperate need for a new moisturizer lol

Davis- so far so good. getting some good growth and its not too hard to deal with the 2 different lengths. granted my NG is WAY thicker than my relaxed hair, but that comes with the territory lol. I'm shooting for an 18 month transition, which will fall around my birthday next year


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks you guys!!!
> 
> JJ- is it a daily moisturizer??? You know I'm in desperate need for a new moisturizer lol
> 
> Davis- so far so good. getting some good growth and its not too hard to deal with the 2 different lengths. granted my NG is WAY thicker than my relaxed hair, but that comes with the territory lol. I'm shooting for an 18 month transition, which will fall around my birthday next year


 

Yes, it feels really great.


----------



## debbiedee (Aug 23, 2010)

...though i am joinin the challenge late, i have a starting picture which i took in July and since july I have had box braids...i will be starting school in september so the next protective style for me is weave...perfect for school. will reveal in december...


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Davis- so far so good. getting some good growth and its not too hard to deal with the 2 different lengths. granted my NG is WAY thicker than my relaxed hair, but that comes with the territory lol. I'm shooting for an 18 month transition, which will fall around my birthday next year



Great! I didn't find that I had much trouble with the two textures either. My transition was actually pretty easy, but the hardest part was being patient (OBVIOUSLY! lol)

SN: I didn't get a chance to do my twists last night so my hair is just going to be slicked back under my wig and I think I will do the twists tomorrow afternoon or something. We'll see how it goes! As I said before, I'll post pics if I do it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Great! I didn't find that I had much trouble with the two textures either. My transition was actually pretty easy, but *the hardest part was being patient (OBVIOUSLY! lol)*
> 
> SN: I didn't get a chance to do my twists last night so my hair is just going to be slicked back under my wig and I think I will do the twists tomorrow afternoon or something. We'll see how it goes! As I said before, I'll post pics if I do it!


 
Yeah that's pretty darn obvious, Ms. Early BC 

You gonna do the individual twists?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Well one order came in, The UPS guy is new and didn't drop my hair I am a little Pissed right now. He didn't even ring my bell I saw him drop a box, ran to the door, he was already in the truck


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

@Nikki: Yeah, I think I may do them tomorrow afternoon.

It's my first day of grad school ladies! I am so excited. So, I put on my SantaFe Girl again today and realized that she was just a little too long for my liking for school, so I cut her to about shoulder-length.
I'll be wearing her until the end of the month! 
Class at 2:10 - see you guys after!


----------



## polished07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey ladies Im sitting at home with dcing my hair and looking up hair/fall clothes online until I have to pick my girls up. Sooooo Ive been contemplating making a quickweave/wig like the one Ediese made for my fall hair, Im a subscriber of Island Beauty and Ive been wanting to try this ever since but seeing Ediese's EPRT wig is making me want one even more! So I have this really hood rich hairstyle that I want to rock for the fall, maybe not hood rich but really big hairstyle I would make the bottom layer fuller of course but I want the exact bang and I might do a lil bit of caramels and browns with it, soooo please dont laugh at me ladies, I really like this girls hair and I think Im gonna try this when I get some hair I want to try this with........

I want my hair like the chic on the far left (with the gold dress) but thicker on the bottom and cut better but same concept ya know





Im gonna get my hair like this when I get my full weave sewn in.....


----------



## polished07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats on grad school @ Davis!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @Nikki: Yeah, I think I may do them tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> It's my first day of grad school ladies! I am so excited. So, I put on my SantaFe Girl again today and realized that she was just a little too long for my liking for school, so I cut her to about shoulder-length.
> I'll be wearing her until the end of the month!
> Class at 2:10 - see you guys after!


 
VERY cute! loving that look on you! 



JJamiah said:


> Well one order came in, The UPS guy is new and didn't drop my hair I am a little Pissed right now. He didn't even ring my bell I saw him drop a box, ran to the door, he was already in the truck


 
That jerk!! Well who was in the box???



polished07 said:


> Hey ladies Im sitting at home with dcing my hair and looking up hair/fall clothes online until I have to pick my girls up. Sooooo Ive been contemplating making a quickweave/wig like the one Ediese made for my fall hair, Im a subscriber of Island Beauty and Ive been wanting to try this ever since but seeing Ediese's EPRT wig is making me want one even more! So I have this really hood rich hairstyle that I want to rock for the fall, maybe not hood rich but really big hairstyle I would make the bottom layer fuller of course but I want the exact bang and I might do a lil bit of caramels and browns with it, soooo please dont laugh at me ladies, I really like this girls hair and I think Im gonna try this when I get some hair I want to try this with........
> 
> I want my hair like the chic on the far left (with the gold dress) but thicker on the bottom and cut better but same concept ya know
> http://imagefra.me/
> ...


 
I like that "hood rich" look lol. The girl in the grey dress has the same weave I almost had installed.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> VERY cute! loving that look on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Darn Vitamins I ordered  I want my LF's Darn it


----------



## polished07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nikki I was gonna put ghetto but I didnt want to offend anybody, I mean I like it but Im not offended at all but you know, well see I hope I can pull it off if so this and my full weave will carry me into the spring if I time it right


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Nikki I was gonna put ghetto but I didnt want to offend anybody, I mean I like it but Im not offended at all but you know, well see I hope I can pull it off if so this and my full weave will carry me into the spring if I time it right


 
Oh girl I feel ya. I've tried on wigs with that look and I couldn't pull it off so I knew the sew-in wouldn't be a good idea. Why don't you try that? That way you can see how you look before spending money on getting it done and then end up not liking it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay I left my phone in the car, but here is the pics of the curly I was thinking about. 

Mr. says he wants curly hair  So when did I miss this memo before or after my last order, hmmmm, I dunno. I am not much of a curly wearer, I have ruby and Vera in a half wig, but he says he likes the lace front look LOL. 

So these are the two I was thinking about.....

What do you think with my face shape?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @Nikki: Yeah, I think I may do them tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> It's my first day of grad school ladies! I am so excited. So, I put on my SantaFe Girl again today and realized that she was just a little too long for my liking for school, so I cut her to about shoulder-length.
> I'll be wearing her until the end of the month!
> Class at 2:10 - see you guys after!



Congrats on grad school!!!! I just got my steamer today...so excited!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Congrats on grad school!!!! *I just got my steamer today...so excited!!!*




Congratulations Your going to LOVE HER! I love my steamer   we have been seperated for four weeks I shall meet her again tomorrow or Friday one.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm going to wear a busted bun to keep heat out of my hair.   I am going to attempt a year long relaxer stretch. I am hoping it will lead me to healthier hair. I enjoyed my District Convention so much. As a reward for losing a pants size, I was able to buy me a cute outfit.   Hubby helped me pick it out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I left my phone in the car, but here is the pics of the curly I was thinking about.
> 
> Mr. says he wants curly hair  So when did I miss this memo before or after my last order, hmmmm, I dunno. I am not much of a curly wearer, I have ruby and Vera in a half wig, but he says he likes the lace front look LOL.
> 
> ...


 
My vote is for Scandal all the way!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> [/B]
> 
> Congratulations Your going to LOVE HER! I love my steamer   we have been seperated for four weeks I shall meet her again tomorrow or Friday one.



Ahh! Yeah! I saw that you joined the steamer challenge! Hooray!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm going to wear a busted bun to keep heat out of my hair.   I am going to attempt a year long relaxer stretch. I am hoping it will lead me to healthier hair. I enjoyed my District Convention so much. As a reward for losing a pants size, I was able to buy me a cute outfit.   Hubby helped me pick it out.



Lol...what is a busted bun
How long post relaxer are you now?
Congrats on losing a pants size, that's great!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ahh! Yeah! I saw that you joined the steamer challenge! Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm only a month post relaxer. A busted bun is just enough hair to make a pony tail.  I'm calling it busted because my hair is not very long.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ahh! Yeah! I saw that you joined the steamer challenge! Hooray!


 

Yes I did  
I figured I might as well, I will be steaming while I out of Protective styling any who so LOL. 

So now we will be steaming it up together, let me know how you like it. What are you using? 

Tomorrow - Friday what ever day I take it out I am using Shescentit Banana Brulee mixed with/ a pinch of APhogee 2 minute 


Nikki I bet you do like the Scandal LOL, I knew you would pick her.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yes I did
> I figured I might as well, I will be steaming while I out of Protective styling any who so LOL.
> 
> So now we will be steaming it up together, let me know how you like it. What are you using?
> ...


 
Lord am I becoming that predictable now???


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Lord am I becoming that predictable now???


 
 LOL 

Don't worry it is okay. I am a little PO'd with him because I showed him the ones I was ordering and he could have included the info about wanting curls then  

Anywho I will attempt to curl my HH when they come and I wear them but right now I am wearing Mina she has a curl alright (raggedy ends) LOL


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 23, 2010)

So after wearing buns for three weeks, I put in small twists this weekend.  The plan is to keep them in for two weeks.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

nisha98 said:


> So after wearing buns for three weeks, I put in small twists this weekend.  The plan is to keep them in for two weeks.


I can't wait til next fall when I will have enough length to wear my twists out!!!
PLEASE post pics! I love mini twists!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

Davis YOu actually look like an adult in this pic; WOW, once you talk though that all goes out the door  

Yellow is your color you look beautiful


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Davis YOu actually look like an adult in this pic; WOW, once you talk though that all goes out the door
> 
> Yellow is your color you look beautiful



LMAO!!!
FINALLY!!!!
Actually, I have been told that often about yellow. I wore this yellow romper one day and everyone was like "you're glowing!" I was like "ok.... thanks?" Lol. But thanks so much. I guess I will have to wear it more often. It's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. (But that was completely off-topic...)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

I am shocked too I didn't think u could look older than 12 if you tried  

They were right, Yellow is the one makes your skin glow and totally brings out all your features. Amazing.  

I have decided to take down my braids on time. I was going to leave it until friday but it is feeling like I have some build up. I have a job on my hands.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am shocked too I didn't think u could look older than 12 if you tried
> 
> They were right, Yellow is the one makes your skin glow and totally brings out all your features. Amazing.
> 
> I have decided to take down my braids on time. I was going to leave it until friday but it is feeling like I have some build up. I have a job on my hands.



Aww shucks... 
Thanks JJ!
And how many braids do you have to take down?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

One long bee hive braid, just tired and didn't want to do it mid week but I know my hair feels weird in the front


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 23, 2010)

I really wish that I could tell you that I took pictures of my first protective hairstyle.. but I didn't. I only have the link of the style directions-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz7ZSAW6ZCQ&feature=player_embedded
Those lasted about a week, but can last way longer with upkeep-- i'd say no longer than 2 weeks. This week, I am trying a new style that I got off of Curlynikki.com under the updo section... The actual hairstyle is not posted on the site, i had to do some fishing through the users' other videos to find this 'do.. Here are some pics:
 

I will try to keep this look for the week... lol, let's see if it will last. 

So far, so good!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I can't wait til next fall when I will have enough length to wear my twists out!!!
> PLEASE post pics! I love mini twists!


 
Your hair is beautiful - you could rock some fly twists right now. But since you asked, here are a few pictures. While I tried to keep them pretty small, I made some larger in the crown since I know that area tend to tangle up badly with super small twists.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

^^Pssssh! The shrinkage is NOT encouraging me to wear them out! I am not fully comfortable with it yet (which I knew was going to happen and why I planned to transition long-term... lol... but that didn't happen!) Yours are lovely!!! If I had your length, ya darn skippy I'd wear them out!
How long did your twists last? Did you do them on wet or dry hair? Did you use any products when you twisted? I think I am going to twist a quadrant of my hair tonight to kill some time before bed.


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^Pssssh! The shrinkage is NOT encouraging me to wear them out! I am not fully comfortable with it yet (which I knew was going to happen and why I planned to transition long-term... lol... but that didn't happen!) Yours are lovely!!! If I had your length, ya darn skippy I'd wear them out!
> How long did your twists last? Did you do them on wet or dry hair? Did you use any products when you twisted? I think I am going to twist a quadrant of my hair tonight to kill some time before bed.


 
I do my twists on wet hair because it is easier for me to deal with and it tends not to be so frizzy. Plus since I use watered down Knot Today to moisturize it is no point in me doing them dry as they will shrink up as soon as that water hits them. (The picture below is of twists on blow dried hair in May and it was taken a few days after completion and they were shrinking but you can see the difference; although I have more length, they were already frizzy.) I applied the kimmay leave in and a little Kinky Curly Curling Custard to do this set. I also braided them up while damp which creates the crinkled look and I redo that every night. My twists will last a long time; this summer I went out of the country and they held up for three weeks with co-washing (I was at the beach and the baby threw sand in my hair). But I paid the price when it was time to take them down so I will try not leave them for more than two weeks and to keep the co-washing to a minimum.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks so much for the info! I love this twist pic too!
I definitely am going to try to do some tonight and see what they look like in the morning... let's see if they hold up through my crazy sleeping!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

I went ahead and twisted my hair after I washed. It only took like 20 minutes (for some reason, I thought it was going to take a long time...)
Anyway, I hope they last the week and a half, and then if I can, I can maybe wear a twist-out bun thingy for the rest of the second week and then re-twist. If this goes as planned, I will probably wear my hair like this, re-twisting every two weeks for the rest of the challenge! 
Here are some pics, of course (sorry for the raccoon eyes - I was in the shower washing off my makeup and we all now how mascara likes to play):


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey ladies! I got a sew-in!!! I am in love It's a full sew in with no hair left out...so no blending necessary. I got it Friday, Aug. 20 and I plan on keeping it in until the end of November.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^They did an awesome job!!! I looks so natural. Me likey


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

Under the Steamer with Alter Ego! got about a 3/4th baseball size of hair but it is all so soft and so is the hair that came out!

UPS man came about 9:15am this morning  I got my hair and Nu Gro HOLLA!!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm using one of my passes to wear my hair out a couple of days, then I think I will put it in a lil bun or back under my wig.

I washed, deep conditioned, lightly blow dryed some sections and did a curlformer set last night. It came out okay, but I don't think it will last since some of the ends are frizzy already and the curls are soft. I used some wrap foam to help set them, but maybe I should've used more.





I will be back to hiding very soon.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

I have bunned with my Spin Pins will rock this all week!

My son just asked Mom can I chill with you and play my game  I feel so Loved, he goes your hair (the ball of hair) is mad soft LOL!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 24, 2010)

I did this hairstyle yesterday but today I just put the puff into a bun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrg8m83zfgo


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

Washed, did a protein treatment, and a deep conditioner (under my steamer)- My hair was so soft!!! Here are pics of the rollerset...We still have a little bit of work but I'm liking it so far!!!!

ETA: Everybody at work says that I look very teachery, which is a good thing since I am a school counselor


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 24, 2010)

cute Bob!!! 



Conqueror_aka said:


> Hey ladies! I got a sew-in!!! I am in love It's a full sew in with no hair left out...so no blending necessary. I got it Friday, Aug. 20 and I plan on keeping it in until the end of November.


----------



## nisha98 (Aug 24, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Hey ladies! I got a sew-in!!! I am in love It's a full sew in with no hair left out...so no blending necessary. I got it Friday, Aug. 20 and I plan on keeping it in until the end of November.



I love it. I plan to do crochet braids Labor day weekend but was researching the possibility of getting a weave with no hair left out to take me from October thru the end of the challenge. I've never had a weave before so I have some questions for you if you don't mind. 

What is the brand of the hair used?  And how many packs or ounces were used?  And other words of advice?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 24, 2010)

No prob, Nisha.

I always get BSS hair for my installs. If you are getting a long hairstyle...I would suggest more quality hair like Bobbi Boss Indi Remi, or Sensationnel Goddess Remi.  Since I was getting a bob, I got Milky Way Saga Gold, which is lower on the price point. It is known to shed and tangle after washing a bit more than the other 2 brands that I mentioned...but since my hairstyle is short...it shouldnt be a problem.

My advice is to go on the salons forum and inquire about a weavologist in your area (if you haven't already gotten one) Make sure that you've seen their work in person...esp. with a full weave...some look amazing, and some look a H.A.M. depending on your stylist.  My stylist is amazing...i love him! He leaves my edges out per my request, and is awesome at razor-cutting. His braider is great, and he's not heavy handed...so I'm not in excessive pain. Good luck! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey ladies are the rollersets considered "hiding your hair," too? Somebody please clarify this for me. Maybe I didn't use one of my passes lol

tia


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh lordy! OP, please let us know...I hope I didn't mess up!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Still doing my thing with my phonytails. As promised, here's my latest acquistion. Ms Thang herself, Nadia.







Synthetic, feels real and withstands heat so, curlable (um, did I just make up a word? erplexed). Yep. Diva length!






It's too hot to wear hair all over my head but, I can be long and lucious still, can't I? In full Diva mode. Ya heard??!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would think that a roller set would hide your hair as much as a braid or twist out... right:crossfingers:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I would think so since its not really showing the true length of your hair. When it starts to droop though, pin that bad boy up! lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ I think OP already said braid- and twist-outs are only HYH if they are pinned in an updo... or maybe I am mistaking that for something else.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^Well, then, I will be pinning my hair up, then...My rollersets still definitely HIDE my length, but I want to be in compliance! Thanks!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice PIC ladies whew you ladies are doing it up in here.

I decided to keep my bun under my Vera, LOL I didn't want to look so blah and my bun is still 4 strands of hair cute but I want to WOW myself LOL. Plus maybe these curls will set someones mind at ease LOL!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ LOVE VERA! Can't wait til I switch out on the 1st. 
The longer I go, the easier this becomes. I am definitely in it for the long haul JJ! We can do it!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ LOVE VERA! Can't wait til I switch out on the 1st.
> The longer I go, the easier this becomes. I am definitely in it for the long haul JJ! We can do it!


 
Definitely we are going to do this! 

I also love that Vera is Reversible so I love wearing her with the tag part forward.

My scalp is very sore from taking down the braids today  

I still can't wait to get it rebraided September 10  Excited I tell you!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification ladies, my curls don't touch my shoulders and they hide my length. I will pin or bun it up once it starts to hang. 

(grabs pass back off the table, puts in pocket)

Another question are puffs considered hiding your hair? Sorry I have so many questions. My real hair hasn't been out, as I've been half wigging all summer.

tia


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

TWA's she said were considered PS so I would think the PUFF pony is too real length isn't showing


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Definitely we are going to do this!
> 
> I also love that Vera is Reversible so I love wearing her with the tag part forward.
> 
> ...


 
I'm a month behind you- October 9th mine are coming out and going back in October 16th.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm a month behind you- October 9th mine are coming out and going back in October 16th.



I wouldn't be going back until December 10  HUH, I am tired, Need to nap but have to take the kids to foot ball just came from Chuckie Cheese  Where a kid could be a kid and a Mommy could relax LOL 

MSCOCO where are YOU AT? 

I TEXTED YOU? 

WHERE DID YOU HIDE? 

HMMMMM>>>>>?????


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm about to go purchase a half wig. I have an interview coming up and I don't wanna wear my bun again...but do you ladies think the bun is ok. I wear it very neat and sculpted. But I think the half wig may switch things up.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> I'm about to go purchase a half wig. I have an interview coming up and I don't wanna wear my bun again...but do you ladies think the bun is ok. I wear it very neat and sculpted. But I think the half wig may switch things up.



As long as the bun looks professional. The half wig is nice as long as it isn't too much. I think the half wig I am wearing might be a bit much for an interview the way I am wearing it. maybe something shorter and managed. I have it teased out alot.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ Co-sign. I wouldn't wear a big, curly MBL half-wig (for example) to an interview, but it also does depend on what the job entails. If you're applying at a funky fashionable retail store, the half-wig might be right up your alley. If you're applying at an office, I would do the bun. I think I would always go with a bun (who can get more professional than that?) regardless because they are definitely the safest. But if you're applying at American Apparel or something, they LOVE big natural, curly hair, so that would be a different story.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah...i'm thinking the bun wins. but if i find a nice believable angled bob wig...it might be a go. lol. I'll post my decision tomorrow...lol


----------



## SoFlyy (Aug 24, 2010)

Just checking in ladies!! I co-washed my weave for the first time and I think it was a success... the hair regained bounce & I felt clean underneath!! Yay me. I have found that my Remy has been shedding kinda frequently lately but that could be as a result of me not tying it up.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like to enter the challenge.  I have been in mid length/waist length braids (ala Janet Jackson 's Poetic Justice braids, just smaller) a little over a month. I did them myself. So I have that part down.  I have gone back to my first "hair love" which  was the crown and glory method.  I had gotten a lot of growth out of that years ago.  I do not want to come out of braids until Dec. 31 (maybe a little before, my wedding anniversary in Dec. 31 and my husband asked if he could see my hair-lol, yeah it's been hiding for a while.  I had been wearing sew-ins prior).  My goal for this challenge is 3 inches for Christmas/New Years.  I will basically wash, oil, use Infusium 23 leave-in, and reinstall braids as needed and that is it.


----------



## Avaya (Aug 24, 2010)

Y'all said a braidout counts as HYH right?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

Avaya said:


> Y'all said a braidout counts as HYH right?




 they sure do


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm...I think we need a LHCF meet-up one weekend. What do you think JJ?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Hmm...I think we need a LHCF meet-up one weekend. What do you think JJ?



 I agree what a Brilliant Idea Nikki  
I was getting my 20 minute High Frequency treatment  my sore head is now even more sore


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

^^what in THE world is a high frequency treatment?lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.jellenproducts.com/Porta.../uc-3500.htm?gclid=CPnXpJbJ06MCFWBd5QodNRo8ug

I am going to be using this to increase circulation in my scalp  while my hair is while out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Well good googa mooga. Can't say I would've even thought of something like that lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Well good googa mooga. Can't say I would've even thought of something like that lol



They used this in school on us.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey ladies just stopping by really quick thanks for the motivation esp. JJ, Davis and Nikki for wigging it during this challenge, I absolutely love love love Lauren she is so bouncy and cute, only con's is its kinda shiny, so I need to get some cornstarch and she's a #4 so she's a little bit lighter than I expected but thats ok I know better next time. So here is Lauren, she's by sensationnel and she's my very first lacefront wig and Im gonna rock her as long as I can.....


----------



## polished07 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh and I need to braid my hair its kinda puffy because Im 14 wks post and I have my hair in 3 big plaits underneath my wig cap, disregard the deer in the headlights look guys lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

She looks great on you! Good choice girlie . You have your hair out in the front?


----------



## polished07 (Aug 24, 2010)

yep just a little bit I need to get that part down pat and Im good to go...


----------



## polished07 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Nikki, I really like her, I responded back to fast Im youtubing for more wigs lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol. I go on there looking at braiding tuts so I can do my own installs, but I can never do it lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

JJ you have all the gadgets, don't you?!
I've never even heard of that!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

polished07 said:


> hey ladies just stopping by really quick thanks for the motivation esp. JJ, Davis and Nikki for wigging it during this challenge, I absolutely love love love Lauren she is so bouncy and cute, only con's is its kinda shiny, so I need to get some cornstarch and she's a #4 so she's a little bit lighter than I expected but thats ok I know better next time. So here is Lauren, she's by sensationnel and she's my very first lacefront wig and Im gonna rock her as long as I can.....




 This looks really beautiful on you and natural WOW!

My hair feels so great right now, HUH, in two weeks back up she goes for four weeks 

Davis I have been know to have lots


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2010)

jujubelle said:


> I'm about to go purchase a half wig. I have an interview coming up and I don't wanna wear my bun again...but do you ladies think the bun is ok. I wear it very neat and sculpted. But I think the half wig may switch things up.


 I wore a nice bun to my interview I had last week. It wasn't a puff, but looked more like a donut bun except without the donut. I was planning to do the southern tease but had a bad hair morning. I think the bun added to my professional look. Plus, my hair was neatly pulled back and I didn't have to worry about wig placement.



NikkiQ said:


> Well *good googa mooga*. Can't say I would've even thought of something like that lol


 Lol, haven't heard this phrase in a while except we actually say good googly moogly.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about finding another HYH style or take a week long pass to rest my hairline. At random times my hairline (where I part my hair) is tender although I move the part around. Think I might have to dust off the wigs, although that would stress the hairline too. I'll figure something out.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Hubby Bought Home a few days ago I didn't peak in the bag but now I did.

Two head Bands one is a slim metal one with rhine stones and the other is fabric with black stones that one is COOL. They both are just one I might not get to wear. Other than that it had a cool neck scarf and a pair of Stretch brown bear cords I LOVE IT!  Oh and a nice pink purse


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^you and your accessories lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^you and your accessories lol



I know I am about to box of some clothing and crap (purses, coats and more purses)  in my room this week for the lupus foundation to come pick up. HUH~!!!! give to a good cause 

And make room for my new stuff as well.  Yeah.

Yeah, I likey~! I love Headbands I think I hated them so much when I was little  and now I love them  that is like pink I hated pink until I was about 25 LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to get the elastic headbands when my hair gets a bit longer. The regular ones squeeze my temples too much by the end of the day. And that combined with my glasses is just too much on my ears lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I want to get the elastic headbands when my hair gets a bit longer. The regular ones squeeze my temples too much by the end of the day. And that combined with my glasses is just too much on my ears lol



Pic of the regular ones please  

I love the elastic ones too  

I can't wait for my Etsy.com order to com :woohoo: I can't Wait I could play with my hair updo's with my four strands LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Pic of the regular ones please
> 
> I love the elastic ones too
> 
> I can't wait for my Etsy.com order to com :woohoo: I can't Wait I could play with my hair updo's with my four strands LOL!


 

This is a regular one 

http://www.forever21.com/images/large/78966732-01.jpg


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> This is a regular one
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/images/large/78966732-01.jpg



Your right they are glasses squeezers


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Such a pain in the butt too b/c I have a really cute one with feathers on it that I wear out. But it squeezes the whole time and drives me bananas.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Girl you better rock that!


----------



## polished07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much JJ, U, Nikki and Davis have really motivated me to wig it and keep it fab through this challenge! Im gonna order about 2 more to last me for 5 wks and then Ill go back to bunning and my sew in hopefully full sew in (I always flake out and get a partial) on Oct 15 that I will try to wear until Dec 15 then Ill relax for Christmas before my reveal for the challenge....Im excited making all these hair plans but Ill will be 32 wks post when I relax Im definitely gonna need some divine intervention


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Polished your doing  your thang, Definitely we will be revealing some awesome hair I don't doubt you a bit. I can't wait until my reveal ladies January 8th (I hope my scalp isn't sore  )


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Polished your doing your thang, Definitely we will be revealing some awesome hair I don't doubt you a bit. I can't wait until my reveal ladies January 8th (I hope my scalp isn't sore  )


 
I kinda wanted to do a reveal on New Year's Day, but I guess I'll use a pass and show off for the family for Christmas.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes thats what I wanted to do @ Nikki, Ill be in NY for NYE so I figure Ill just get a duby while Im up there well I would have to really research it but yeah thats what I wanted to do hopefully Ill be BSB by then.....


----------



## polished07 (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Polished your doing your thang, Definitely we will be revealing some awesome hair I don't doubt you a bit. I can't wait until my reveal ladies January 8th (I hope my scalp isn't sore  )


 
Thanks girl Omg thats what Im scared of, I have the nerve to be tender headed too


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Yes thats what I wanted to do @ Nikki, Ill be in NY for NYE so I figure Ill just get a duby while Im up there well I would have to really research it but yeah thats what I wanted to do *hopefully Ill be BSB by then*.....


 
Stick to your reggie and you'll get there soon


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

ooooohhhh that would be nice. I am having a family dinner I am rocking one of the Diva's I got. Vanessa, Ashley or Gina


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Or Scandal! 

ETA: pic of 'Sasha' at work


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^^ Ur wrong you know that right LOL, I wore Vera to curb his appetite LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^my bad! Did he like Vera?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

He was like you still covering up your hair (you heard him)  he did say he liked Vera though,


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah, maybe you know the answer to this question: Would braidouts, twistouts, and rollersets be considered hiding my hair...my rollerset hair puts me at SL and obviously that's hiding my length but I want to be in complaince with the challenge...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Janet' said:


> JJamiah, maybe you know the answer to this question: Would braidouts, twistouts, and rollersets be considered hiding my hair...my rollerset hair puts me at SL and obviously that's hiding my length but I want to be in complaince with the challenge...



Yes Mscoco says anything that hides your hair, but as stated on the board once those curls start to drop, pin it up because that will not be considered HYH. 

 

Please everyone Pray for my MsCOCO she will kill me later. But She isn't feeling well 

I hope she returns soon


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^Thanks!!! Aww sending out ((hugs)) to MsCoCo!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying JJ! I must have gotten my info mixed up with the protective style challenge rules or something. Yay! That means I will be wearing a twistout sometime next week.
Prayers going out to MsCoCo!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Been wearing braidouts this week!

This weekend I think I'm gonna do micro twist.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

I was wondering what happened to your PNC. I hope she's okay.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

I know, I was ready to  her  but then I realized it's not like her. She must be   so now I am


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully she gets better soon b/c I've missed her catch-up comments in here lol. She would respond to like 20 at a time. It was awesome! lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

so I see your rocking your girl at work,  I am going to keep sporting a bun under Vera until until (could be tomorrow  ) . LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so loving this hair. the true test will be today when I cowash. Gonna have to braid it before I do anything to it. I'm probably gonna switch over to a super low maintenance reggie while I'm in the installs, but who knows.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG what a dragging day I am exhausted (that TOTM) HUH


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Yes thats what I wanted to do @ Nikki, Ill be in NY for NYE so I figure Ill just get a duby while Im up there well I would have to really research it but yeah thats what I wanted to do hopefully Ill be BSB by then.....



You'll get there!!! We will all reach our goals if we really put our minds to it!



polished07 said:


> Thanks girl Omg thats what Im scared of, *I have the nerve to be tender headed too*



Omg... that is one thing my stylist used to HATE about doing my hair. I am like a child when it comes to that (be quiet JJ! I know you're thinking something about me being childlike!). When I got Senegalese twists, I popped Tylenol like Mentos and cried, but at least I did it quietly and with dignity... 



NikkiQ said:


> Or Scandal!
> 
> ETA: pic of 'Sasha' at work



Love her!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^thanks D


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> You'll get there!!! We will all reach our goals if we really put our minds to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Just came in getting ready for my 20 minute (might make it 10) treatment  Love it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Lucky butt!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd get one of those stimulating thingies if I didn't just spend a boat load on hair stuff the other day. *sigh*


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh oh...what did you buy now young lady?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2010)

... some oils, butters, and powders... don't judge me!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello, I am finished  it felt so Good..... 

So you got oils, butters, powders sounds good to me 

Nikki


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Darn you and your human head massager!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Darn you and your human head massager!!!!



LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

awww dang. I did set myself up for that one huh? 

So JJ I think I'm gonna make my own sulfur mix that we talked about and see how that works out during the winter.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely are you buying the sulphur or do you want me to send you a little since  you only need about a tea spoon or two  I just need a container or send it to you in a zip lock


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Definitely are you buying the sulphur or do you want me to send you a little since you only need about a tea spoon or two  I just need a container or send it to you in a zip lock


 
I'll probably buy a little bottle of it myself. It might cost you the same to send me a zip lock as it does for me to buy it


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2010)

just dropping by to say hello...nothing much to report other than i tried on my full-cap human hair wig last night to see if i could make it look realistic but it wasn't happening. how do you all get your wigs to appear natural, like your own hair. I have synthetic and human hair wigs.


----------



## foxee (Aug 26, 2010)

Buns were getting boring, so I'm back in crochet braids!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> just dropping by to say hello...nothing much to report other than i tried on my full-cap human hair wig last night to see if i could make it look realistic but it wasn't happening. how do you all get your wigs to appear natural, like your own hair. I have synthetic and human hair wigs.




I get my hair braided around in a circle beehive smack a mesh cap and then my wig it's flat to my head and it looks natural; I make it my own by fingering and combing, brushing and flat Ironing


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

I am missing my wigs right now, I feel detached 

anywho I am sporting a bun today  and I did for half of yesterday with my spin pins  I do adore them. 

I am thinking if my bangs are here by next week I will wear my bangs with my phony bun in the back LOL! yeah I think I just might. The following week I might wear my bangs with the Phony Pony. 

These are the styles I am thinking about for now. I still have 3 orders for hair I am waiting on. My Goody Order, Etsy Order, and my Clip in Bang order. I am so excited


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

...Just wanted to update...my rollerset lasted 3 days but I'm ok with that! I was just thinking though, when you ladies were saying once the rollerset starts to fall, pin it up...I am 100% natural and when my rollerset starts to get old, my hair starts reverting and it shrinks instead of expands, so there was no need to pin it up to hide the length, lol. What I have done is put my hair in a ponytail...see attached!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

^^such a cute pony!!! my waves look a little like yours and that makes me quite happy lol. your hair is


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I need to wear my half wig! When I wear my own hair down, I get annoyed that it's touching me and it's in a bun by the middle of the day. I think my half wig would help me get used to my hair touching me.  My hair was usually kept around SL pre-LHCF, so anything longer than that annoys me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

wearing your hair down?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I think I need to wear my half wig! When I wear my own hair down, I get annoyed that it's touching me and it's in a bun by the middle of the day. I think my half wig would help me get used to my hair touching me.  My hair was usually kept around SL pre-LHCF, so anything longer than that annoys me!





Bun It bun It Bun it,  

I am like that too, my own hair touching me perplexed
Grrrrr! during the cooler weather I am


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I did my cowash last night for the first time with this install and to be on the safe side, I parted it in 2 and did big twists. It totally worked too!  kept my curls in tact and there were no tangles or anything.

(excuse the conditioner in the middle of my head )


----------



## winona (Aug 26, 2010)

UPDATE: have been bunning it for 2 weeks now.  DCing or CoWashing every 3-4 days.  I have been so lazy ya'll.  After my length check this weekend I think I am going to do cornrows going into twist to change it up for next week


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think my little twists are going to make it to 2 weeks! I think I will take them down on Sunday (6 days) and see if the twist out looks halfway decent, which I doubt, since my twists are extra fuzzy and mushed now. Next time I am definitely going to use more than just water and leave-in. I am thinking of making a whipped mango butter cream for the next time I twist. If I do, I'll let you all know what happens with that.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

Just texted my cousin who braids my hair and asked her to do it the 7th instead of the 10th  I figure a few days early wouldn't hurt  

I miss the wigs what can I say!

I also mixed up a concoction of sulphur D )

1 table spoon of Sulphur
2 ounces of Hot six oil
1 oz of emu oil
1 oz of jojoba oil
1 oz of NTM
2 Ounces of Infusium 23 
a few drops of peppermint for the smell and tingle shake shake
1 oz of Coconut oil 

That is it 

When I get my braids I will try to use this twice a week max  TRY


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

You're like a chemist lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You're like a chemist lol



No I tried to put the good stuff in there  

I got my oils and my liquids conditioners and Sulphur now lets hope for some growth


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 26, 2010)

Still hiding under Yasmine, I can't wait to bring out Emily.


----------



## lushlady (Aug 26, 2010)

Still doing okay with this challenge.  I've been wearing buns for the past few weeks.   I just posted a few in that natural bun thread.   I'm pretty sure I will need a pass for Labor Day weekend though.  I haven't had my hair straight since April and I just want to see what it looks like now.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 27, 2010)

Still in braids....


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

I am still bunning with my Spin Pins. I sprayed with Infusium today and put a little Nu Gro on my hair  Used my sulphur concoction realizing that when I am in braids I won't want to use this stuff, to avoid build up 

Plus next time I will use this two days next to wash day to avoid the oil spill effect 

It's Quiet in here


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

Let me bust out the FRIDAY festivities!!!!

I just signed up for Whimsy's HL 2011 Challenge!!!!  Am I crazy????


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey you gotta reach for the stars, 

After Waist I am done, I will just trim back and maintain


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^So True...because honestly, if my goal is HL but I reach full WL- how can I be sad about that?! I'm going to stick with it- thanks JJ!!!!

You sure you wanna stop at WL, lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^So True...because honestly, if my goal is HL but I reach full WL- how can I be sad about that?! I'm going to stick with it- thanks JJ!!!!
> 
> You sure you wanna stop at WL, lol.



I always get overwhelmed right at WL and just cut it off out of frustration/getting rid of the past, waiting to exhale moments . Maybe now I can have the patience I need to have for it Maybe. If it isn't too much I will continue. I mean I just use to get so frustrated with it. We will see


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet, HL will be no problem for you!  I personally don't think I could do HL so I'm shooting for WL stretched lol


----------



## Poutchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello ladies, 
I still have my single braids, no extension added. I plan to take them down this thursday, do an overnight DC and put braids in with extensions that I will tentatively keep until Mid October. I am not sure how small I will do them though... We will see. 
HHJ to all
Transition is still going one, 1 week shy of 6 months post


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2010)

18 weeks post!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Only 5 more days of SantaFe Girl!
*and the crowd goes wiiiiiiild*
I'm ready for a change!!!! Luckily I'll have my face buried in books this weekend so I won't be surfacing to really wear her anyway, which lessens the resentment towards having to wear her AGAIN. Thankfully, I only technically HAVE to leave the house 3 times a week from now, so I hope I can get through next month without being as bored.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Only 5 more days of SantaFe Girl!
> *and the crowd goes wiiiiiiild*
> I'm ready for a change!!!! Luckily I'll have my face buried in books this weekend so I won't be surfacing to really wear her anyway, which lessens the resentment towards having to wear her AGAIN. Thankfully, I only technically HAVE to leave the house 3 times a week from now, so I hope I can get through next month without being as bored.



Maybe month one you wear one,

Month 2 your option to wear one and two

Month 3 you can opt to wear all 3 or 2/3 and so forth


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Maybe month one you wear one,
> 
> Month 2 your option to wear one and two
> 
> Month 3 you can opt to wear all 3 or 2/3 and so forth



Good suggestion! You always come through JJ!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

Last month I got bored with just Delia so I popped on Mina and then Elise when Both the others were getting washed.

This time I am going to wear Mina and Blair  (I might sneak Elise in there too ) 

We need variety this is suppose to be fun not feeling like we are tied down. 

I am wearing my bun comfortably over my spin pinned bun LOL it looks nice and full!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I get my hair braided around in a circle beehive smack a mesh cap and then my wig it's flat to my head and it looks natural; I make it my own by fingering and combing, brushing and flat Ironing


 Flat iron? Really? At what temp? I've applied products and combed/brushed mine but never flat iron. Hmmm, something to consider.

Not having hair braided might also be part of the issue. I gonna check out a lace front or half head. Any cheap suggestions? My budget won't allow a very expensive one at the moment. 

This was posted a few minutes ago and looks nice (on her although it might not work for me) --http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495132


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

Try the Synthetic Hybrid mix, that you can curl. I flat Iron the Human Hair.

But The Hybrid is more affordable. Futura, Hybrid, Nutura are some names they go by. Look for with heat use up to 350 - 400 degrees. that means you can use Flat iron or curlers up to that degrees but start with less. 



http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...&Display=0&Type=Brand&Keyword=FREETRESS EQUAL

http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...&Display=0&Type=Brand&Keyword=FREETRESS EQUAL

http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...ay=0&Type=Brand&Keyword=SENSATIONNEL LACE WIG


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay JJ now you need to stop b/c those are some cute wigs and I'm trying to keep from buying new ones right now!


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 28, 2010)

Today is my wash day so I might throw it into some 2 strand twists


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yesssss! We're back in business. I decided last night that the twists really only last like 3 days, so on the fourth day, I am going to see what the twist-out looks like and see if I can do something with that. Then maybe I will twist it back up after a day or something.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 28, 2010)

Still bunning.  I went out and got some Goody spin pins and I LOVE EM! Def. easier than bobby pins.

davisbr88 I love you lip color in your siggy, what is it?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks! It's actually not a lipstick. I use a MAC paint in Canton Candy, covered by a pink blush, and then lined with brown liner and an elf baby pink gloss on top. I'm making a video of it today so I'll send you the link when I'm done.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am in today doing my son's hair. I have decided to double strand twist his hair nice and uniform about small sized and loc them.



bimtheduck so happy you like the SPIN PINS


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 28, 2010)

Change in plans once my hair is in braids I will moisturize it only once a week. My hair doesn't need so much moisture. Never really has so once a week I will spray after the first full week of them in. So that would equal about 3 times while they are in (shrugs) if it's not broke I won't go fixing it. 

I gave myself a hardcore Aphogee 2 step last night and it didn't even give me Aphogee 2 minute results. I think maybe because it was the last of the treatment maybe, I dunno, maybe crap was at the bottom. so I will do it again next week, another clarify, aphogee with hair down, I might pop that nexxus on after and then steam Alter Ego in and get ready for my braids. My hair is TOOOO soft right now  no likey that!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm SO tempted to get a steamer, but I don't think I can use it with the install done right now or in the future. totally confused right now! Do I want is as a Christmas gift for myself for in between installs or should I wait until I stop getting installs done??


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 28, 2010)

Get it for Xmas for in between so you can feel the lush of it  I love it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

table top or stand up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I don't post much in here, but I am wigging it.  Have been since January 2010.  Will look for a couple cute styles to get me through Fall/Winter.

It's such a great PS and you never have a bad hair day and it keeps your Head warm during the colder months.

Looking forward to wig shopping in the next few weeks.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> wearing your hair down?



I told you guys that I got my hair straightened this past week! It's in a pinned up ponytail, so no worries! I used another one of my passes, I know! But I'm just happy my ponytail is laying down. I really want to flat twist the front and put my puff back on today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm SO tempted to get a steamer, but I don't think I can use it with the install done right now or in the future. totally confused right now! Do I want is as a Christmas gift for myself for in between installs or should I wait until I stop getting installs done??


 
I used my steamer when I had a full head install. I diluted my DC with water in a applicator bottle to ensure the DC reached my entire head ( I also DC'd the weave) . The only thing I had to work out was sectioning of the weave so the steam could reach my braids more easily; at the end of the day it worked and the hair lookied a little better afterwards too.

ETA: I have the table top for easier storage, but the stand up one would be better for me because I woud love the ability to adjust it.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just wanted to share my bun with everyone.. it looks so pretty today for some weird reason


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^ So cute and full! I need haaaaaair!
And I adore your hair color btw.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I used my steamer when I had a full head install. I diluted my DC with water in a applicator bottle to ensure the DC reached my entire head ( I also DC'd the weave) . The only thing I had to work out was sectioning of the weave so the steam could reach my braids more easily; at the end of the day it worked and the hair lookied a little better afterwards too.
> 
> ETA: I have the table top for easier storage, but the stand up one would be better for me because I woud love the ability to adjust it.



That's the way I cowash and shampoo now-with a spray bottle of half product and half water. When I cowashed the other day, I sectioned the weave in 2 and twisted it so it wouldn't tangle. Maybe I can make a few more sections and twist them into mini buns all over so the steam could reach my scalp better. Hmm...time to start browsing for stand up steamers lol

ETA: I peeped around Amazon, Salons r Us, and ebay. I've seen a few that I like, but the black one from SRU is in the lead


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2010)

Danigurl18--Beautiful


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> table top or stand up?


 Stand up Hands down for me!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies, I don't post much in here, but I am wigging it.  Have been since January 2010.  Will look for a couple cute styles to get me through Fall/Winter.
> 
> It's such a great PS and you never have a bad hair day and it keeps your Head warm during the colder months.
> 
> Looking forward to wig shopping in the next few weeks.


  Idare



danigurl18 said:


> I just wanted to share my bun with everyone.. it looks so pretty today for some weird reason



Beautiful! 



NikkiQ said:


> That's the way I cowash and shampoo now-with a spray bottle of half product and half water. When I cowashed the other day, I sectioned the weave in 2 and twisted it so it wouldn't tangle. Maybe I can make a few more sections and twist them into mini buns all over so the steam could reach my scalp better. Hmm...time to start browsing for stand up steamers lol
> 
> ETA: I peeped around Amazon, Salons r Us, and ebay. I've seen a few that I like, but the black one from SRU is in the lead


 This is the one I have  get it get it!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi all.  I've been MIA for a little while because I had a disaster with my cornrows and had to take them out early.  Now I'm in two strand twists with a wig over top...lets see how long I can hold out.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just checking in! I'm still 2-strand twisting and bunning my hair! 
I actually wore two curly afro puffs for the last couple of days....something new for me....BTW, please excuse the sun glare in the pics....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5862&attachmentid=93918
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5862&attachmentid=93919
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5862&attachmentid=93920
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=5862&attachmentid=93921


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2010)

Welp... I'm a little frustrated with having to re-do my twists twice a week because I really need to cut down on manipulation. Feeling ambitious today, so I am going to do mini-twists and PRAY to God that they last 2 weeks. Hopefully I will be done by 12:00 tonight.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I made it to 4 weeks with my braids. I want to stretch my wash day out until next week.  8 more weeks to go!!!


----------



## ojemba (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

I took put my braids (5weeks), I hab very little hair loss. I pre pooed, washed with Aphogee damage shampoo, 2 min reconstructor then deep con with Alter ego mixed with a little wgo. My leave in was bee mine Deja milk and silken child detanglet. Slipt was amazing. I air dryed then moisture n seal. I'm now in the process of self braiding some medium singles plates with extensions. I'm hopeing to keep this in for about 3 weeks.

I love the way my ng feels, I have about a inch and I'm 9 weeks post.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the new half wig I got today.. I'm so sick of doing buns  It's the Isis TP-15 in F4/27 I got it from the BSS for 25.00 here it is


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^^ LOVE!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 28, 2010)

*Checking in*

Ummm........I logged in to a HUGE surprise tonight. WOW!!! The forum is....._different_. This is gonna take some getting used to. 

Anyway...Hey Ladies!!  I know I've been MIA. I thought I'd check in though to let you know that I'm still hiding my hair in my trusty dusty bun. My tired ole bun is what I should be saying.  I tried a braidout with a satin scarf last weekend, but my hair wasn't completely dry when I took it down, so it turned out to be a HAM. So, when I have 24 hours (or time to sit under the dryer) I'll try it again. The bad thing is that I let my hair airdry about 80% first, then I lightly sprayed it with my conditioner mix to wet it a little bit more. And that little bit still needed more than 8 hours to dry.  Sometimes thick hair is NOT what's it's cracked up to be.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2010)

So I decided to put mini twists in my hair tonight so I can avoid having to re-twist twice a week with the chunky twists I was using. OMG... I've been going for like an hr and a half and I just finished half. These BETTER last 2 weeks! Lol.



As you can see, I don't even have that much hair! I didn't expect it to take this long! I am using coconut oil and gel on dry hair to twist so I will probably spray them with some water (or maybe my juice!) to loosen it up a little big so the ends coil better. Wish me luck ladies!

ETA: Welcome back, Ms.Twana!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 30, 2010)

Joining this challenge!


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE all these adorable styles you ladies are posting!

congratulations on the pretty styles and to all, keep the pictures coming!

thank God i am in this challenge because i just had a relaxer disaster and can do nothing but hmh!

i think i added too much protein in the midstep, so my hair is like a broomstick.

cannot even think of trying to get a comb through it. so it's big dc time!

and big hmh time!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I've been MIA for a minute.  The migraines have finally eased up.  Today is my first day back at work, so we'll see how it goes.

Thanks for taking care of the thread for me JJ!  Also, thanks to JJ and Divachyk for checking up on me.  My hair only suffered a little.  Today I'm wearing a braidout, but I think I'll pin it all up.

I have some serious catching up to do!  I also have to get used to this new format.  

I'll be back on this evening.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 30, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> This is the new half wig I got today.. I'm so sick of doing buns  It's the Isis TP-15 in F4/27 I got it from the BSS for 25.00 here it is



This looks very cute on you!  You actually favor the model in your siggy.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^^ Coco, girl I know a thing or two about migraines. Doesn't the new forum look give you one instantly? I just shake my head when ppl say they have a migraine simply b/c they have a little headache. No boo, that's not a migraine. Glad you are back! Missed you. I've been a MIA a little too. I started back to school (I'm a adjunct instructor) so my plate is full between my full-time and part-time (teaching) job.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 30, 2010)

My hair is too darn soft, I see what little hair everyone else is losing especially my son and I am wondering why I lost so much, yes it was shed hair. but my son was in longer than me  and had 50 strands


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hellooo ladies! Finally able to get on LHCF, and I just want to stay that my hair is still straight, but my ends are protected. I was supposed to wash my hair this weekend, but I have had such a small amount of breakage since I was about 8 weeks post! I just decided to continue protecting my ends, and wait until next weekend (or the weekend after that!) to wash my hair.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 30, 2010)

ms coco welcome back! im happy ur feeling better..

Also still hiding my hair under my quick weave.. Super natural bob.  Although this w/e i went out with just my cornrolls.  I just needed a break.. Im gonna try to keep these cornrolls in until the end of september, which is so hard, cause after a week im ready to redo them..


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

Yay!!! Ms. Coco is back! Uh oh...is she gonna get us for clowning around in here???


----------



## polished07 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey ladies! Still cornrowing and wearing Lauren as planned now Im thinking about getting Anita next, I kinda want a half wig for this month too, just dont know which one to get as of now, but Ive been moisturising my hair with Glycerin,Water, Peppermint Oil (just a couple of drops) and sealing with an oil mix of EVCO,EVOO and JBCO....oh and Ive been using sulfur 8 braid spray, I took my braids down from last week and literally no tangling and my new growth was a good girl, I just might make it to December to relax...yayy!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 30, 2010)

Outre Joseane


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^ LOVE!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im wearing mini twist. I did them yesterday. It took me over 6 hours !! I'm gonna try to keep them in 3 to 4 wks at least. I've never worn twist that long so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 30, 2010)

I came on today for a second got off to do somethings and that was it site was down again, I went along my business this site is getting to sometimesy, Any who !!!!

PEOPLE when I took those braids out I felt it was a tON of shedding , my son's hair and a fellow members hair confirmed it. I don't know if my scalp is too sensitive for braids 

But I am wrapped up under two caps  I am not going to stop wigging it No way!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 30, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Outre Joseane



Ohhh Lalah so nice, looks like a nice Hawaiian look Me likey!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA for a minute.  The migraines have finally eased up.  Today is my first day back at work, so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> ...


 
Oh so you've been MIA, too?? I just KNEW I was gonna get the whoopin smiley from you. 

I'm rocking a bantu knot-out. Yesterday, it was a poofy mess. I used Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and coconut oil. Last night I used HE LTR, did my bantu knots over, and today it held up just fine. So, I now I'll try that for my next braidout.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 30, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> Im wearing mini twist. I did them yesterday. It took me over 6 hours !! I'm gonna try to keep them in 3 to 4 wks at least. I've never worn twist that long so we'll see how it goes.


 
I am too! I was complaining because mine took 3... lol. But it makes sense... I have thin hair. I hope mine last that long too! Our twists better cooperate!


----------



## Lute (Aug 30, 2010)

Took my braids out over the weekend.. (had them in from july 3rd to August 29). Got a new set done.. I love this set..cause the twists are a bit thin.. I didnt expect theyre were going to do it like that.. I want to keep them in longer than 2 months.. but im not sure how im going to do that.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 31, 2010)

Breaking out Emily today (I love how she looks on me).


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 31, 2010)

back in my puff today because i'm feeling lazy this morning


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

ARGGGGGHHHH!!!!  I'M HATING THIS NEW FORMAT!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

divachyk said:


> ^^^^ Coco, girl I know a thing or two about migraines. *Doesn't the new forum look give you one instantly?* I just shake my head when ppl say they have a migraine simply b/c they have a little headache. No boo, that's not a migraine. Glad you are back! Missed you. I've been a MIA a little too. I started back to school (I'm a adjunct instructor) so my plate is full between my full-time and part-time (teaching) job.



Girl, my head started pulsating as soon as I tried to get back on here last night.  I was blocked out.  I still can't visit my own profile.  I'm not a happy camper about that either.  Ugh!

Anywho, my goodness, your schedule sounds like you have very little time to do much.



JJamiah said:


> My hair is too darn soft, I see what little hair everyone else is losing especially my son and I am wondering why I lost so much, yes it was shed hair. but my son was in longer than me  and had 50 strands



Your hair is beautiful.  Don't stress yourself out too much over the shedding.  BTW, I tried to msg you last night, but of course it wouldn't go through.  I've used up all of my text msgs until Sept 11th.  You did a beautiful job on your son's hair!  Gorgeous!



ellehair said:


> ms coco welcome back! im happy ur feeling better..
> 
> Also still hiding my hair under my quick weave.. Super natural bob.  Although this w/e i went out with just my cornrolls.  I just needed a break.. Im gonna try to keep these cornrolls in until the end of september, which is so hard, cause after a week im ready to redo them..



Thanks Elle!  It's good to be back.  Each day I'm starting to feel like my old self.  Thank goodness.  The bob sounds really cute!  I'm still wanting to try the crochet braids or the tree braids.  

Question...does anybody know the difference between the two?  Seems to be the same to me.erplexed



NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! Ms. Coco is back! Uh oh...is she gonna get us for clowning around in here???



No  today.  I knew you and JJ would have kept the thread jumping in my absence.



polished07 said:


> Hey ladies!  *Ive been moisturising my hair with Glycerin,Water, Peppermint Oil (just a couple of drops) and sealing with an oil mix of EVCO,EVOO and JBCO* I just might make it to December to relax...yayy!



Your mixture sounds heavenly!  Keep on doing what you're doing and you probably won't have any problems making it to December.



chelleypie810 said:


> Outre Joseane


 
Love it!



naturalagain2 said:


> Im wearing mini twist. I did them yesterday. It took me over 6 hours !! I'm gonna try to keep them in 3 to 4 wks at least. I've never worn twist that long so we'll see how it goes.



I'll bet they turned out so nice!  You should post a pic and let us see.



JJamiah said:


> I came on today for a second got off to do somethings and that was it site was down again, I went along my business this site is getting to sometimesy, Any who !!!!
> 
> PEOPLE when I took those braids out I felt it was a tON of shedding , my son's hair and a fellow members hair confirmed it. I don't know if my scalp is too sensitive for braids
> 
> But I am wrapped up under two caps  I am not going to stop wigging it No way!



Whenever I have braid's installed I always have a massive amount of shedding...but I can't tell the difference.  I still have a huge bush of hair.  I don't even miss the shed hairs.  I'm sure yours isn't too bad...and I know you're not going to give your girls up.



Ms_Twana said:


> Oh so you've been MIA, too?? *I just KNEW I was gonna get the whoopin smiley from you. *
> 
> I'm rocking a bantu knot-out. Yesterday, it was a poofy mess. I used Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and coconut oil. Last night I used HE LTR, did my bantu knots over, and today it held up just fine. So, I now I'll try that for my next braidout.



LOL!  Nah girl, you get a reprieve this time.  You know I would have pm'd you to track you down.

My hair has been a poofy mess for the past couple of days.  I just don't know what to do with it right now.  I was off work all last week, and of course you know I didn't have any vacation time.  So that's one week without pay...I can't even think about getting my hair done or buying that half wig I wanted.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

now THAT is how you catch up on a thread!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

No Mscoco I won't be giving up my girls LOL! I think Vanessa will be my girl for quite some time. I lvoe her.

I ORDERED a Curling iron 1 1/4 barrel for $30 bucks, 4 Hair one Cleansers and aphogee leave in last night from sally's--- I hate paying for shipping.  Plus I got my 25% off code and today is the last day. 

I am going to barrel curl Vanessa to give her some extra ump THANK Ateyaa for the lesson on curling HH lace fronts LOL!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel like I haven't even scratched the surface.  Hopefully, by this evening I will have full access to the site. Right now I can barely post. :-(


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

After I cowashed last night, I decided to hit up the hair left out of my install with my Chi. I have to say I was amazed. One pass and BAM! flat as a board. Idk if it's just my NG behaving very well from the heat or Beyond The Zone heat protectant I used...b/c that's the best thing I've used since running out of Chi Silk Infusion!

Side Note:This site is driving me banana hammock. it's telling me I don't have permission to look at pics posted on here. WTH!? and now I can't see any avis or siggies. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^^  I can't see anything either, 

I don't have permission to post pics, look at profiles or anything.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 31, 2010)

Same here, yesterday I couldn't post until later one in the evening.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok...I thought that I was the only one.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I feel like I haven't even scratched the surface.  Hopefully, by this evening I will have full access to the site. Right now I can barely post. :-(


 My posting capability appears to be 95% reinstated but I still am unable to view profile but the newest update indicates a number of us are having that problem. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=6 

Still bunning. I'm looking some new styles. Kinda getting bored with these. Ugh.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

I AM LOVING Vanessa people, I am GRILLING RIGHT NOW, GUess what NOT melting my hair, I was sweating on it, guess what NOT Drawing up and getting tangeled. THIS WAS the best money spent on a BSL lace front, LOL Hey they front is heavy layers the back is BSL and I am happy camper LOL, where are my bangs at ?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^Too freakin cute!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Too freakin cute!!!!



thanks Janet, I am really happy with this purchase. I can't wait until I curl her


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 31, 2010)

Loving Vanessa!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> After I cowashed last night, I decided to hit up the hair left out of my install with my Chi. I have to say I was amazed. One pass and BAM! flat as a board. Idk if it's just my NG behaving very well from the heat or* Beyond The Zone heat protectant I used...b/c that's the best thing I've used since running out of Chi Silk Infusion!*
> 
> Side Note:This site is driving me banana hammock. it's telling me I don't have permission to look at pics posted on here. WTH!? and now I can't see any avis or siggies. Anybody else having this problem?


 
I'm so glad you reviewed this product!  The PJ in me bought a big bottle a couple of weeks ago.  Now I'm happy I bought it!



JJamiah said:


> ^^^^  I can't see anything either,
> 
> I don't have permission to post pics, look at profiles or anything.


 


Janet' said:


> Ok...I thought that I was the only one.



Today was miserable.  I was suffering from serious pic withdrawal.



divachyk said:


> My posting capability appears to be 95% reinstated but I still am unable to view profile but the newest update indicates a number of us are having that problem. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=6
> 
> *Still bunning. I'm looking some new styles. Kinda getting bored with these. Ugh.*



Me too.  I don't know what to do with this head of mine!




JJamiah said:


> I AM LOVING Vanessa people, I am GRILLING RIGHT NOW, GUess what NOT melting my hair, I was sweating on it, guess what NOT Drawing up and getting tangeled. THIS WAS the best money spent on a BSL lace front, LOL Hey they front is heavy layers the back is BSL and I am happy camper LOL, where are my bangs at ?



You look too darn cute in Miss. Vanessa!!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I AM LOVING Vanessa people, I am GRILLING RIGHT NOW, GUess what NOT melting my hair, I was sweating on it, guess what NOT Drawing up and getting tangeled. THIS WAS the best money spent on a BSL lace front, LOL Hey they front is heavy layers the back is BSL and I am happy camper LOL, where are my bangs at ?


 
That's hot! It looks really natural!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2010)

JJ can you take a flight to FL and teach me the art of wearing a wig. *sigh* It was good thought anyway.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww I wish I would have known you were from there I was in Florida in July  

LOL, Yes it was a great thought. 
Danigurl, Mscoco and Newbeginnings, thanks so much! I am enjoying her, Ladies I even got tired of waiting for my cousin to rebraid I did the worst beehive corn row ever and Vanessa doesn't mind and the public doesn't know,


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Awww I wish I would have known you were from there I was in Florida in July
> 
> LOL, Yes it was a great thought.
> Danigurl, Mscoco and Newbeginnings, thanks so much! I am enjoying her, Ladies I even got tired of waiting for my cousin to rebraid I did the worst beehive corn row ever and Vanessa doesn't mind and the public doesn't know,


 
Okay now you know that braid probably looks WAY better than you're letting on. I mean hello! Look how great your son's hair came out. You can twist/braid my hair any day. Do you need an older daughter that's almost your age???


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL

Cornrowing a circle around your own head is easier said than done, I can corn row straight back but it won't give the same look as in the circle. Plus due to the massive shedding I wanted to be gentle.


Ladies who take Niacin BE Care ful, I am serious, I drank a protein shake today and took 2 vitamins, let me tell you I didn't know what it was before but I got a severe itch and my skin turned red, it is called the Niacin flush, where i felt like some one was pricking my skin inside out with pins, it was so itchy and it last about 20 minutes, my legs, arms and neck were itching like crazy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't even cornrow straight back. lol Well I can't get it started. I can finish it off. Just starting it is the hard part. Maybe I'll learn further down the line.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

That would be great you'll enjoy doing it yourself if you wanted to wig up! I am so exhausted and starving right now 

Getting lazy on the vitamins, have to not take them with my smoothies from now on  unless I want to feel like I am flame girl! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm guessing the Niacin is not for us newbies huh?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

Niacin helps push the blood through the body (says hubby) so I guess we still need it


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

JJ i love love love that new style you're wearing!

ita that it looks better on you than on the wig model!!!

now i wanna get one, too!

(that list for when i'm back in america keeps growing....you got my pj'ism out of the box!)


----------



## divachyk (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay now you know that braid probably looks WAY better than you're letting on. I mean hello! Look how great your son's hair came out. You can twist/braid my hair any day. Do you need an older daughter that's almost your age???


 AGREED!



JJamiah said:


> Ladies who take Niacin BE Care ful, I am serious, I drank a protein shake today and took 2 vitamins, let me tell you I didn't know what it was before but I got a severe itch and my skin turned red, it is called the Niacin flush, where i felt like some one was pricking my skin inside out with pins, it was so itchy and it last about 20 minutes, my legs, arms and neck were itching like crazy.


Happened to my coworker. She said it happens if you take too much at one time. I don't take it. I take a prenatal vit daily, calcium and fish oil. I need to figure out what's in my prenatal so that I can supplement any vits that I may be lacking.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I just realized that I am going to have to change all of the links in the first post because they're not working any more since the update!Not just that!  When I pull up the starting pix link, I can't see any of my starting pix.  It's the same with all of the threads I've posted my pix in.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 1, 2010)

wearing my old bun again with a braided headband


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well...I wanted to post today's PS but of course, I don't have permission. UGH!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Goodmorning Ladies,

Tomorrow the kiddies go to school today I am doing laundry to get it all done by then  Yes
I am super excited  YEAH!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Since I'm having difficulties adding pics to my my profile album \, I wanted to share a pic of my self install extension braids. 

[IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/SelfInstall.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ojemba (Sep 1, 2010)

oh wow this is beatutiful, so natural looking.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^ I want to see too  ( If you posted a pic I can't see)

THose braids you put in are natural looking what kind of braids, they look real nice! 
I did some busted braids under my Vanessa


----------



## ojemba (Sep 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I want to see too  ( If you posted a pic I can't see)
> 
> THose braids you put in are natural looking what kind of braids, they look real nice!
> I did some busted braids under my Vanessa


 
Ok I see I'm still learning my way around this new site. My comment on how beautiful and natural it looked was referring to your new look. Nice!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh! Thanks  I had to go to the Human Hair Side of things since the others were melting during food time 

 I like her alot!

What kind of hair did you use for your braids ?


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

...So, my rollerset has been converted into a high bun...Wish I could show ya pics!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll be wearing Model Model Cupid wig for the remainder of the month.
I wanted to attach a pic but for some reason I can't... 
So anyway, check my siggy for the pic. 
I kinda like her but I hate that fake side part thing it has. The texture is really really soft but it looks really wiggy to me because I have a pretty small head, so even on the tightest setting, the wig cap is far too big so it sort of makes blending impossible. I know that from now on I need to stick with half-wigs - the cap size is perfect and is a full wig on me.
I think she's really nice and can imagine how great she would be on someone else. She gives me a mermaidy-Boho kind of feel - which works because I LOVE vintage. This is the perfect opportunity for me to pull out my hippy-inspired wear.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Janet I am upset I can't see some pics 
Davis I love the HObo Look, I get HOBO myself sometimes and I love the look it is like my calling. My head wraps, wigs  and hobo bags,   look I am a happy girl!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^I know...Le sigh...I guess they are trying to make us use our imagination!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

@JJ: I will definitely be wearing my head scarves to cover that hideous part. Lol. Luckily I just got a shipment of 6 of them in the mail. 
ETA: I agree completely with thinking it's your calling. I love anything from the 50s and beyond (except the 90s... that was a horrible period of fashion that I regret I had to live through... *shudder*) Anyway, I HEART boho.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Oh! Thanks  I had to go to the Human Hair Side of things since the others were melting during food time
> 
> I like her alot!
> 
> What kind of hair did you use for your braids ?



I used the Kanakallon (spell) hair but I curled the ends and dipped in hot water.


----------



## funkycoils (Sep 1, 2010)

Still goin super strong on my updo! I think I'll wash on Friday and style differently for Labor Day weekend!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I'm gonna start bunning the weave to switch it up a bit. Not sure how this is gonna look, but hopefully not turn out to be a HAM


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

I will tell you if it is Nikki LOL;

What's going on today not many people on, including myself


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys my hair is still hidden but frankly I'm TIRED OF IT! I'm ready to straighten my hair.. even if it's only for a short while. lol lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^ We have 3 passes use one straighten and keep it out for two weeks technically that is only one pass ;D


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Guys my hair is still hidden but frankly I'm TIRED OF IT! I'm ready to straighten my hair.. even if it's only for a short while. lol lol


 

well you have 3 passes to use so straighten away lol

ETA: dangit JJ beat me lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Guys my hair is still hidden but frankly I'm TIRED OF IT! I'm ready to straighten my hair.. even if it's only for a short while. lol lol


 
YESSSSSS. And I'm going to be home for the rest of the week. I may have to crack out my steamer and have at it. I want to see where I am. What if SL isn't even a reasonable goal?! I NEED TO KNOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually... never mind. It took me 4 hours to do these twists... not trying to do it again.... lol. I'll at least try to hold out til I take them out at the end of September.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

Take em out in September and do a stretch length test if you don't want to straighten it. JJ put the little bug in my head to wait for the big reveal in December which is easy for me since I'll be in sew-ins until then.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I think I may have to do a sew-in too... being able to take my wig off and look at my hair everyday is a constant struggle! Plus I'm not really LOVING this wig so maybe I will go get one in a couple of weeks....


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

Why is it a struggle? to keep from straightening it?lol
How long do you normally leave your sew-ins? I'm counting down the days til I get a new one and this one is barely 2 weeks old


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Yeah, the struggle is being able to take the wig off and look and touch my hair and then get the hankering to straighten, whereas if I had a weave, I couldn't so easily take it off, you know? And I've never had a sew-in before so... yeah. Lol. I tried one on myself and took it out the same day because I couldn't figure out the closure. But I feel you on being tired of your hair already though. I am definitely guilty of that.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Davis if you don't like her use one of the old ones, I felt like this about Bali Girl. I was just not feeling her. I felt bad because everyone else liked her but Yuck I wasn't and still am not feeling her.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah just keep her in rotation and mosey onto the next


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Yeah I may end up wearing something else. Unfortunately, I was in the habit of throwing my wigs away after a month so I don't really have any old ones except the one I wore last month and I don't think I want to put her back on... We'll see. I have plenty of others to choose from. I wish my hair was long enough to slick back so I could wear a phony bun or pony. I just want my hair to be kind of out, you know? Ugh. I'll be home til Saturday so I'm not going to be wearing a wig. I guess I'll just worry about it then. It's just hard resisting straightening, especially because my "twists" are like wide straw/flexi curls now... they barely even look like twists except right in the front where you can see the little twist at the root. smh... lol. Can't even wear twists!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

through them away, wash them and the synthetics if they are not withered usually snap back  awwww, girl I am coming to sort through your trash


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

move over JJ b/c I'm sifting through the trash too! A month girl??? I was just telling JJ I kept my Gina for months and finally gave her a proper burial.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^ LOL, Shoooo nothing a little Wig Shampoo and water won't fix, LOL!

Off to slumber land big day for the kids tomorrow  and me too!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Hahaha. The last time I wore a wig was last summer *PRE*-LHCF. I didn't know any better! It's not my fault!!!! (Although I only have worn synthetic and they do usually end up withered away!) I have two new human hair that I know I will definitely keep up for longer than a month!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm usually a synthetic girl when it comes to my wigs and human hair for my weave. call me crazy, but I dig my synthetic lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think you're crazy at all. I think there are pros and cons to both synthetic and human hair and I believe the pros for synthetic wigs far outweigh the pros of human wigs, but I believe the pros for human weaves far outweigh the pros of synthetic. I have some weaving hair in my arsenal and it is all human. For wigs, I prefer synthetic. The human ones I have are the really short ones we were talking about in that other thread the other day.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

Back in my puff and happy to be here! I love my puff! I'm going to be doing a home made steam treatment next wash day. I'll let you ladies know how it goes!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I don't think you're crazy at all. I think there are pros and cons to both synthetic and human hair and I believe the pros for synthetic wigs far outweigh the pros of human wigs, but I believe the pros for human weaves far outweigh the pros of synthetic. I have some weaving hair in my arsenal and it is all human. For wigs, I prefer synthetic. The human ones I have are the really short ones we were talking about in that other thread the other day.


 
All the HH wigs I've seen weren't really my style. Too short and kinda plain. I don't have the skills to curl and style them like the wig pros (i.e. JJ) so I stick with what I know.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Back in my puff and happy to be here! I love my puff! I'm going to be doing a home made steam treatment next wash day. I'll let you ladies know how it goes!


 
homemade steam treatment? yeah...you gotta give up the details on that one


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> homemade steam treatment? yeah...you gotta give up the details on that one


 
This one! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663 In fact, my hair is still feeling a bit dry, so I may try it this coming weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh wooooowwwwwww! That seems like a pretty cool idea. Darn this weave I tell ya! I'm gonna break down and buy a steamer for Christmas.I can't resist the urge anymore!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Co-sign!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

oh and Davis...I'm rocking the PS until the end of next year too


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY (Sep 1, 2010)

Im in!! Even though it's already September, I still want to be in this challenge.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh wooooowwwwwww! That seems like a pretty cool idea. Darn this weave I tell ya! I'm gonna break down and buy a steamer for Christmas.I can't resist the urge anymore!



Don't resist! It was the best purchase I've made in a while!



NikkiQ said:


> oh and Davis...I'm rocking the PS until the end of next year too



We need to make a group or something! We can do it! Maybe I can see if I can make one.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^Long-Term PS Support Thread


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ Hahaha! I just made a group.... Lol. We're both eager beavers. Check for an invite!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Long-Term PS Support Thread


That's a great idea! Someone should definitely get on creating that thread!

Davis, I want an invite!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ Done! Check for it!
I've invited JJ, Nikki, and Aggie so you guys better join! Right now, I'm looking extra lonely!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> *I don't think you're crazy at all.I think there are pros and cons to both synthetic and human hair and I believe the pros for synthetic wigs far outweigh the pros of human wigs, but I believe the pros for human weaves far outweigh the pros of synthetic*. I have some weaving hair in my arsenal and it is all human. For wigs, I prefer synthetic. The human ones I have are the really short ones we were talking about in that other thread the other day.



I have done all thee above and probably then some the hybrids which give you the best of both worlds. The ONLY problem the HH has is it is just like your own, you can't wash it and the styles pop back like the synthetic, Other wise I say the HH and Hybrids wins for me Hands Down, The synthetic hair is great to me in the beginning but then starts to get rough on my skin quick too (around the neck area) It is hotter (IMHO) than the HH, and not as natural looking (depnds on which one but definitely doesn't hold a candle to a HH of the same quality, be it both are premium the HH would def for me win) The Shorter styles yes you will need to style it like your own, synthetic would keep the curl. 

So for me The SYNTHETIC's positive is - Keeping the Style better than the HH, it is cost effective and you get more variety. 

HH- Your able to treat this like your own be it curling, styling, cut/style, color, the quality of the hair is superior and it looks like HH 
Last longer, won't melt before your eyes. 

Hybrid/Futura - BEST OF both worlds you get to keep your style and use the flat iron and IT LOOKS Real  and you can cook with it on and it won't melt!

Just my take on all three


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2010)

One think I have noticed about HH since the beginning of the summer is it gets dirty and it smells funky after a while like our own hair PU sniffs the ends of the Vanessa!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2010)

Feeling indifferent about my hair these days.  Good because I see growth.  Bad because it's becoming a hassle.  So, that said, I've decided not to fight it and go back to decorative scarves and wraps over my french braid on each side style.  From time to time, I'll switch back to phonytails over baggied bun.  Just trying to make it thru the end of this month.  I'll do my texlax touch up then.

'tis all.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ You can do it! I am trying to fight through this month, too. Stay encouraged!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!! Just checking in...still hiding in the bun!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I may get Senegalese twist for October and November


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 2, 2010)

we want pics if you do!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

So I am putting a countdown on my desktop to count down the days until I take my twists out. Maybe this will remind me that I don't have so long to wait and I can stop being so anxious! They're coming out on the 24th!



arm445 said:


> I think I may get Senegalese twist for October and November



You know, I told myself I wasn't going to get these again after the pain of the install, but they really were convenient, I got great growth and didn't have to worry about them unraveling or anything, and that would solve the problem of me having to resist the urge to straighten. Maybe I will reconsider.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 2, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> So I am putting a countdown on my desktop to count down the days until I take my twists out. Maybe this will remind me that I don't have so long to wait and I can stop being so anxious! They're coming out on the 24th!


 
awww you're taking them out on my birthday!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

@ Nikki I will definitely post pictures when I get them installed, the last time I had them done I posted pics in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464822

@ Davis I know how you feel, I was lucky enough to find a braider that doesn't braid tight and listens to how I want my hair handled


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww you're taking them out on my birthday!!



Sweet! We can countdown together! 



arm445 said:


> @ Nikki I will definitely post pictures when I get them installed, the last time I had them done I posted pics in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464822
> 
> *@ Davis I know how you feel, I was lucky enough to find a braider that doesn't braid tight and listens to how I want my hair handled*



The thing is, I don't think she really did it all that tight, but I am extremely tender-headed. I get tears if I comb too hard some times. It's pretty bad... but anyway, the pain sucks but the 3 months of doing nothing is pretty sweet... oh boy... you may have me convinced.
But I heard that kinky twists don't hurt. Maybe I will get the "fake" Senegalese twists when people braid the
roots and twist to the end. We'll see....


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ oh,i see one of my sorors is extremely tenderheaded to the point where she barely combs her hair and it's always in a bun so I know what you mean. LOL she braided mine at the root so they wouldn't unravel faster I never knew they were "fake"  ( maybe that's why they weren't tight )


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ I'm not that bad but I definitely cried and popped Tylenol the entire time... lol. 
Anyway, real Senegalese twists are twisted from the root, so it's pretty painful. The braided ones are kinky twists that just use non-kinky hair, trying to pass as Senegalese twists. Kinky twists are supposed to be cheaper than Senegalese in a lot of cases, so ask your braider about that! Anyway, I may go this route...
PS. What sorority???


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ thank you for letting me know, I never knew that. The name of my My sorority is Gamma Phi Delta


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ Oh okay! And yes, there's definitely a difference. I did a whole lot of research when I was going to get them for the very first time. A lot of braiders will do the braid at the root but people can't tell because they still use the kanekalon hair, which makes it look like regular old Senegalese from far away, but when you get up REALLY close (which no random person should be doing anyway), you can see the difference. It's not like it's a big deal or anything though. But like I said, they should be cheaper. It's a lot easier and faster to start off with a braid than to start off with a twist because you have to twist each piece of hair in the opposite direction around the synthetic hair and then twist it together - it's a lot more effort for the braider (which is why lots of people exploit the fact that people don't know the difference and take the easier way out, but still charge the same price). However, in my case, I think fake Senegalese might be the best option.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

I see. I'm going to check about the price difference, the Senegalese were $100 so it's not that bad. I thought it was the way and type of hair that made a difference. I'm learning something new everyday


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ It does have something to do with the hair. Like, you would need kinky hair for kinky twists, but the process of putting in kinky twists and Senegalese are different. The way they are able to get over on you is by using non-kinky hair but using the same easier and faster process of putting in kinky twists, yet charging the same price. I've never had kinky twists before and when I got my Senegalese done, it was by a student so it only cost me $60 + gas for the trip, so in my case, the kinky twists may have cost more if I actually went to a salon or something. But I have been told that generally kinky twists cost less than Senegalese. I don't know how much less, and if you ask, she may justify it by saying that Senegalese twists are longer or something [I'm rambling], but the point of it is that they both are put in two different ways.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 2, 2010)

if my forehead wasn't so darn big I'd try Senegalese/Fake Senegalese twists


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm up for maybe trying my own fake Senegalese twists... I may be doing that when I take these mini twists out... 

ETA: I have a big ol' forehead too. Everyone else will get over it.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> if my forehead wasn't so darn big I'd try Senegalese/Fake Senegalese twists


 
I have a big forehead too! You should look at my first album in my fotki. I have individual braids and I didn't think they were so bad. EMBRACE THE 8 HEAD! :LOL:


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

So after this discussion I've decided to try my own individual extension braids for October and November. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing but I am always willing to learn.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> So after this discussion I've decided to try my own individual extension braids for October and November. I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing but I am always willing to learn.


 
Gooooood luck! That's going to be a lot of work!


----------



## Babylilac (Sep 2, 2010)

So I took off the braids after 7 weeks and I had a  little bit of retension.I will  braid again this weekend maybe weave or tree braids I am not sure at the moment. I will continue dcing once a week  and  wait for the growth .HHG ladies


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck Davis I always wanted to try, but knowing me I would never finish.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

True, but I am on a journey to become completely self-sufficient. The things I have left to accomplish: weaving, braiding, and cornrowing. You gotta start somewhere! I'd rather learn now when I'm home most days of the week, so if I look crazy, at least I won't surface too much... lol. Anyway, I've always been very ambitious with my hair so I'm definitely up for the challenge. Now to figure out what hair to use... lol.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^ yes I definitely hear you. I'm in the process of teaching myself how to conrow so I can do my own sew-ins


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 2, 2010)

My twists have been in  two weeks so I need to take them down and deep condition. The original plan was to do crochet braids for a month but I'm trying to set up a consult for a weave so she will need to see my hair to discuss the options.  So if I haven't seen her by Monday I'll probably do another set of twists until I get a chance to set up the consult.  I like the idea of putting my hair away for a month or two with a weave or crochet braids so I can hopefully be surprised with the growth and retention.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I am just checking in, I have been roller setting and put hair up in pony tail. I have to get wig shopping for fall. I going to co-wash and do a twist set tonight, I like how my hair turns out but is so time consuming to do.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello MY Ladies (yes you)  How are you doing? 
What is going on, I am still braided under my VANESSA :woohoo: I am excited with all this Saneglanese talk 

I actually have her twisted with my Etsy.com Comb  I am so excited and ladies they are BEYOND beautiful She is awesome


----------



## divachyk (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^ got my etsy.com hair candy today, love it! gonna wear one of them tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 2, 2010)

MOTHEROF3NATURALLY said:


> Im in!! Even though it's already September, I still want to be in this challenge.



Welcome to the challenge.  Which protective styles will you be using?



NJoy said:


> Feeling indifferent about my hair these days.  Good because I see growth.  Bad because it's becoming a hassle.  So, that said, I've decided not to fight it and go back to decorative scarves and wraps over my french braid on each side style.  From time to time, I'll switch back to phonytails over baggied bun.  Just trying to make it thru the end of this month.  I'll do my texlax touch up then. 'tis all.


 
I'm feeling a little indifferent myself.  When I look in the mirror I don't see progress.  It has me quite irked.  I need to take a page from your book and get some decorative scarves.



nisha98 said:


> My twists have been in  two weeks so I need to take them down and deep condition. The original plan was to do crochet braids for a month but I'm trying to set up a consult for a weave so she will need to see my hair to discuss the options.  So if I haven't seen her by Monday I'll probably do another set of twists until I get a chance to set up the consult.  I like the idea of putting my hair away for a month or two with a weave or crochet braids so I can hopefully be surprised with the growth and retention.


 
I want crochet braids so bad now.  But I'm broke.


JJamiah said:


> Hello MY Ladies (yes you)  How are you doing?
> What is going on, I am still braided under my VANESSA :woohoo: I am excited with all this Saneglanese talk
> 
> I actually have her twisted with my Etsy.com Comb  I am so excited and ladies they are BEYOND beautiful She is awesome



How did the first day of school go for the boys?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2010)

@JJ: PICS!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ little man was like running around when nap time was going on (principle was walking by and took him down stairs) then he was playing with the puzzles and they was like put it up and he said No I don't want to.

Davis tomorrow I will post pics LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 2, 2010)

divachyk said:


> ^^^ got my etsy.com hair candy today, love it! gonna wear one of them tomorrow.


 
I wore one today with Vanessa


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 - I had the crochet braids once in the spring and I'm proud to say I did them myself.  This comes from someone who had never cornrowed at all before this experience.  I could not have worn the cornrows out but since the installed hair was covering the braids, no one could tell.  So it only cost me $12 for the 2 packs of hair and I only used 1.5 bags where I cut the hair in half.  I took them out after 3 weeks due to boredom but it would have lasted longer and looked nice.  

Glad that you are back with us; your summaries, energy, and pictures are great and were missed.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

19 weeks today!!! 

I'm dying to wash my hair right now! I've only been able to cowash it once this week and the weave is starting to get a little tangled. I might try to today before I go to a benefit party tonight. Bleh! I just wanna wash it dagnabit!


----------



## IWantCurlyHair (Sep 3, 2010)

Im taking my braids down tonight  I should have my sew-in installed by Mon or Tues. I cant wait to see how much my hair has grown


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

How long have you had your install in??? I know the feeling of excitement when it's time to take that sucker out! lol


----------



## Janet' (Sep 3, 2010)

How's everyone doing this Friday?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

*sigh* I feel much better now. Cowashed today and idk if it's just psychological or not, but that did me a world of good. Hopefully next week won't be as hectic and I can dedicate more time to my cowashes. I don't think I can ever stick to a super low manipulation regimen. I feel crazy not cowashing twice a week lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2010)

Good Evening Ladies,

I am here just got in from football I am going to take Nap it has been a long day.
I am here under V about to take her off, My curlers come on Tuesday :woohoo: I am ultra excited about that. I want to try to curl her  

davis where r u? 

I am thinking about you right now?

Mscoco your Wrong I told you an hour, you left me hanging 

Nikki HEy
Janet What are you up to?

Divachyc what comb R  you wearing today from Etsy  ?
Arm445 whatcha doing?

Ladies what are you up too?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey JJ!
I am just sitting here watching Camp Rock 2 on Disney Channel... ahahaha. I steamed my mini-twists today, so I got to play in my hair a bit today, which definitely helped. 
Where are the pics from V with the etsy comb????? You thought I forgot!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey JJ!
> I am just sitting here watching Camp Rock 2 on Disney Channel... ahahaha. I steamed my mini-twists today, so I got to play in my hair a bit today, which definitely helped.
> Where are the pics from V with the etsy comb????? You thought I forgot!


 

Oh no I didn't take pics of those yesterday only of my baby LOL! I have to get the Mr. to do that, I am not double jointed


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ Oh, I take all my pictures with my computer so I can take my own of my back. I forget that not everyone else does that... lol. Tell him to get to it!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

Morning all!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

morning JJ! How are the braids and Vanessa?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

They are good, Vanessa is chilling LOL  what are you up too?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

just relaxing for now. we have a big Saints pep rally today to support our team so me and the SO will be going out there later. About to spray my braids down with my own little mixture(CFC,Hawaiian Silky,water,and EVOO) before heading out in this heat

I had the BEST hair dream ever!!! I dreamt that I took my install out (not this one but the next) and my hair was APL! It was so thick and lush and alas...I woke up to a silk bonnet instead lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

I am glad my hair comes out next Monday  I am dying to wash and deep condition


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you gonna do your braids again or is your cousin going to?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

I am going to attempt to again LOL! Might as well get used to it so I don't have to pester my cousin LOL!

I can't wait for Scandal, My hubby loves the Lace Fronts


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

ooooh when does Scandal arrive? Did you receive your curling iron for Vanessa yet?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

they didn't have scandal in a 1b/30 and tried to have me get any other color under the sun but I was like  I will wait, so I am waiting for the whole order. No the Curling iron comes Tuesday


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

SCANDAL? What is this Scandal? I need pics of this (PLUS the eye candy that you had the nerve to NOT post yet!!!!) I'm waaaaaaaaaaiting!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

Be prepared to help me pick out my next LF b/c I can't decide to save my soul lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

http://apexhairs.com/frontlace-scandal1.html

LOL check out all her angles  

Davis I really can't even keep the clip in it falls out sometimes LOL But as soon as I get a good flic I'll post it, I am good with pics, I update my fotki kinda often LOL 

Don't beat a sister up  LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

OOOOHHHH now your talking :woohoo:


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

Davis your in NY what parts, I am going out there in a few weeks


----------



## NJoy (Sep 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> http://apexhairs.com/frontlace-scandal1.html
> 
> LOL check out all her angles



Ooolalaaaa!!!  Me likey!

Got me shopping.  I don't see why I can't do this one when it starts to cool down a bit http://apexhairs.com/olive1.html?sms_ss=email

And wouldn't this be cute with a braidout in the front? http://apexhairs.com/lg-61-1.html?sms_ss=email I wonder if they have this one at my local bss.  Welp!  One way to find out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Davis your in NY what parts, I am going out there in a few weeks


 
Oops! Sorry I missed this! No, I'm in DC! NY... 


ETA: Scandal is SCANDALOUS! Love her! I know you'll work her out!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Oops! Sorry I missed this! No, I'm in DC! NY...
> 
> 
> ETA: Scandal is SCANDALOUS! Love her! I know you'll work her out!



  Awwww Oh well I guess I won't see yah!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ What part are you going to? Just go on ahead and make another 4-hr trip south to MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ladies... I so sorry.. I have FAILED this challenge.. my hair is no longer hidden. I broke. :-(  Although i have failed this challenge I will still continue protecting styling.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ Stay on board! You get a pass!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

3 passes to be exact so keep aboard


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 4, 2010)

Only 6.7 days until I take my twists down to redo them. YAY!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, Hmm I have 9 more days until I break these braids down and redo


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! I'm back in! whew!! lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 5, 2010)

I need to stay out of these other threads, they are rediculous and tactless! 

Ladies if you see me in a thread that I don't be long please bring me back to my senses  Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

WTH is going on with those other threads??? I haven't been gone that long and I'm seeing some total nonsense.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey ladies checking in, I'm in the process of redoing my braids..I'm taking them down now and redoing them on at a time.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 6, 2010)

@Nikki: There's been a lot of weave-bashing lately...


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey ppl, 
I am done doing my braids they look good for my first time . I used a lot of youtube and these came out better. I will post picture as soon as i take one. How are you guys doing?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 6, 2010)

^^  YES! Please post pics! I am going to try to do my own in a couple of weeks and I need inspiration!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning people  HEY HEY HEY! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

How are you ladies doing today? Any Labor Day hair plans??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm under the dryer know. I DC my week old twist overnight, rinsed it out, and cowashed with HE Totally Twisted Condish. I moisturized them with Darcy's leave in conditioner (juicy peach hmmm smells so good) and sealed with my oil mix. I put my twist on perm rods and sprayed my homemade leave in spray and aphogee green tea spray. Gotta get out of here in 45 minutes let me go......... hopefully this will come out nice like I've done before:crossfingers:.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^sounds like a darn good reggie you got going on over there. let us know how it comes out!


----------



## winona (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies I will be going to my local BSS to check out some wigs for the 1st time in my life.  I have no clue how to pick them out so i hope there is someone knowledgable about them there.  How did you choose what is best for your face structure???


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased the Mommy wig last week and I'll trying her out today I'm excited. I've never had hair that short so I can't wait to seee how I look.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

arm445, I got the Mommy last month as well. I wanna see it on you, I don't think Vanessa is coming off anytime soon.

Winona, you first start out either trying it on. Or getting something that will be similar to what you wear now. Stick to a color close to your own until your ready to venture off into color  

Most of all Winona have fun!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ooolalaaaa!!!  Me likey!
> 
> Got me shopping.  I don't see why I can't do this one when it starts to cool down a bit http://apexhairs.com/olive1.html?sms_ss=email
> 
> And wouldn't this be cute with a braidout in the front? http://apexhairs.com/lg-61-1.html?sms_ss=email I wonder if they have this one at my local bss.  Welp!  One way to find out.



How cute Njoy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

*sigh* wigs...how I love them so


----------



## winona (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks JJ.  I am natural so I dont believe I will find anything that looks like my 4b/4a hair  But I will start with colors similar to mine.  Maybe a short do that I can wear in uniform


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @Nikki: There's been a lot of weave-bashing lately...



and the funny thing is that most of the people bashing are either disrespectful newbies that don't know any better or naturals who transitioned with weaves themselves and now are acting holier than thou. I mean come on now...


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

winona said:


> Thanks JJ.  I am natural so I dont believe I will find anything that looks like my 4b/4a hair  But I will start with colors similar to mine.  Maybe a short do that I can wear in uniform


 
that's okay that is why I said how about going to a BSS and trying some on. BUT just to let you know Yes there are Natural Wigs hair styles I was Eyeing one in particular at teh BSS near me It was by "IT TRESSES" and it was beautiful.

You might just go try some on, braid your hair down, and buy a pack of wig caps *have to have these for sanitary purposes, and go ahead adn try them on. 

Styles you think your face would look nice in. Or similar styles you've worn before.  Make sure to post pics of your choices and you in it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I hope everyone thoroughly enjoyed their weekend.

I've been lazy all weekend, and I'm continuing with the laziness today.  I'm sporting a simple curly puff.  I'm really going to hate it when the weather gets cooler because I won't be able to do my wash n' gos and curly puffs.

I have some major catching up to do!  Off to read the thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 7, 2010)

nisha98 said:


> Ms_CoCo37 - I had the crochet braids once in the spring and I'm proud to say I did them myself.  This comes from someone who had never cornrowed at all before this experience.  I could not have worn the cornrows out but since the installed hair was covering the braids, no one could tell.  So it only cost me $12 for the 2 packs of hair and I only used 1.5 bags where I cut the hair in half.  I took them out after 3 weeks due to boredom but it would have lasted longer and looked nice.
> 
> Glad that you are back with us; your summaries, energy, and pictures are great and were missed.



Now see! You're gonna make me make an attempt at crochet braiding! I already told DD that I wanted to test something out on her.  Poor baby she was like erplexed

I would like to give it a try this weekend.  If I do, I'll definitely post pix.



IWantCurlyHair said:


> Im taking my braids down tonight  I should have my sew-in installed by Mon or Tues. I cant wait to see how much my hair has grown



How did you make out?



NikkiQ said:


> *sigh* I feel much better now. Cowashed today and *idk if it's just psychological or not, but that did me a world of good.* Hopefully next week won't be as hectic and I can dedicate more time to my cowashes. I don't think I can ever stick to a super low manipulation regimen. I feel crazy not cowashing twice a week lol


 
I am the same exact way.  It bugs me to no end when I can't do a couple of cowashes a week.  I don't know what I'm going to do when the winter months come along.  I'm not trying to get sick. 



JJamiah said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> Mscoco your Wrong I told you an hour, you left me hanging



I sowwy!  You know I was ripping and running.  I'll definitely make it up to you! 



davisbr88 said:


> Hey JJ!
> *I am just sitting here watching Camp Rock 2 on Disney Channel*...



I thought I might have been the only grown up watching CR2.  I'm just a big kid anyway. 



NikkiQ said:


> I had the BEST hair dream ever!!! I dreamt that I took my install out (not this one but the next) and my hair was APL! It was so thick and lush and alas...I woke up to a silk bonnet instead lol



 I've had the same dream!  Only I dreamed that I took my hair down and it was to my tailbone.  I was trying to figure out how in the world did I get all of this hair.  Then I woke up to reality...



Missjae09 said:


> Ladies... I so sorry.. I have FAILED this challenge.. my hair is no longer hidden. I broke. :-(  Although i have failed this challenge I will still continue protecting styling.



You know we're not letting you get off that easily!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies,

I have been wearing a curly puff for about a week & 1/2 or so, but now I am back under a half wig. I shampoo'd, did a protein treatment and deep conditioning last night. Put my hair in 6 braids and pinned them down.

I will probably have my hair under until halloween or so. I need to order some more half wigs, I am wearing Ruth/Rush right now.


----------



## grow (Sep 7, 2010)

i put my mt mix on last night and it felt great to be back after having left it ot of my reggie for a couple of weeks for the perm.

although now, i must agree with the cowashing thing becuase i seriously loved cowashing every day.

maybe if i go back to detangling only once a week on wash day and cowashing 3-5 days a week with baggy bunning, i can still do a low manipulation reggie.

would you ladies consider that low enough manipulation?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello ladies! I did a braid out 2 days ago after experimenting with the home made stream treatment. I used a little lottabody for hold in this humid climate. It's holding up pretty well today. I might moisturize and rebraid tomorrow. The braids out really helped stretch my new growth and it feels great! Olive oil really helps with detangling, so I'm not concerned about that. Anyways I just wanted to update you ladies and let you know I'm still in!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in...currently hiding my hair with another rollerset...once again, I wish that I could post an attachment, :le sigh:


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in...currently hiding my hair with another rollerset...once again, I wish that I could post an attachment, :le sigh:


 
I've been wondering about that. Did I miss a notice that we are never going to be able to attach images again? I guess I'll give up my fotki and move everything over to picturetrail.com so that I can just put in image links.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Poutchi said:


> Hey ppl,
> I am done doing my braids they look good for my first time . I used a lot of youtube and these came out better. I will post picture as soon as i take one. How are you guys doing?


 
Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures! I'm practicing my braids on my braid outs. Normally I wouldn't try to make them neat, but I want to be able to wear a braided bun in the near future as a protective style. Any tips?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

grow said:


> i put my mt mix on last night and it felt great to be back after having left it ot of my reggie for a couple of weeks for the perm.
> 
> although now, i must agree with the cowashing thing becuase i seriously loved cowashing every day.
> 
> ...


 
some people may consider cowashing that often may be a lot of manipulation, but I think it's perfectly fine. But I'm only one opinion.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in...currently hiding my hair with another rollerset...once again, I wish that I could post an attachment, :le sigh:


 
you're like the rollerset queen now


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in...currently hiding my hair with another rollerset...once again, I wish that I could post an attachment, :le sigh:


 How do you hide with a rollerset? Teach me please. I think this is a cool idea. The roller sets I've rocked in the past have left my ends exposed.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2010)

So for me -- hiding my hair by another week of bunning. blah!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^getting bored with the bun are we?


----------



## B3e (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm soooooo bored of braids....but I know I won't take them out before Oct 16. I want my ±4" all round by the end of the challenge. But I'm just so tired. I want to wear a wig, but they are not all that convenient at football games while it's still hot. I had planned on having a wig in between my braid install, but I think I'll just put more braids after this set. Then I'll wig it out in winter, hide my hair from the elements.

Hope you ladies are doing well!! Dec is not too far now!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I got my curling Iron TODAY :woohoo:


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

^^HOT MAMA!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

hey nikki hows it going. this curling irons a keeper.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 7, 2010)

When do we start signing up for HYH 2011? I'm so excited about what's to come. 

JJ I love your curls.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

ojemba said:


> When do we start signing up for HYH 2011? I'm so excited about what's to come.
> 
> JJ I love your curls.


 

Thanks Ojemba 
I can't wait for HYH 2011 too, that will be one of the only 2/3 challenges I will join next year.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Hiding my hair in cornrows under a wig. December is fast approaching. Happy Hiding!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> hey nikki hows it going. this curling irons a keeper.


 
oh it's going. thinking of flat ironing a little piece of the curly hair tonight to see if it takes. give it a different look, but idk how this hair will do with the heat.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> oh it's going. thinking of flat ironing a little piece of the curly hair tonight to see if it takes. give it a different look, but idk how this hair will do with the heat.


 

Try on a piece when you get in 

I tell you Vanessa is going to be hard to get rid of, I am really having fun with it , Thinking of getting yet another in a different color like my same 1b/30


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> arm445, I got the Mommy last month as well. I wanna see it on you


 
I love mommy I will post pics as soon as I get to my computer.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

Coudn't get to my comp at ALL this weekend! Nothing new going on buuuuuuut...
ONLY 3.9 DAYS LEFT UNTIL I TAKE OUT MY TWISTS!!!!! Whoop whoooooooop!
JJ, I LOVE that wig on you!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Try on a piece when you get in
> 
> I tell you Vanessa is going to be hard to get rid of, I am really having fun with it , Thinking of getting yet another in a different color like my same 1b/30


 
heck you're making me want Vanessa now lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Coudn't get to my comp at ALL this weekend! Nothing new going on buuuuuuut...
> ONLY 3.9 DAYS LEFT UNTIL I TAKE OUT MY TWISTS!!!!! Whoop whoooooooop!
> JJ, I LOVE that wig on you!!!!


 
Davis That is the same as the straight one I had on  I just curled it  



NikkiQ said:


> heck you're making me want Vanessa now lol


 
GET HER!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gorgeous JJ! I need to get me a HH LF!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Gorgeous JJ! I need to get me a HH LF!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

I swear that JJ is like a wig pusher


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

That is a Lace Front Pusha Miss Nikki


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

My bad....LF pusha. I'm getting tempted to take this weave out earlier than planned- 6 weeks instead of 8 lol. Sad I know.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't let that hair stay! Let's give it a break, I was tempted to take mine out early but I am going in on the Sunday, Since Monday is a school day don't need to look like ???????


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

I was just gonna take the weave out and leave the braids. Rock a LF over the braids for like 2-3 more weeks until the next install.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

You keep taking it out before hand. Be strong Nikki Be strong,  

^^ That works though, what LF you gonna wear


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I cheated and took my twists down today... lol. I'm in an ayurvedic mask right now. I think I am going to try a braid-out for tomorrow. I'm afraid of the shrinkage - I think I'll band it and do the braid-out on mostly dry hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

I wish I could cheat but I don't wanna be bothered right now. So I will wait until Sunday, Use my favs. 


Hair One Olive Oil
Aphogee 2 minute for 10 under a self heating cap
Alter Ego for 20 minutes under a self heating cap

And wear my hair in a bun for a week the back into braids for 2 weeks  

The wash before the braids is 

Hair One Olive OIl
Steam Motions CPR
Nexxus Emergencee
Alter Ego under self heating cap for 20 minutes


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't wait to wear buns...


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You keep taking it out before hand. Be strong Nikki Be strong,
> 
> ^^ That works though, what LF you gonna wear



I'm trying to be strong, but the fuzziness, the tangles and the shedding is getting a bit too frequent now.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey ladies what's going on!?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

Ohhh just chillin. thinking about what to do with this hair lol


----------



## Blue IntenZity (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in....took my sew in down Saturday. I will be bunning for the next wk and a half until my next install. Things seem to be going well, hows everyone doing?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey ladies! I decided that im going to join this challenge again. I need to start back hiding my hair. Been doing to much ( washing, blown, playing) plus my hair is hiding my shoulder and it snag on everything. So tonight im going to wash, deep condition, braid my hair and throw my half wig on tomorrow. I need to find another one while im at it.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

@ Nikki - Go ahead and Get that Lace Front

@ BI - glad to see your still hiding, I am doing okay, still under this Lace Front

Welcome Loves Harmony


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> @ Nikki - Go ahead and Get that Lace Front
> 
> @ BI - glad to see your still hiding, I am doing okay, still under this Lace Front
> 
> Welcome Loves Harmony


 

Thanks... I really need to stick with this to atleast Christmas.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> @ Nikki - *Go ahead and Get that Lace Front*
> 
> @ BI - glad to see your still hiding, I am doing okay, still under this Lace Front
> 
> Welcome Loves Harmony


 
I'll just take it out October 2nd instead of the 16th and wear the braids until the 16th. Take them  down and rock my LF or a phony pony until the new install on the 23rd.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll just take it out October 2nd instead of the 16th and wear the braids until the 16th. Take them  down and rock my LF or a phony pony until the new install on the 23rd.



Okay I am giving myself Sunday to wear this, I should take it out next week because I have alot of meetings to go to next week  don't feel like tending to my hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

when you take it out Sunday, are you going right back into the braids and Vanessa?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

I am contemplating right now, because I need to give my hair atleast 2 washes which is a full week and steam treatments/protein and DC. It gives me time to baby it.

But atleast within a week I'd be back to braid up and Vanessa


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

ah good ol' Vanessa with her curls. how does DH like it?

I'm leaning towards that Angela for real lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ah good ol' Vanessa with her curls. how does DH like it?
> 
> I'm leaning towards that Angela for real lol



HE LOVES IT  He does, he said and I was a little offended, it looks very professional. It looks like my avatar more than the Siggy, and I was like   but then I was like I guess that was a compliment. 

I told you I like Angela too, I don't even have to google her  I know her!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah well at least he likes it and isn't asking about the curly ones anymore 


and for the ladies that don't know Angela, this is her 

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-ANGELA/index.php


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

Nikki I like her and think you'd definitely work that one well 

Once I wash my hair I will wash V and wear her straight until near wash time and curl her back up


----------



## winona (Sep 7, 2010)

Well ladies I didnt go and get my wig today.  I talked to my hubby and he begged me not too   O well I guess on to learning other ways to do PSing.  But I wanted to say that you ladies sure do rock some beautiful wigs  I love how you all make it looks dogon natural.  keep up to great work and HHG


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

She looks like a great length too. What is she BSL?


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 7, 2010)

I did my crochet braids as planned.  I've been cutting at it and see a few ends I still need to take care of but I attached the picture anyway.  It looks like a flat twistout on dry hair to me.  Hope to leave it for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ LOVE!
It looks really natural!
I wish I could get this cornrowing down!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> She looks like a great length too. What is she BSL?



Who Angela she looks Waist in the back and bra in the front


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

nisha98 said:


> I did my crochet braids as planned.  I've been cutting at it and see a few ends I still need to take care of but I attached the picture anyway.  It looks like a flat twistout on dry hair to me.  Hope to leave it for 3-4 weeks.



I like this, it is so nice  Hmmmmmm! I wish I could


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

Nah I meant Vanessa. Angela is about the same length as the hair I have no so she'll be about MBL on me


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh no, Vanessa is about BSL in the back and APL in the front, just like on the Mannequin 

On the Mannequin Angela looks to be Waist did you try her on, I don't have her. I just was thinking about it  

Ashley is almost if not waist  the other HH LF I ordered with Vanessa.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

oooh Ashley? Gonna have to go look her up. No I haven't tried Angela on yet. I have to visit my BSS after I take this weave out and try her on. I don't mind longer wigs. I had the London Girl full cap and she was full WL and I loved her to death! Literally...I wore her to death


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> oooh Ashley? Gonna have to go look her up. No I haven't tried Angela on yet. I have to visit my BSS after I take this weave out and try her on. I don't mind longer wigs. I had the London Girl full cap and she was full WL and I loved her to death! Literally*...I wore her to death *


 
LOLOLOL  your silly, I bet, I am about to wear Vanessa OUT! she is going to die and be reborn because I am not giving her up not at all, want to order another in a few high lights, waiting on my order (Delayed yet paid  already 1-2 weeks) for them to get the right colors in,  I really would like another Vanessa but maybe a 1b/30  maybe give myself another look


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-HUMAN-HAIR-FULL-LACE-WIG-JENNIFER/index.php

too rich for my blood but i dig her


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ LOVE!
> It looks really natural!
> I wish I could get this cornrowing down!



are the twists all down now??


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Yup! I'm banding under the dryer now. 
Going for a dry twistout tomorrow!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

all these cute hairstyle ideas! so jealous!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

okay ladies this is my last wig link I'm posting I SWEAR! but this is the winner. perfect length and she has my middle name 


http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-NICOLE/index.php


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 8, 2010)

today I'm wearing a puff bun


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

I just went to Sally's and bought my sister her Xmas gift LOL, I know early.

I picked up the following and went and bought a nice basket for it to go into.

One 'n Only
Moisture SHampoo
Conditioner
Repair Mask

I also bought a self heating conditioning cap, detangling comb, 15 plastic conditioning caps & a satin Bonnet 

I hope this helps her on her journey  My sisters 3B hair looks like tumble weed   

Do you think I should include some Argan oil up in the set ?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

the PJ in me says yes


----------



## lushlady (Sep 8, 2010)

I did straighten this past weekend, but no one I know saw me.  Does that count?    If not, I guess I have used one pass.  I have done a faux bob to hide my hair and will be doing bantu knots tonight to wear in different ways until Friday.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just did my very first twistout... I'm pretty excited.
At first I didn't like it, but now I loves it. I'll wear this for a few days until I re-install my mini-twists on Saturday. So happy to wear my own hair out. I'm trying to figure out how to get it really nice and pretty because I have a lunch date on Friday.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just did my very first twistout... I'm pretty excited.
At first I didn't like it, but now I loves it. I'll wear this for a few days until I re-install my mini-twists on Saturday. So happy to wear my own hair out. I'm trying to figure out how to get it really nice and pretty because I have a lunch date on Friday.


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 8, 2010)

^ So let us see this fly twistout.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I have been hiding my hair with buns this week. My fight that I am having is keeping my ends moisturized, I try to daily do it with he ltr, they still seem to dry out. What do you guys use on your ends to keep them moisturized?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

I second that. Picture time!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a braid out on blue rods... hidden!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ I thought we weren't supposed to show! But I will anyway... lol...


I didn't say it was all fly or nothing... I just like it. Lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

Not supposed to show out true lenght but that twistout is SO CUTE!!! awsome job!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 8, 2010)

Davisbr88 Too cute!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Oh yeah... Great. I can update my album then.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I'm gonna text my hair chick to see if she can change out the hair for me this weekend. that way I can rock this install for the full 8-9 weeks instead of caving and taking it out.


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks fly to me Ms. Davis.


----------



## lushlady (Sep 8, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have been hiding my hair with buns this week. My fight that I am having is keeping my ends moisturized, I try to daily do it with he ltr, they still seem to dry out. What do you guys use on your ends to keep them moisturized?



I use a heavy whipped butter.  Usually shea and mango mixed, sometimes cocoa butter and coconut oil mixed.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

nisha98 said:


> Looks fly to me Ms. Davis.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

Omg... I wanna straighten my hair SOOOOO bad! I can't wait until December!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol fight the feeling!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 8, 2010)

The attachment is of my newish wig...

And a question for those of you in wigs with combs...Do they hurt your scalp?  What can I do about them because they are killing me.  Can they be removed without damaging the wig?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

Watching all these straightening vids on YT isn't helping! Lol.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2010)

Gonna try the Southern Tease bun tomorrow...I'll post pics!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^Evallusion: I wear a wig cap, so I just stick the combs under the cap to secure, so it's not actually puling at my hair/scalp. Maybe that will help.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

I make sure that the combs aren't sticking into my hairline but a little further back where the hair is thicker. that way you won't feel the combs themselves and you won't feel them tugging at your hair. you can always cut them out and use bobby pins.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Watching all these straightening vids on YT isn't helping! Lol.


 
just say no! lol


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 9, 2010)

Checking in ladies ... Still bunning but this week I changed it up a little by braiding my hair at night and finger combing in the morning that way I have a textured bun at work that day. I've also been using Qhemet Biologics AOHC and the hydrating balm, I really like the way my hair has responed to these.


@Janet - def. post pics of your bun! The southern tease is so pretty and looks so put together. When I do mine they always look a bit off, I haven't perfected them yet.


@Davis - off topic but I am absolutely in love with the lip color in your siggy!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2010)

Checking in -- still bunning. Nothing exciting to report with that.

A coworker is rocking a sexy half wig and gave me a crash course on how to work one myself. The dh is gonna help me shop for one this weekend. Any suggestions on a good sexy half wig that's reasonably priced (considering I had to get a UNEXPECTED $300 car repair today).


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

bimtheduck said:


> *@Davis - off topic but I am absolutely in love with the lip color in your siggy!*


 
Thanks! It's actually powder and pigment put together. Check my YT channel for the vid labeled "Magenta Lip...."


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Omg... I wanna straighten my hair SOOOOO bad! I can't wait until December!!!!!


 
I HEAR YOU HUN!!!!

gosh, just to think of all this time my hair is gonna be hidden makes me shriek!

plus, i just permed not even 2 wks ago, so you KNOW i want to let it blow in the wind!
(i wore it out only once so far, at home, and for about 4 hours, lol! dh was like "i love how your hair turned out" and i was like "good, take a picture cuz you're not gonna see it again until Christmas!" LOL)

on a more serious note, i got some hair used for braiding that i hope will help keep me motivated on this hyh journey.

one idea i cannot wait to try: 

for "special moments" i'm going to braid a long threaded band of pearls into the loose hair to style it around my bagged bun! i'm excited about making that one!

BUT, the hair has this thing on it that says "HOT WATER TO USE".
what in the world does that mean?
(don't want to burn my new hair with hot water....it's synthetic)


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ I had Senegalese twists during my transition and the ends were sealed with boiling water. The hair was so long that I was able to dip the ends ends without putting all of my hair in the water. I don't know, though, because I never really paid attention to my relaxed hair at the beginning of my transition, so I was kind of treating it like a stepchild. I don't know what the boiling water would do to your actual hair. My hair is only a little over 6 inches so I know I won't have to worry about boiling my own hair when I do mine, since my hair won't reach all the way to the ends, but your hair is a lot longer than mine so I don't know!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 9, 2010)

okay ladies idk what to do now. I love my sew-ins, but I want more access to my own hair to be able to wash,moisturize, DC,etc. without having to deal with the weave. So should I just suck it up and keep going with installs or should I switch to braids under LFs?? I'm totally clueless right now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ I would do this if you want access to your hair, however, in my case, being able to look at my hair everyday made me want to do some straightening or something! Lol. But that's why I am going to put in these braids, so I can shampoo and DC and all that but won't be able to see my actual hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol! I don't have the straightening bug too often. I like seeing my waves and stuff when I don't have braids, but the braids will make everything a lot easier.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> The attachment is of my newish wig...
> 
> And a question for those of you in wigs with combs...Do they hurt your scalp?  What can I do about them because they are killing me.  Can they be removed without damaging the wig?



Get a seam ripper and get rid of the combs, I take out all my combs and sometimes leave the back one in.

I use my seamstress seam ripper and remove them, I also was nervous about taking them out of the HH because they are costly but Shooooo I took those out too, 

Nice Piece what is her name?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Nikki try it for 2 months if it is not for you it is fine, 

Braid it up, for 4 weeks at a time and before hand wash, deep condition, protein and then go get her braided up and find a lace front  you ADORE, I don't buy lace fronts because I like them I buy them because I LOVE THEM, I found buying ones I like didn't pan out, I liked Mohisa, I love ELISE, I like Delia, I love Blair, I LOVE LOVE LOVE VANESSA. The ones I love I pull off better


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Ladies we have 3 more months to go. I love all the styles I am seeing, I do believe we are going to retaining like no tomorrow. Anyone with any question please feel free to post here or privately email one of us. I am always open for helping anyone out that is just my nature. 

I don't want any of us left behind  

Let's keep it up ladies.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice about the combs.

*@ JJamiah*  The name of the wig is *Motown Tress Synthetic 2in1 Halfwig & Ponytail LG-31*

Here's a link: http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/mtwnlg31.htm

Its a half wig but I wear it as a regular full wig.  Mine is a 1B and it looks different because I combed all of the curls out because it was too "girly"


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice about the combs.
> 
> *@ JJamiah*  The name of the wig is *Motown Tress Synthetic 2in1 Halfwig & Ponytail LG-31*
> 
> ...


 
Cool you made her your own  that is what it is about sometimes, not just accepting what you get in the box, making it fit your personality  Great job!  too girly  I remember hating pink because of the same reason LOL


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, my gosh, ladies! I have gotten GOOD at braiding! I'm no expert, but I'm getting to the point where the next time I braid my hair, I will probably wear it braided instead of wearing a braidout! Upside down braids are my next goal so that I can braid my whole head into a high ponytail (if that makes sense  ). I will post pics soon. The parts aren't neat because I knew I was going to take them out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ Yessss! Show pics! I am going to practice cornrowing everyday over Thanksgiving and Spring break so I can do a sew-in this summer.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 9, 2010)

ty misslara, I might have to cope me some butters and make my own

davis, your braidout is cute


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

Did a dry braidout today... I'm in love.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Braid out Madam davis, how is the hiding coming along


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks! It's going much better now that I know I can wear braid and twist out sets. I'm spending the rest of the month in them, and then I will wear my wig during the beginning of October until my college homecoming the weekend of the 16th. After that, I'm going to put in my extension braids and wear those until right up to the reveal in December.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 9, 2010)

Davis, your braid out came out cute, girl.  Nice! 

Newbeginnings, I wish I could braid my own hair. I can do french braids on myself and that's about it.  Good for you!

Evallusion, I went out and got the Motown Tresses pony/wig LG-61 
These pics are not the greatest but, here I'm wearing it with a scarf and plan to try wearing it with a braidout in the front and blending in.










And here's a link to me in my hl wavy phonytail 

I'm REALLY enjoying playing in these hair pieces and am really loving HMH.  I could do this for as long as it takes.  (but hopefully not too much longer )


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning!

Still sporting my puff.  I've been co-washing every morning, but this weekend I'm going to clarify, dc, and blow my hair out enough to match the half wig my sister bought me.


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

today i'm hmh with a simple bagged bun covered with a scarf.

i cannot wait to start working with all this braid hair i just got, but it's alot of work!

since it comes down past my booty, i have a new sympathy for ladies who are TL.

i guess that's one good reason why it takes time for hair to grow that long, because it also takes time to know how to adjust to and work with hair that long.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 10, 2010)

Is it just me or is this website moving very slow. erplexed  My computer has frozen up on me twice.erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Davis, your braid out came out cute, girl.  Nice!
> 
> Newbeginnings, I wish I could braid my own hair. I can do french braids on myself and that's about it.  Good for you!
> 
> ...



This looks VERY cute on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 10, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Did a dry braidout today... I'm in love.


 
I wish I had your deep dimples!  Your braid out turned out really nice!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 10, 2010)

I keep trying to go back and catch up on all of the post, but the website keeps freezing up on me.  I give up.  I'll try to do it from home this evening.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

20 weeks post today and feeling GOOD!!! After this install comes out, I'm gonna rock braids under a LF until the end of the year and see how that goes for me. My hair flourishes more when I can cowash more often.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

@grow: how long did your braids take?
@MsCoco: Thank you! They're a gift and a curse... they'll make me look like I'm 12 for the rest of my life, and people like to stick their dirty fingers in them.


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @grow: how long did your braids take?
> @MsCoco: Thank you! They're a gift and a curse... they'll make me look like I'm 12 for the rest of my life, and people like to stick their dirty fingers in them.



keep those folks' dirty fingers outta your adorable dimples darling! LOL!

honey i only wish i could say i am done, but just taking them out, smoothing and trying to style is alot...i'm still working on it.

that's why i had to just settle for the bagged bun covered with a scarf for today, but i will persist.

i hope to be able to post some pics once i'm done, whew!

thanks for asking!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 10, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @grow: how long did your braids take?
> @MsCoco: Thank you! They're a gift and a curse... they'll make me look like I'm 12 for the rest of my life, and people like to stick their dirty fingers in them.


 


grow said:


> keep those folks' dirty fingers outta your adorable dimples darling! LOL!
> 
> honey i only wish i could say i am done, but just taking them out, smoothing and trying to style is alot...i'm still working on it.
> 
> ...


 
yeah keep those dirty Fingers out of your dimples  <when they try!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

JJ I'm going on the hunt today after work to find Nicole 

and if I find her, I'm taking this hair out today! lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

@grow: Persevere!!! (And come back with pics!!!!!!)

I'm rocking a side puff today! I'm loving braidouts with a PASSION!


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^

ooooh, that looks so purty!!!

i like how it's a splash to the side, too!!!

you've got it going on with those beautiful braidouts girlie!!!



keep the pics coming ladies! we love eye candy!
(i'll jump into the ring sooner or later too! gotta plan for dry hair...)


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

Davis you are doing it up with these outs girl!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @grow: Persevere!!! (And come back with pics!!!!!!)
> 
> I'm rocking a side puff today! I'm loving braidouts with a PASSION!


 
Girl!  That looks so cute!  I love it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, ladies! I am just really happy that I am really getting to enjoy my natural hair! It's exciting - and now I can go back to being the hair chameleon I was used to being when my hair wasn't under a wig.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Davis you look beautiful and i like your hair +++ your hairline looks great. What are you doing to grow your Hairline??


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! I just made a video on this actually. It should be uploaded tonight. I have been applying a mix of peppermint and avocado oil to it every now and then, but I have now switched to peppermint and castor oil and I am going to discipline myself to apply it everyday. I still have a whole lot of progress to make (unless it doesn't work since my thin hairline is genetic) but I hope that in about a month I will see some noticeable thickening.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very Pretty hair davisbr88!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 10, 2010)

Davis your hair is So Nice, I love it  

Hello Ladies I just can't seem to stay in front of the computer, Nikki my account should be set up by Monday  

Call me tonight  Mscoco you too, OR I'ma Calling, unfortunately my cheap phone won't do 3 way so I might must steal my sons  
Anywho, ladies love you much and I am venturing off to boy scouts tonight. 

OH yes DAVIS you still look like a baby  Beautiful none the less


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh Monday huh??? time to start making my list up now


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm still hiding! I will be twisting and roller setting tonight! shrinkage.org but at least it will last till Thursday!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ WHERE have you been beautyaddict???? I haven't seen you around in a while!
And thanks for all the compliments ladies!
And JJ, you know you have a baby face too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

of course it wants to act like a freakin tropical storm when I get off of work. no BSS today for me. dangit and I had a list of LFs I wanted to check out too!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^Maybe a blessing in disguise?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 10, 2010)

everything happens for a reason. gives me a little bit more time to figure out what to do with my hair. i know one thing...this weave is coming OUT!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 10, 2010)

tomorrow I have no class now  HUH, 2-3rd week in a row she cancelled  so I will be breaking down my braids and going to the Beauty parlor for a doobie


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2010)

davis, you and you're hair are gorgeous!!!

ladies, i'm tired of hiding my hair....blah blah blah...but i must continue on.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 11, 2010)

Grrr I am going to try to wait until Monday to take my hair out. YEP  

I am not itching to have to do it right now.


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

divachyk said:


> davis, you and you're hair are gorgeous!!!
> 
> ladies, i'm tired of hiding my hair....blah blah blah...but i must continue on.



Divachyyk, i SO hear you!

especilly the blah..blah..blah...cuz i sound like a broken record!

this is arduous work here!

but i must admit that from when i started baggy bunning in march '10, until i actually saw my hair permed, wrapped and flat around july, the difference in length and retention made me sit up and take note.erplexed

i have to admit that it works.

we just gotta sometimes find new ways to make it exciting!  

that's why i got some braid hair to try some new styles and the ladies here have so many that you're bound to find something that will spice things up for you!

stick with it, Diva, and know that this is not being done in vain (pun inteneded! lol!), because the hyh done today will be loads of glorious long hair moments tomorrow!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 11, 2010)

Morning


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good morning everyone!
(PS. Thanks diva! I'm just now seeing your post)


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

ok ladies, i got to work with those big, long braid hair packages and did my usual baggy bun underneath them.

i'm doing alot of the double buns these days because my front half has too much distance to go (layers) to get into a low nape bun, so this way, i get the shorter lengths like my bangs and sides with the majority of the shaft inside the bag.

*one thing i just started doing recently to "baby my edges" is:
make my double bun loosely, holding one at a time with my hand
then i smooth the edges down in the opposite direction
(towards my chin for my front, towards my back for my sides and nape)
then i make the baggy bun (conditioners, oils,etc...)

then once my baggy bun is set, i smooth the hair upwards with my hands to flatten it out.
if necssary, i will wrap the dangling parts up and around the outside of the baggy bun so that they don't get flyaway or loose.

i learned this technique on here because it saves the sensitive areas and keeps them away from any tension, weight or pulling. they say it will help them to thicken up more and grow healthier.
i will see in time, but for now, it sure makes my head feel alot better!

i used cut up stockings to "wrap around" and hold the braid hair.
this is why i didn't need to use any bobby pins. (they would take my wet hair right out)
i wrapped one band of hair lengthwise down the front of the baggy bun, then another one around the sides, in order to get full coverage of my bagged buns with stockings over them, which are on the inside. 

anyhoooo, here are the finished results!

(i used both brown and black braid hair because my hair is at an "in between" color)














now if only i could learn to part a straight line, lol!


----------



## winona (Sep 11, 2010)

Grow this PS is super cute.  Good Job


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 11, 2010)

grow your silly, I love it though, Your so creative 

Me I have a raggedy old mesh cap on  

I washed my Vanessa  
So today I will have to put on another LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 11, 2010)

SO CUTE, grow!
Ps. I can't make straight lines either!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know what to wear today HUH! Right now nada, I might toss Mina on just because LOL


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2010)

grow said:


> stick with it, Diva, and know that this is not being done in vain (pun inteneded! lol!), because the hyh done today will be loads of glorious long hair moments tomorrow!


 thx sis, i will keep at it. i plan to go half wig shopping today so hopefully that will help break up some of the blahness. all i've been doing is non-stop bunning so you see, that's why i'm like blah!

I LOVE THE DOUBLE BUN!



davisbr88 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> (PS. Thanks diva! I'm just now seeing your post)


 very welcome!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 11, 2010)

I may have to use a pass today... I want to do a cool blow-out for this style I want to try where you French braid your blown-out hair. And since I record all my styles, the subscribers will see my hair in its blow-out stage (even though it won't be my true length since it's a cool blowout and not straightened). So this is pass #2 for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 11, 2010)

^^Scratch that - I'm doing a flat twist-out instead. And nvm on that pass thing - I haven't used a pass yet because I haven't shown the length of my hair. I thought I used one when I posted my BC thread but my hair wasn't stretched at all.


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

THE THANK YOU BUTTON HAS DISAPPEARED!



winona said:


> Grow this PS is super cute.  Good Job



thank you Winona!



JJamiah said:


> grow your silly, I love it though, Your so creative
> 
> Me I have a raggedy old mesh cap on
> 
> ...



JJ, why do i feel like you're laughing at me, lol?!



davisbr88 said:


> SO CUTE, grow!
> Ps. I can't make straight lines either!



thanks Davisbr88! i appreciate the solidarity over the straight lines, too!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 11, 2010)

grow said:


> THE THANK YOU BUTTON HAS DISAPPEARED!


 Even the line where it says how many times you've been thanked in your posts is gone! Maybe there is some sort of upgrade going on.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 11, 2010)

Grow that PS looks SO great! I'm totally loving it

I took that curly hair out and it was a fight to the very end. there were tangles galore. it normally only takes about 30min to take weave out, but this time it took me a little over an hour  But I'm glad it's done. I went to my big BSS and alas...they didn't have the LF I wanted so I bought a stand-by just to hold me over until I order Nicole on Monday.


----------



## GeauXavi (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey ladies!!! I just wanted to let you all know that I'm still in the challenge! This is my third week of my sew-in...thinking i might get it cut into a shorter bob week 4...and a Keri week 8...if you have any short bob style pics...i'm open for suggestions!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 11, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> @MsCoco: Thank you! They're a gift and a curse... they'll make me look like I'm 12 for the rest of my life, and people like to stick their dirty fingers in them.


 
Girl, keep those people with their grubby fingers out of those beautiful dimples!



JJamiah said:


> Call me tonight  Mscoco you too, OR I'ma Calling, unfortunately my cheap phone won't do 3 way so I might must steal my sons
> Anywho, ladies love you much and I am venturing off to boy scouts tonight.


 
Awww! Sorry I missed your post last night!  I didn't get a chance to log on.


divachyk said:


> davis, you and you're hair are gorgeous!!!
> 
> ladies, i'm tired of hiding my hair....blah blah blah...but i must continue on.



I so feel you on that one Divachyk!  I've been wearing my puff out.  I hope I'm not doing any damage.  I co-wash every morning, and I've found that if I do it by hanging my head over the tub, I don't comb out very much hair.



grow said:


> ok ladies, i got to work with those big, long braid hair packages and did my usual baggy bun underneath them.
> 
> i'm doing alot of the double buns these days because my front half has too much distance to go (layers) to get into a low nape bun, so this way, i get the shorter lengths like my bangs and sides with the majority of the shaft inside the bag.
> 
> ...



You did a fabulous job!  Crooked part and all!  I thought I was the only one that couldn't make a straight part.  We're practically twins in that area!



davisbr88 said:


> I may have to use a pass today...* I want to do a cool blow-out for this style I want to try where you French braid your blown-out hair.* And since I record all my styles, the subscribers will see my hair in its blow-out stage (even though it won't be my true length since it's a cool blowout and not straightened). So this is pass #2 for me.



I think I'm going to dry my hair enough so I can finally wear my half wig.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2010)

feel free as a bird now without that mess in. Hair is still braided down and I used a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner yesterday. Gonna do a good DC today using an applicator brush to get in between my braids easier and to really cover my NG. I can't wait!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 12, 2010)

I did twists for the first time with Afroveda's Curl Define and eco styler gel. I will never style my hair in a different way for the rest of my transition. I can avoid daily manipulation and it actually looks decent. YAY!  Now I can actually see myself transitioning for a long time! No more head aches at forcing a wet bun. I am so happy right now!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 12, 2010)

I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl.  I also got some wig clips, hair pins and 2 picks.  After free shipping and a 5% discount, it only came to 66 bucks!  I can't believe it was so cheap.  Anyhow, once again, attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl.

*Opal* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=12397
*Puffy* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10232
*Valencia Girl* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5364


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 12, 2010)

grow said:


> THE THANK YOU BUTTON HAS DISAPPEARED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, Never that Grow, you should know me better bynow, I wouldn't never laugh at you maybe with you 

It was more about your comment about the parts  
I love the style and think it was very creative ( I wanted to get the spin pins to look like that with my hair, but my 4 strands don't come close) 

I apologize if I came off that way,


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2010)

Just got done doing a nice moisturizing treatment with Silk Elements. Gonna spray on my little moisturizing spray mixture before bed. Hopefully the braids last a while longer. They can be lifted up pretty far off my head already, but it has been 3 weeks so we shall see.


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm unofficially joining this challenge. I wasnt to hide my hair from everyone (including myself!) for the rest of 2010. I'll use 1 pass on my birthday. My main protective style will be textured halfwigs. I may also experiment with phony ponies. I hope I see a big change on reveal day  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> No, Never that Grow, you should know me better bynow, I wouldn't never laugh at you maybe with you
> 
> It was more about your comment about the parts
> I love the style and think it was very creative ( I wanted to get the spin pins to look like that with my hair, but my 4 strands don't come close)
> I apologize if I came off that way,



JJamiah

girl, i know you were just playin! (that's why i wrote LOL!) i was just poutin and laughin at myself witcha!
you can call me silly anyday! that's what friends do, sweet pea!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You did a fabulous job!  Crooked part and all!  I thought I was the only one that couldn't make a straight part.  We're practically twins in that area!


 
Ms_CoCo37, thank you sweetie! it's nice to have a crooked part twin!

as for the style, i cannot take full credit, but must give credit where it's due.

i got the idea from watching Reecie member's video on her fab double buns!

mind you, i don't have that kinda hair (lol!) so that's why i got the braid hair to totally hide my hair under there in a sandwich bag covered in the black stocking like i learned from the Chicoro fotki.

putting pieces of information together from all the inspiration on here, i think everyone can find styles to hth and i'm so grateful we have such a rich and full cornucopia of knowledge on here to gather from.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so frustrated with this website.  For the past 20 minutes I have been trying to post.  Each time I try, the screen freezes up and then closes.  I'm getting to a point where I don't even feel like trying to log on.  Sheesh.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 13, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I did twists for the first time with Afroveda's Curl Define and eco styler gel. I will never style my hair in a different way for the rest of my transition. I can avoid daily manipulation and it actually looks decent. YAY!  Now I can actually see myself transitioning for a long time! No more head aches at forcing a wet bun. I am so happy right now!



I'm so glad you found something that works for you!  I'd love to see pix if you have any.



Evallusion said:


> I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl.  I also got some wig clips, hair pins and 2 picks.  After free shipping and a 5% discount, it only came to 66 bucks!  I can't believe it was so cheap.  Anyhow, once again, attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl.
> 
> *Opal* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=12397
> *Puffy* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10232
> *Valencia Girl* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5364



I love the fact that you chose varying lengths!  Of the three, I think I llike Puffy the best...but then again, Valencia is pretty cute too!



AlliCat said:


> I'm unofficially joining this challenge. I wasnt to hide my hair from everyone (including myself!) for the rest of 2010. I'll use 1 pass on my birthday. My main protective style will be textured halfwigs. I may also experiment with phony ponies. I hope I see a big change on reveal day  Good luck to everyone!



Let me "unofficially" welcome you to the challenge!  I love the PS in your Avi!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 13, 2010)

Note to self, never try to do two natural heads in one afternoon.

I had very high ambitions yesterday when I thought I could do DD's hair and then mines.  I washed, DC'd with steamer, twisted, and then banded her hair.  Took me darn near 5 hours to do all of that.  Suffice it to say, I didn't touch my own head.

On the upside, she went to school looking really cute!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like everyone here is doing well. Sorry I kinda been MIA, must running around for those back to school this and that, being Committee Chair for Cub Scouting doesn't help that either.  then Popcorn sales, school fundraising and raffling for Football  you get it!  Oh well.

Changed my mind will break down tomorrow, will wear my doobie with curls not combed out which is how I get the doobies now a days tomorrow. 

I have a meeting later that evening atleast my hair will be fresh


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Gave my wig a quick trim this morning. the straight hair that long just didn't look natural AT ALL!!!


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola ladys .
Still rocking my braids ( I need to take picture of these things ) Have them in for 10 days now. I am trying to get to end of october with them. With school and everything going on at work, i like the fact that this style is easy going. The only thing is I miss my hair. Then when I think how hard is was getting to detangle, i don't miss it anymore lol. How are you guys doing?


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Ms_CoCo37 

Today I bought another half wig it's curly/wavy and "Tangle Free", or so the package says. It looks really pretty. I also purchased my first phony pony. it's curly/wavy. I plan to start wearing it when I take my cornrows down, which hopefully won't be for the rest of September.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

Do I feel like taking my braids down? NO
Do I feel like going to the Beauty Salon Tomorrow? NO
Do I feel like doing anything but going to sleep right now? NO

I will be under that dryer tomorrow for a bit, 1 hour plus  
Will get a steam treatment (most likely bring my own treatment) and bring my Alter Ego (so I don't have to pay for theirs) I might be there all afternoon  tryna be there for 10am sharp.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

what are you getting done at the salon JJ?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> what are you getting done at the salon JJ?


 
Really just a Rollerset and DC. HUH have to charge my IPOD  going to be a hot one tomorrow LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

I want pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

I am carmeraed out until December unless I get a new piece and at this rate it doesn't look like new will happen soon. I will give full details though. LOL! If it was crap or okay, or if my ears melt LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

lol okay. I'm right on track to get my steamer for Christmas too! All this promo work I've been doing lately has been leading to some extra extra spending cash.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel sick right now,  that could be my sour mood  HUH!

I might go under the forbidden dryer tomorrow it is so sad I bought my own ear protectors 
I don't usually go under that one because I don't like the heat but the other is comfortable just have to stay under longer. The forbidden is 45 minutes. The other one is like one hour and 15 minutes, Hmmmmm! I don't have much to do tomorrow  the forbidden is scarey.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

the forbidden??? that even sounds scary!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

You know which dryer that is the Cone one the one that can fry your brain if left too long LOL 

:burning:


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 14, 2010)

So I realized how crappy my ends felt, so my hair is going to be hidden under a shower cap and turban constantly while I'm home, and under a shower cap and black crochet cap when I leave (if I can successfully camouflage the shower cap). I really have to up my moisture so I'm going to be doing this until the end of the month probably. No more styling experiments for me for a while!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning Ladies, I will take down my hair once I come back from dropping little man to school.  Then off to get fried, LOL!~ 

So How is everyone today?


----------



## kbhatcher1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've taken out my yarn braids and gave myself a 3 day rest. Now I'm weaved up. Will probably take that down at the end of Sept. and go back to braids in Oct.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Do I feel like taking my braids down? NO
> Do I feel like going to the Beauty Salon Tomorrow? NO
> Do I feel like doing anything but going to sleep right now? NO
> 
> ...



I was feeling the same way last night when I got home.  I thought I was going to wash it and blow it dry for my half wig.  Things just didn't work out in that arena.

BTW, that hair fryer dryer is the BIZNAZ!  I'm used to having to sit under the dryer for a good two hours.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I washed, DC'd with steamer, twisted, and then banded her hair. Took me darn near 5 hours to do all of that.


 How often do you steam?



JJamiah said:


> Sounds like everyone here is doing well. Sorry I kinda been MIA, must running around for those back to school this and that, being Committee Chair for Cub Scouting doesn't help that either.  then Popcorn sales, school fundraising and raffling for Football  you get it!  Oh well.


Your plate is FULL! Don't forget to take time for self.



NikkiQ said:


> Gave my wig a quick trim this morning. the straight hair that long just didn't look natural AT ALL!!!


How did the trim turn out?



JJamiah said:


> I am carmeraed out until December unless I get a new piece and at this rate it doesn't look like new will happen soon.


 Do you typically order online or purchase in-store?



NikkiQ said:


> lol okay. I'm right on track to get my steamer for Christmas too! All this promo work I've been doing lately has been leading to some extra extra spending cash.


 Where are you purchasing steamer from? I tried the home grown steam treatment and it worked like a charm but it would be nice to have an actual steamer though. What kind of promo work are you doing?



davisbr88 said:


> So I realized how crappy my ends felt, so my hair is going to be hidden under a shower cap and turban constantly while I'm home, and under a shower cap and black crochet cap when I leave (if I can successfully camouflage the shower cap). I really have to up my moisture so I'm going to be doing this until the end of the month probably. No more styling experiments for me for a while!


 My hair has reached an all-new level of softness with doing a steam treatment, have you tried that yet? I posted a link above...you should give it a try.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^Sorry to be MIA as well but sheez, I've been busy now that school is back in session. I mentioned sometime ago that I have full-time job and teach as an adjunct at the local college. Needless to say I'm tired and spread thin but hey, that's life. 

I'm still hiding my hair. I went half wig shopping this weekend with the dh but didn't see anything that I just had to have. The consultant lady at the wig shop suggested I go lace front. 

Which do you prefer -- Half or Lace front?
Which looks more realistic -- Half or Lace Front?
What websites are a cheap place to buy either? SN: I'm sure some fabulous links are deeply embedded within this or another thread but will someone please pity me and just share your top online shopping sources without getting crunk and telling me to search for it? TTFN (tata for now)...:blowkiss:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> How often do you steam?
> 
> I steam every other week, but I'm trying to motivate myself to steam once a week.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I steam every other week, but I'm trying to motivate myself to steam once a week.


 You're natural, right? I am relaxed. I've read that too much steaming is not healthy. I steamed for the first time the past weekend and I'm in love! I was planning to steam once monthly but I think every other week wouldn't be too-too bad I don't guess. I guess it's better to start out slow (once monthly) that come hard out the gate and over-steam/over-moisturize the hair.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I know that I've been MIA for a minute...I finally had to log off of LHCF and get on my Ph.D studies!!!! But I'm wearing my Wash and Go and that is definitely hiding my hair because my hair is as wide as it is long!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning!
I am going to attempt to two-strand twist my hair again and I really need to figure out how to make it last two weeks so all I have to do is pop on my shower cap to baggy, and I won't have to manipulate my hair so much.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 14, 2010)

back in my bun today!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't been posting much cause I haven't been doing anything creative with my hair lol. Just phony pony and using my EZ clip.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2010)

im excited cause i thnik my hair may b long enough for a phony pony!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> How did the trim turn out?
> 
> Where are you purchasing steamer from? I tried the home grown steam treatment and it worked like a charm but it would be nice to have an actual steamer though. What kind of promo work are you doing?


 

It actually came out pretty good. I'll take a pic and post it later tonight if I can. My coworker thought it came this way lol. I think I'll order my steamer from either Salons R Us or ebay. Haven't figured it out yet. I am a promo model for Southern Comfort, Jack Daniels and a few other alcohol brands.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> How often do you steam?
> 
> [COLOR=navy[COLOR="magenta"]]Your plate is FULL! Don't forget to take time for self.[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> How did the trim turn out?
> ...


 
Saturday is my day this week; will go get a facial
I go online and sometimes Local Beauty supply.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-EMPRESS-NATURAL-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-JANE-FUTURA-/index.php

Like this one JJ?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-EMPRESS-NATURAL-SYNTHETIC-LACE-FRONT-WIG-JANE-FUTURA-/index.php
> 
> Like this one JJ?


 
Yes I actually do; looked at if for myself before so  she is hot!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

Might order her instead of Nicole though since she's a wee bit shorter.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool,  She is cute any who!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

You know i'll be consulting with you about my hair choices later on lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL your so silly, Steamer, Steamer, Steamer


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

^^steamer addict


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 14, 2010)

U will be too when you get it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

ordered 2 wigs and a half wig tonight. I'll model them for you guys when I get them. No hints at which ones I got until then


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^ah, I see how you gon' be Nik


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 15, 2010)

Divachyk I am relaxed and I steam usually weekly, but I steam my protein treatments in instead of the Moisture  that seems to work out lovely. If you only steaming moisture I'd do that once every two weeks and follow up with protein. 

Otherwise I also like Lace Fronts better, why Because I don't like messing around with blending, sounds like pure laziness to me  but it also for me is easier. 

Half wigs are more affordable and offer more variety. I have worn a Half wig before and it was basically a full cap to me I peeled 1/2 inch of hair from the front and smack it back with gel and that was all she wrote.

How are ladies doing this morning


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> You're natural, right? I am relaxed. I've read that too much steaming is not healthy. I steamed for the first time the past weekend and I'm in love! I was planning to steam once monthly but I think every other week wouldn't be too-too bad I don't guess. I guess it's better to start out slow (once monthly) that come hard out the gate and over-steam/over-moisturize the hair.



I think every other week is just fine.  As a matter of fact, whenever I take DD to our natural hair care stylist, she uses a steam treatment...and that's every other week.  I think DD's hair has really thrived because of it.

I joined the steam challenge, but I haven't been doing jack it it so far.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Morning!
> I am going to attempt to two-strand twist my hair again and I really need to figure out how to make it last two weeks so all I have to do is pop on my shower cap to baggy, and I won't have to manipulate my hair so much.



Let me know when you've mastered that...because I still haven't found much success when I try it.  Of course, I'm not the most consistent person in the world...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Haven't been posting much cause I haven't been doing anything creative with my hair lol. Just phony pony and using my EZ clip.



I'm right there with you.  All I've been doing is co-washing and puffing it for the past two weeks.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

I almost forgot!  I'm sporting my half wig today, and I have to say I like it much better than the full wig.  I'll try to take a pic and post it.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 15, 2010)

MsCoco then maybe the Half wigs are what you are going to be into I'd stay with what I like


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally am loving these clip in bangs- I thought they would be blah okay, but WOW, I am loving LACY, not to much Cassia but If I could have a ton of Lacy :woohoo:

I am wearing lacy and my spin pins in the back  with my hair in a fuller bun since I got the roller set I like it alot


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Darn it!  It looks like I'll have to delete some pics from my album in order to post pics of my new half wig.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCoco then maybe the Half wigs are what you are going to be into I'd stay with what I like


 
Yes!  I think halfies will be my thing!


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 15, 2010)

still waiting on my wigs so I'm wearing a bun today


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay...why am I able to delete pix from my album, but I don't have permission to add pix???!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, I wound up changing my siggy pic to show my new baby!


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm still in. I took a sew in out last week and have been bunning. I did a braid out yesterday so we'll see what it looks like when I take the braids down this morning. I hope it turned out okay.


----------



## Sade' (Sep 15, 2010)

Still in my sew-in...this is week 8. Prior to the sew in I was was bunning. I plan to get my sew in re-done in about a week.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I think every other week is just fine.  As a matter of fact, whenever I take DD to our natural hair care stylist, she uses a steam treatment...and that's every other week.  I think DD's hair has really thrived because of it.
> 
> I joined the steam challenge, but I haven't been doing jack it it so far.


 I glimpsed your name on the steam challenge roster. My hair is sooo soft b/c of the steam treatement that I truly feel that weekly steaming would be too much for my hair. 



JJamiah said:


> Divachyk I am relaxed and I steam usually weekly, but I steam my protein treatments in instead of the Moisture  that seems to work out lovely. If you only steaming moisture I'd do that once every two weeks and follow up with protein.
> 
> Otherwise I also like Lace Fronts better, why Because I don't like messing around with blending, sounds like pure laziness to me  but it also for me is easier.
> 
> ...


 Cool, thx! I mix my protein in my DC. I find that works better than doing the steps seperately. I know how I am...I would think that my hair doesn't blend well and I'll find fault with it in some way so I might should go for the lace front and be done with it!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2010)

Ladies, I see that the Flexi 8 clips got great reviews. I realize I'm late in learning about these new gadgets so it's all new to me although it's old news to most of you. What size do you think I'll need for simple updo's? I was thinking either medium or large....this seems to be another great way to hide my/our hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> ^^^ah, I see how you gon' be Nik


 
lol you know I like a good reveal. here's a quick run down- 1 straight,layered MBL; 1 wavy/curly BSL; 1 REALLY curly halfie. Better?? Don't kill me now!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 15, 2010)

I love Flexi 8 clips. Large might work better for you. How thick is your hair? You missed their free shipping sale this past weekend..it was free shipping off of any order 20 bucks or more.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

can anyone suggest a good braiding tutorial on youtube? there's like a million and I'm not patient enough to sift through them all.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 15, 2010)

So I put in a new set of mini-twists yesterday so my personal challenge is to keep them in until the end of September. I'm reinstating my countdown clock in hopes that I'll make it through the next 14.5 days. I have to do it this time and I'm determined!
ETA: I will NOT manipulate my hair until Sunday when I DC and steam!


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm getting another weave on Saturday.  This time, I refuse to use a net! And I don't care if my weave is a little bumpy from the new growth.  Hopefully I can keep the weave in until the end of october or early november.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 15, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> So I put in a new set of mini-twists yesterday so my personal challenge is to keep them in until the end of September. I'm reinstating my countdown clock in hopes that I'll make it through the next 14.5 days. I have to do it this time and I'm determined!
> ETA: I will NOT manipulate my hair until Sunday when I DC and steam!


 
how are your ends doing? any better since you started kicking up the moisture regimen?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 15, 2010)

^^ Well I think it's too soon to tell now BUT they did feel better immediately after I did a cold water rinse the other day, so I'm happy to report that. So I hope that the weekly rinse combined with my extra daily moisturizing will have this problem kicked so they will be smooth and soft for when I straighten in December.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't believe the end of the year is right around the corner. I'm nervous and anxious to see what my results will be by then, but I know one thing's for sure...my hair a lot healthier now than it was just a few months ago.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ Ditto!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I see that the Flexi 8 clips got great reviews. *I realize I'm late in learning about these new gadgets so it's all new to me* although it's old news to most of you. What size do you think I'll need for simple updo's? I was thinking either medium or large....this seems to be another great way to hide my/our hair.



I must admit that it's new to me too.  I think I vaguely remember seeing a pic of these once before, but I didn't give them a second thought.  Now I think I need to do some investigating.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a question for the wig experts.  Is it really bad if I don't wear the little stocking cap or net?  I like having access to my scalp...but I don't want to risk breakage (especially since my hair is still damp underneath).erplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 16, 2010)

MsCOCO for a half wig I never wear anything I twist my hair up and in a clip and smack it on  and that was when my hair was much longer than it is now, in the wedding pic with me and my sister my hair was already WL and in the one with the pony, They just need to make larger nets for the pony's so more hair can stick up under there, yet now I have found them then it was you tuck one side the other lifts 

but no damage from those


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 16, 2010)

I looked at the flexi 8 clips before  I just have alot of things don't want to get anymore (YET)  so I will wait until my birthday probably before going crazy again. lol

I did get my goody set - Pony Pouf, Modern Updo maker, Another set of spin pins, and the puff comb

I absolutely can tell after playing with it, lol the roller set makes the updo's more fun. I love the Pony Pouf and as always the Spin Pins. (I didn't try the others)

Ladies if you don't have SPIN PINS in your life and you wear buns you don't know what your missing and need  LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCOCO for a half wig I never wear anything I twist my hair up and in a clip and smack it on  and that was when my hair was much longer than it is now, in the wedding pic with me and my sister my hair was already WL and in the one with the pony, They just need to make larger nets for the pony's so more hair can stick up under there, yet now I have found them then it was you tuck one side the other lifts
> 
> but no damage from those


 
I knew my favorite little expert would chime in!

I'm so glad to hear that because I really don't want to have to use a cap/net.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 16, 2010)

I love my spin pins and I need to get that kit like you suggested.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies! How's everyone???

JJamiah you're the accessory queen...go for those flexi 8 clips girl! No need to wait for your bday. My bday is in Jan so I plan to make me a list of items to buy for self. Oh and yes, spin pins are FANTABULOUS!

NikkiQ, much better, thx for some insight. I'm like a kid, I hate waiting for juicy news. I love the holidays, that's what I think of most as the year ends. As for my hair! I rollerset rather than air drying this past weekend and wow, my hair has thickened up big time. I LOVE IT! I read somewhere that salons r us is still honoring a $10 off coupon code for the steamer. Hopefully I can snag one of these toward the end of the year.

Chameleonchick, I might wait for another free shipping offer. Surely they'll run some type of special with the holidays nearing. I hate paying shipping. My hair is medium to thick density on a fresh relaxer and thickens up as I stretch. I was thinking of buying 1 medium and 1 large. 

davisbr88, hopefully things are going good with your ends.

Ms_CoCo37, what's happening lady?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

divachyk
Thanks! I am definitely working on it!


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 16, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm still in the challenge I am wet bunning/puffing tucking ends under and trying to use more accessories. I have issues with manipulating my hair so its better for me to just pull my hair back everyday and KIM.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ If the bun you're talking about is the one that's in your siggy... 
GORGEOUS! I want to wear a bun soooooo bad! 
I'm salty.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2010)

I second that^^gorgeous!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok ladies, help a sista out.  I am trying to hang in there on this challenge, but I am getting so tired of this dang ponytail.  I had to cut my hair to NL because of breakage and don't want to use any weave or wigs.  I want to wear my natural hair only.  So I've been doing the ponytail.  Only problem is it takes a lot of brushing to lay it down and my scalp itches like crazy.  Although I can tell it's growing, I still don't have enough in the ponytail to make a bun.  Any recommendations?  HELP!!! NEWBIE'S IN JEOPARDY.


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 16, 2010)

those clips are cute

godzchildtoo is your hair at a length to bun? sometimes I will put my hair in a bun and leave some out as a bang in the front


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 16, 2010)

3jsmom said:


> those clips are cute
> 
> godzchildtoo is your hair at a length to bun? sometimes I will put my hair in a bun and leave some out as a bang in the front


 
Thanks for the response, not long enough to bun YET.  But I do love the bang idea.  I'm going to try it, my hair has more length in the front, kind of like a bob.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

divachyk I hope that coupon still works when I go to order mine too! when do you plan on getting yours?


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  Earlier today I was reading about a spray that you all order somewhere in this thread.  One was with oil, one was without.  Now I can't find it in these 91 pages.  What was the oil and what's it for again?  Thanks so  much


----------



## Jewell (Sep 16, 2010)

I love these types of challenges, because my hair likes to be left alone (whether in a bun, braid, or under a wig).  I usually do a "HYH" chall each year from late Aug/Sept to late March of the following year.  It helps so much that I leave my hair alone in winter, and just maintian with washing/condish, moisturizing, and oiling the scalp.  Talk about fast growth (I'm a slow grower at times).  In late spring and summer, I let my hair out, lol.  LF's, FLW's, and full wigs are my go-to for the HYH chall I do each year. HHG ladies!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Hey everyone! I know I'm late but I'd like to join you all in this challenge.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my hair in a PS for the majority of the fall and winter because Jersey gets cold!
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you seem to have an excellent growth rate.  Can you please share your regimen?


----------



## nisha98 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just checking in ladies.  I still have in my crochet braids.  It has only been two weeks but if feels like forever to me.  I have two more weeks to go and I'll either try to put mini box braids in my hair without extensions so I can bun it.  The first and last time I tried mini box braids my hair was so frizzy so I have to see what I can do about that.  I think rather than blowdrying I'll airdry my hair with flat twists that is very moisturized and give my self two days to get it done so they will be fairly small and neat.  If they turn out good, that will be the style for the month of October.  So countdown on - 14 days to go.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Hi Ladies!  Earlier today I was reading about a spray that you all order somewhere in this thread.  One was with oil, one was without.  Now I can't find it in these 91 pages.  What was the oil and what's it for again?  Thanks so  much


 
I think you're talking about the Nu-Gro Hair-GRO. JJamiah knows the most about it!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Good Morning Ladies! How's everyone???
> 
> [*MENTION=10041]JJamiah[/USER] you're the accessory queen...go for those flexi 8 clips girl! No need to wait for your bday. My bday is in Jan so I plan to make me a list of items to buy for self. Oh and yes, spin pins are FANTABULOUS!*
> 
> ...



I am a January BABY too 12th to be exact, Girl I have so to much, plus the MR. got me like a trillion headbands,  He just feeds the habits


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 16, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Hi Ladies!  Earlier today I was reading about a spray that you all order somewhere in this thread.  One was with oil, one was without.  Now I can't find it in these 91 pages.  What was the oil and what's it for again?  Thanks so  much


 


davisbr88 said:


> I think you're talking about the Nu-Gro Hair-GRO. JJamiah knows the most about it!


 

LOL, godzchildtoo, yes it is NU-Gro Hair Spray w/ Moisturizer. It definitely softens the hair it is a great product  I still use it  Not daily as it can make my hair toooooo soft. It smells great too. 

MsCoco how do you like it? She also uses it


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 16, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Wow, you seem to have an excellent growth rate.  Can you please share your regimen?


 
Thanks so much! When my hair is loose I "spray-moisturize-seal" my hair daily.

Spray -- water and Rosemary EO
Moisturize -- Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
Seal -- Castor Oil

I also shampoo and deep condition once a week with Renpure Organics Shampoo (red bottle) and Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.

Now I'm in cornrows under a wig. And my reggie is still pretty much the same.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

*runs in*
I'm a January baby, too! January 22!
*runs out*


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

UBER excited!
Change of plans.
I am going to continue baggying in my mini-twists til the end of the month, in the beginning of October, I am going to wear a short wig, and then I have an appointment to get a sew-in with Bohemian hair on October 14! The hair is kind of cheap so I'm guessing it'll only last about a month, so after I take that down, I'll put in the extension braids and wear those until December 31. SOOOO  excited about the sew-in!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey ladies. Just wanted to check in. I'm still here and I'm still hiding. : )


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2010)

NikkiQ --- either Dec (hoping they have a holiday sale of some sort) or Jan (my bday Jan 30th) and what about you? i steamed using the home steamer method and my hair is still super soft a week later. i'm soooo impressed with how great the bootleg method worked that i feel the real deal method will be 10x better.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ My bday is Jan 30th....national holiday (in my head)


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 17, 2010)

I am getting a relaxer at the very end of October. I will next week get my hair braided back up  she has to be gentle on my scalp and leave that in for two weeks. Wearing a lace front on top. all I know is I need the week before my relaxer to do a good protein treatment that way my hair is prepared.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 17, 2010)

*I got 2 of my wigs!!!*

Tried on Opal and HATED it!!!  Its one of those wigs you have to work with in order to get it to look good.  I am no such person.

Tried on Puffy...and I wasn't too sure about it...then grabbed some scissors, spray and a headband...now I LOVE it!  My plan is to rock out with this one for as long as possible.  I can see myself repurchasing it.  Its synthetic but it feels so nice...kind of like the ultimate twist out.  And thank God its not shiny!  I hate shiny wigs. 











Now I'm just hoping my SO will like it but if he doesn't he can go kick rocks.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ I  love it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> NikkiQ --- either Dec (hoping they have a holiday sale of some sort) or Jan (my bday Jan 30th) and what about you? i steamed using the home steamer method and my hair is still super soft a week later. i'm soooo impressed with how great the bootleg method worked that i feel the real deal method will be 10x better.


 
I'm leaning towards around Christmas as a gift to myself, but we'll see. I might get too impatient and order it much sooner lol

I got a confirmation email today that my wigs should be here by Wednesday. yay!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 17, 2010)

Evallusion Your hair is too cute


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm leaning towards around Christmas as a gift to myself, but we'll see. I might get too impatient and order it much sooner lol
> 
> I got a confirmation email today that my wigs should be here by Wednesday. yay!!!!!


 
I love new stuff Oh well off topic 

http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=485&p=176096

I bought these babies and I love them love them love them!!!!! TIs all!


WHY are they cheaper than what I paid an they just delivered 2 days ago :burning:


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^well now those are hot! I love the green ones...but that's my favorite color so I'll lean towards those anyway.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 17, 2010)

I want my darn 10 dollars I could buy alot of conditioner with that LOLOLOL

Yeah I want all of them; I got the black ones and they ARE HOTTTTT! I love them  I want them all  I do I do,

Nikkki I am going to sleep now, I have been running rampid and I am exhausted. My husband over here talking you know what, about him wishing I wanted you know what. I am like LOOK DUDE, I AM TIRED, been busy all week, and last week too, next week time should start to die down with all the meetings and stuff. 

Tomorrow is Spa day LOL, my sis and me are going to get treated.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^ LMAO!!!  that hubby of yours is a trip I swear.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys I havent posted in soooo long, been so busy since school started back .  Im still in, though. since my crochet braids I have had two sets of cornrows, worn the Tammy by Outre half wig(which everyone seemed to think was my own ),  and this past week I have been wearing my hair in a twist out(which many people seemed to think was a weave ). This weekend I am going home and trying to see how I would like to do it next If my hair comes in I can have the option of keeping on Tammy, wearing a braid out or twistout, Doing box braids or Senegalese twists cornrows, or doing a sew-in or a quick weave wig.   But If the hair is not at my house when I get there Im going to first  Hairsisters.com because I placed that order over a week ago. 2 if the hair isnt there Ill only have the options of doing something with my own hair, my tammy, or the braiding hair I brought from the bss.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wore the motown tresses wavy 3/4 wig today and I LOVE it.  My family, some of whom are super critical, adored the look on me.  I didn't do a braid out in the front.  I just did the scarf thing again and it looked super cute with the outfit that I had on.  Yep!  She's a keeper.  I like it so much that I think I'll go buy another one...just in case.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2010)

Can I say it one mo time with a pic?






I LOVE THIS 3/4 WAVY WIG!!!! 

You can't tell me NADA!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2010)

i guess i'll do my weekly DC later today and will rock a bun for the remainder of the week. i will attempt air drying AGAIN. i can do a pretty nice roller set but i suck at air drying. the only way i know to air dry is with doing a braidout and i'm tired of that look. i will continue bunning until i find a nice half wig.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

checking in still under my wig !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2010)

Checking in still wearing a bun, will think to rebraid my hair next week not this week,  when I will do another motions steam treatment and nexxus treatment (myself) and then cap it with my trusty travel companion Cholesterol cap self heating for 20-30 minutes or more since time is of the essence 

My bunning is going well, this is helping me out through my Ugh I am tired of my hair season


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2010)

NJ your hair is so cute I like this look


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Only 10.1 more days until twist take-down!
(Yes, my countdown clock includes fractions of days... AND percentages... I am 27% done with the countdown, so 73% to go!)


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL ^^^ well I am enjoying my hair in these Etsy.com 2 stick forks  I have a french roll with a 2 stick fork in it kissing birds it is so pretty  
I gave my spin pins a break


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

You keep talking about these cute little things and NEVER show pics JJ!!!!!!! Tell hubby that he needs to get on his job and start taking pics of the back of yo head!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 19, 2010)

Still wiggin' it but I'm bowing out of this challenge...I need to wear my hair out more than the alloted passes.  Have fun ladies.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to bow out of this challenge..even though I PS about 4 days out of the week I go to the salon weekly now and I'm not paying them 25$ to wear my hair in a bun or ponytail. Good luck ladies!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> You keep talking about these cute little things and NEVER show pics JJ!!!!!!! Tell hubby that he needs to get on his job and start taking pics of the back of yo head!



 I do post alot of pics, just not every one, hubby is like I support the cause, if I have to take pictures


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^ I must have missed them... my bad! Lol.

Evallusion chelleypie810 Sorry to see you all go...


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 19, 2010)

My siggy shows pics  right now this is a pic of what I am wearing My clip in


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, no, I meant pics of the sticks and combs and stuff that you have and what they look like in your hair!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey ladies I've been a little MIA lately due to starting a new job and my last semester of grad school. Anywho I'm still wearing emily which has made my life very easy in the morning.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

4 weeks down in the braids...at least 2 more to go. they're doing pretty good,but the NG is pretty obvious right now. it's starting to sorta push out from underneath the braids now lol


----------



## divachyk (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^ NikkiQ, Obvious new growth is an excellent problem to have.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning, wearing my French roll until tomorrow's wash day   
Dunno what I will do afterwards, I might braid her up and slap on my Vanessa again. Just not enough hours in my day lately  

I am on now in case I don't make it on later


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning Lovelies!

I had a very lazy hair weekend.  I completely reverted back to my curly puff.  I guess you could say it was my farewell to summer tribute.

I didn't get a chance to log on to the boards, so I know I have some major catching up to do.

Hope you guys all enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Every single time I try to reply to multiple messages the site freezes up on me.


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies, so I'm checking in. I strayed from bunning because I still had to blow dry and flat iron once a week to achieve that style. After browsing youtube for hours I finally decided to put some crochet braids in (for the first time) and I love it! It's been a week though and I'm just itching to wash my hair which I'm not sure I can do (I used FreeTress' Presto Curl). Anyways, I need help from you ladies who have done crochet braids in the past. My question is how do you maintain your hair/scalp so it can last 4 weeks. So far I've been using Dickenson's Witch Hazel to occasionally clean my scalp and I've been using a spray leave-in by Giovanni to keep the hair moisturized and I oil my scalp with a homemade concoction once a week.  

I'm open to any suggestions


----------



## polished07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey ladies its been forever it seems like but Ive been uber busy with my new job and school schedule, this Organic Chem is kicking my butt!! but anyways I got a relaxer 3 months early but I finally see some real progress and its all because Im hiding my hair whooo hoooo! Here is a pic Im giving myself till by bday in May to hit BSL thats about 8 months yall think I can do it, Im going into hyh hardcore next month with my sew in's.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good polished07!

EclecticMaybe: I haven't done crochets before but if no other ladies can chime in, definitely PM BlackMasterPiece. She does them a lot and she has amazing growth so it's obvious that she takes care of her hair underneath.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

divachyk yeah I'm very happy about that!  I pulled out the trusty ruler and in the back, I can lift the braids up to the 1" mark again!!!!


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Sep 20, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> EclecticMaybe: I haven't done crochets before but if no other ladies can chime in, definitely PM BlackMasterPiece. She does them a lot and she has amazing growth so it's obvious that she takes care of her hair underneath.


 
Thanks Davis!! I'll contact her as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got finished smoking a chicken with apple chips and rotisserie seasoning for 3  hours. LICKING my fingers this IS DELICIOUS. OMG OMG 

YUMM 
YUMM

Oh and I broke one of my etsy combs  will order another and some more when I get a few dollars


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^^^ JJamiah

1)ummm....YUM! I want some!
2)how in the world did it break???


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2010)

making a french roll


----------



## afrikurl (Sep 20, 2010)

I am now in in yarn braids and I think I'm in LOVE. I get the look of locs without the commitment. and when I wake up as dawn, my hair is done, I just put some juice on em and go!

I think beside the juice challenge, this is one of the bandwagons I will not jump off of. It suits my lifestyle and I'm seeing results. When I took down my interlocks, my brother asked me if it was my hair or the fake one.... I think I've been unofficially weave checked for the first time.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 20, 2010)

I put my hair in 2 french braids. It was my first time doing it but it's not too bad. I'm going to tie up the back some way to keep the ends protected.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 20, 2010)

Pic of my new weave (there is a little grease on my leave out also I believe a track is showing?)  Sorry for the huge pic uploading from my phone.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Pic of my new weave


 Loving it lady! You working that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I put my hair in 2 french braids. It was my first time doing it but it's not too bad. I'm going to tie up the back some way to keep the ends protected.


 
I put my mini-twists in 2 French braids too! It's working well for me so far, and I don't have to worry about trying to shove all of the loose twists under when trying to put my wig cap on.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

@ms.blue totally diggin it on you.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2010)

I washed my hair tonight and because I need to get my hair looking in some orderly manner for work tomorrow, I have to manipulate it pretty excessively to get it to lay flat to put into a bun....I hate when strands overlap and my hair doesn't lay flat. I lost a good bit of hair through manipulation but some of that was shedding because I don't comb throughout the week. I do believe a little breakage might have been off in there too. *sigh* I need a wig fast so that I can wash, moisturize/seal, pull it back, air dry and go without worrying about how neat the hair looks. ETA: good nite, chat with you all tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning All,

Ms. blue Very nice. How is everyone doing? I am still hiding my hair. Between buns, french rolls and next week back into my lace front. My relaxer date moved a week earlier as I have several parties to take my kids to at the end of October


----------



## Sade' (Sep 21, 2010)

Still hiding my hair underneath my sew-in.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments ladies!  I'm trying to keep this install for 8 weeks then give myself a two break and go back weaving.


----------



## grow (Sep 21, 2010)

have been wet (or let's say damp) baggy bunning consistently.

i think i'm getting over the hump of bunning as i continue to be more post perm.

it's just the first 2-3 weeks post perm that are hard to bun....my hair really wants to be out to play in those days, lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies! I'm trying to keep this install for 8 weeks then give myself a two break and go back weaving.


 
do you do self installs b/c it looks amazing!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was going to wait another 8 days to take down my twists, but I have some free time now and I really want to pamper myself since I have a horrendous week coming up. Think I'll wash, DC, band to dry, and maybe put in some finger coils or something - I hate the way straw curls look on me, so I'll be doing mine on the larger side with this Komaza Coconut Hair Pudding that I just got in the mail. I'll post if it comes out nicely (which I sort of doubt... lol)


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^you know they're gonna come out nice so you better post those pictures young lady! 

I have enough NG right now to have my braid in the very middle of my head (towards the back) laying SIDEWAYS!! aiy chihuahua!!! lol


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> do you do self installs b/c it looks amazing!



I wish I could do a self install but maybe I will since weaving is costing me money.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

@NikkiQ: Girl, you never know with my hair. It doesn't like to cooperate all the time! Lol. It just wants to be brushed back into a bun, but it doesn't understand that it's not long enough yet! Smh. Lol. But I definitely will post if it works out. Congrats on your NG! Laying sideways = lots of luscious growth! I can't wait to see our ending pics!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^with you texture, I'd let it do whatever it wanted. I'd love your hair right now!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ I appreciate the compliment but I'm sure your hair is beautiful. AND long enough to wear a bun!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ I appreciate the compliment but I'm sure your hair is beautiful. AND long enough to wear a bun!!


 
Beautiful? Negative. Long enough to bun?  barely!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ Girl bye. You know your hair is beautiful. And if you don't know, I'M TELLING YOU IT IS!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Just checking in.  Puffing it as usual.


----------



## winona (Sep 22, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies,

  I hope all is well.  Still doing the bun  Last night I coWashed and put hair in big twists to dry overnight this morning I bunned before my morning run


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Hey ladies its been forever it seems like but Ive been uber busy with my new job and school schedule, this Organic Chem is kicking my butt!! but anyways I got a relaxer 3 months early but I finally see some real progress and its all because Im hiding my hair whooo hoooo! Here is a pic Im giving myself till by bday in May to hit BSL thats about 8 months yall think I can do it, Im going into hyh hardcore next month with my sew in's.


 
Your hair looks nice and healthy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just got finished smoking a chicken with apple chips and rotisserie seasoning for 3  hours. LICKING my fingers this IS DELICIOUS. OMG OMG
> 
> YUMM
> YUMM
> ...


 
That chicken sounds sooooo good!

It's funny that you mentioned the combs because I was going to ask you for the link to the web page.  I need some cute hair accessories.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> I am now in in yarn braids and I think I'm in LOVE. I get the look of locs without the commitment. and when I wake up as dawn, my hair is done, I just put some juice on em and go!
> 
> I think beside the juice challenge, this is one of the bandwagons I will not jump off of. It suits my lifestyle and I'm seeing results. When I took down my interlocks, my brother asked me if it was my hair or the fake one.... I think I've been unofficially weave checked for the first time.



 for getting weave checked!

Did you install the yarn braids yourself?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Pic of my new weave (there is a little grease on my leave out also I believe a track is showing?)  Sorry for the huge pic uploading from my phone.



Lookin good!  I can't see any tracks either.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I washed my hair tonight and because I need to get my hair looking in some orderly manner for work tomorrow, I have to manipulate it pretty excessively to get it to lay flat to put into a bun....I hate when strands overlap and my hair doesn't lay flat. I lost a good bit of hair through manipulation but some of that was shedding because I don't comb throughout the week. I do believe a little breakage might have been off in there too. *sigh* I need a wig fast so that I can wash, moisturize/seal, pull it back, air dry and go without worrying about how neat the hair looks. ETA: good nite, chat with you all tomorrow.


 
Diva, you know I absolutely LOVE your buns...and they always look polished to me.  I have the same problem with getting my hair to lay flat too.  I've been manipulating my hair every morning when I co-wash and put it in a puff.  I think my only saving grace is my Ouidad Double Detangler comb.  I love that thing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

grow said:


> have been wet (or let's say damp) baggy bunning consistently.
> 
> i think i'm getting over the hump of bunning as i continue to be more post perm.
> 
> it's just the first 2-3 weeks post perm that are hard to bun....*my hair really wants to be out to play in those days,* lol!



I remember those days quite well.  My hair would be sooooo shiny and sleek that all I wanna do is run my fingers through it and let it swang!  LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 22, 2010)

MsCoCO I got them from Etsy.com from que  I am wearing one today much thicker, love it. It is an actual comb with flowers on it. Love it love it love it. Sorry no pics  

Picture clip in bangs with all hair  tousled lightly into a twist flipped up then the comb stuck down towards the nape holding into place the hair lightly over the top. 

it looks great.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCoCO I got them from Etsy.com from que  I am wearing one today much thicker, love it. It is an actual comb with flowers on it. Love it love it love it. Sorry no pics
> 
> Picture clip in bangs with all hair  tousled lightly into a twist flipped up then the comb stuck down towards the nape holding into place the hair lightly over the top.
> 
> it looks great.


 
Okay...where the devil did the thank you button go???!!!  Anywho,  *THANK YOU JJAMIAH!!!*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2010)

Am I the only one who can't post pics or add pix to my album?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2010)

checkin in stll rocking my half wig juicing underneath!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 22, 2010)

Your welcome MScoco,

I can't thank anyone couldn't for a few days already, can't post pics, I wonder how everyone who does, does


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

I think most people are just posting the link to their pics from their fotki or photobucket accounts. I can't add pics either


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

The results of my finger coils:


I didn't think I'd like them, but after I picked them apart, I ended up loving it. It reminds me of how my hair looked right after I chopped (even though it's nothing like this now... lol) I am exactly 13 months post-relaxer today!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

just what I suspected....CUTE!!!!! I love them davis!

ETA: took my braids out today ladies and all I can say is puffy and fluffy. wow! I didn't think 5 months post would be quite like this . easy to comb through and detangle,but boy oh boy is it tough to slick down.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

^^Awwww. Thanks Nikki 
I was really surprised.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^Awwww. Thanks Nikki
> I was really surprised.


 
how long you gonna keep them in?


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 22, 2010)

^^^ Pssssh. With the way I sleep... probably not even 2 days. I took 5 hours to do straw curls in June, and I looked a hot mess the next day. But I'm going to keep them in as long as I possibly can before I start looking like a fuzzball. Hopefully they'll last until Friday, but I strongly doubt it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^^ Pssssh. With the way I sleep... probably not even 2 days. I took 5 hours to do straw curls in June, and I looked a hot mess the next day. But I'm going to keep them in as long as I possibly can before I start looking like a fuzzball. Hopefully they'll last until Friday, but I strongly doubt it!


 
gonna have to do the "cute sleep" and prop your head up off the pillow with you hands


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Am I the only one who can't post pics or add pix to my album?


 I never lost access only because I post links from photobucket.



JJamiah said:


> Your welcome MScoco,
> 
> I can't thank anyone couldn't for a few days already, can't post pics, I wonder how everyone who does, does


 Photobucket



davisbr88 said:


> The results of my finger coils


Awesomely gorgeous!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I remember those days quite well.  My hair would be sooooo shiny and sleek that all I wanna do is run my fingers through it and let it swang!  LOL!


 I do miss those days....the hair looks silky smooth and blowing in the wind.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Diva, you know I absolutely LOVE your buns...and they always look polished to me.  I have the same problem with getting my hair to lay flat too.  I've been manipulating my hair every morning when I co-wash and put it in a puff.  I think my only saving grace is my Ouidad Double Detangler comb.  I love that thing!


 Thank you MsCoCo.....I might have to invest in that detangling comb as you're not the first to give it praise.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> gonna have to do the "cute sleep" and prop your head up off the pillow with you hands



Uh-uh girl! Them days are over! Lol. I haven't done that since high school!!!



divachyk said:


> Awesomely gorgeous!.


 
Thanks so much diva!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 23, 2010)

Nikki, we wanna see pics of your puff puff! Davisbr, your hair is so cute.
I am still wearing wigs over my cornrows or box braids. Nothing much going on.
Happy hiding!


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

davisbr88, ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE TWISTS!!!


NikkiQ, i wanna see that puff puff pic too!!!

ok ladies, checking in with my rather boring bunning routine....how many months do we have left?!

alot. think i'm gonna have to use a pass pretty soon.....


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

Good Morning,

Davis your hair is nice,  

Divachyk thanks will use my photobucket albums instead  

I have to get my hair braided next week; Going to camp and will slap on my lace front so that my hair stays did, LOL!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2010)

JJamiah, what type of camp are you attending?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

Before I start my morning (might not get back on until later this afternoon) I just wanted to share.

ALTER EGO GARLIC CONDITIONER is a must for your stash, it is such a great conditioner. My hair is SOOOOO soft, I just use this and then when dry my NU-Gro Spray and it is fantastic! Soft and ahhhhh! Sweet smelling


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah, what type of camp are you attending?



Cubelos for Boy Scouts,


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I slightly repositioned my puff this morning.  That's about as creative as I can get right now.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^ WOW, lol your too silly, pics of that RIGHT NOW! LOL 
Feel nothing, I repositioned my Clip in bang  so we're even  

I like it though not doing much to it.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2010)

JJamiah, I hear scout activities can really keep the kids/parents busy! 
mscoco, ditto. I have a low, left side bun today. Nothing fancy smancy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Your welcome MScoco,
> 
> I can't thank anyone couldn't for a few days already, can't post pics, I wonder how everyone who does, does



I've been trying to figure that one out myself.  I hope they get all of the kinks worked out soon.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah, I hear scout activities can really keep the kids/parents busy!
> mscoco, ditto. I have a low, left side bun today. Nothing fancy smancy.


 

It can keep you busy but it is fun activities for the boys  It is geared towards family so I like that but my baby graduates to a full blow Boy scout in a few months and  mommy is going to cry like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^^ Pssssh. With the way I sleep... probably not even 2 days. *I took 5 hours to do straw curls in June, and I looked a hot mess the next day.* But I'm going to keep them in as long as I possibly can before I start looking like a fuzzball. Hopefully they'll last until Friday, but I strongly doubt it!



That's the story of my life!  I can never keep a style for more than one or two days.  I don't know if it's because I sleep wild or what.  Hopefully, one day I'll figure out how to keep a style for longer periods of time.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2010)

JJamiah I'll try to post a pic in a few minutes.


----------



## winona (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^ Ya'll ladies are so silly  I have been bunning it bc I am just too tired and lazy to do anything else.  Lately i have noticed that my buns have been getting looser and I dont a crazy amount of flyaways  I am taking this as my hair is getting longer and thanking me for not trying to manipulate when I dont feel like it


----------



## ojemba (Sep 23, 2010)

It sure is. I"ve been mixing it with my wgo and ojon con and it's great. I love it its a staple in my products. 



JJamiah said:


> Before I start my morning (might not get back on until later this afternoon) I just wanted to share.
> 
> ALTER EGO GARLIC CONDITIONER is a must for your stash, it is such a great conditioner. My hair is SOOOOO soft, I just use this and then when dry my NU-Gro Spray and it is fantastic! Soft and ahhhhh! Sweet smelling


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 23, 2010)

I trimmed my hair the other day. It feels so much better. I washed and twisted it this morning so hopefully I'll have a nice twistout by dinner time.


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> That's the story of my life!  I can never keep a style for more than one or two days.  I don't know if it's because I sleep wild or what.  Hopefully, one day I'll figure out how to keep a style for longer periods of time.


 
Mine never last for more than a few days either. I hate it. When I was relaxed I could keep a style for a least a week. Sometimes two.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments ladies... we'll see what it looks like under my bonnet when I finally get out of bed (had a REALLY late night!)
Nikki - I wanna see the puff too!
MsCoCo - I wanna see the repositioned puff!
I just love looking at haaaaaaaaair *rocks back and forth*


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 23, 2010)

PSA:
Wild-sleeping davis got day TWO hair!
I am in AWE! I NEVER get this!


There were some fuzzy parts and it definitely wasn't as stretched, but I am actually impressed that it looks decent enough to wear out. Day 3 hair is COMPLETELY unheard of, but I sure as heck am gonna try!
Hallelujah!


----------



## foxee (Sep 23, 2010)

I took down my crochet braids and have been rocking a bun.  It's been a week and I'm soooo bored with it already!  May be time for a new install.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 23, 2010)

No pics of the puff puff ladies. The puff puff looks rough rough and SO not cute cute!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello ladies got my hair colored at the beginning of the month, wore it down for about a week, last two weeks Ive been rocking these pin up curls under a scarf lol....I dont think I can afford to get braids so I will be picking up a wig....soon lol Excited to see what December holds


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2010)

I do solemnly swear to find creativity to endure HYH challenge! My creativity is stifled right now because I'm fresh out of ideas ---- bun, bun and mo bun.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wore a puff bun today.. I'm going to try and get my homemade wig done so I can wear it by Sunday at least


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 23, 2010)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Hello ladies got my hair colored at the beginning of the month, wore it down for about a week, last two weeks Ive been rocking these pin up curls under a scarf lol....I dont think I can afford to get braids so I will be picking up a wig....soon lol Excited to see what December holds



If it's the color in your avi, it's gaaaaaawjus!



danigurl18 said:


> I wore a puff bun today.. I'm going to try and get my homemade wig done so I can wear it by Sunday at least


 
What kind of hair are you using?


----------



## B3e (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sensationnel Empress Natural Lace Front Wig — Liza*
_I will be getting her in a 1B_
*sorry for the size, I tried to find a smaller one. my brain is being slow though*​
I am taking my yarn braids out this weekend and rocking this lil beauty...has anyone tried her?!? Am i crazy to leap blindly and hope for the best? I just think I've abused my edges while in this set of braids, I've work a pony tail every day and the wear on my edges is visible....smh...i know, i know, i should know better. but with school work life back at full force, it's just so much easier.

But alas, now I need to take a break. I will cornrow may hair and keep it rested under a wig for the rest of 2010! 

Maybe now I can get back to inching my way to APL...I feel as though I halted for some reason, despite having growth. I think I just miss being able to wash my hair regularly and now that I'm busy, wet yarn is just not in my schedule.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2010)

oooo!  I likes mz. Liza! Good choice!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought 5 more wigs today. Rhiana, Tia, Angelique, Tamika and Lisha. This is it, I am sure I should be good for a while and not get bored anytime soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm wearing Nicole today for my birthday and I  her!! Long layers around BSL/MBL. Once I get her trained the way I want, I'll be sure to take pics for you lovely ladies. This and my Outre half wig-Evony. Nice and curly!!!! Rockin it hard too! lmao


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 24, 2010)

I am buying a stand for my LF Vanessa this week so I can curl her and pin  her up so that when I am ready to wear her she is good to go. I am going to wear her at camp  

 NIKKI


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ladies, I've decided to pull out of the challenge. I did a length check yesterday and found out my hair is 2inches shorter than the last length check done in may, I don't know whats going on with my hair, I'm in a protective style 90% of the time. It's very discouraging. I've been stuck at APL for the past 2yrs.. I don't know what else to do but give up... Anyway hope everyone make it to there goals...


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the protective style your doing causing stress? Maybe you can try a different one


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am buying a stand for my LF Vanessa this week so I can curl her and pin her up so that when I am ready to wear her she is good to go. I am going to wear her at camp
> 
> NIKKI


 

Thanks JJ!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ It's your birthday?!?!?!
Happy birthday to youuuuu,
Happy birthday to youuuu,
Happy birthday dear Niiiiiikki,
Happy birthday to youuuu!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ,   Wishing you the BESTest birthday EVER!!!  Enjoy!

Chameleonchick,  I think you have things covered for awhile.  Enjoy, girl!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 24, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah, I hear scout activities can really keep the kids/parents busy!
> @mscoco, ditto. I have a low, left side bun today. Nothing fancy smancy.


 
Girl, today I took it to another level and did the puff on the side. That bad boy has been traveling all over my head this week!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 24, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Mine never last for more than a few days either. I hate it. When I was relaxed I could keep a style for a least a week. Sometimes two.


 
That's one thing that I do miss about being relaxed...holding a hairstyle for a few days. *sigh*  I am bound and determined to figure it out the natural way.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ -- Happy Birthday mama....(((hugs)))


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 24, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies... we'll see what it looks like under my bonnet when I finally get out of bed (had a REALLY late night!)
> Nikki - I wanna see the puff too!
> MsCoCo - I wanna see the repositioned puff!
> I just love looking at haaaaaaaaair *rocks back and forth*


 
Girl, I couldn't get those dog on pics uploaded for anything.  I finally gave up and went to work.  I'll try to post some this weekend...cuz like you, I LOVE looking at hair tooooo!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi ladies, I've decided to pull out of the challenge. I did a length check yesterday and found out my hair is 2inches shorter than the last length check done in may, I don't know whats going on with my hair, I'm in a protective style 90% of the time. It's very discouraging. I've been stuck at APL for the past 2yrs.. I don't know what else to do but give up... Anyway hope everyone make it to there goals...


 
Awwwww!  I'm sorry about the setback.  What are you going to do with your hair now?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^lol probably chop it off, so frustrated...but Dh made me feel a lil better, so I will continue but I'm just tired of the disappointments...


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 24, 2010)

firstborn, and this too shall pass. Your going to get there and sooner than you think. Hold tight


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Firstborn2
I am SO sorry about your setback! I totally missed your first post. Please keep your head up! It's only a matter of time before you reach your goals.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 24, 2010)

davisbr88 thank you for the encouragement. I'm going to try a different protective style as JJ suggested. I guess I can't be to discouraged as Dh pointed out the health of my hair is amazing, I'm just not making progress length wise. But I'm going to keep at it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies!!! I did a sassy PS for my birthday outing with the SO and my besties- a cute sassy wig with barrel curls on the end. Nice and flowy! I can't wait to rock the half wig soon


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies Morning


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning JJ!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

3 more months until the end of the year I am going to try to get every single centimeter I can  

I want to end this year VERY CLOSE TO my final goal!  

Plus in November it will be one whole year I have been SULFATE FREE, I started off using Healthy Sexy Hair Chocolate Soy Milk Sulfate Free Shampoo, I love it actually.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

You always seem to find all the hair goodies lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

JJamiah I'm sure we will reach our goals - I already told Nikki that if my hair isn't to my butt after all this hiding (especially since the novelty of being newly natural hasn't worn off and all I wanna do is play in my hair!),  I'm gonna go crazy in the streets! lol. 
I stopped using sulfates last September, so I guess this is my anniversary! My hair made a HUGE turnaround the very first time I used a non-sulfate shampoo. I'm a believer!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^I have a confession- I never read my shampoo bottles to see if they contain sulfates or not!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree Sulfate Free has helped my ends alot. I am in this for the long haul. I am waiting to stake my NEW CLAIM in December. Not my final goal though but Progress is progress  

I am still down to continue hiding for the long run with you Davis. Next week I get my braid up so I can wear my pieces again. I think I will rock Vanessa for another run, afterwards I need to find a replacement for her for a little bit, then I will rock her again. I need to give the other's a change to show themselves


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

NikkiQ Well, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. My hair was extremely dry and breaking off. If your hair is in a healthy condition, far be it from me to tell you to go out and spend MORE money on new products! Lol. I know of people who have lovely hair that still use regular ol' shampoo, and to test it, I bought some regular shampoo and washed my natural hair with it to see if the shampoo really made a difference Smh. My hair was so coarse and dry! And I don't even have coarse hair for the most part, with the exception of my crown. It was a mess. I threw that bottle away with the quickness.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

davisbr88 what kind of regular ol' shampoo were you using?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

:woohoo: 1/2 inch until I can claim MBL people  Holla :woohoo: I just checked  No pics I combed it measured it and pulled that bad baby!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

See you ladies later I am about to be GHOST! LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

NikkiQ - Redken! I have been a huge Redken girl for most of my life because I thought it made my hair feel good, and to be fair, I didn't realize it wasn't until I shampooed with it after switching to no-nsulfate/organic shampoo and realized how dry it was making my hair.
JJamiah - Congrats!


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just wanted to post some pics of my homemade half wig which I will be wearing! I just finished it


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ sweeeeet! i likey


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, today I took it to another level and did the puff on the side. That bad boy has been traveling all over my head this week!


 get-get-get-get-get it gurl!! get it gurl.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 25, 2010)

Danigurl love the half wig and love that color on you; definitely your color 

@ Davis Thanks so much


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, ladies!
I am bowing out of all of my challenges, as I am afraid I am becoming too obsessive with my hair and LHCF, and am not spending the time I should be on my schoolwork. I will probably jump back on challenges this summer, but for now, I am dropping them.
I will still be around, so please don't forget about me! And I plan to post updates every December, April, and August on my blog. 
Love you guys and am happy I got to know many of you, especially through this thread.
HHG!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been wearing Tia this weekend. I think this is going to be my everyday wig because I have gotten so many compliments.


----------



## djkforeal (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I am still going strong in this challenge!  I will be re-applying my light yaki remy full lace wig today and I am going on week 4 of my self braid install.  I agree with sulfate free shampoos, they really make a difference in moisture retention.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> I am bowing out of all of my challenges, as I am afraid I am becoming too obsessive with my hair and LHCF, and am not spending the time I should be on my schoolwork. I will probably jump back on challenges this summer, but for now, I am dropping them.
> I will still be around, so please don't forget about me! And I plan to post updates every December, April, and August on my blog.
> Love you guys and am happy I got to know many of you, especially through this thread.
> HHG!


 
Hate to see you go babyface davis, but your reason is ABSOLUTELY understandable. you're working hard towards your dream and need as little distraction as possible. we'll be here cheering you on-both with your studies and your HHJ. HL here you come!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay we aren't in APRIL so this is no APRIL fools trick. WHY R YOU LEAVING US? Just take a break no leave Davis 

Just set maybe an hour a day or like I am doing lately before I take the kids to school and a little during the evening after all is said and done.



davisbr88 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> I am bowing out of all of my challenges, as I am afraid I am becoming too obsessive with my hair and LHCF, and am not spending the time I should be on my schoolwork. I will probably jump back on challenges this summer, but for now, I am dropping them.
> I will still be around, so please don't forget about me! And I plan to post updates every December, April, and August on my blog.
> Love you guys and am happy I got to know many of you, especially through this thread.
> HHG!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 27, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I've been dealing with some technical difficulties with my iPhone.  Fun times indeed.

JJamiah, yesterday the PJ in me struck again.  I had the nerve to set foot up in Sally Beauty Supply and they had the nerve to have a sale on the Argan oil products...the very nerve.  Suffice it to say, I purchased the restorative mask and an Argan oil...and of course I got a second bottle of the Argan oil for free.  WOO HOO!  They also had a sale on the Carefree Curl Gold juice (16oz bottle for $3.99), and you KNOW I couldn't pass that up.

When I got home, I washed my hair with the Kinky Kurly Clarifying shampoo.  Then I followed that up with two washes with the Hair One, followed by the Argan oil restorative mask and 30 minutes under the steamer.  O-M-G...I'm in love!  My hair felt sooooo good!  Then I rubbed some of the Argan oil for measure.  This will definitely become one of my staples.

This morning, I'm sporting a sloppy southerntease bun.  It's rainy outside and I don't care one bit.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2010)

Hope you ladies have a great week!!



davisbr88 said:


> Hey, ladies!
> I am bowing out of all of my challenges, as I am afraid I am becoming too obsessive with my hair and LHCF, and am not spending the time I should be on my schoolwork. I will probably jump back on challenges this summer, but for now, I am dropping them.
> I will still be around, so please don't forget about me! And I plan to post updates every December, April, and August on my blog.
> Love you guys and am happy I got to know many of you, especially through this thread.
> HHG!


I agree LHCF can become addicting. I too agree I need to scale back on my usage but I won't leave totally, however, I'm not a student...I remember those student days. If you spread yourself thin, schoolwork will suffer and we can't have that -- (((hugs))) -- cya around. Will miss ya!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 I knew it. I knew you'd cave in to some form of conditioner LOL.

Tomorrow or Wednesday I'll be steaming in my Motions CPR and then using nexxus. I should take a salon day, but Nah, I am getting my cousin to braid it up for me. It is time. I don't feel like catering to it right now anywho.

It is raining here as well. All the kids were happy to get to wear their rain coats LOL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

The PJ in me is itching to show it's head very soon. I haven't bought any products in month or so and I need a good protein treatment for my hair before I get braided back up. Either Aphogee or Motions CPR. I've used Motions before and my hair faired out really well. Aphogee...never tried it. So since I'm off today and tomorrow, I'll make my way over to Sally's and see what they have.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

Motions works as long as I steam it in.  Aphogee works either way.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

You're just trying to get me to get a steamer lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ Not my motive right now, but it is definitely a must have.
I can't wait until LACE FRONT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

Which LFs are in rotation this fall/winter?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

I am going to keep Vanessa in the loop; I am really wanting to try Blair, I want a shorter hair style again. Maybe even Elise again.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

My commission stamp just came in, I am so excited. I have to write a professional cover letter to introduce myself to the companies  so that I can start getting some loans.  

I don't have a working printer right now so that sucks.  but that too shall come.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

So proud of you JJ!!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I've been dealing with some technical difficulties with my iPhone.  Fun times indeed.
> 
> ...


 I need to figure out my product stash -- I really need to either toss out pre-LHCF prods or figure out how to use them...and I need to use up the post-LHCF prods. I need to dwindle this stash down before I go buying more and more stuff. Now that I'm hooked on ceramides, that's more to buy.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I am NOT leaving LHCF by any means! I owe almost all of my success to the board. I am just dropping out of my challenges so I won't be so tempted to stay on here all day.
I still am peeking in on you guys every now and then, and you will see me posting or responding to threads every now and then, but I just need to focus! I'll still be around! 
Love you guys!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

At the library right now with the four children all of us on a computer.
All I am thinking about is a CONDITIONER on my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

JJ must have cameras in my bathroom cabinet b/c I grabbed a new bottle of conditioner to cowash with today. spooky *hums theme to Twilight Zone*


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

Going get braided up tomorrow morning    can you tell I'm excited????


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 27, 2010)

Still hanging...taking out my braids next week.  I think I will give my hair a rest - maybe I'll go get a wig.  If not, it's a bun until I get rebraided in November.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Going get braided up tomorrow morning    can you tell I'm excited????


 
Awesome I am right behind you Wednesday for me.  So yeah! r u rocking one of the LF  you just got.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

I surely sure sure am! Once I get my comp set up over here, I'll take a few pics with my digi and take pics. JJ...should I get all my hair braided down or should I leave some out so I can wear my halfies too?? I'm thinking from right where the arm of my glasses hit on both side should be enough hair out.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

I decide from the door weather it is a switch up time or a LF  time. I'd get it all put up and rock some of those LF's you got then when you take it out you can tuck the back and put the Halfies on those go on no need to braid


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

woke up because the SO was listing to the football game


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm loving Nicole right now. the layers are great and no tangles yet. she will most def be one of my go to LF for fall/winter. I might order Gina too. starting to miss her lol


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

GINA, I know I thought about wearing her for the holidays  
I am surprised you didn't get her yet!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

Nikki I am going to try to go back to bed  the game is over and he is finished snacking on his BSA popcorn LoL so I am off to bed. Talk to you in the later A.M. LOL Night! We have Lace Front Talk to have LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> woke up because the SO was listing to the football game


 
I have NFL Network on right now  what can I say? I love football lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nikki I am going to try to go back to bed  the game is over and he is finished snacking on his BSA popcorn LoL so I am off to bed. Talk to you in the later A.M. LOL Night! We have Lace Front Talk to have LOL!


 
that we do! lol night night


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

JJamiah and NikkiQ....you girls are too much to keep up with. I need to get up on that hair your hair game like you. I envy your creativity.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

Morning, 

Well I am still up in my clip in bang and bun 
Today I just have errands to run. I have pants to be hemmed (jeans not at that stage yet), I have to go get papers approved for BSA, and kids to drop off.  Then I have 2-3 hours of work to do for my business, about an 1-2 of house work to do  then by then I will have to pick up the little one. All in my clip in bang and bun.  The story of my life. 

I am changing purses today Yeah, going from my summer big bag to my little pink and bronze bag. LOL


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 28, 2010)

It hasn't been two weeks yet and I want to take this weave out.  It tangles so bad but maybe its the length since its 18in kinky wavy (kinky tangles).  I'm getting it professionally washed and cut on either Friday or Saturday to try to eliminated the tangles and because my scalp is yearning for a cleaning.  Trying to go hard with this challenge since a slacked off on my other challenges.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Got my braids in this morning and digging them. she did them in a circle for me so my LFs will lay down easier. I took a pic with my phone. once I figure out how to upload them on here, I'll be sure to do so.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

How long do you plan to leave it in?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably 4-5 weeks. 6 if they can last that long without getting too fuzzy or loose.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

Promised creativity....I really got creative  -- not really.....

I bunned with a flower.  Ironically enough, this simple little flower sparked so many compliments.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

that's very cute!!!! divachyk


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

NikkiQ, thx honey -- is your head pounding from getting hair braided today?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

no it's not pounding at all to be honest. I'm surprised too b/c homegirl was getting down with these things.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^ I recall those micro braid days -- talking about misery? whew erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I could do it. me and micro braids could not get along. i'm surprised i'm surviving cornrows right now lol

ETA:here are the new braids


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 28, 2010)

oh boy tomorrow is wash day  :woohoo:   I feel all of those at once.

Divachyc your hair is awesome love the flower 

Tomorrow is wash day  see I get all emotional. I am exhausted right now so it is probably just extra. Going to have to rush since I am baby sitting in the morning. right after I come from taking DS to school I will rush and wash this hair out so it can be ready like yours NIKKI


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

@JJamiah, sheez girly, you stay so busy. I don't see how you do it. Hats off to you. I admire your availability to others, LHCF and your business. You definitely sporting that "S" (superwoman) on your chest. ETA: Thx for compliment.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> oh boy tomorrow is wash day  :woohoo:   I feel all of those at once.
> 
> Divachyc your hair is awesome love the flower
> 
> Tomorrow is wash day  see I get all emotional. I am exhausted right now so it is probably just extra. Going to have to rush since I am baby sitting in the morning. right after I come from taking DS to school I will rush and wash this hair out so it can be ready like yours NIKKI


 
I want pics when it's done!!!! I'll be back to work tomorrow after my nice 4 day weekend...boo! JJ I looked for the CPR and Emergencee today at Target and those mofos didn't have it! Guess I'll scoop the CPR at Sally's when I get my BRX spray. Thank goodness I had some of my own mixture left over to spray on them tonight b/c that bottle is bone dry now


----------



## afrochique (Sep 29, 2010)

Checking in. Still wearing my wigs daily except for the weekend. Moisturized, sealed, baggying my box braids for the night.

HHG


----------



## notlookingback06 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just checking in!!! 
Still 2-strand twisting, flat-twisting, and bunning my way to Dec. 31st!!! 

Peace & blessings!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 29, 2010)

Will send you a pic!

Walmart  has Nexxus Emergencee and Motions CPR, I know over here they do.  



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay...where the devil did the thank you button go???!!!  Anywho,  *THANK YOU JJAMIAH!!!*



Sorry about ^^ but I guess I hit it once I keep removing it and it keeps popping back up 



NikkiQ said:


> I want pics when it's done!!!! I'll be back to work tomorrow after my nice 4 day weekend...boo! JJ I looked for the CPR and Emergencee today at Target and those mofos didn't have it! Guess I'll scoop the CPR at Sally's when I get my BRX spray. Thank goodness I had some of my own mixture left over to spray on them tonight b/c that bottle is bone dry now


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 29, 2010)

still wearing my wig.. i love it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Today's style is a raggedy looking bun.  I'm in mourning over my curly puff and the cooler weather.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Promised creativity....I really got creative  -- not really.....
> 
> I bunned with a flower.  Ironically enough, this simple little flower sparked so many compliments.


 
You're doing much better than my raggedy little bun.  I'm loving the flower!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You're doing much better than my raggedy little bun. I'm loving the flower!


Thank you much. I bought a pack of flowers from ebay for like $10 shipped. I need to buy more because the company had run out of colors by the time they filled my order and couldn't fulfill the order with all the colors promised in the posting. They provided a partial refund to make it right and that was fine but in the end, I ended up with just a few colors -- red, white and pink. I need more basic colors like black, blue, brown, etc. I think flowers add a nice touch. 

I visited @Chicoro's fotki and she baggys the hair, covers the plastic with a few knee-his and dresses it up with flowers. I tried that last night but that's not a good look for me....LHCF member @grow does it too, maybe she'll post some pics for us. I'll drop her a note. Chicoro also has this scarf thing she does where she baggys the hair and places a scarf on top of it...looks gorgeous BUT I couldn't get my scarf to do right. I know Chicoro is a member here, maybe we can sweet talk her to showing us how she ties the scarf around her baggy bun....I'd love to make this work, espcially as different style option.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey ladies , right now I am capped with Alter Ego on  
My cousin was suppose to drop my little cousin off,  I guess she changed her mind. Anywho if she doesn't come to braid me up I will self braid again LOL.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay Cousin buddy is here I am off for a while


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 29, 2010)

This is Nicole and I absolutely LOVE her!!! She is my #1 LF right now. I've gotten lots of compliments on the layers already


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Thank you much. I bought a pack of flowers from ebay for like $10 shipped. I need to buy more because the company had run out of colors by the time they filled my order and couldn't fulfill the order with all the colors promised in the posting. They provided a partial refund to make it right and that was fine but in the end, I ended up with just a few colors -- red, white and pink. I need more basic colors like black, blue, brown, etc. I think flowers add a nice touch.
> 
> I visited @Chicoro's fotki and she baggys the hair, covers the plastic with a few knee-his and dresses it up with flowers. I tried that last night but that's not a good look for me....LHCF member @grow does it too, maybe she'll post some pics for us. I'll drop her a note. Chicoro also has this scarf thing she does where she baggys the hair and places a scarf on top of it...looks gorgeous BUT I couldn't get my scarf to do right. I know Chicoro is a member here, maybe we can sweet talk her to showing us how she ties the scarf around her baggy bun....I'd love to make this work, espcially as different style option.



Girl, you're gonna have me on Ebay looking for flowers for my hair!

You're also gonna make me dig out my Chicoro book and go back through it for tips.  I really would like to know more about the scarf thing, because my needs some serious moisture.


----------



## foxee (Sep 29, 2010)

Back to crochet braids!  I'm going to try to keep these suckers in for at least a month.


----------



## lushlady (Sep 30, 2010)

PS'ing with a weave at the moment.  Why does it seem like my hair grows so fast with a weave in?  This is only going to last me 5 weeks tops.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I'm sporting my half wig this morning.  I didn't feel like doing anything else.  I am becoming more lazy and bored.  This weekend, I think I'll make an attempt at a roller set.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, you're gonna have me on Ebay looking for flowers for my hair!
> 
> You're also gonna make me dig out my Chicoro book and go back through it for tips.  I really would like to know more about the scarf thing, because my needs some serious moisture.


 Flowers make the bun look really cute and it hides the fact that your bun may be small and/or boring. I pretty much wear my hair the same way (bunning) every day so after a while, my buns just look like blah...flowers have helped to spice things up.

Today I have on a light pink flower (see pic below) and am getting compliments already and it's like 6:30 in the morning.  Housekeeping just walked by and was like I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!! THE FLOWER IS AWESOME.  The pic quality is not the best but I'm at work trying to snap a photo before anyone walks by.  The flower looks HUGE in the photo but it's the same size as the other one I posted a day or so ago except that it's a different color and positioned differently in the hair.

Last night I purchased a lunch room lady hair net (the very thin kind) and placed it on top of my bun today. I really like how the hair net blends with my hair so that you can't see it, yet smooths out my bun for a more sleek look with no stray hairs or fly aways. I was able to plump up my bun a little more with the net....how? I wrapped bun with twisting it to the right, placed on hair net, the twisted the bun in the opposite direction to loosen it up and make it look fuller, then pinned down the hair net. Having the hair net on kept all hairs in place but yet plumped up the bun. (hope that makes sense).


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Wearing Vanessa Today  Will change siggy later


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm sporting my half wig this morning.  I didn't feel like doing anything else.  I am becoming more lazy and bored.  This weekend, I think I'll make an attempt at a roller set.



It gets like that sometimes honestly that is why the braided beehive for me means 2-3 weeks of no worries  I did it a long time (years) of washing weekly, while therapeutic it becomes a chore sometimes.  so guess what, I will continue to do this until I feel a need to something else. I do leave my hair out in between for about 2 weeks to get some play time and keep my styling options with my own hair open and not be dependent on this as an only style


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

divachyk said:


> *Flowers make the bun look really cute and it hides the fact that your bun may be small and/or boring.* I pretty much wear my hair the same way (bunning) every day so after a while, my buns just look like blah...flowers have helped to spice things up.
> 
> Today I have on a light pink flower (see pic below) and am getting compliments already and it's like 6:30 in the morning.  Housekeeping just walked by and was like I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!! THE FLOWER IS AWESOME.  *The pic quality is not the best but I'm at work trying to snap a photo before anyone walks by.*  The flower looks HUGE in the photo but it's the same size as the other one I posted a day or so ago except that it's a different color and positioned differently in the hair.
> 
> Last night I purchased a lunch room lady hair net (the very thin kind) and placed it on top of my bun today. *I really like how the hair net blends with my hair so that you can't see it, yet smooths out my bun for a more sleek look with no stray hairs or fly aways.* I was able to plump up my bun a little more with the net....how? I wrapped bun with twisting it to the right, placed on hair net, the twisted the bun in the opposite direction to loosen it up and make it look fuller, then pinned down the hair net. Having the hair net on kept all hairs in place but yet plumped up the bun. (hope that makes sense).



I totally agree about the flowers spicing up the look of a bun.  That's why I've been searching high and low for any cute little accessories that would give my otherwise boring bun a nice look.

As far as taking pics at work, I thought I was the only one sneaking around doing that!  You should see me trying to find the right lighting while sitting at my desk or going into one of the team rooms or the bathroom.   I'm so special.

When DD was taking ballet, we kept those little hair nets for her buns.  ITA, it really makes an otherwise messy looking bun appear more polished and sleek.  Now that I think of it, I think I'm going to buy a pack and start back using them.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Wearing Vanessa Today  Will change siggy later



You always look so cute in Vanessa!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It gets like that sometimes honestly that is why the braided beehive for me means 2-3 weeks of no worries  *I did it a long time (years) of washing weekly, while therapeutic it becomes a chore sometimes.*  so guess what, I will continue to do this until I feel a need to something else. I do leave my hair out in between for about 2 weeks to get some play time and keep my styling options with my own hair open and not be dependent on this as an only style



JJ, you hit it right on the head with that one!  Washing my hair is such a CHORE!  Now don't get me wrong, I love being natural...but DANG!!!  Co-washing was okay because I would just wash and go.  But to have to go through the full treatment each week.  Sheesh!  Talk about tiring.

I need to find my happy hair place.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

Diva,

This is my girl Friday:

Black Hair Style | Synthetic Half Wig | Half Wig - Small Wave | Demi Cap | CHADE DEMI CAP SYNTHETIC HALF WIG FRIDAY

Hairsisters.com has her cheaper than what my sister paid for.  I bought the black one, but it looks like there are other colors to choose from.  I really like her.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You always look so cute in Vanessa!


 Why Thanks Madam Ms_CoCo37  



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJ, you hit it right on the head with that one!  Washing my hair is such a CHORE!  Now don't get me wrong, I love being natural...but DANG!!!  Co-washing was okay because I would just wash and go.  But to have to go through the full treatment each week.  Sheesh!  Talk about tiring.
> 
> I need to find my happy hair place.


 
 we will find our happy hair place LOL


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  I'm hanging in there.  Finally locking down a regimen and the breakage is tapering off.  I'm excited about that.  Also, my hair seems to be growing in the front, but because of the breakage in the crown it doesn't look like I'm retaining any length.  I purchased the length check t-shirt and was going to take my first picture for September month-end.  My hair was like WHAT?!!!...you are still NL.  I rollerset and now I have a frizzy curly pouf.  I look like I'm about 70 or like Peggy Bundy.  So back to my wet ponytail. I don't have enough hair for a true bun but I'm going to try the flowers or find some really cute ponytail holders.  I don't know what I'm going to be revealing...maybe not length, but at least healthy hair.   Have a great day!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Hey Ladies!  I'm hanging in there.  Finally locking down a regimen and the breakage is tapering off.  I'm excited about that.  Also, my hair seems to be growing in the front, but because of the breakage in the crown it doesn't look like I'm retaining any length.  I purchased the length check t-shirt and was going to take my first picture for September month-end.  My hair was like WHAT?!!!...you are still NL.  I rollerset and now I have a frizzy curly pouf.  I look like I'm about 70 or like Peggy Bundy.  So back to my wet ponytail. I don't have enough hair for a true bun but I'm going to try the flowers or find some really cute ponytail holders.  I don't know what I'm going to be revealing...maybe not length, but at least healthy hair.   Have a great day!


 

Well that sounds great to have healthy hair to reveal 
You can definitely try out some half wigs. There are plenty natural looking ones. 
Imagine what a year of healthy hair will bring


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 30, 2010)

JJamiah, thanks lady.  But I'm going to try to have 3 miracle months of growth.  BTW, I'm loving "what you're wearing"...I'm so jealous.  I remember when


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> JJ, you hit it right on the head with that one!  *Washing my hair is such a CHORE! * Now don't get me wrong, I love being natural...but DANG!!!  Co-washing was okay because I would just wash and go.  But to have to go through the full treatment each week.  Sheesh!  Talk about tiring.
> 
> I need to find my happy hair place.


 I dread it and suck at cowashing so I do a full routine weekly.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> As far as taking pics at work, I thought I was the only one sneaking around doing that!  You should see me trying to find the right lighting while sitting at my desk or going into one of the team rooms or the bathroom.  *I'm so special*.
> 
> When DD was taking ballet, we kept those little hair nets for her buns.  ITA, it really makes an otherwise messy looking bun appear more polished and sleek.  *Now that I think of it, I think I'm going to buy a pack and start back using them*.


 We special together hun....and I'm hooked on hair nets effective now! Not sure why I didn't think of it sooner. I whipped this bun in my head so quick today with the hair net. Any other morning, I'm trying to make the bun look super duper smooth, sleek and cute. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Diva,
> 
> This is my girl Friday:
> 
> ...


 I'm about to go into rehab. I love the half wig. I shall not spend any more $$. I just bought Caruso's last night. Why? Not sure since I'm hiding my hair BUT....I wanted them so bam, I got them. 



JJamiah said:


> Why Thanks Madam Ms_CoCo37
> 
> 
> 
> we will find our happy hair place LOL


 When you find it, invite me there. I promise to give you a yell should I find that place before you and Ms_CoCo37.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanna be invited to the happy hair land too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

that darn JJ got me wanting another half wig and I haven't even worn the new one I just got!


----------



## grow (Oct 1, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Thank you much. I bought a pack of flowers from ebay for like $10 shipped. I need to buy more because the company had run out of colors by the time they filled my order and couldn't fulfill the order with all the colors promised in the posting. They provided a partial refund to make it right and that was fine but in the end, I ended up with just a few colors -- red, white and pink. I need more basic colors like black, blue, brown, etc. I think flowers add a nice touch.
> 
> I visited @Chicoro's fotki and she baggys the hair, covers the plastic with a few knee-his and dresses it up with flowers. I tried that last night but that's not a good look for me....LHCF member @grow does it too, maybe she'll post some pics for us. I'll drop her a note. Chicoro also has this scarf thing she does where she baggys the hair and places a scarf on top of it...looks gorgeous BUT I couldn't get my scarf to do right. I know Chicoro is a member here, maybe we can sweet talk her to showing us how she ties the scarf around her baggy bun....I'd love to make this work, espcially as different style option.


 
divachyk, here is a pic of what we were talking about with the baggy bun.
i haven't always found it so easy to find the flowers and sizes that i like, so this is a flower clip-on that i made myself.

just peeking out from under the bottom is where you can barely see a bit of my bun.
but that is my bun, not my hair.
there, my hair is safely tucked away in a sandwich bag Chicoro style, and i took some stockings that i cut across the width of to make "elastic like bands" that i double over my bag to cover with the black look of silk. i know it's a stocking, but people tell me they think i'm wearing a silk scarf.
so, the top hair which is out can be spritzed during the day to keep it moist and the entire shaft of my hair is still soft and moist when i take it out of the bun/bag/stocking at the end of the day.

i'm so grateful the ladies have shown me this method because it's a great way to protect my shaft and ends!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2010)

grow....oh wow, thanks for posting that! i might have to drop you a line with questions when i try it out.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2010)

aargh -- duplicate post


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 1, 2010)

Im still hiding! I got a fresh install yesterday....a neck length bob....i waited until the last minute to get my hair and had to get 1b instead of #1 which I love! I will post some pics later!


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all I m shadowing the  challenge and I  just  want to  say  I admire the creativity  shown.  I  am inadvertently  hiding my  hair since  March ' 10 . I  have 2 quick  question. Is  hiding  your  hair about  growth  or retention ? and  do  you have a  fixed  length you expect your  hair  to  have when  you  do reveal? TIA


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2010)

Ruby True said:


> Hi all I m shadowing the  challenge and I  just  want to  say  I admire the creativity  shown.  I  am inadvertently  hiding my  hair since  March ' 10 . I  have 2 quick  question. *Is  hiding  your  hair about  growth  or retention ? and  do  you have a  fixed  length you expect your  hair  to  have when  you  do reveal?* TIA


 
It's a little of both for me. The less manipulation, the better for me. Less breakage and my hair does thrive more when its "left alone". As for the second question, I'm PRAYING for full SL to about a few inches from APL. My fingers are crossed. I haven't flat ironed since June or July so any progress will be much appreciated.


----------



## nisha98 (Oct 1, 2010)

I took out the crochet braids today. I am supposed to get box braids without extensions tomorrow so let's hope they turn out good. I'll post pictures.


----------



## grow (Oct 2, 2010)

divachyk said:


> grow....oh wow, thanks for posting that! i might have to drop you a line with questions when i try it out.



thanks, divachyk! and thanks NJoy for having the patience to continually encourage me to learn how to baggy bun, until i finally it!

it takes a bit of practice, but our hair is more than worth the effort!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

Its so sad that I just bought 4 wigs for my birthday and now I have a list of about 6 I want to buy next  gotta stock up to get me through this transition!


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is the first day all week that I am wearing my own hair and not my wig... It was so weird doing my hair today lo... I just did a puff bun... has anyone else experienced this? lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

danigurl18 whenever I take my braids out in between installs and have to actually do something to my own hair, it feels SO weird!!!! I think I'm just addicted to having my hair hidden now lol


----------



## ojemba (Oct 4, 2010)

Got in my extension singles on Friday - hoping they will last me until Dec. 

I'm still waiting for the next cycle of this challenge. LOL


----------



## constance (Oct 4, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> This is the first day all week that I am wearing my own hair and not my wig... It was so weird doing my hair today lo... I just did a puff bun... has anyone else experienced this? lol


 
Absolutely. Besides twists and buns, I've forgotten how I used to style my hair bc I've grown so used to wigs. Another thing-I can tell it has grown bc my old way of air drying (bantu knots) is too labor intensive. But that's a good thing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I'm popping on with this week's lazy hairdo.  I'm sporting a french braid!...yeah..that's all I got.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2010)

When do you ladies think I should start the new thread?  November, or December?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Hey Ladies!  I'm hanging in there.  Finally locking down a regimen and the breakage is tapering off.  I'm excited about that.  Also, my hair seems to be growing in the front, but because of the breakage in the crown it doesn't look like I'm retaining any length.  I purchased the length check t-shirt and was going to take my first picture for September month-end.  My hair was like WHAT?!!!...you are still NL.  I rollerset and now I have a frizzy curly pouf.  I look like I'm about 70 or like Peggy Bundy.  So back to my wet ponytail. I don't have enough hair for a true bun but I'm going to try the flowers or find some really cute ponytail holders.  I don't know what I'm going to be revealing...maybe not length, but at least healthy hair.   Have a great day!


 
I was a little disappointed as well when I did my most recent length check.  Hopefully, the next one will yield better results for both of us.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was a little disappointed as well when I did my most recent length check.  Hopefully, the next one will yield better results for both of us.


 Sorry my friend (((hugs))). Hopefully your next length check will be where you desire. What's your hair goal? I don't have one, I'm just trying to grow, grow, grow as much as I can. My hair has really grown since hiding it. I'm due for a TU and debating should I trim. I haven't trimmed since July. I'm dealing with a little breakage now from protein overloading - how silly of me.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2010)

I need to find me a cute half wig and get out of my hair. I wanted to try these -- 

Black Hair Style | Synthetic Half Wig | Half Wig - Loose Wave | Outre Quick Weave | QUICK WEAVE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG BELINDA (FUTURA)

Black Hair Style | Synthetic Half Wig | Half Wig - Loose Wave | Outre Quick Weave | QUICK WEAVE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG SABINA

These are listed as "quick weave...." -- but can I wear quick weave wigs like regular half wigs?


I have the Tuscany Girl already but it's not a good look for me:

Black Hair Style | Band Fullcap | Half Wig - Deep Wave | Freetress Fullcap | FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULLCAP TUSCANY GIRL

Another I like is:

Black Hair Style | Synthetic Half Wig | Half Wig - Loose Curl | Demi Cap | CHADE DEMI CAP SYNTHETIC HALF WIG VIVIAN


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I need to find me a cute half wig and get out of my hair. I wanted to try these --


 
i like em all except Tuscany. Something about wavy hair with a straight bang that throws it off. I have a list of about 6 wigs I want to get next. I'm so addicted but hey doing these promos really helps supply money for my habit 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> When do you ladies think I should start the new thread?  November, or December?


 
Maybe December so when we post out final pics, we can use that as our starting pic too.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 5, 2010)

Good Afternoon Ladies, I just got in after a long day of shopping and not much to show. I was leaving out of a department store with $100 worth of clothing (a few items) and the lady was like sign your card. I am like here is my license and my card. she was like our policy. Well I have been using this card for 2 years already and I left every Item there. Went to forever 21 and got one alfit and have plans to go to another store to get another sweater dress to wear with my slouch boots


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

^^^^I LOVE Forever21


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been wearing my hair into a southern tease bun. And I moisturize with S-Curl and seal with castor oil, and out my har back into southern tease bun. And my hair stays as moisturize as the first day well into the 8th day. Since i am 11 weeks post I sometimes throw in a hat over my bun and i am good to go. I am doing well with hiding my hair without any extensions. I hope i can keep it up until the end of the year


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies, I just got in after a long day of shopping and not much to show. I was leaving out of a department store with $100 worth of clothing (a few items) and the lady was like sign your card. I am like here is my license and my card. she was like our policy. Well I have been using this card for 2 years already and I left every Item there. Went to forever 21 and got one alfit and have plans to go to another store to get another sweater dress to wear with my slouch boots


 That's becoming a big deal. FL post offices WON'T even accept your card without signature. I use to have "see ID" on back but that's not flying now. But hey, no one checks for ID anyway so "see ID" was pointless anyway.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 5, 2010)

divachyk said:


> That's becoming a big deal. FL post offices WON'T even accept your card without signature. I use to have "see ID" on back but that's not flying now. But hey, no one checks for ID anyway so "see ID" was pointless anyway.


 

I think it is harder to get a Drivers license matching card then to get a matching signature. Crazy!


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 5, 2010)

what brand of wigs would you ladies suggest for light colors? every wig that i've bought has ended up being way too dark for me. i know that synthetic hair is darker but the 4 is like a 2 on me lol.. any suggestions would help.. i might just have to stick to making my own lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

^^^have you tried any colors lighter than 4? maybe the mixed colors?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2010)

JJamiah and NikkiQ, what's a quick weave half wig? Do you have to glue those in? I don't want it sewed or glued...I just want a half wig I can plop on my head and be out the door!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2010)

To me, quick weaves are the same as a half wig when it comes to ordering off of a hair website. Like the ones you posted earlier that you liked. They say quick weaves, but you wear them like a half wig. they have combs in them so no sewing or glue required. I have Outre's Evony. The bag says quick weave, but she's worn like a halfie.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 5, 2010)

yea i usually get 4/27 or 4/30


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks NikkiQ....I'm ordering one of them when I get paid.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

@divachyk, I'm going to have to agree with NikkiQ on the wigs. I like all of them except for the one with the straight bangs. I'm not quite getting that one.

@JJamiah, where have you been my little shopaholic friend???!!! For the record, I probably would have left the whole purchase as well. I just write "see ID" on the back of my cards.

@NikkiQ, ITA, December sounds like the best time to get the new thread going.

As for me, another fun, and exciting french braid. yaaaaaaaaaay me.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah and NikkiQ, what's a quick weave half wig? Do you have to glue those in? I don't want it sewed or glued...I just want a half wig I can plop on my head and be out the door!


 
Yep Quick Weave is a Half Wig. It comes with combs and such so no glue or sew necessary


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> @divachyk, I'm going to have to agree with NikkiQ on the wigs. I like all of them except for the one with the straight bangs. I'm not quite getting that one.
> 
> ...


 
HEY, just running around, trying not to do too much shopping. 
Doing Laundry right now, kids uniforms were gross, from practicing in the rain yesterday.  
I will do laundry again on friday. Loads are not that bad but 3 loads is a must for us in this house


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> yea i usually get 4/27 or 4/30


 
danigurl18 Those colors look awesome on you  I likey

I have some myself in those colors   but you bring out the colors fiercely.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

mscoco and NikkiQ, don't laugh but the one you dislike is the one that I already have....and I DON'T LIKE IT EITHER. I actually purchased it in person, believe it or not. I was being lazy and didn't try it on, never again.

mscoco, did you get the hair nets yet? I'm loving my new accessory. My buns looks so polished now. This little minor tweak has definitely added to my bun appeal. I bought more hair flowers and a few hairzing knock off combs (called ez combs). I still haven't mastered the hairzing thing just yet but in due time. 

JJamiah, don't housework too much today. It's about time for the boys to start making their Christmas (if you celebrate Christmas...if not, my bad, no disrespect intended) list.

NikkiQ, what's the coolest gig (job/promotion) you've done lately? When you become a top model, don't forget your LHCF friends.

OT: I think my hair is still slightly imbalanced with moisture/protein but I'm working to up the moisture. I will DC tomorrow night. I was planning to use something already in the stash but I'm eyeing Kenra because it was suggested by Supergirl as being good when deep in your relaxer stretch. You girls have any DC suggestions? I'm making product wish lists now so that I can calm down with all the unnecessary impulse product buying. I trying to focus more on hair accessories now than products.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> mscoco and NikkiQ, don't laugh but the one you dislike is the one that I already have....and I DON'T LIKE IT EITHER. I actually purchased it in person, believe it or not. I was being lazy and didn't try it on, never again.
> 
> mscoco, did you get the hair nets yet? I'm loving my new accessory. My buns looks so polished now. This little minor tweak has definitely added to my bun appeal. I bought more hair flowers and a few hairzing knock off combs (called ez combs). I still haven't mastered the hairzing thing just yet but in due time.
> 
> ...



 divachyk we do celebrate  They are lazy right now but when they get home they are folding the clean clothes that has been in that basket since last week  they pick from it. R U kidding? Nope they are going to fold and put those up today. I will fold the clothing I am washing today. Rooms need to be inspection clean  Or NO FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> divachyk we do celebrate  They are lazy right now but when they get home they are folding the clean clothes that has been in that basket since last week  they pick from it. R U kidding? Nope they are going to fold and put those up today. I will fold the clothing I am washing today. Rooms need to be inspection clean  Or NO FOOTBALL!!!!


hahahaha, get 'em coach JJ.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> When do you ladies think I should start the new thread?  November, or December?


 
Ms_CoCo37 make it in November shu I want to get listed Right NOW!!!!! I am in this first goal End of 12/2011, then next goal 12/2012, we will see  

I am totally Enjoying this Challenge  

Putting a cap on the number of challenges I join to 3 @ a time per year so  This is one and two to go Yeah!

After next year no new length challenges for me


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

JJamiah and Ms_CoCo37..I'm loving this challenge too. I enjoy the friendships made more than anything...and oh yeah, retaining hair is pretty darn cool too. I'm in for next go 'round...


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah and Ms_CoCo37..I'm loving this challenge too. I enjoy the friendships made more than anything...and oh yeah, retaining hair is pretty darn cool too. I'm in for next go 'round...


 
I second everything you said


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> mscoco and NikkiQ, don't laugh but the one you dislike is the one that I already have....and I DON'T LIKE IT EITHER. I actually purchased it in person, believe it or not. I was being lazy and didn't try it on, never again.
> 
> NikkiQ, what's the coolest gig (job/promotion) you've done lately? When you become a top model, don't forget your LHCF friends.


 
first off  shame on you for not trying it on!!!
secondly, I think the coolest I've worked were the music festivals here. get to meet a lot of artists. Met Lenny Kravitz last year. Lord is that man sexy! This year, I hopefully get to meet Drake.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I'm still wearing my half-wigs with my hair braided underneath. I was supposed to get senegalese twist this month;however, I've been super busy so I'll probably get them done in November.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> HEY, just running around, trying not to do too much shopping.
> Doing Laundry right now, kids uniforms were gross, from practicing in the rain yesterday.
> I will do laundry again on friday. Loads are not that bad but 3 loads is a must for us in this house



Girl, you are the Laundry Diva!  Everytime I talk to you, you're doing laundry. LOL!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk, you know I'm over her laughing!  Knowing me, I probably would have done the same thing.  I'm good for randomly buying items without trying them on first.  I'm just lazy like that.

NikkiQ, what are all of these cool gigs I'm hearing about? (I need to go back and read through the posts).

JJamiah, you're regulating huh?  Your itty bitty self.

divachyk, which seller do you buy your flowers from?  I need to check them out.  I haven't bought the hairnets just yet.  I really need to get on the ball with these hair accessories.

JJamiah, so you want to start the new thread in November?  What at the end of the month or the beginning? 

I've been really enjoying this challenge as well, and you ladies are the main reason for that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 I do promotional modeling for a few alcohol brands here in New Orleans. It's a lot of fun and supplies money for my hair habit


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ and mscoco...I know, I know. You better believe I'm trying on everything from here on out! 

NikkiQ, ooo Lenny. I would love to meet Morris Chestnut! Yum. I think I'll get all chatty and be acting all foolish like a young school girl. I live about 3 hours from NO....I hope to make it to the Essence Festival one of these days.

JJamiah was definitely regulating today! 

mscoco, wasn't the song "Regulate" by Warren G? lol or am I dating myself? leonllm2008 is the seller and here's an active listing to some flowers -- 10 daisy flower baby hair bows clip headband hat 4" - eBay (item 320600102694 end time Oct-09-10 09:28:41 PDT)

Hey girls, kinda OT, my dh will be having a medical procedure done on Fri to ensure he remains healthy from gastric cancer that he overcame a few years ago...be thinking of us....k?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ, girl with those gorgeous cheekbones I am not at all surprised!  You sound like a true PJ.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

You and hubby are in our prayers divachyk

Where in FL are you guys??


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ, yes girl we need all the prayers possible. He's only 34 (was 32 at the time of diagnosis) and I need him here for about a good 60+ more years.  We live on nearby the Pensacola, FL area.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ, girl with those gorgeous cheekbones I am not at all surprised!  You sound like a true PJ.


 
awwww thanks! You got me blushin over here. I am a self-proclaimed PJ. I have a list right now of 2 LFs, 3 halfies and 1 full cap that I plan to order in the near future


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ, girl with those gorgeous cheekbones I am not at all surprised!  You sound like a true PJ.


 I know right, isn't she gorgeous.....

Oh btw NikkiQ, the dh told me to order the steamer and he'd pay for it..YIPEEE....I will order it around the holidays though because I'm so dern cheap that if I save on the steamer, I can then afford something else. hahaha.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> divachyk, you know I'm over her laughing!  Knowing me, I probably would have done the same thing.  I'm good for randomly buying items without trying them on first.  I'm just lazy like that.
> 
> NikkiQ, what are all of these cool gigs I'm hearing about? (I need to go back and read through the posts).
> 
> ...


 
Ms_CoCo37 I definitely was LOL, They got those clothing together, I was about to leave my son again for football practice I am like are you kidding me. He didn't put his socks in the laundry so He had TRied to HAND WASH THEM and wear THEM right AWAY, He was bugging  OUT! I was like BOY what are you doing? He said my socks were dirty. I am like  My other son who is  younger than him, is a clean fanatic when it comes to his clothing, he put his stuff in the wash, yesterday, BIG BRO needs to follow suit.

Yes MsCOCO every time we talk I am doing laundry, With them in sports and having a full squad I have too keep them clean. You can say my kids are Smart A Students, (tooting my horn Scored PERFECT SCORES on their NJ STATE TEST) HOLLA, Bother one another till they are blue in the face. They want to be clean while doing so  I am a stickler for keeping their clothing clean as a whistle. They have too much of it if you ask me. Alot of times clothing doesn't even get out of the drawers because I wash, and wash. Winter schedule is about to kick in Monday, Wednesday and Friday I do laundry  ( 1 load daily except friday which is 2 loads); Changing sheets, towels, clothes. I'd be under the clothing if I didn't have a machine 

Start that at the End of November  it will be great we all will be pretty much ending. The only thing I HATE about starting threads early which I have seen is people forget about the current Challenges they are like I give up on 2010 already lets shoot to the next decade  nothing wrong with long term goals though. 

Honestly I am glad I have limited myself to only 3 challenges. 
HYH 2011 and WL 2011 and ??????
That is it pretty much it,


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> NikkiQ, yes girl we need all the prayers possible. He's only 34 (was 32 at the time of diagnosis) and I need him here for about a good 60+ more years.  We live on nearby the Pensacola, FL area.


 
awww snap P-cola??? yeah yall are really close. My bf was there last month for work. he's in the Coast Guard. we have a few friends out there. we might have to meet up next time I head that way.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk, you did NOT break out with Warren G!

Thanks for sending the link for the flowers!  As for Mr. DC, you will both be in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

Girls, does your SO care that you be on LHCF a lot?? My dh is into motorcycles so he usually is playing around on his forums as well...so he doesn't mind. He normally asks, "what's going on in the hair care world?" I guess I'm selfish because I never return the question to him. I must do better. We try to synchronize messing around on our respective forums at the same time so we don't neglect each other. I do most of LHCF surfing during down times at work. I'm starting a new job next week so my surf time will be limited for a while -- booooooo!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I know right, isn't she gorgeous.....
> 
> Oh btw NikkiQ, the dh told me to order the steamer and he'd pay for it..YIPEEE....I will order it around the holidays though because I'm so dern cheap that if I save on the steamer, I can then afford something else. hahaha.


 
lol good idea! buy a steamer and get a LF too! I like the sound of that plan lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Girls, does your SO care that you be on LHCF a lot?? My dh is into motorcycles so he usually is playing around on his forums as well...so he doesn't mind. He normally asks, "what's going on in the hair care world?" I guess I'm selfish because I never return the question to him. I must do better. We try to synchronize messing around on our respective forums at the same time so we don't neglect each other. I do most of LHCF surfing during down times at work. I'm starting a new job next week so my surf time will be limited for a while -- booooooo!


 
My SO works nights so I'm usually home alone when I get home from work so I get to hog the comp all I want


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

mscoco....yes I did break it out pretty lady....REGULATORS...MOUNT UP. And I'll keep you all posted. Very welcome for the link.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> My SO works nights so I'm usually home alone when I get home from work so I get to hog the comp all I want


 Mine is a firefighter and works 24 hours shifts so there's some hogging going on with me too.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> awww snap P-cola??? yeah yall are really close. My bf was there last month for work. he's in the Coast Guard. we have a few friends out there. we might have to meet up next time I head that way.


 Cool, lemme know. My dh use to be Air Force. Served 4 years, got out. Coast Guard, huh? That sounds like some tough job stuff right there. If I had ever enlisted, it would have been Air Force! Easiest branch of service.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

YouTube - Introducing "Julia" @ 3:04-3:24 

SHe looks like T-Boz with a little weight.


The wig in my Siggy I cut a little today with my Razor comb to get rid of the shaggy ends  it came out very nice


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

lol I heard AF was the easiest. If I had to choose, I wouldn't lmao. I couldn't do it. He's been in 13 years. He's a fly boy. Goes out on the helicopter rescues and stuff.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2010)

NikkiQ...flying....search & resuce....yikes! Tell him "thanks for serving." He might as well stay through retirement now.

JJamiah...you're so creative. I would hurt myself with a razor comb. I agree, she does look like TBoz with weight. *sigh...TLC days...don't go chasing waterfalls*


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2010)

JJamiah --- CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR KIDS FOR A JOB WELL DONE. It's definitely a reflection upon you and great parenting.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah --- CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR KIDS FOR A JOB WELL DONE. It's definitely a reflection upon you and great parenting.



Thanks   
It's not easy. I try to balance Stern/Fun/Fair all in the same line. I was on the education tip early on. When they got older I felt balance was essential. I'd rather them be average at a few things and then excel in the direction they choose instead of forcing them to excel in what I want. My son is good at playing the Violin (doesn't practice but sounds like the kids who Do ) so I encouraged him (forced him with persuasion ) to continue. 

I have two playing the violin this year!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I know right, isn't she gorgeous.....
> 
> Oh btw NikkiQ, the dh told me to order the steamer and he'd pay for it..YIPEEE....*I will order it around the holidays though because I'm so dern cheap that if I save on the steamer, I can then afford something else.* hahaha.


 
Girl, that's not being cheap...that's using your "smarticles" as my DD would say.

Mr. DC is so sweet!  You better start asking him about his motorcycle forums ma'am!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> NikkiQ...flying....search & resuce....yikes! Tell him "thanks for serving." He might as well stay through retirement now.
> 
> JJamiah...you're so creative. I would hurt myself with a razor comb. I agree, she does look like TBoz with weight. *sigh...TLC days...don't go chasing waterfalls*



I totally think you'd do great, don't cut yourself short.  (no pun intended with that one )
She does. I Loved m some TLC I use to wear the Condom over my eye LOL,  
I still can't believe Lisa is gone


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ms_CoCo37 I definitely was LOL, They got those clothing together, I was about to leave my son again for football practice I am like are you kidding me. He didn't put his socks in the laundry so He had TRied to HAND WASH THEM and wear THEM right AWAY, He was bugging  OUT! I was like BOY what are you doing? He said my socks were dirty. I am like  My other son who is  younger than him, is a clean fanatic when it comes to his clothing, he put his stuff in the wash, yesterday, BIG BRO needs to follow suit.
> 
> Yes MsCOCO every time we talk I am doing laundry, With them in sports and having a full squad I have too keep them clean. You can say my kids are Smart A Students, (tooting my horn Scored PERFECT SCORES on their NJ STATE TEST) HOLLA, Bother one another till they are blue in the face. They want to be clean while doing so  I am a stickler for keeping their clothing clean as a whistle. They have too much of it if you ask me. Alot of times clothing doesn't even get out of the drawers because I wash, and wash. Winter schedule is about to kick in Monday, Wednesday and Friday I do laundry  ( 1 load daily except friday which is 2 loads); Changing sheets, towels, clothes. I'd be under the clothing if I didn't have a machine
> 
> ...


 
Woo hoo for perfect test scores!  Go little JJ's!

Girl, you have your laundry days down to a science.  My mother would positively LOVE you!

You make a valid point about starting the thread too early.  I've seen people abandon the old thread all together before the challenge is over.erplexed

I'm going to have to take a page from your book and limit myself to a couple of challenges and that's it.  I'm definitely going to have to make them count.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

divachyk GIRL get that Steamer don't even think about it. GIRL I felt like this steamer is crap, I am enjoying now than when I first got it. I found the right conditioner for me for under there. My hair is up but I feel confident knowing that the treatment I steamed in has helped my hair even more than it could before. I was so ready to take back the Motions CPR feeling like this crap  I had used it when it first came out years ago and was like blah! 
Figured I try it out again and felt it wasn't good at all, the last time I purchased it was 6 months ago, i was ready to return it for a full refund. Then I figured I'd use it up on my cousin when she comes. I had a really BAD incident with Aphogee 2 step (I didn't give up on it though, will still use before my relaxer) I was ready to just pay the money for Dudley's DRC then I was like I have too much crap to be buying DRC, I have this Motions sitting here and 4 bottles new unopened of Nexxus Emergencee. Do I think I am rich? NOPE!  so I tried the concoction and I am hooked!!!!


GET THAT STEAMER!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Woo hoo for perfect test scores!  Go little JJ's!
> 
> Girl, you have your laundry days down to a science.  My mother would positively LOVE you!
> 
> ...


 

Thank YOU Ms_CoCo37  to your mom too, because mom's with multiples have to have octopus arms LOL!
Yeah, no use in being in 50 challenges if your not dedicated to all 50. So I figure 3 is maximum.

and the year after If I am still here (I don't believe I am going anywhere, I love helping sisters, I just have to ignore any ignoramous people on the board) If we don't help each other who will. 
I am going to dwindle down to only 2 challenges  
HYH and another possible one that sparks my interest. LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

I did buy 2 LaceFronts from the Exchange I can't wait until they come  Trying out one new color 4/27, I have a few 4/30's and love those. I figure I have colors on my head right now that I would have never thought I'd look good in but lo-and behold I loves it <--- Yes Loves IT!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2010)

JJamiah, are you a lawyer? You made a convincing arguement for me to buy that steamer! lol.
Why ppl being ignant (yes ignant) toward you? I need to get up on that exchange thread. I need to dust off some prods and sell a little too. I'm never good at bartering though.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah, are you a lawyer? You made a convincing arguement for me to buy that steamer! lol.
> *Why ppl being ignant (yes ignant) toward you?* I need to get up on that exchange thread. I need to dust off some prods and sell a little too. I'm never good at bartering though.



divachyk no, just the way they talk to people in general. I am like If you have nada nice to say Silencio.  

GET THE STEAMER! GET THE STeAMER!!!!

I bought 5 LF so far off of the Exchange  I love it. I don't know why people don't just ask me First  I love lace fronts


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Checked my account last night and realized I have more than enough play money for my wigs. I told the SO last night about it and he said "awesome babe. go for it!" I love that my wig addiction doesn't bother him...yet


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^ Awesome SO   

NikkiQ GET TO THAT CHECK OUT BUTTON QUICK!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Awesome SO
> 
> NikkiQ GET TO THAT CHECK OUT BUTTON QUICK!!!!!


 
 I will as soon as I get home. I might take one of the halfies off the list.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey ladies. I haven't checked in in a while. I'm still hiding. I'm actually about to use my first pass. I have two weddingS this weekend and thought that it might be just a bit innappropriate to walk up in there with a busted bun. LOL. 

I REALLY need a touch up. I just don't have time to do it. SMH!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^^WOW! You have been MIA for a while!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 7, 2010)

I KNOW RIGHT!!! SMH!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey MsTawana Long time no see


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey MsTawana Long time no see


 
Hey Gurl!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Hey Gurl!!!!!



I am glad your still here, I am still hiding as well  
I think I for sure am going to reach MBL by the end of the year. WL hopefully by next year 
I don't know when or if I will lay my wig habits down. Especially since I have about 3-5 nice lace fronts in my box and plan to purchase in a few months


----------



## jahzyira (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Just checking in...... Still going through the mundane monotony of being braided, bunned, n baggied under my trusty ole wig.... Right now im about 17 weeks post and of course im dying to relax lol...Im trying my best to hold out till the end of the challenge, ill be about 7 months post by then.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2010)

hey ladies -- the dh is doing great. i'm tired and wore out but need to shampoo/condition this head! have a great afternoon.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have two playing the violin this year!


That's awesome. A music career can take you very far in life and pay your way through college. Plus it teaches discipline. I was in the band; played clarinet. I wish I would have kept playing so that I didn't forget how to read music.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, that's not being cheap...that's using your "smarticles" as my DD would say.
> 
> Mr. DC is so sweet!  You better start asking him about his motorcycle forums ma'am!


Smarticles, lol. I love it. I try to ask him about the moto forums but it usually ends in..."ooh can I buy...." and that's when my listening ears mute quick, fast and in a hurry. Have you seen the prices of moto stuff? Let me save you the trouble. IT'S EXPENSIVE.



JJamiah said:


> I totally think you'd do great, don't cut yourself short.


 I'm not military material although I work on the military base...I'm a civilian, not active duty. I can't believe Left Eye or Aaliyah is gone. ETA: or Bernie Mac, Tupac, Biggie...the list goes on. I loved me some Tupac. Okay, okay, I know I know.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

divachyk said:


> hey ladies -- the dh is doing great. i'm tired and wore out but need to shampoo/condition this head! have a great afternoon.


 
Yay!!!  So happy that he's going just fine...like we knew he would


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 8, 2010)

when I say don't cut yourself short it was like Don't sell yourself short, but we are on a hair forum. 

In My Gary ColeMan voice!!!!!  What you talking about Divachyk Tupac was MINE all MIne LOL  

I LOVED Aaliyah so much, she was just so talented to me and beautiful. I cried and if I watch her videos I still do today  HUH, life......

Diva glad to hear your hubby is doing okay   they are our PITA but we love them soooo....



divachyk said:


> That's awesome. A music career can take you very far in life and pay your way through college. Plus it teaches discipline. I was in the band; played clarinet. I wish I would have kept playing so that I didn't forget how to read music.
> 
> 
> Smarticles, lol. I love it. I try to ask him about the moto forums but it usually ends in..."ooh can I buy...." and that's when my listening ears mute quick, fast and in a hurry. Have you seen the prices of moto stuff? Let me save you the trouble. IT'S EXPENSIVE.
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> when I say don't cut yourself short it was like Don't sell yourself short, but we are on a hair forum.
> 
> In My Gary ColeMan voice!!!!!  What you talking about Divachyk Tupac was MINE all MIne LOL
> 
> ...


You are too much for me Ms JJ...I totally missed the point in your hair analogy. I'm so common sense slow sometimes but I am very book smart. smh. PITA is right. Big ole babies.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!  So happy that he's going just fine...like we knew he would


(((hugs)))


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't believe I'm 24 weeks post already. This time seems to be flying by! Before you know it, I'll be 18 months post and thinking about BCing


----------



## Janet' (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm back!!!! And I'm still hiding my hair!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 9, 2010)

^^^where the heck have you been young lady???


----------



## dr.j (Oct 9, 2010)

Have been hiding with no problems.  Used first pass but will be back in my bun.


----------



## Xelesse (Oct 10, 2010)

Is it too late to enter? I started in September...
Here are protective hairstyle ideas for naturals with neck length hair

September 2010 album | Elodrey | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 10, 2010)

I had a Halloween theme photo shoot yesterday and I even hid my hair then. I used Evony half wig by Outre and she worked out perfectly!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm still hiding my hair.  Since I started using mega-tek, my braids are so loose and my weave is starting to shift back.  I can't wait until the end of the month to take it out.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 11, 2010)

Darn... i haven't been checking in i'm still hiding my hair in braids (individuals) while i'm taking this swimming class. hair is so dry after i get out the pool. i wash my hair every week and grease my scalp on the weekends so that it stays in without the chlorine water taking it out. i dont wanna see what my hair looks like when i take it out, i hope there isn't to much damage.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 11, 2010)

I did a touch up yesterday, and it appears that I retained some growth. Excited to see what the next 12 weeks will bring!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 11, 2010)

Doing a drive by post this morning.  Today's style is a curly puff in a banana clip.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  

divachyk, great news about Mr. DC!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you started in September you should be okay.



Xelesse said:


> Is it too late to enter? I started in September...
> Here are protective hairstyle ideas for naturals with neck length hair
> 
> September 2010 album | Elodrey | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 11, 2010)

Janet', good to have you back with us!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey ladies, I am under my half wig again. I wore a puff last week to give my hair a break.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 11, 2010)

Checking in....took out braids last week and used a pass to do a length check.  Going back into protective styles at the end of this week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicole and I are still checking in. I'm still wearing her, but I think it may be time to switch it up and give her a little break for a while.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2010)

just saying hello! been MIA this weekend. been a rough one with fighting with my hair! i hide under a wig on saturday. yep yep. back to bunning.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 12, 2010)

How often are you switching up your wigs?


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  Checking in and still Hiding up  Braids are still in. Wearing my Lili Lace front and enjoying her dearly. I won't change her until next braid up possibly maybe back to Vanessa  but I need to give my hair a two week break in between.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about tweaking my wig order and take a halfie off. Now what to replace her with??? hmm...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies!  Today I'm sporting two sad looking little buns.  I look like a broke down Ghetto Princess Leia.

And I simply don't care.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

^^^ you are too much!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 12, 2010)

hey!!!

i have a quick questions and any feedback will be fine with me. i'm swimming twice a week now and i have individual braids in my hair. they have been up since Sept. 11 and a touch up on the front and back Oct. 2. I was wondering if i should take them down and get them down completely over again because i only wash them once weekends and grease them. do i need to take them down do a good condition and shampoo and then get more put in or continue with these braids just keep washing and greasing once a week????

thanks ladies!!!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

Ms Tatiana, I think it would be best for you to clarify your hair then DC. I think you can do so while still in the braids since it is your own hair. Clarifying will help take out the chlorine. HTH.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

So I decided to give the wigs a break and I am now.........bunning! Yay! Trying to see how much I can retain this way. Happy Hiding!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 12, 2010)

need to start taking my vitamins


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 12, 2010)

@ afrochique thanks 

but i have braids braids with fake hair so will i still be able to clarify with them in also?? and which products do you suggest i use i dont wanna have a set back in my growing plans.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

^^Oh! I thought it was your own hair braided. 
I think that you can still wash the individuals. Preferably dilute some clarifying shampoo in an applicator bottle and apply to hair and then rinse off, then apply moisturizing shampoo and rinse off and proceed with your usual DC regimen.
I use Suave Clarifying or Nexxus Aloe Rid. I have mostly been using the Suave which is about $2 for 22.5 oz and it doesn't leave my hair feeling stripped. 
I use Organix Coconut Shampoo (white bottle)  as a moisturizing shampoo or Creme of Nature moisturizing and detangling (orangish bottle). They don't sell the green anymore.  HTH


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2010)

Over the weekend I hid in a wig and bumped into a coworker that was like, what's up with your hair???? Then she was like, but I like it. Whew!!! Thought she was meaning that in a negative way.

@Ms_CoCo37 and @NikkiQ....remember the not so cute tuscany girl I posed a pic of....the one I didn't try on before buying???

Well here it is....












After I worked with her for a LONG while, she turned out pretty nice. I was actually DCing under the wig. 

ETA: Link to Tuscany Girl
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Half-Wig/FREETRESS-SYNTHETIC-FULLCAP-TUSCANY-GIRL/index.php


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 13, 2010)

checking in crown and glory method under my wig until what now seems like forever


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Over the weekend I hid in a wig and bumped into a coworker that was like, what's up with your hair???? Then she was like, but I like it. Whew!!! Thought she was meaning that in a negative way.
> 
> @Ms_CoCo37 and @NikkiQ....remember the not so cute tuscany girl I posed a pic of....the one I didn't try on before buying???
> 
> ...


 
Okay...I'm diggin her now after you worked with her.VERY cute!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay here are a few shots from my photo shoot this weekend. I wanted JJ to see Evony lol


----------



## Janet' (Oct 13, 2010)

NikkiQ- Scary...but in a good way, lol...

How's everyone doing? I'm still hiding my hair, excited about the new year!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^thanks...I think  

Wasn't my idea to shoot there, but my friend wanted a typical Halloween type setting.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2010)

@NikkiQ, gorgeous although I don't think I could have pulled that (the cemetery) off, you worked it.

@Janet' -- what's good?

Ms_CoCo37 and @JJamiah and the rest of the ladies -- hope you're having a good week


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just took my hair down and I am impressed with how much better the ends look from this low manipulation thing.. I just ordered a couple of more wigs so hopefully the colors come out right.. if not JJamiah i'll be in contact with you


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^hey....me too!!!! I love a cute halfie, but I don't think I can pull off the colors JJ can


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 13, 2010)

My problem is the 4 always ends up looking like 2 and then I end up looking crazy lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol anything lighter than 4 for me and it looks weird on me which is odd b/c my natural color is much lighter than a 4. I just tend to dye my hair the darkest brown possible lol


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> Just took my hair down and I am impressed with how much better the ends look from this low manipulation thing.. I just ordered a couple of more wigs so hopefully the colors come out right.. if not JJamiah i'll be in contact with you



I do hope they come out right, if not  you know me! LOL danigurl


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ, gorgeous although I don't think I could have pulled that (the cemetery) off, you worked it.
> 
> @Janet' -- what's good?
> 
> ...



You too I hope your week stays blessed.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2010)

Ladies I have been volunteering at my kids schools' so I have been MIA for real 

Still hiding under Lili,  dying to go back to Vanessa, but Lili is a nice style for sure 

Hope everyone is doing well, I still check in and miss you guys


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm looking at wig reviews on YT and this is cracking me up


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2010)

I am beat right now. I am tired as could be. doing my count down for braid removal  that Friday will be a busy day I will be prepping my hair during the morning and scouting at night 

It will be 3.5 weeks the braids will have been in. I will do my regular, and give it one week breathing room and back up we go  
I am holding off on my relaxer for a while since I have no plans on wearing it out yet  
But I am definitely looking forward to my next relaxer.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> hey!!!
> 
> i have a quick questions and any feedback will be fine with me. i'm swimming twice a week now and i have individual braids in my hair. they have been up since Sept. 11 and a touch up on the front and back Oct. 2. I was wondering if i should take them down and get them down completely over again because i only wash them once weekends and grease them. do i need to take them down do a good condition and shampoo and then get more put in or continue with these braids just keep washing and greasing once a week????
> 
> thanks ladies!!!


 
Yes, I would definitely take them down, clarify, and do a good dc.  Then you can do another braid install with the confidence that your hair is in good health.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Over the weekend I hid in a wig and bumped into a coworker that was like, what's up with your hair???? Then she was like, but I like it. Whew!!! Thought she was meaning that in a negative way.
> 
> @Ms_CoCo37 and @NikkiQ....remember the not so cute tuscany girl I posed a pic of....the one I didn't try on before buying???
> 
> ...


 
I guess you showed us huh?  It looks really good on you.  That pic didn't do it any justice whatsoever.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ you are too much!



Girl, you should have seen me.  My mom was like, "what the devil???!!!"  I was just like  what?

Today's style is just a wee bit better...not much though.

I really need to look into getting my hair braided and calling it a day.  I just have my hands in it too much.  This morning, I carelessly combed out a clump of hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ, I want your cheekbones dang it!!!  Beautiful pix!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 14, 2010)

Ugh.  I've been MIA for a a bit too.  Trying to stay on top of some major deadlines IRL.  But, I had to drop by today to say that I finally got around to trying the Nu Gro Moisturizer.  I found it at my local bss and was a little thrown by the homemade looking labeling but, I really am liking it.  My hair is so soft and it's really handling my NG.  I planned to relax but, I think I'll hold out another month, or as long as I can.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2010)

NJoy I am so glad you like it. Yes the label is a little generic but the spray is awesome and I am so glad I purchased it. I just greased my hair today with the Nu-Gro grease and sprayed with the moisturizing spray


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2010)

Whose Ready to Reveal  ???


----------



## NJoy (Oct 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NJoy I am so glad you like it. Yes the label is a little generic but the spray is awesome and I am so glad I purchased it. I just greased my hair today with the Nu-Gro grease and sprayed with the moisturizing spray


 
Oh, and I meant to say that I bought the moisturizing conditioner too.  Tried it today but, I also tried Giovanni today too so, I like how my hair feels.  Not sure which to give the credit tho.  Definitely loving my spray.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, I want your cheekbones dang it!!! Beautiful pix!


 
lol thanks Ms Coco


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 14, 2010)

I just came in to say

STOP HIDIN YA'LL HAIR! I WANT SOME HAIR PORN!

That is all


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^LMAO LaFemmeNaturelle 

You haven't posted any updates yourself in a while young lady. What gives???


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2010)

I won't have early pics,  My pics are coming real late


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 14, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^LMAO LaFemmeNaturelle
> 
> You haven't posted any updates yourself in a while young lady. What gives???


 
NikkiQ ACTUALLY I was gonna post some this weekend but I have the flu but I'll be 1 yr post in about 5 weeks so I'll def have some updates for ya!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^That's what I'm talking about!!!!! I'll be on pins and needles waiting on those. I will try to take some good NG shots in a little over 2 weeks when I take the braids out. gonna either get my best friend or my boyfriend to take a good shot of the back for me since my long monkey arms aren't quite long enough.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oh, and I meant to say that I bought the moisturizing conditioner too.  Tried it today but, I also tried Giovanni today too so, I like how my hair feels.  Not sure which to give the credit tho.  Definitely loving my spray.


 

I don't think I'll be buying any conditioner anytime soon  not with the way my stash is right now. I am trying to shrink the stash a lot before another purchase.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 14, 2010)

Still hiding with single extensions. This set I plan to keep in until dec. 2morro will be two weeks since I had them put in and they are slack. I will take update pics in Dec for lhcf and my local hhj challenge I hv going with some of my friends. I'm happy with my progress thus far. For the Xmas season I plan to do the ladyp DMM and wear a wig until my next braid install in Jan 2011. Yea I'm pushing this in 2011.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 14, 2010)

so my new wig came and I'm a little up in the air about it. The color is still too dark. I wish these companies would put more 27 in the wig lol I ordered Sensationnnel Lace Front Nicole. I love the wig though, but that color...


----------



## divachyk (Oct 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I really need to look into getting my hair braided and calling it a day.  I just have my hands in it too much.  This morning, I carelessly combed out a clump of hair.


911: This is the 911 operator, caller, please state your emergency
Caller: My friend just combed out a clump of hair
911: What the what
Caller: Please send braids installer right away to do a braids install for the HYH challenge
911: Girl, that's what up...I love me some LHCF and HYH challenge; braids installer is on her way; please stay on the line until help arrives
((((hugs))))




NJoy said:


> I had to drop by today to say that I finally got around to trying the Nu Gro Moisturizer. My hair is so soft and it's really handling my NG.


Wow, really...it's that good?
How are you and JJamiah applying this?



JJamiah said:


> Whose Ready to Reveal  ???


Me, kinda, tired of hiding but then again...it's so dern easy. Not sure I have much to reveal but hiding has been kinda fun at times. What's not fun is people (at work) begging and bothering why I'm not wearing my hair down. 



NJoy said:


> Oh, and I meant to say that I bought the moisturizing conditioner too.  Tried it today but, I also tried Giovanni today too so, I like how my hair feels.  Not sure which to give the credit tho.  Definitely loving my spray.


I have Giovanni Direct leave in but I'm not sure on this one just yet. Used it but my hair felt like I didn't even moisturized...my hair soaked that stuff right on up.



JJamiah said:


> I don't think I'll be buying any conditioner anytime soon  not with the way my stash is right now. I am trying to shrink the stash a lot before another purchase.


 Happy to report my stash is wimpy and I need to buy more. I have way to many shampoos from buying up stuff PJ style when I first joined in addition to the other things I already had in my stash so I'm set on poo for a long while. I will try to dilute the harsh poos that I purchased before I learned the dos/don'ts in an effort to not being wasteful by tossing out product.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I sat down last night and randomly put monster sized twists in my head.  They're not neat or anything, but there in there.  I'll try to post a pic later.

JJamiah, I owe you a phone call ma'am.  I was in the middle of cooking dinner when you called last night.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> 911: This is the 911 operator, caller, please state your emergency
> Caller: My friend just combed out a clump of hair
> 911: What the what
> Caller: Please send braids installer right away to do a braids install for the HYH challenge
> ...



 Girl, you are a bonifide NUTBALL!!!

I seriously needed that laugh this morning.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2010)

25 weeks post today and very happy about it!!! 

Did pretty well in tips last night at my promo so I may add on another LF onto my list and treat myself. Gotta stay cute to keep making that money!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 15, 2010)

divachyk I grease my scalp like I would any grease and the spray I just spray it around my hair like an ordinary hair spray 

See Diva you buy shampoo like I buy conditioner. Even though I have a lot of shampoo too. I was thinking about that upon waking up today. I am like I have too much hair stuff STILL!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, you are a bonifide NUTBALL!!!
> 
> I seriously needed that laugh this morning.


Glad it picked up your spirits. I wanna see the monstor size twists! 



NikkiQ said:


> 25 weeks post today and very happy about it!!!
> 
> Did pretty well in tips last night at my promo so I may add on another LF onto my list and treat myself. Gotta stay cute to keep making that money!


Has hiding helped you to stretch or are you doing other things to keep the ng soft?



JJamiah said:


> divachyk I grease my scalp like I would any grease and the spray I just spray it around my hair like an ordinary hair spray
> 
> See Diva you buy shampoo like I buy conditioner. Even though I have a lot of shampoo too. I was thinking about that upon waking up today. I am like I have too much hair stuff STILL!


I'm now changing up my focus to conditioners since conditioning the hair seems to be where it's at. I bought some Hair One olive oil today. You convinced me. lol. Oh and, I want to try AO White Camellia but cannot find it local. I hate paying shipping so looks like I will have to order it. ugh.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Glad it picked up your spirits. I wanna see the monstor size twists!
> 
> 
> *Has hiding helped you to stretch or are you doing other things to keep the ng soft?*
> ...


 
I'm transitioning so the less manipulation to my NG the better. Combing through almost 6 months worth of growth would NOT be good for my poor hair


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 15, 2010)

divachyk I do hope you enjoy the Hair One Olive Oil as much as I do. I love it  remember if it doesn't feel great the first time please give it a few tries. It is great stuff!





divachyk said:


> Glad it picked up your spirits. I wanna see the monstor size twists!
> 
> 
> Has hiding helped you to stretch or are you doing other things to keep the ng soft?
> ...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks!!!

i just finished taking them down!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just finished blowdrying my hair.. Definately a lot thicker and longer than last time!


----------



## lushlady (Oct 16, 2010)

Just took my weave out and currently under the steamer.  Plan on wearing buns and half wigs to hide my hair for the next few weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow...I hear crickets in here!!!

How was everyone's weekend?? Any new wig purchases???????


----------



## agar10 (Oct 18, 2010)

i can't believe we have only a couple more weeks left in october! my hair is loving the protective styles, ill probably do it the rest of this school year and probably the summer too, i love protective styles!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 18, 2010)

I am still wearing Lili  Nothing else much going on. This weekend Friday I am shooting to take down these braids and get busy with conditioning and such. I might opt for Thursday since Friday will be all to busy for me.  We will see.....


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 18, 2010)

REPEAT POST>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Delete


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 18, 2010)

DELETE THIS POST ____________DELETE THIS POST _____________


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2010)

Getting a touch-up on Wed! I am 15 or 16 weeks post. I lost count but this is only my 2nd time stretching so I did pretty good (or so I think). I bought a phony pony this weekend. I'm so proud of me. My very first phony pony. I haven't worn it yet because I'm trying to let my scalp rest until after my touch up. I'll post a pic when I wear it.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37...
OT: Did you hear T.I. on V103 (I think that's the station) today? I seen some facebook conversations between people who live in Atlanta saying he made a great speech on the radio. Just curious what he said.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 18, 2010)

divachyk  Yeah, I just spray it on.  

misslaraj  Your update pics look FABULOUS!!  I can't wait to see it at the end of the year.

NikkiQ  The site is flaky and very frustrating these days.  That might explain why it's been so quiet on the boards lately.

My weekend was pretty hectic.  Still HMH by braiding my hair in 2 Pocohontas braids and pinning the ends up in back and wearing my wavy 3/4 wig on top.  I did some detangling today to avoid my ng matting but, otherwise, this has been a very low mani time for me.  Aaaahhh... I'm definitely enjoying the ease.  Don't know when I'll have to relax.  I'm 12 wks post.  I'll be out of town the weekend of 11/6 so, I'm trying to debate whether to relax and use a pass to wear my hair out or continue to HMH.  I'm leaning towards a 1/2 wig with the front out.  

But, now that I think about it, if I want my hair freshly permed for NYE (I'll be far too busy @ Christmas), I'll need to perm by the Nov. 3rd so, I guess that solves that mystery. And then, I guess I will do the partial wig thing.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2010)

NikkiQ and NJoy....the site is not working properly for me. I have to do a web search on "site: longharicareforum and the topic of choice," the search results populate on screen then I select a link/page I want to visit and then and only then can I get into LHCF. If I try to visit the site directly through Long Hair Care Forum - The Front Page, I get the message that maintenance is being performed. Silly. I don't like the other forums but I might have to tip toe on over there to get my fix.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't had any problems except when I post something in a thread, it takes me back to the first page of the thread after I clicked "post quick reply". Very odd.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 19, 2010)

divachyk,  I'm having hella problems with the site.  I'm surprised my last message even posted.  I tried to post it 4x before giving up.  My last couple of time I included a rant about how frustrating it is posting.  I really think Nikko should have worked on a production version behind the scenes, making sure he could get everything working right before going live with the new updated site.  Ugh!!  And is seems like some javascripts are slowing things down.  I haven't had a site move this slowly since dial up.  I can't handle it.  Oh, and I'm totally unable to access the site from my phone because it's tooooooo friggen slow!  (That is all.  Rant over.  Please resume the hair talk)  *Not counting on this posting, really.  Whatever.  Heading back over to FB.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> divachyk,  I'm having hella problems with the site.  I'm surprised my last message even posted.  I tried to post it 4x before giving up.  My last couple of time I included a rant about how frustrating it is posting.  I really think Nikko should have worked on a production version behind the scenes, making sure he could get everything working right before going live with the new updated site.  Ugh!!  And is seems like some javascripts are slowing things down.  I haven't had a site move this slowly since dial up.  I can't handle it.  Oh, and I'm totally unable to access the site from my phone because it's tooooooo friggen slow!  (That is all.  Rant over.  Please resume the hair talk)  *Not counting on this posting, really.  Whatever.  Heading back over to FB.


Agree, very slow. I ditched my FB family and friends to kick it with you guys. Now that I've returned to FBn, they should feel so used. lol. I'm only FBn until LHCF stop cutting the fool (acting up).


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2010)

the site is driving me banana hammock right now! every thread is on here like twice. IDK what in the world is going on, but I'm going batty trying to find threads!

Anywho...3 weeks in the braids so far and have between .5-1" of growth in areas. I wish my freakin bangs would grow as fast as my hair does from the top of my head and back. Eh well. As long as it's healthy, it can move at a snail's pace. I'm gonna try to keep them in until Nov. 2nd or at least until that weekend. That way I can get my bestie or my SO to take my 6 month NG update pics for me.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I don't know why, but for the past two mornings, I haven't been able to log onto the site.erplexed

I have nothing exciting to report.  Oh! NikkiQ, I had one of those crazy hair dreams yesterday.  I dreamed that DD was combing my hair for me, and it reached all the way down to my tailbone...but then, when I went to show my mom, it shrank back down to BSL.  Talk about mad...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^^awwwww doesn't that just make you wanna cry?!!! I had one where I flat ironed my hair in December and it was APL but right after New Year's, I woke up with a TWA!!!!! I wanted to murder my SO b/c I thought he did it. lmao


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 20, 2010)

About to head out the door in like one minute. Doing Laundry  Yes I am, I had to put it on so I could toss in the dryer when I come home.  I am wearing my girl still today. I am taking my braids out this Thursday to make sure it gets done. I will pop on my fake bang and put my hair up in a bun and call it a day. Yeah! Any who see you ladies in a few.  Ms coco feel free to call me my phone isn't broken (Nikki No words) Any who off to drop children.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 20, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ms_CoCo37...
> OT: Did you hear T.I. on V103 (I think that's the station) today? I seen some facebook conversations between people who live in Atlanta saying he made a great speech on the radio. Just curious what he said.


 
I didn't get to hear the speech, but I'll see if I can find the interview for you.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay this website OFFICIALLY GETS ON MY NERVE, I need a  token to post! Is this Coney Island or Great Adventure For Real!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I want to start looking into products for naturals that I can use as I get further into my transition. 6 months on Saturday!!!


----------



## SoFlyy (Oct 21, 2010)

Alrighty soooo I've been slippin on updating you all on my growth... 

Let's see. I took out my first install about 2 weeks ago. Washed & conditioned my hair. However, I didn't condition it enough and the shampoo I used literally STRIPPED my scalp dry. My head was itching like CRAZY during the first week and  half of this install. I was wallking around w/ my oils & Scurl moisturizer in my hand/purse at all times. I definitely did some scalp damage BUT that forced me to do some research and I think I have a regimen all worked out for my hair. So I guess it worked out for the better? 

Anywho... here is a pic of my latest and greatest install. Got them done by Feyi over at www.lushmanes.wordpress.com and as always she is fabulous!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2010)

hey my peoples, what's hapnen


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2010)

Fighting the urge to take these braids out right now,but the feeling will pass and I'll hang onto them for another 2 weeks. what about you divachyk ?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2010)

NikkiQ, you better keep those braids in for a little longer....you got 2 more weeks easy.
mscoco_37, about 2 weeks ago I dreamed I was combing through my hair a huge clump came out. I woke up with the quickness.
JJamiah and the rest of the HYH crew -- what's good?


----------



## jujubelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey ladies...it has been a while, but I have been keeping consistent on hiding my hair.
I have been bunning everyday since June. I went to the salon today for the first time since last December. My hair has become much more healthier and full. I have a good amount of relaxed ends so the stylist trimmed off a little on the ends....which gave me a lil setback on my goal of APL by the end of this year but hopefully I will regain what was lost by December and be even closer to completely natural! It has been approximately 15 months since my last texturizer.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Well lookie loo...I didn't have any problems getting on here this morning!

Now I have some MAJOR catching up to do.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

SoFlyy said:


> Alrighty soooo I've been slippin on updating you all on my growth...
> 
> Let's see. I took out my first install about 2 weeks ago. Washed & conditioned my hair. However, I didn't condition it enough and the shampoo I used literally STRIPPED my scalp dry. My head was itching like CRAZY during the first week and  half of this install. I was wallking around w/ my oils & Scurl moisturizer in my hand/purse at all times. I definitely did some scalp damage BUT that forced me to do some research and I think I have a regimen all worked out for my hair. So I guess it worked out for the better?
> 
> Anywho... here is a pic of my latest and greatest install. Got them done by Feyi over at www.lushmanes.wordpress.com and as always she is fabulous!


 
I'm sorry to hear about the scalp mishap, but I'm absolutely loving the new install!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

divachyk, girl, I was so mad when I woke up.  I hate it when I have those dreams.  

On another note, I haven't officially straightened my hair since July, but I still feel like I'm not making any progress when I stretch my hair out.  Whatever little bit of retention I may have, I think I manage to comb it out.  Sheesh.  

It all boils down to my lack of patience.  I need to get some braids or something stat.  Because I can't seem to keep my hands out of my head.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

jujubelle, it sounds like all of your hard work is paying off ma'am!  I have a strong feeling that come December, you will be at your goal of reaching APL.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> NikkiQ, you better keep those braids in for a little longer....you got 2 more weeks easy.
> mscoco_37, about 2 weeks ago I dreamed I was combing through my hair a huge clump came out. I woke up with the quickness.
> JJamiah and the rest of the HYH crew -- what's good?




 Sorry Divachyk I have been running around, quilting for a baby shower, shopping for fabric, going to class, today I have 70 cup cakes to make. I am running on empty most of the time.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2010)

JJamiah, chile I need your energy. Do you drink red bull? And quilting sounds so fun to me but I can't quilt a piece of lint.

Ms_CoCo37, have you tried getting a phony pony? You might have read my thread that I posted but I stretched for 16 weeks - that's good for me - and lost some length because the stylist didn't patiently go through my hair while applying relaxer. Overall though, I gained 2" from Aug -Oct but I actually started stretching from July but didn't length check until Aug. I just massage scalp a few times per week and comb every 2 days to keep tangles down.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2010)

@JJamiah and @NJoy....is this the right nu gro?
Nu Gro Hair Gro Spray with MOISTURIZER - spray


----------



## NJoy (Oct 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah and @NJoy....is this the right nu gro?
> Nu Gro Hair Gro Spray with MOISTURIZER - spray



divachyk Yes


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> divachyk Yes


 so it worth me ordering online and paying $5 for the product and $8 shipping. i hate paying shipping with a passion but i can't find it in the stores anywhere local.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 23, 2010)

19 weeks post relaxer today. Wigging it to the end (Dec: 26 wks).
ETA: I wear about 8-10 braids under my wigs. I almost always braid them in the same spot and they are getting longer and fuller . The ends are also getting thicker. HHG


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm officially 6 months post today ladies!!! I'm so excited, but since I'm hiding my hair I won't get the full affect of it until I take my braids out in 2 weeks. I can't wait to see what I'm workin with!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> so it worth me ordering online and paying $5 for the product and $8 shipping. i hate paying shipping with a passion but i can't find it in the stores anywhere local.



Well...I really do like it.  But, I'm funny about paying shipping, especially when it's MORE than the product. (looking for a long slow eye roll emoticon)  Let's just say, I waited until I ran across it at my local bss.  I wasn't even looking for it when I found it either.  Um, would I pay double shipping?  Girl, there are princiPALities, smokey!  I'm gonna have to defer to JJ on this one.  I might ask my local bss if they carried it or would be willing to order it. *shrugs* Otherwise I'm sure you could find something comparable at the bss. But again, I do like it. 



afrochique said:


> 19 weeks post relaxer today. Wigging it to the end (Dec: 26 wks).
> ETA: I wear about 8-10 braids under my wigs. I almost always braid them in the same spot and they are getting longer and fuller . The ends are also getting thicker. HHG


 
Nice!  I think I'm gonna follow suit. 




NikkiQ said:


> I'm officially 6 months post today ladies!!! I'm so excited, but since I'm hiding my hair I won't get the full affect of it until I take my braids out in 2 weeks. I can't wait to see what I'm workin with!!!



Wow!!! Congrats!  I'm looking forward to seeing too.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW..... Your progress is amazing    



NJoy said:


> divachyk,  I'm having hella problems with the site.  I'm surprised my last message even posted.  I tried to post it 4x before giving up.  My last couple of time I included a rant about how frustrating it is posting.  I really think Nikko should have worked on a production version behind the scenes, making sure he could get everything working right before going live with the new updated site.  Ugh!!  And is seems like some javascripts are slowing things down.  I haven't had a site move this slowly since dial up.  I can't handle it.  Oh, and I'm totally unable to access the site from my phone because it's tooooooo friggen slow!  (That is all.  Rant over.  Please resume the hair talk)  *Not counting on this posting, really.  Whatever.  Heading back over to FB.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah and @NJoy....is this the right nu gro?
> Nu Gro Hair Gro Spray with MOISTURIZER - spray



I went to the website, nugroproducts.com (google it) and ordered from their website, I did order two sprays and one professional Grease *I love the grease. I know people are anti grease but with my hair in braids I grease my scalp once a week, spray once a week with the spray and I am good.  

It is worth it to me. I'd get it again in a heart beat.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2010)

MORNing Ladies 
I am cold. LOL 
I have a load of laundry to do today  
I will be lurking today I am looking to BKT anyone have any experience with this or a link with some good read.  ?


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey ladies! I'm still under my homemade half wig until Saturday when I'm getting a sew in. Things are still looking good!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate looking at my hair these days from where it broke during my recent touch up...the stylist didn't take her time going through the ng and well, you can figure the rest -- she ripped right through it. I'm still mourning over that and it's been about a week now.

I was cleaning up my storage closet and found a bunch of packs of yaki braiding hair but have no creativity to do anything with them. Suggestions?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2010)

No suggestions but, I'm sorry about the bonehead stylist incident.  I hope it wasn't too bad.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2010)

OT: NJoy, your growth is amazing...don't know how I've missed it all this time...do tell your secrets!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 26, 2010)

divachyk give your hair extra conditioning; she'd also be nixed she'd never touch my hair again!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2010)

JJamiah -- she's definitely nixed. One part of me wants to tell her a piece of my mind but the other part, the professional part, just says...the damage is done, just go away quietly and NEVER return. Do you touch up your own hair?

Ladies, I'm going out of town this weekend to a hbcu sporting event. Think I will bun for the event since it's gonna be hot out. I'm sure I'll see a bunch of neat hairstyles -- some a hair do and some a hair don't.  I'm gonna search for some BSS' while there -- making a list and checking it twice!

Oh and I'm gonna break out my new phony pony next week after my weekly DC session. For the last week I've been rocking the heck out of my flexi 8. There is this one lady at work that keeps begging to see my length. WHY are ppl so worried about you and yours? *shrug*


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 26, 2010)

divachyk I don't; I have mine professionally done. She has hand of GOLD, unfortunately her health at the moment is not to well, so I looked into BKT for a while. 

The damage is done, and all you can do is baby your hair tremendously right now.  

No one is worried about me and mine Divachyk LOL LOL, I get lots of compliments on my Lace Fronts, I just really don't have time to do my hair daily, so the Lace fronts are convenient more than anything


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> OT: NJoy, your growth is amazing...don't know how I've missed it all this time...do tell your secrets!


 
Thanks, divachyk.  I have no secrets.  My reggie is in my blog and pretty much the same except I stopped taking biotin awhile ago because of the acne breakouts.  The breakouts have stopped since I stopped taking it and the growth remains the same so, it just wasn't worth it.  Also, since I'm 13 wks post, I'm only cowashing weekly to keep manipulation down.  I've started using the the NuGro spray that JJ recommended to moisturized followed by hot six oil and HELTR LI.  I'm going back and forth with the order of the last two.  Chicoro suggests oil before an emulsified so, I'm trying that.

I'm basically protecting my ends like crazy and just letting my hair do what it does.  Again, my blog has more info.  HTH.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 27, 2010)

NJoy: "I've started using the the NuGro spray that JJ recommended to moisturized followed by hot six oil and HELTR LI.  I'm going back and forth with the order of the last two.  Chicoro suggests oil before an emulsified so, I'm trying that. [/QUOTE]

*Njoy*, do you use the NuGro with oil or without oil? I saw that they have it at my local BSS and would like to try it. How do you like it? Thanks IA. Also, where do people get the LTR Leave In? I have had no success finding it. TIA.

I am getting braids tomorrow as my PS til reveal time in Dec. Taking a break from wigs.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I have some major catching up to do!  I haven't been doing anything special with my hair.  I've been in a bun since last week.  I feel so unmotivated.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 27, 2010)

divachyk said:


> so it worth me ordering online and paying $5 for the product and $8 shipping. i hate paying shipping with a passion but i can't find it in the stores anywhere local.



Had I read this sooner I could have picked up a bottle for you and sent it.  That's what I get for being away for a couple of days.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a pic of my hair during the wedding...although I did have to straighten it, she wanted us to wear it up, and I had no problem with that!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^ Awwww How Beautiful Janet, YOu and your hair look Beautiful


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Awwww How Beautiful Janet, YOu and your hair look Beautiful



Thanks JJamiah!!! You are TOO sweet!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG!!  Gorgeous, Janet!!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> OMG!!  Gorgeous, Janet!!! You look gorgeous!



Thanks NJoy!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

9 more weeks til reveal time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 9 more weeks til reveal time!!!!!!!!!!


 
I won't be able do my reveal since I will be weaved up. :-(


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 27, 2010)

oh it's okay ms.blue we'll be happy to see your results when you come out of your install


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 28, 2010)

Morning Ladies!  

Janet', simply GORGEOUS!

Nothing new and exciting to report here.  I'm sporting a low pony tail.  I got a little heavy handed with my CFC Gold and NuGrow spray, so I'm walking around here like I have an all out Jheri:



I'm so bored with myself right now.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^Thanks Ms_CoCo! BTW, I love your pony


----------



## NJoy (Oct 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Janet', simply GORGEOUS!
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your texture is so pretty!!!  I love it!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Stilling hidin' my hair! 
I'm really looking forward to the reveal, although I had a lil' bit of a set-back due to using too much Cantu Shea Butter (hair was hard as a brick & started slowly breaking off!). I think I've pretty much nursed it back to health now with my UBH hair products and an Aphogee Reconstructor tx


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 28, 2010)

Janet', thanks! I'm getting quite bored with it though. It's my lazy go to doo.

NJoy, you're the one with the gorgeous hair, and your growth rate is to die for!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 28, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 you have my dream texture!


----------



## winona (Oct 28, 2010)

Dang I have been gone for awhile Janet you look beautiful


----------



## Janet' (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^Awww, Thanks Winona!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 28, 2010)

NikkiQ, I would gladly trade this easily tangled mass for your gorgeous cheekbones. This stuff is notorious for breaking combs. 

As a matter of fact, I remember seeing some of your pretty little curlies poking out from your weave a few months back. Your texture looked similar to mine.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^really?????? well that did me all the good in the world


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

I am happy to say since this challenge started I have not worn my hair out once. I did get it flat ironed, but I wrapped it right up and put a lace front on. 

This really is no different than my normal routine minus the BILLIONS of Phony Pony's I use to wear. This time I am mixing it up with wigs, lace fronts and bunning my own hair. 

I am happy that we are strutting along with this challenge with just 9 weeks to go.  I am super excited


----------



## lushlady (Oct 29, 2010)

Bought 5 new wigs yesterday.  Can't wait to receive them and try them out.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 - I couldn't find NuGrow or Taaliah anywhere. I'll hit you up via PM when I return home. I love your hair although you're bored with it.

Janet', very GORGEOUS!

NikkiQ, I'm impressed with and proud of your stretch. 

JJamiah, I don't recall wearing my hair out either. I've caruso set my hair but never wore it out. I bunned it right on up.

NJoy...you figure out what you're gonna do with your stretch?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 30, 2010)

YAY! I did my my double French braid style and it actually looks decent! I am floored because I have never been able to braid before in my life! I'm starting off big and hopefully will be able to do small cornrows soon. I am so psyched to keep transitioning!  I love Janet's hair. It looks awesome!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

divachyk: Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 30, 2010)

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ, *I'm impressed with and proud of your stretch.*


 
thanks diva! but I'm not stretching...I'm transitioning


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 30, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> YAY! I did my my double French braid style and it actually looks decent! I am floored because I have never been able to braid before in my life! I'm starting off big and hopefully will be able to do small cornrows soon. I am so psyched to keep transitioning!  I love Janet's hair. It looks awesome!


 
Congratulations DD; that is cool!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 30, 2010)

divachyk, I've decided to keep going one week at a time.  I think I'm unofficially in a transition, girl.  But I'm too scared to call it that yet so, week by week.  So far, so good.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2010)

NikkiQ, oops my bad...then work it girl! I see you. Transitioning is a big step but you got it all under control. I applaud you.

NJoy -- I support you in whatever you decide....taking it one week at a time is wise. I'm too chicken to even consider that at this moment.

Janet' -- very welcome.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

"Hide ya kids, hide ya wife, and hide ya hair too", lol...Sorry guys, I'm just being silly today!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got an install with Bobbi Boss Soul Wave.. I love it so far! Trying to keep it in until December. I tried a darker color. Let me know what you ladies think.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohh! It looks good on you! No more half-wig, huh?


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 31, 2010)

No I got a little breakage from that front comb.. but I will be back to them in January!


----------



## nisha98 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wore box braids with no extensions for 4 weeks which I took down on Friday.  I couldn't take putting in another set of mini twists this weekend though. I think I'll rock a flat twistout for a week before I put in twists for two weeks.  This challenge has been great for me because I want to straighten so bad but I'm in it until the end.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> No I got a little breakage from that front comb.. but I will be back to them in January!


 
How do you feel about removing the combs?


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 1, 2010)

that's what I'm going to do and try to use bobby pins instead


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried individual braids under their wigs??


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm back to being curly again!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^ and u look good too, girl!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 1, 2010)

danigurl18: your hair looks great what are you using (products) to maintain the wave pattern?


NikkiQ: i wonder if anyone is doing that? because my braids are getting old fast but i'm keeping them up


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^^Thanks! I'm really just twisting it in big twists and using a little Aveda smoothing serum.. I plan on straightening it for my Senior pics next week so I'll be sure to post a pic


----------



## lushlady (Nov 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> How do you feel about removing the combs?



I agree.  I remove the front comb before I put a wig on.  For me, they always do more harm than good.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 1, 2010)

I did individuals (only on my own hair, no extensions added) beneath my wigs a few times last winter.  I prefer and currently do about 10 small-med. cornrows in the front, and 4-5 larger cornrows in the back half of my hair.  I then braid all the individual braids together in front and in back, secure, pin or rubberband em up into one large braid at the nape, and when it's time to pop on my wig to go out, I just throw on my mesh wig cap n whoop, there it is!

I had to make my braids smaller to last longer under my wig since my hair grows quite fast while in PS.  I don't enjoy the addt'l time it takes to braid more braids (I used to only do 2 in front, 2 in back), but my hair has gotten longer and I don't have to rebraid but once per 4-6 wks.  I rinse and CW my hair while in these braids, spray on condish or leave-in, let air-dry and just apply my oils/braid spray to hair and scalp as needed.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2010)

Are there any hair risks with getting a sew-in? Every time I say I want a sew-in, my non-LHCF family (my blood family) overreacts and always got something negative to say like that's a horrible idea for my hair. I of course would have someone trustworthy take down the sew-in to ensure I don't cut my hair so other than that...any potential damages that I should consider?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 1, 2010)

Just bought a lacefront and will be wearing it till the end of this challenge


----------



## Jewell (Nov 1, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Are there any hair risks with getting a sew-in? Every time I say I want a sew-in, my non-LHCF family (my blood family) overreacts and always got something negative to say like that's a horrible idea for my hair. I of course would have someone trustworthy take down the sew-in to ensure I don't cut my hair so other than that...any potential damages that I should consider?


 
My neighbor had pretty BSL hair that she was transitioning to natural.  She decided to get a full sew-in weave.  Apparently, when the stylist went to "seal" or close the top of the weave, she added too much bonding glue, and it ended up inside the weave and my homegirl's braids.  When she undid the braids, some of them were matted down to her scalp, an ugly and horrendous tangle of shed hair, her long hair, and glue!  The tangles were so bad, her hair just ended up in one mass of tangles on the top of her head, where you could still see that glue was mixed in (the hair was sticky), and some of the hair was still braided.  Needless to say, she had to cut her BSL hair to ear length.  She pursued legal action against the stylist...as soon as water hit her hair, it transformed into a tangled mess.  I think the stylist was either too inexperienced to sew it closed, or was being lazy and just slapped glue on it.

So, I would advise against adding glue in certain areas of the weave, even to close...unless the stylist REALLY knows what they're doing.  There should have been no reason for her to close with glue, though it is common practice and quicker than actually sewing the top closed.  This resulted in a horrible outcome for the client, and now the shop has to deal with the negative publicity behind it.  I myself had a bad run-in with a sew-in yrs ago, where it broke off about 6 inches of my hair in the back, so if I get one it would be from sme1 who is HIGHLY recommended with positive reviews, or I'd just do it myself...that's what YouTube has inspired me to do.  HTH, just a tid-bit about what can go wrong with a sew-in.

ETA: I'm still on the HYH Chall, I plan to keep going until late March 2011, which is what I usually do every year to maximize growth (Aug/Sept-March yearly).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 2, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Nothing new to report.  I'm so lazy.  I washed my hair on Sunday, put the condish in, and I have yet to rinse it out.  Oh, and I managed to comb out enough hair to put on one of those Barbie heads.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 2, 2010)

Ohhh NO :no: Sorry to hear that Ms_CoCo37!!!


----------



## SoFlyy (Nov 2, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Are there any hair risks with getting a sew-in? Every time I say I want a sew-in, my non-LHCF family (my blood family) overreacts and always got something negative to say like that's a horrible idea for my hair. I of course would have someone trustworthy take down the sew-in to ensure I don't cut my hair so other than that...any potential damages that I should consider?


 
I'd say no... I get sew-ins frequently and they do nothing but promote hair growth. I saw the comment above about the bonding glue but not every 'weave guru' uses glue to seal a sew-in as a matter of a fact, I've never used one who did. The only issue that I have with sew-ins from time to time is being able to moisturize my scalp. Sometimes if the braids are close together it can be hard to get in there and really work it out... but with some tenacity, it can be done. It's really not a major thing, I'm just kind of lazy about it. LOL.


----------



## 3jsmom (Nov 2, 2010)

I am checking in, being lazy but I relaxed last weekend and going to do a treatment tonight. I have been roller setting and will be put it up tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2010)

mscoco_37 -- What's going on with the hair? Are you stressed? I broke some strands tonight trying to figure out how to do some other type of updos/protective styles but um, no go, back to bunning.

Jewell, wow glue? for a sew-in? That's the first I've ever heard of that. To be honest, I would get a boot leg sew-in, done by my sister in law...so she'll use all thread, no glue. I have a cousin who is a trained stylist who is a potential candidate for doing my hair also but uses thread and no glue. Thanks for the heads up.

SoFlyy, thanks for the reinforcement. I swear, my family acts like a sew-in is the kiss of death. Most of them don't understand why I'm interested because I have a head full of hair. Matter of fact, it's my mom who is mostly over the top. She's managed to damage her hair over the years through random styles so she's over protective over my few strands. How long do you keep your sew-in in? What type of hair do you use? I want my sew-in to look neat, professional but without breaking the bank. I bought a phony pony and tried it on tonight and my, it sure does look PHONY.

Ladies, how do you blend a phony pony with your hair? In the store, the pony matched my hair color, now that I'm home and have additional product in my hair, my hair looks a shiny and darker than the pony. Suggestions? Perhaps the hair colors will match better after a fresh poo. *shrug*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 3, 2010)

divachyk, just pure bordem and laziness.  I really do need to snap out of it fast.  We have a client party tomorrow night that I really don't want to go to...so, I think I will attempt to do a rollerset.  We'll see how that goes.

My past rollersets have been bad, bad, bad...


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for my call MsCoco --- Thinks I might have to find me a new Patner for all my challenges (other than HYH that is my NIKKI patner) 

Anyone looking for a WL Patner LOL My PARTNER is a neglector! ^^^ No Names (ms.coco37 or should I say Ms_CoCo37)  No names though. 
Check out my BKT and Length Check 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/506461-my-bkt-me-early-reveal-too.html


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2010)

JJamiah, I posted in your thread. Your hair is amazingly gorgeous. How long have you been hiding? Just when I think my looks aite....you and some other chickadee comes along and reveal and make me wanna tuck my tail and run back on the porch. Clearly, I can't hang with you big dogs!

Ms_CoCo37, I'm in a physical fitness slump. Next semester I will revise my work schedules to accomodate for some free time. Right now I go to job #1, then to job #2 to teach college kiddos. (side note: I guess I could hop on the treadmill for a few if I just get my butt off of LHCF....I'm ashamed to say, I have one at home). My hair is in a growth slump and my recent setback didn't help.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah, I posted in your thread. Your hair is amazingly gorgeous. How long have you been hiding? Just when I think my looks aite....you and some other chickadee comes along and reveal and make me wanna tuck my tail and run back on the porch. Clearly, I can't hang with you big dogs!
> 
> Ms_CoCo37, I'm in a physical fitness slump. Next semester I will revise my work schedules to accomodate for some free time. Right now I go to job #1, then to job #2 to teach college kiddos. (side note: I guess I could hop on the treadmill for a few if I just get my butt off of LHCF....I'm ashamed to say, I have one at home). My hair is in a growth slump and my recent setback didn't help.


 

@ divachyk have you seen your avy, your not working with nothing there all that beautiful hair. Please!!!!! I have always really been a person to either flip my hair up in a jaw clip/ doobie keep it in a wrap, or phony pony. I just recently a year ago got into wigs and lace fronts and I love it. So this is how I have been wearing my hair. My next reveal will be in 2011 JUNE and I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

I've PS'd  my way to SL....APL here I come!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2010)

JJamiah --- lol, okay, you got me, but your hair is still simply gawjus! OT: Did you buy that shirt from Aeorpostale? If so, I have the same shirt! Too funny.

NikkiQ--- you better work it giryul...I see you...keep it growing!

JJamiah or NikkiQ and any other experts willing to chime -- can you please help me with this scenario I posted yesterday -- 
Ladies, how do you blend a phony pony with your hair? In the store, the pony matched my hair color, now that I'm home and have additional product in my hair, my hair looks shiny and darker than the pony. Suggestions? Perhaps the hair colors will match better after a fresh poo. *shrug*


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^what kind of products are you using to slick down your hair into the pony?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm no help on the phony pony...


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2010)

NikkiQ, I don't use anything particular to slick it down. The shine/sheen is just from product buildup of moisturizing/sealing daily with scurl/extra virgin coconut oil or occassionaly sealing with some wheat germ oil. I don't use hair gels at all. Tonight I cowashed because I was sick of looking like a BP oil spill so I will compare the look of my hair to the look of the pony to see if that brings the colors any closer but I'm still open for suggestions.

Janet', gorgeous bun you posted in the Tired of Bunning thread! You're very pretty.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^well my situation is a bit different than your's. to get my NG to slick down(and there's a lot of it), I use Fantasia IC gel the night before and use the scarf method. by the time morning rolls around, everything is slicked down and in order and the shine has worn off. I would say after you dry, try to slick it down with maybe a leave-in conditioner to minimize the shine. I don't think you need as much gel as I do


----------



## afrochique (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey all,
Couldn't get the braids since I was at a wedding most of Saturday. Wore a bun (4 mths of NG and all).  It only started getting cold yesterday so I am wigging it to the end.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JJamiah --- lol, okay, you got me, but your hair is still simply gawjus! OT: Did you buy that shirt from Aeorpostale? If so, I have the same shirt! Too funny.
> 
> NikkiQ--- you better work it giryul...I see you...keep it growing!
> 
> ...



LOL No that is Old Navy, LOL. 
WOW, Try a fresh poo,, if that doesn't work we need a darker color pony; ask the people can you look at the colors outside, because last time you bought a color that wasn't the right one. If they want the sale, then they will understand.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 4, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, I would gladly trade this easily tangled mass for your gorgeous cheekbones. This stuff is notorious for breaking combs.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I remember seeing some of your pretty little curlies poking out from your weave a few months back. *Your texture looked similar to mine*.


 
Did yours by any chance look like this?? *crosses fingers*


----------



## khpooh (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG its been ages (stupid exams i need to study for). I'm just checking in and saying i've been bunning like there's no tomorrow! And I have new growth   This past year my hair was just getting steadily shorter and i'm just so happy I found this site and all of you women (and couple dudes) to go on this wonderful hair journey with! I'm gonna put up some pics of my new growth sometime to ask what my hair texture is but so far I think its definitely the 4 group. I haven't seen my natural hair in ages and we're just getting acquainted and my bf is having fun playing with my lil curls  

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 6, 2010)

I decided to flatiron my hair today. These are the results (please excuse the face since I just woke up) I decided to flatiron my hair now since I will be weaved up by the end of the month so enjoy.  Also this was inspried by the JJamiah thread.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2010)

ms.blue is this your official reveal for the end of the year? If so, congrats...your hair looks very healthy!

I'm doing the wash and go ponytail...hiding my kids, my husband, and my hair...counting down these last 8 weeks!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ms.blue is this your official reveal for the end of the year? If so, congrats...your hair looks very healthy!
> 
> I'm doing the wash and go ponytail...hiding my kids, my husband, and my hair...counting down these last 8 weeks!



I know its early but yea this is the official reveal since I will have a weave during the reveal time.  Also thank you for the compliment Janet'.



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2010)

JJamiah -- yep, exactly right -- Old Navy. I checked my tags -- hahaha too funny.


----------



## B3e (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been in twists for less than a month...i did them myself maybe that's why i'm bored. but I just bought:

*Outre:* Tammy, Yasmine, Polly
*Sensationnel:* 7047
*It's A Wig:* Lea

I'm really stressed out lol, can you tell?

I intend to rock one and change it up on weekends, but these are my styles for the next 6 mos. My edges need a brake from braids/lf and I want to baggy.

Any words of wisdom for maintaining any of these wigs or for making them not look a mess on a short petite person....some look quite big.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2010)

I want a new wig and I want it now!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2010)

ms.blue Nice reveal, mama!  You got some great growth and you hair looks fabulous!!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2010)

ms.blue -- looking good!! great progress.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 8, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

It's a lazy ponytail day today.  I wanted to henna my hair this weekend, but I had a funeral service to go to, and then the rugrat tried to catch a cold on me.  So suffice it to say, I did absolutely nothing with my hair this weekend.  I did wash it last Wednesday and blow it out.  I meant to post pics but never got around to it.  I have to say, I'm a little disappointed, because I really don't see any change in the length of my hair.   I think I manage to comb out whatever growth I have. 

Anywho, enough bellyaching.  Here are two pics of my blown out puff:


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> It's a lazy ponytail day today.  I wanted to henna my hair this weekend, but I had a funeral service to go to, and then the rugrat tried to catch a cold on me.  So suffice it to say, I did absolutely nothing with my hair this weekend.  I did wash it last Wednesday and blow it out.  I meant to post pics but never got around to it.  I have to say, I'm a little disappointed, because I really don't see any change in the length of my hair.   I think I manage to comb out whatever growth I have.
> 
> Anywho, enough bellyaching.  Here are two pics of my blown out puff:



OMG...Wait till you straighten it though...You are going to be surprised, I'll bet...My hair has a tendency to "Hide" from me...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am embarassed, I haven't posted here in a while, but I am PROUD to say that I've been p'sing all the way.  I rotated about 3 synthetic wigs this summer and starting looking at LFs last month and fell in love  completely.  So I have three to take me through fall and into spring!  I did have a small "cheat" to check my length since my BC in May and I am very pleased and impressed with my au naturale growth!
There are so many styles I want to try, I hope I'm hangin' and swangin' by next summer.

JJamiah & MsBlue-- Your hair is looking good ladies.  I need to go back a few pages and see if I can find your regimens.

Janet'--Your updo for the wedding was beautiful!  I love your color!  I can't wait to color next summer.

Ms_CoCo37--Your hair is so pretty!  I love your natural waves!

Thank you all for your encouragement and inspiration!!  It helps newbies like me.  I'll be 6 months natural next week on the 14th and I couldn't have done it without you!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2010)

KaramelDiva1978 Thank you so much!


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,I do not check out  a lot but I am still hiding my hair  in braids I  will take them off this week  after  9 weeks.I am style challenged so I do not know what to do when I take off the braids ,I might  try  crotchet braids   till the reveal .
You ladies  you are doing great
JJamiah I have seen your reveal you do not need to keep on hiding your hair ,let us the bald chicks hide the hair LOL
Ms Blue   awesome  hair 
Janet your curls are popping .HHG


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good morning!

Ponying it up again today.  What can I say?  I'm lazy.  I think I'm going to make another attempt at henna this weekend.  I would also like to try a rollerset.  But each time I think about dealing with this stuff in it's curly state, I cringe.  Sheesh.  We'll see how it goes.

How are you?


----------



## lushlady (Nov 9, 2010)

Wearing a half wig called Ashley (Outre) at the moment.  It is nice and I didn't have to manipulate or cut it.  It looked good right out of the pack.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2010)

Just saying.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

Could anyone suggest a cute halfie(aka half wig) that would blend with transitioning hair well? I already have Evony by Outre and I'm eyeing Tammy by Outre SO hard right now!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2010)

Just saying hello to you beautiful ladies. I've been sidetracked lately. The dh is due for yet another post-cancer test tomorrow. Hopefully we'll graduate to annual testing after this one. Whew, sistah is tired but hey, I won't complain, the dh is healthy otherwise...so with that, I put on my big girl underpants (to keep it politically correct) and KIM.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 11, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

divachyk, I'll be thinking of you and DH.  Keep us posted.

This morning I'm wearing a braidout with the front half pin back.  It's a little raggedy, but it'll do.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Just saying.


 
I agree...let's start with you.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 11, 2010)

@Ms_CoCo37, I love the braidout doo! And, I've posted all my wiggy pics. I'm saying, I've been seeing a lot of posts lately about this wig or that wig. I want to see 'em. My avi pic is my latest wiggy pic. I'm good.  But I'd like to see other options.  Just in case...


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 11, 2010)

I just took my weave out finally! It started looking crazy because I got an invisible part for the 1st time and my hair started growing into the part. I'm trying to find a stylist to get another weave before Thanksgiving so I can take my senior pictures.. any suggestions from ladies in the DMV other than Jehan or Reneice? They are booked


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2010)

mscoco_37 and family, it's been a long day. We're good, the dh is good. Results in 3-5 days. Keep you posted.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Just saying hello to you beautiful ladies. I've been sidetracked lately. The dh is due for yet another post-cancer test tomorrow. Hopefully we'll graduate to annual testing after this one. Whew, sistah is tired but hey, I won't complain, the dh is healthy otherwise...so with that, I put on my big girl underpants (to keep it politically correct) and KIM.



divachyk...you family is seriously in my thoughts!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> divachyk, I'll be thinking of you and DH.  Keep us posted.
> 
> This morning I'm wearing a braidout with the front half pin back.  It's a little raggedy, but it'll do.


 
Girl, you know that you have a beautiful head of hair...Ms_CoCo37


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey ladies. Just checking in. I'm still hiding....LITERALLY apparently!!! LOL.


----------



## bimtheduck (Nov 12, 2010)

NJoy I cant wait to see your hair at the end of the year. Your progress from Jan to Sept looks awesome!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 12, 2010)

divachyk, praying for excellent test results.  We went thru this with my mom after her cancer and chemo ordeal.  It was very stressful but at this point, you can start to see the light at the end of the tunnel and feel hopeful.  Believing all is well with those test results so that only annual wellchecks are next. (That's what I call 'em).

bimtheduck, I can't wait either, girl!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 12, 2010)

divachyk, sending good test result vibes your way! 

Janet', you're definitely one to talk with that beautiful head of hair you have.

Ms_Twana, I was about to send out a search party for you. Glad you're still hiding!  

NJoy, I can't wait to see your results either!  I wish I had your growth rate.  I feel like I'm still in the same place. Ugh.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I am wearing a simple ponytail today.

NikkiQ and JJamiah, where are you two???!!!  You usually keep this thread going with your crazy antics.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2010)

Just going through the motions with the transition but JJamiah really gave me a good pep talk last night. I haven't been on my HHJ for even 6 months yet so be patient and give it some time. I'm gonna attempt to do a bun when I finally flat iron next month. I doubt it's a full and lucious bun like more people, but if I can do it without a sock, I might cry lol


----------



## divachyk (Nov 12, 2010)

mscoco_37, the braidout is FAB!!! Can you fly to Florida and give me some tips? You're hair is super duper thick. Whew, wish I had your thickness and length.

@Janet', I love your hair. It's always so bouncy and pretty. Funny how we always love what everyone else's hair look like and when we look in the mirror at our own, we just see blah.

@JJamiah, did I tell you I tried Hair One??? Well, I've lost track because of all the medical stuff, but anyway...I LOVE HAIR ONE. I think I will make this my staple provided the poo sessions go good the next few times. Do you use this when deep into a stretch?

@NikkiQ, I have a tendacy to get impatient also. I had to step away from LHCF for about a week because it was totally consuming me and making me obsessed with length, retention, no breakage, etc. I had to get it together, it was like I was becoming lost in the world of hair.

@NJoy, you an inspiration to us all. I need to visit your profile again and take notes of the things to incorporate. I wish there was one magic regi that would suite us all.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 12, 2010)

YAY! I am so glad you like it. I use it all the time, I don't have a different time for it. It is used all weeks of the year LOL. 



divachyk said:


> mscoco_37, the braidout is FAB!!! Can you fly to Florida and give me some tips? You're hair is super duper thick. Whew, wish I had your thickness and length.
> 
> @Janet', I love your hair. It's always so bouncy and pretty. Funny how we always love what everyone else's hair look like and when we look in the mirror at our own, we just see blah.
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2010)

So I recently purchased 3 phony ponys from a little BSS by my job and I can't WAIT to wear them! Gonna give my hair a break from the braids for a few weeks so I can baby my hair back to where it used to be.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 14, 2010)

OT: Ladies, that dern breakage is back. AARGH! How do you keep your ng moisturized? 

I plan to purchase Nu Gro but even after I purchase it, how do you apply it to ensure your ng remains fully moisturized? I find that my ng gets super duper dry if I don't part my hair in small sections and spritz (if juicing) or apply moisturizer (if using a creamy moisturizer). The downside is that this takes way too long. I've tried parting my hair in four large sections and quickly moisturizing/sealing in the 4 large sections. This method works okay for 1 or 2 nights. A week of doing that...then I'm in the boat I am now....with breakage because the ng is too dry.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^have you tried applying the moisturizer with an applicator bottle instead? that way you can squeeze into each section and know that it'll get to your roots without having to make a million different little parts.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^have you tried applying the moisturizer with an applicator bottle instead? that way you can squeeze into each section and know that it'll get to your roots without having to make a million different little parts.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ I'm so silly. I didn't even consider that at all, yet I do this for shampooing and applying oil to my hair for prepoo, etc. Thx NikkiQ.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 15, 2010)

I straightened my hair yesterday but I don't think I'm allowed to post a pic right?


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 15, 2010)

I need to wash my hair  On Wednesday  I am giving my hair the works it needs it. Hello Ladies miss you guys.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^ Miss you too, JJ!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 15, 2010)

danigurl18, post a pic!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so over my straight hair right now.  I have my hair currently in a lazy bun.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 15, 2010)

danigurl18...I don't think you can post unless this is your final reveal...Hold it for a few more weeks!!!

JJamiah...We miss you too!! Everything going good up north?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It feels nice to give my hair a break from the braids to be able to baby it for a bit. Get to really DC and moisturize ALL of my hair! I will be back in my individual braids aka my Color Purple braids that I do myself lol. Much easier to do and cheaper.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL @NikkiQ and the Celie braids, lol!!!

How's everyone else doing...Time is counting down quite fast!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 16, 2010)

still in wigz no poo crown and glory method, will dc this weekend with giovanni


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> ^^^ Miss you too, JJ!





Janet' said:


> danigurl18...I don't think you can post unless this is your final reveal...Hold it for a few more weeks!!!
> 
> JJamiah...We miss you too!! Everything going good up north?



 
@janet everything is going okay, just sewing up a storm, got a few request for some of my sewing items,  yay. I still go to class every other saturday so I do some of the projects during the week as well as personal projects. Getting ready for the Holidays


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not going to post the pic.. I'll wait until next month like everyone else lol.. the suspense..


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^Yes, make us wait, but I'm sure that it will be worth it!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 16, 2010)

So when is everyone thinking about doing their reveals? Christmas? New Year's? beyond...??


----------



## divachyk (Nov 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So when is everyone thinking about doing their reveals? Christmas? New Year's? beyond...??



I will reveal whenever...just say the word.  At this point, I really don't foresee myself gaining much more length than what I've gained already.

@JJamiah -- wow, you can sew. I admire that. I wanted to learn but never did. Oh well.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm thinking I am going to reveal New Year's Day, I guess because I am simultaneously in the MBL Challenge as well, so I'm going to need every bit of December 31!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2010)

Ladies, I need help, long post -- 

I'm out of town and visited a Super Beauty Depot!!! OH MY GOODNESS. It's like being a kid in a candy store. I don't have any good BSS' in my home town so I'm enjoying myself. *PM me if there are some 'must have' prods that I should consider.* Unfortunately they didn't have any Nu-Gro or hair steamers.

I'm currently considering a few wigs (see below) -- I tried on Serena and Fuzzy Navel while at the Super Depot and both fit great. My dh liked both too. I just need to figure out which I prefer. I think @Njoy's Motown wig is fabulous and threw that one in the mix also.* Which do you like better out of the 3? Feel free to make other wig suggestions if you have any. *I will be visiting Super Depot again before returning home.

Lace Front Serena
Sensationnel Lace Wig Synthetic Hair - Serena

Model Model Fuzzy Navel
Model Model Cocktail Synthetic Wig - Fuzzy Navel

Motown Tresses -- LG-61
Motown Tress Synthetic 2in1 Halfwig & Ponytail LG-61

Lastly, Super Depot offered to cut the lace from the wig for $10. *Is that worth it or rip off? *I've NEVER worn a lace front before and don't know quite how to cut the lace but thought I could seek wisdom from you all or you tube. Let me know if I should just pay the $10 or do it myself (based on complexity of cutting lace). *And should I buy the wig conditioning/detangling spray? * I've worn wigs before but they were ones that I had no desire in keeping pretty and fresh so I've never purchased wig spray before.

Thx!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I need help, long post --
> 
> I'm out of town and visited a Super Beauty Depot!!! OH MY GOODNESS. It's like being a kid in a candy store. I don't have any good BSS' in my home town so I'm enjoying myself. *PM me if there are some 'must have' prods that I should consider.* Unfortunately they didn't have any Nu-Gro or hair steamers.
> 
> ...



Honestly Congrats on being in a wonderful place at this time. LOL 
Second Nu-Gro is awesome Just order it. I hate paying shipping but I am glad I did. 

Second I have never had anyone cut my lace for me. You need to learn and honestly it isn't hard. You keep right at the hairline. Personally I cut at the first hair line, so I do lose a little hair but it looks way better. 

Yes get the conditioning spray , and WIG SHAMPOO. I love them both and they work well.  The money you can save on cutting the lace should cover spray and shampoo. Most of all ENJOY!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I need help, long post --
> 
> I'm out of town and visited a Super Beauty Depot!!! OH MY GOODNESS. It's like being a kid in a candy store. I don't have any good BSS' in my home town so I'm enjoying myself. *PM me if there are some 'must have' prods that I should consider.* Unfortunately they didn't have any Nu-Gro or hair steamers.
> 
> ...



Adding

LOL

I'd have to see your face/head shape to recommend a wig to you.

Youtube to see someone cut their lace 

Enjoy, enjoy enjoy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay...what the devil has happened to this board now???


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I straightened my hair yesterday but I don't think I'm allowed to post a pic right?


 
As much as I would LOVE to see it, don't post it yet.  I want to be surprised.  Are you happy with it?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So when is everyone thinking about doing their reveals? Christmas? New Year's? beyond...??


 
December 31st

It'll be here before we know it.

@Janet', isn't the MBL reveal on the 31st as well?  I need to hop over there and check in myself.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2010)

@danigurl18 you can text me your pics  LOL  I am all for a good hair pic. Mscoco doesn't want to see it but I DO. LOLOLOl

Nah we have 6 more weeks to go, I have used 1 pass  tis far (and the crowd cheers) 

GUESS WHO KINDA got weave checked. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

My Niece so unkindly in front of people at the baby shower goes I know that is a weave an all but why do you wear them when your hair is long. I am like you haven't seen my hair in over 4 years, HMMMMMM, I said this is my hair, I have a clip in bang but the length is mine. She touched my hair going your hair is longer than my weave, I am like  I didn't really know what to say to that. I did send her the LHCF link the next day if she wanted to try her hand at healthy hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

@danigurl18, don't listen to JJ! DO NOT TEXT HER ANY PIX!

@JJamiah, with all of that gorgeous hair it's no wonder you got weave checked.  Good move forwarding her the link.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I haven't posted in a while, but I washed, conditioned and set my hair on perm rods earlier in the week.

I like it. I am going to get some bigger rollers and probably do this once a week. Hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait until all the reveals


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hey Ladies, I haven't posted in a while, but I washed, conditioned and set my hair on perm rods earlier in the week.
> 
> I like it. I am going to get some bigger rollers and probably do this once a week. Hope everyone is doing well and I can't wait until all the reveals


 
OOOOO!  I would love to see pix!  I can't do a successful rollerset to save my life.  My hair won't cooperate.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> December 31st
> 
> It'll be here before we know it.
> 
> *@Janet', isn't the MBL reveal on the 31st as well?*  I need to hop over there and check in myself.



Yep, it is! People have already started revealing over there as well. I am no where near ready...I need this last 6 weeks!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2010)

@NikkiQ, enjoy access to your hair. I love braids but I get tired of them after a while but refuse to take them down because of the money spent.

@JJamiah, I'll PM you a pick for wig ideas and thanks for the other tips. Your hair is gorgeous and your niece hasn't seen it in over 4 years? No wonder she was confused. Good thinking on your feet. I'm not quick on my feet like that.

@MsCoCo_37, the forum downgraded back to the original format.

@BrownEyez22, I love rollersetting but it takes way too long so I typically don't do it, I simply air dry...but nothing beats a freshly rollerset head.

Janet', good luck in your MBL challenge.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey ladies I haven't checked in here in a while. I'm still braided under my wigs, which has helped me a great deal. I have 5 weeks left of grad school and if I had to deal with my hair on a regular basis I would just go nuts.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I will reveal whenever...just say the word.  At this point, I really don't foresee myself gaining much more length than what I've gained already.
> 
> @JJamiah -- wow, you can sew. I admire that. I wanted to learn but never did. Oh well.



@divachyk I learned to sew March 2009 and I have been taking class ever since, I have one family member  right now I need  to Surpass in skill because I beat the rest out, learning from fashionistas and Old heads that sew. I knew I was way behind in skill but them laughing at me, NOW I sew better than them  and now they are asking me can you show me how to do a collar and a blind hem, Why Sure, but weren't all of you laughing at me. 

I love my family though, they are the best, with out them upsetting me I wouldn't have even lifted a finger. 

Honestly ladies before my classes I didn't even know how to hand sew, now I am dying to get into Haute Couture sewing so badly because I want to master my hand sewing. 

I started sewing based on my kids into boy Scouting and Mom needed to put the badges on, girl those things were first killing my finger, second, Busted looking, I had kept poking my finger.

SO if you want to learn it, LEARN it is so FUN! and my gifts are unique and appreciated  right now I feel crazy doing all these beginner projects, so I still work on my Vogue patterns as well as my simple stuff


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not going to text her the pics. She has to wait like everyone else until Dec. 31


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Yep, it is! People have already started revealing over there as well. I am no where near ready...I need this last 6 weeks!


 
I need to skip on over there and check things out.  Sadly, I don't think I'm going to make MBL by December.  I don't think I'm retaining my growth. 

I'll have to chalk it up to being impatient and lazy.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 18, 2010)

@ms_coco37 I am VERY impressed with my progress!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> @ms_coco37 I am VERY impressed with my progress!


 
Yay!  I'm glad you're happy with your progress.  There's nothing like being rewarded for all of your hard work.  I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe I'm going to post the new challenge on December 1st.  Of course, the official start date will be January 1st.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I believe I'm going to post the new challenge on December 1st. Of course, the official start date will be January 1st. What do you ladies think?


 

Sounds like a winner to me. I'll be in there with bells on!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 18, 2010)

@Ms_CoCo37, I'm all for it!!!! Run it!

@danigurl18, I cannot wait to see your progress!!!

@JJamiah, that is truly something that I have always wanted to get involved in, sewing...If I could make the clothes that are in my mind, I would truly be a BAD chick! You go girl!!!

@divachyk, thanks for the encouragement...I'm nervous...more nervous than excited...And time keeps on ticking!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, neat experience today while out of town --- A young lady stopped me while I was shopping to COMPLIMENT me on my hair...she told me I have beautiful hair. I was wearing a donut bun today. She asked who did my hair and what salon should she visit here in Orlando, FL. I had to let her know that I'm only visiting the area and I do my own, etc. Come to find out she's a member of Hairlista, which I'm a part of (but rarely visit). I also invited her to LHCF. We traded hair talk right in the middle of the store. We talked about stretching relaxers, transitioning, big chopping, hhj, hair length, etc. I almost was able to say I met a Nikos' Cousin...but not quite. Either way, it was fun sharing hair talk with someone other than the dh...and sharing it with someone that understands what the heck I'm saying or talking about. My dh have come to understand the lingo and supports my hhj by going with me BSS and wig shopping. Although that's sweet that he does that, today I learned that nothing compares to sharing hair talk with another lady...it provided a different feeling and excitement.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like a winner to me. I'll be in there with bells on!


 
You know you're on the advanced registration list. 

@Janet', you too!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 19, 2010)

@Divachyk, that was a nice encounter. You may make her one of Niko's cousins after all.   I'm glad someone else acknowledged your fly buns.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2010)

Now I get to think of more PS ideas for next year!!! 

Here's my latest style that I've been wearing all week.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 19, 2010)

@divachyk What a great story!!! Go future LHCF'er!!!

@Ms_CoCo37, yeah! I got it like that, lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 21, 2010)

back in my Celie braids for the week. It's getting easier to do them as my hair gets longer but this NG is something else lol


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

Going into the 5th week!!! Please keep pushing ladies!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2010)

I am taking a LHCF Break  
I will put in my phone to post on Thursdays, but won't really be checking any other threads so  this is my book mark to come back and read  Thanks Ladies  and Good Luck to all!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just gave myself a little trim. My ends are horrible. I haven't cut anything since April


----------



## Katherina (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm still here although I'm hardly posting...

My hair has been hidden since the beginning.

Can't wait to straighten for the reveal!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2010)

I posted this in the half wig thread -- but what's your opinion?
How do you all go about shopping for HWs online? I see a lot of pretty HWs but am unsure if they would look the same when I put them on. I know that I've tried on some full caps that looked great but didn't look so good when I put them on. I've never tried on a HW though so I don't know how HWs work in that regard....can you order just about any HW and make it work? 

I'm currently considering
Outre Yasmine (half-wig)
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE YASMINE

Outre Sabina (half-wig)
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE SABINA

Sensational Serena (LF)
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG SERENA

ModelModel Candace (LF)
Model Model Natural Hair Synthetic Lace Front Wig - Candace


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^Hmm, they're all cute in their own way...I do like Yasmine, though!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 23, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I posted this in the half wig thread -- but what's your opinion?
> How do you all go about shopping for HWs online? I see a lot of pretty HWs but am unsure if they would look the same when I put them on. I know that I've tried on some full caps that looked great but didn't look so good when I put them on. I've never tried on a HW though so I don't know how HWs work in that regard....can you order just about any HW and make it work?
> 
> I'm currently considering
> ...


 
I usually go for a HW that would require the least manipulation to my hair to try to blend it in. I like Yasmine b/c with some bantu knots, it can all blend in perfectly.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^Yeah, another Yasmine lover!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm also a Tammy lover too lol


BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE TAMMY


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

Currently Hiding my Hair...I need some pics! Any takers?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

wearing Carmen today and about to take advantage of a nice sale going on a few wigs I've been eyeing. These should last me through majority of next year.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay I couldn't fight it any more. I ordered 8 wigs today. I officially...am an addict


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I couldn't fight it any more. I ordered 8 wigs today. I officially...am an addict



OMG!!!! 8 Wigs...Girl, you do have a serious habit!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

^^I couldn't resist! They were on sale. Some were even $14.99 Janet!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm ready for HYH 2011! This will help my transition to continue to go smoothly. 18+ months will be pretty doable if I keep this up.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 24, 2010)

You got it bad, NikkiQ.  But you're ready for sure, girl.  I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 25, 2010)

checking in still in wiggs waiting it out!!!!!!!! ill update my siggy next month when i do a length check


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm still hanging! I almost BCD a few days ago due to my inclination, but I don't know how to handle a TWA in the winter without washing and going.   I don't want to do that this winter and I really want hair long enough for me to twist when I BC.  No more ponytail. I will be doing 2 french braids for the rest of my transition. No more, heat.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope you had a great, blessed Thanksgiving ladies. I think I'm convinced, I'm ordering Yasmine. I went to the local BSS' and they didn't carry Outre for me to try this on, so I'm ordering it on faith!

NikkiQ, 8 wigs, women! Yes, you got it bad. What wigs did you order? Can you post of a pic of Carmen...I really like her too. I like the photo of the PS you recently posted as well. I'm not sure if Tammy is right for me...but she is cute also.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2010)

Ladies, I bumped a thread re: tonytail braided headbands. Just in case you miss that thread. Do any of you know how to create a tonytail look? http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...cussion/83033-how-make-your-own-tonytail.html



divachyk said:


> Bump -- I'm trying to learn how to do this instead of buying the tonytail...can someone help me out with how to make my own braid? I just ordered a couple of wigs and would like to use this as a braided headband.
> 
> ETA: Tony Tail website --- >>  Tonytail.com | Shop for Unique Headbands!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Hope you had a great, blessed Thanksgiving ladies. I think I'm convinced, I'm ordering Yasmine. I went to the local BSS' and they didn't carry Outre for me to try this on, so I'm ordering it on faith!
> 
> NikkiQ, 8 wigs, women! Yes, you got it bad. What wigs did you order? Can you post of a pic of Carmen...I really like her too. I like the photo of the PS you recently posted as well. I'm not sure if Tammy is right for me...but she is cute also.


 
I ordered 5 full caps, 2 halfies and 1 LF. I'm gonna keep it a secret which ones I got until I get them and do a mini fashion show for you guys lol. Got a few shorties for the spring and summer. Combined with what I have,it'll take me through to the end of my transition. The pony I have on in the pic isn't Tammy actually. It's by Zury and I got her from a BSS for $10! I love her!!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see the FABULOUS FASHIONS OF NIKKIQ.



NikkiQ said:


> I ordered 5 full caps, 2 halfies and 1 LF. I'm gonna keep it a secret which ones I got until I get them and do a mini fashion show for you guys lol. Got a few shorties for the spring and summer. Combined with what I have,it'll take me through to the end of my transition. The pony I have on in the pic isn't Tammy actually. It's by Zury and I got her from a BSS for $10! I love her!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 28, 2010)

Frikkin hairsisters! 2 of my wigs are in house and the other 6 are ordered!! Looks like I won't be getting them all together


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning!

I've been incognito but I'm still here.  JJamiah, you would be proud to know I'm wearing my half wig today. Desperate times = Desperate measures.

That, and I'm just plain lazy.

On this next go round, I think I'm going to give braids a shot.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, Glad I scoped the forum this morning  Mscoco 

My hair is braided into a beehive cap on top and wearing Blair  see my siggy. I love this BOB, she flows beautiful, she is soft. I haven't put heat to her yet but I am dying to get my next one. 

I ordered 3 Kay Human hair wigs, 1 Blair at a fraction of the cost I paid for this one, 1 Feather Annie Club Girl short synthetic wig and A040 wig which is also short


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just realized that I'm supposed to start the new thread tomorrow.  Wow, time is really flying!  I'll post it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wow, Glad I scoped the forum this morning  Mscoco


 
I just tried to call you.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I just tried to call you.




I didn't see a missed call HMMMM!

Oohhhh Call me back 212


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I didn't see a missed call HMMMM!


 
No worries.  I left you a vm.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2010)

call me back


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

4 more weeks til the end of the year ladies! I can't wait to flat iron, take pics, and then go back into hiding


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 30, 2010)

Just been phony pony tailing it. I'm getting crochet braids this Saturday, so I guess I have to take my reveal pics 3 weeks early or post them after I take my braids down.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hey ladies....I can retrieve LHCF from work again. YIPEE!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

NikkiQ, I can't wait to see your results.  You've been doing a great job of hiding ma'am. 

ShyIntellect, how long do you plan on keeping the crochet braids?  I think I want to give them a try after the reveal.

Divachyk, are you still bunning?  Or have you switched things up?

As for me, I'm in my half wig again today.  I need to make an attempt to wash this evening...but I'm not making any promises.

I guess I need to get started on the new thread.  I'll post it shortly.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay Ladies, the new HYH challenge thread is up and running.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...de-your-hair-challenge-jan-1st-june-30th.html


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2010)

December 1st...OMGee...30 days left...It's getting real!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 1, 2010)

I wore my hair in the Southern tease bun today


----------



## divachyk (Dec 2, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ, I can't wait to see your results.  You've been doing a great job of hiding ma'am.
> 
> ShyIntellect, how long do you plan on keeping the crochet braids?  I think I want to give them a try after the reveal.
> 
> ...


*in my southern voice* still bunnin' hunni...and u?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

Janet' said:


> December 1st...OMGee...30 days left...It's getting real!


 
I know right???!!!  I can't wait to see all of the beautiful reveals!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I wore my hair in the Southern tease bun today


 
I would love to see pix of your ST bun!



divachyk said:


> *in my southern voice* still bunnin' hunni...and u?


 
I'm in a sloppy looking bun today.  I really need to spice things up a bit.  On this next challenge I'll do better.


----------



## SoFlyy (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess I'm going to be taking my revel pics tonight... it's either now (b/c my next install is tomorrow) or wait another two months & semi reveal/late start in the 2011 HYH Challenge... Hmmm... decisions, decisions...


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

^^Either way, we want pictures young lady!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 2, 2010)

NikkiQ, I need help! I got my wigs today. My Serena LF looks good but knew that it would because I had an opportunity to try it on before I bought it. The Yasmine....ugh! I'm unsure where to start with that one. Not sure if I should thin it out, cut it n length or both. Plus, the texture is off. It just looks fake...I think the color is too dull looking, if that makes sense. They sent me a 1B (alternate choice) instead of 2 (primary choice).


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im hiding my hair until my birthday I had to get a trim, like two inches....so I wont be revealing this month......do have pics of the trim tho I can share lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 3, 2010)

divachyk said:


> NikkiQ, I need help! I got my wigs today. My Serena LF looks good but knew that it would because I had an opportunity to try it on before I bought it. The Yasmine....ugh! I'm unsure where to start with that one. Not sure if I should thin it out, cut it n length or both. Plus, the texture is off. It just looks fake...I think the color is too dull looking, if that makes sense. They sent me a 1B (alternate choice) instead of 2 (primary choice).


 
Do you have a picture of how she looks on by any chance? maybe me or JJamiah can help you out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 3, 2010)

hey ladies im checking in ive been absent for a while cause weve been so busy moving and wedding planning but ive been in wigs since the beginning i still am wearing plaits that im moisturizing daily with juice or oils i will be doing a length check sometime this month. ill keep everyone posted


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Do you have a picture of how she looks on by any chance? maybe me or JJamiah can help you out.


I'll post this weekend after I shampoo. My hair looks a dirty mess right now.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Do you have a picture of how she looks on by any chance? maybe me or JJamiah can help you out.


I thought you meant did I have a pic with it on but re-read your msg and see you were only asking for a pic of the wig. Here it is....sorry for just posting the link.
Outre Quick Weave Half Wig Yasmine at HouseOfBeautyWorld.com


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 4, 2010)

No I meant a picture with it on too lol. Is Yasmine herself dull or the color looks faded? What are you doing to your hair to help it blend? If you think it's too thick, try adding a little product to her first to see if that takes the fluff out before thinning it out. I don't want you cutting it and then regret it later.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

4 more weeks, Ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2010)

Yay!!! Flat ironing in 2 weeks and some change for Christmas. Will post my updates then.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 6, 2010)

okay so today i stepped my wig game up  & order my first half wig at an amazingly low price of 14.99 from hairwigharlem. i have been looking at youtube videos so i think i have a pretty good idea of how to put it on, but if i don't i will be back to ask a ton of questions   

this is her:
Outre Quick Weave Synthetic Hair Half Wig - Evony

:thatsall:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 6, 2010)

$14.99 is an absolute steal! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Last night I co-washed my hair and put a few twists in.  This morning I have them pinned up.  I think I'm going to need a serious trim.  My ends weren't feeling so great last night.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^When is your next trimming session?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^When is your next trimming session?


 
I was planning on doing a trim when I straighten it out for the reveal.  Which means my reveal won't be a spectacular one.

It's alright though, because I'd rather have a slightly shorter head of healthy hair than raggedy long hair.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I'm going to do a trim tomorrow night.  My ends don't look like they need it (at least from what I can see) but, I came into this year with freshly cut ends and I think I'll go out the same way. I've decided not to relax so, I need something else to look forward to.  So, tomorrow I will wash, trim, henna and DC before putting my hair back into twists.

'course, now that I've said that, it sounds very exhausting.  Eh, we'll see. That's my plan anyway.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2010)

Ladies, you might recall several months back I mentioned that I stretched and suffered some breakage. WELL, I've found a new stylist and I'm going to her for a DC session next week; I'll be at 8 weeks post. Should I stick with a no-direct heat reg or let her flat iron my hair for a nice reveal (and to test out her skills as a stylist)? I haven't had heat on my hair in like 1yr+ so I'm like, NO HEAT PLZ  but then again, I guess heat every now and then won't be bad.  I'm unsure if I'll have a fresh TU before 31 Dec. I think I gained some length but haven't done a true comparison!!! I need to order a length check shirt and/or learn how to take pics that look the same every time to do an accurate comparison. Okay enough of rambling.



NikkiQ said:


> No I meant a picture with it on too lol. Is Yasmine herself dull or the color looks faded? What are you doing to your hair to help it blend? If you think it's too thick, try adding a little product to her first to see if that takes the fluff out before thinning it out. I don't want you cutting it and then regret it later.


Yasmne is very dull and fluffly. Paddling brushing helped her a lot to to calm down some of the puffiness. I bougth some wig spray for sheen. I'm just pulling my hair back, putting on HW, putting on headband to hide the start of the HW, so I'm not really doing anything to blend. I won't cut it for now. I should be able to snap a pic today or tomorrow and upload it.



Janet' said:


> 4 more weeks, Ladies!!!


I'm excited to see how much growth I have.



NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! Flat ironing in 2 weeks and some change for Christmas. Will post my updates then.


Goooo girl!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Last night I co-washed my hair and put a few twists in. This morning I have them pinned up. I think I'm going to need a serious trim. My ends weren't feeling so great last night.


My ends feel great but I haven't had a trim since June so I'm sure I'm long overdue for one. I'm interested to hear what the potential new stylist has to say about my ends when she see them. I've been protective styling for about 8 months+ now so those ends have been good and protective, although I know ends still become ratty over time.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I think I'm going to do a trim tomorrow night. My ends don't look like they need it (at least from what I can see) but, I came into this year with freshly cut ends and I think I'll go out the same way. I've decided not to relax so, I need something else to look forward to. So, tomorrow I will wash, trim, henna and DC before putting my hair back into twists.
> 
> 'course, now that I've said that, it sounds very exhausting. Eh, we'll see. That's my plan anyway.


Everytime I look at my ends, I don't see splits so I think, eh I don't need a trim. My hair doesn't really look see through either. As mentioned in a previous post, I haven't had a trim since June though....so I'm sure I'm long overdue.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

got my wigs in today. May try to post some pics later


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ do you buy full wigs are half wigs??? i have seen so many cute wigs (i think i'm falling in love with wigs)


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

I got 4 full caps, 2 halfies and 1 LF today. I have one more full cap coming in soon. Love, love, love them!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 6, 2010)

okay because i believe that those half wigs are heaven sent once i seen how easy it is to apply them and these online stores don't make it any better with everything half off and all this free shipping lol (let me stop)


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 6, 2010)

going to attempt to wear a braid out tomorrow.. my braidouts and twistouts never look good


----------



## jujubelle (Dec 6, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted. But I had a trim about Oct 20th, and I have noticed my hair is bigger. I semi flat ironed last night...and was excited. I saw the pic from August to last night and there is a nice difference. Can't wait to reveal day of everyone!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> going to attempt to wear a braid out tomorrow.. my braidouts and twistouts never look good


How did it go?


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 7, 2010)

horrible!! I ended up throwing my wig on! My hair didn't fully dry despite having over 12 hours to dry... I guess next time I have to sit under the dryer


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> horrible!! I ended up throwing my wig on! My hair didn't fully dry despite having over 12 hours to dry... I guess next time I have to sit under the dryer



Oh no I know how you feel about them doggone ..."outs"!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2010)

i was thinking about getting the half wig called yasmine, but i don't know how to put her on. most youtubers that i have seen leave the front hair out and on the sides, but i have problems with my sides, so how else can i wear her?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 8, 2010)

^^divachyk has Yasmine.Maybe she can give some suggestions.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> i was thinking about getting the half wig called yasmine, but i don't know how to put her on. most youtubers that i have seen leave the front hair out and on the sides, but i have problems with my sides, so how else can i wear her?


When I first got her, I was like ut-oh, what in the world! But, I found that with a little wig spray, a little paddle brushing, she's on point. I pull all my hair back, put on wig cap, then put Yasmine on. I then place a headband on to hide the start of the HW. I looked at a BUNCH of yt vids for inspiration and ideas. I find that keeping hair out doesn't work for me because my hair texture is different than Yasmine, plus my color is more of a 2 and they sent me a 1b, my 2nd color choice. Of all the channels I watched, I like this one best ---> YouTube - Outre Half Wig "Yasmine".


----------



## peachfuzzz (Dec 10, 2010)

I know I'm late, but here's a pic of my micros from late Sept until mid Nov.









I wore wigs for about 2-3 wks.  Lately, I've been wearing my hair in twists. I'm trying to hold out till the end of the challenge before I get braids again!  Can't wait to do final pics!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^Cute!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 11, 2010)

Random update but I figured out how to wear darker colored half wigs. My hair is so light in the front but I found that ORS Edge control makes my hair really dark brown so I've been using that to get wear out of my 4/27 colored wigs. Everyone thinks I dyed my hair lol


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> Random update but I figured out how to wear darker colored half wigs. My hair is so light in the front but I found that *ORS Edge control *makes my hair really dark brown so I've been using that to get wear out of my 4/27 colored wigs. Everyone thinks I dyed my hair lol


Where did you pick that up at and does it make the hair hard?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> i was thinking about getting the half wig called yasmine, but i don't know how to put her on. most youtubers that i have seen leave the front hair out and on the sides, but i have problems with my sides, so how else can i wear her?


I'm wearing Yasmine in my avatar...know the pic is small but that's what she looks like. I might try to post a better pic in the 2011 HYH thread.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Pre-pooing right now...20 days left until our big reveals...I'm excited just thinking about it


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 11, 2010)

I got it from CVS.. it doesn't make it hard at all.. it's awesome! but don't use alot of it will look greasy


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

16 days and counting...


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, I can't wait to reveal my hair...I am going to straighten my hair for Christmas but I won't put any pictures up until 12/31/10 and I will still hide my hair at work (the place I spend most of my time) because I want to avoid questions.  Currently I have been wearing my Ozone Aplus lacefront wig and I am really enjoying it; I have not had to use any type of adhesive because this wig has a snug fit.  I will purchase another one of these units because they are budget friendly and they are well worth the $80 spent.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaack! No internet in the new apartment but I'm still hiding and staying true to my PS promise. Can't wait to flat iron next week!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 15, 2010)

Literally two weeks left!!!


----------



## alive (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not even in this challenge and i can't wait to see the big reveals either


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

I sure hope my reveal isn't a big orgasmic let down and I'm just totally psyching myself up about this amazing reveal I'll have lol


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried a new salon tonight. I am here now...came with the intent to get a roller set and leaving with a flat iron. Not happy. I might reveal this weekend since I got fresh roller set hair, although I'm due for a touch up b/c it will be a long while before I let direct heat come near my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^*edit...I meant I got fresh flat iron hair...I'm on my phone and can't edit my post.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just being nosy 

I want to see some reveals ....


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't wait until the 31st!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey girls! I'm home from the salon. Nicely flat ironed. I didn't realize my hair had grown this much since I keep it packed down to my head with wearing a bun. The stylist was even shocked at how long my hair really is in comparison to the size of my bun. Buns are very misleading. Should I reveal now or wait? You girls decide. 

I won't be flat ironing again for a while and I'm due for TU until next year since I'm stretching.


----------



## hannan (Dec 15, 2010)

oke: DO IT!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

hannan said:


> oke: DO IT!


If I get 3 do it's, including yours....I'mma do it. lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

REVEAL!!!!!


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 15, 2010)

do it!!!!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright ladies! Here's goes.....

ETA: I'm 8 weeks post. 

This piki strip tracked my HYH progress. I know these 3 photos are not with the same shirt, hair style and from the exact  same angle, etc but you can see some growth over time throughout the HYH  challenge. The piki strip for Dec 2010 is my reveal pic and will be  used as my beginning pics for HYH 2011. 





Here's the actual, larger photo.





So what length is this???


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

divachyk said:


> If I get 3 do it's, including yours....I'mma do it. lol.


 
ha! you got 3 so show em!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

I did Nik, check it out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!! Look at you! I'm so proud of you girl. Your hair looks great. You're looking almost BSL to me.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> WOW!!!!!!! Look at you! I'm so proud of you girl. Your hair looks great. You're looking almost BSL to me.


Chile, hush yo' mouf.  Almost BSL? Whew, I'll take it. I also think that's what I am but didn't want to claim it before someone else was in agreement. I'm still sticking with BSL challenge (think you're in that one too).  I might wear my hair out for the Christmas party tomorrow but it sho' is cold out there. I don't want my hair being all dry and what not.

Congrats on moving to a new place. Are you settled?


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Alright ladies! Here's goes.....
> 
> ETA: I'm 8 weeks post.
> 
> ...



Your hair is so purty, I'm loving the fullness  congrats on the growth & retention


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Chile, hush yo' mouf.  Almost BSL? Whew, I'll take it. I also think that's what I am but didn't want to claim it before someone else was in agreement. I'm still sticking with BSL challenge (think you're in that one too).  I might wear my hair out for the Christmas party tomorrow but it sho' is cold out there. I don't want my hair being all dry and what not.
> 
> Congrats on moving to a new place. Are you settled?


 

Thanks girl. Yeah we're all moved in and settled. Happy that headache is over!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2010)

This thread became a lame duck (dead) after the new one started.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey there Divachyk, LOVE your hair!!! It's beautiful and healthy and I can clearly see your growth and retention. Lookin' good!  It looks like BSL to me! Congrats!

Guess, I'll be doing my own reveal shortly!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2010)

notlookingback06 said:


> Hey there Divachyk, LOVE your hair!!! It's beautiful and healthy and I can clearly see your growth and retention. Lookin' good!  It looks like BSL to me! Congrats!
> 
> Guess, I'll be doing my own reveal shortly!


Thx!!! Come on, reveal now.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Your hair is so purty, I'm loving the fullness  congrats on the growth & retention


'Thank you sooooo much. I'm excited about my progress.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

One more week and I'll be revealing too! Is it sad that I'm counting down to my next length check??


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 16, 2010)

Great Progress, Diva!!! 

Can I reveal now, too??? I did a blow out and a heavy trim about a week ago...and I'm going into a sew-in next week...so I already have my pics...pleaseeeee????!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^Absolutely!!! I think Ms CoCo might make a thread for reveals closer to the ending date but we love an early reveal


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok...here is my reveal!!!!!

First pic is from 7/29... a few days after my BC... and the second pic is from the 1st week in Dec.  I didn't like the shape (I had a tail/mullet) so I cut about 2 inches from the back. The last pic is what I was left with. I still have a lot of length in the front and on the sides. I'm really happy about my progress, and I'm done with the twa stage! I'll be back with curly pics


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh... I also wanted to add... since I wasn't very active in the thread :-/

I had a sew-in from Aug-Sept... and wore flat twists under half wigs until Oct. from Oct. to now, I've been flat twisting with a phony-pony after my wash or cowash and wearing the twist-out for 2 days, then repeat.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 16, 2010)

Conqueror aka:  your progress is something to be excited about!!!! Go You!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 16, 2010)

Divachyk: Your hair has definitely progressed...I can't tell for sure about the length (BSL)...but it definitely looks like you are BSB (Below Shoulder Blade)...Either way   and they did a great job!


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Ok...here is my reveal!!!!!
> 
> First pic is from 7/29... a few days after my BC... and the second pic is from the 1st week in Dec.  I didn't like the shape (I had a tail/mullet) so I cut about 2 inches from the back. The last pic is what I was left with. I still have a lot of length in the front and on the sides. I'm really happy about my progress, and I'm done with the twa stage! I'll be back with curly pics



Loving your thick mane...Great Progress!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I sure hope my reveal isn't a big orgasmic let down and I'm just totally psyching myself up about this amazing reveal I'll have lol


 
Nik!  I've missed seeing your posts this week.

I have a feeling your reveal is going to be a great one.  I mean, you've already reached one of your goals, right?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Just being nosy
> 
> I want to see some reveals ....


 
I was the same way when I stumbled across my first challenge.



danigurl18 said:


> I can't wait until the 31st!


 
It'll be here in the blink of an eye!



divachyk said:


> Hey girls! I'm home from the salon. Nicely flat ironed. I didn't realize my hair had grown this much since I keep it packed down to my head with wearing a bun. The stylist was even shocked at how long my hair really is in comparison to the size of my bun. Buns are very misleading. Should I reveal now or wait? You girls decide.
> 
> I won't be flat ironing again for a while and I'm due for TU until next year since I'm stretching.


 


divachyk said:


> Alright ladies! Here's goes.....
> 
> ETA: I'm 8 weeks post.
> 
> ...


 

 Now you know the rules! You were supposed to hold off on all reveals until the 31st! 

With that said, your hair looks absolutely gorgeous!

Now hide these pix until the 31st. BTW, Twana did the same thing to me when I revealed a few days early.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ha! you got 3 so show em!!


 
 Bad Nikki!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

I neglect to log on for one day and ya'll just wile out!!!!!!  Take these reveal pix down! 

Now with that said, I'm loving all of this progress!

We're almost in the home stretch ladies!  I can't wait to start the reveal thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2010)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Ok...here is my reveal!!!!!
> 
> First pic is from 7/29... a few days after my BC... and the second pic is from the 1st week in Dec. I didn't like the shape (I had a tail/mullet) so I cut about 2 inches from the back. The last pic is what I was left with. I still have a lot of length in the front and on the sides. I'm really happy about my progress, and I'm done with the twa stage! I'll be back with curly pics


 
It looks so thick and lush!  Yep, I'd definitely say your well past the TWA stage.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 17, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Nik! I've missed seeing your posts this week.
> 
> I have a feeling your reveal is going to be a great one. I mean, you've already reached one of your goals, right?


 
Yeah I've reached SL so I'm happy about that considering I just started my hair journey in June lol



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Bad Nikki!


 
Wha....???? I like progress pics. You know that. I sowwy


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I have been slacking on checking in, I have been bunning my hair for the last two weeks b/c it has been to cold to do anything else. I do rollerset it on the weekends but by monday I am ready to hide it, lol. I found some cute bobby pins on sale at walgreens this week so I have been using them to french roll/bun my hair.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 17, 2010)

PITCHAS PITCHAS PIT....



Not yet?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Alright ladies! Here's goes.....
> 
> ETA: I'm 8 weeks post.
> 
> ...





Conqueror_aka said:


> Ok...here is my reveal!!!!!
> 
> First pic is from 7/29... a few days after my BC... and the second pic is from the 1st week in Dec.  I didn't like the shape (I had a tail/mullet) so I cut about 2 inches from the back. The last pic is what I was left with. I still have a lot of length in the front and on the sides. I'm really happy about my progress, and I'm done with the twa stage! I'll be back with curly pics



 Ladies I am loving both of your reveals, 

You Grow Ladies


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I neglect to log on for one day and ya'll just wile out!!!!!! Take these reveal pix down!
> 
> Now with that said, I'm loving all of this progress!
> 
> We're almost in the home stretch ladies! I can't wait to start the reveal thread.


Whoops my bad....I will gladly post them wherever else!! I'm still grinning from ear to ear re: my progress. I still have a long way to go but I'm proud of the road traveled thus far.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was the same way when I stumbled across my first challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, I'm in trouble.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 18, 2010)

Since I'm up so late, I picked out all of my progress pics for the reveal except the last one that I haven't taken yet lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladies...when I tell you that my kitchentician is coming over today or tomorrow to braid my front up so I can leave it alone for the last 12 days...my fingers are over here itching to straighten...but I am giving myself till Dec 31 11:59 to get every millimeter of growth coming to me


----------



## godzchildtoo (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  Well...I have been hiding because I went and got my hair blow dried for Thanksgiving and it was swinging a little down my back.  I wish I had my length check t-shirt with me.  But...I had a lot of breakage in the middle of my head and many, many, many, many different lengths.  erplexed  So the stylist wound up cutting off all my length to blend it. She cut off about 6 inches and told me to stop wearing the dang ponytail!  She said that's what's breaking it off.  But she said it looks like I have about 8 inches of new growth!:bouncegre  And she said if I get 2 more trims, I will probably be all natural (been transitioning since February).  So...I'm not looking forward to the reveal because now I'm neck length again.   But at least I know I can grow and I see my texture coming in.  So I'm still grateful for the challenge, but I am not looking forward to reveal pictures.  Oh well, I get my hair done and my next trim on December 30th.  See ya then.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> Since I'm up so late, I picked out all of my progress pics for the reveal except the last one that I haven't taken yet lol


I admire that you've waited. I got so excited I just had to post but I wish I would have some to reveal on 31 Dec. I may post a pic of my wigs I bought for the sake of having something to post.



Janet' said:


> Ladies...when I tell you that my kitchentician is coming over today or tomorrow to braid my front up so I can leave it alone for the last 12 days...my fingers are over here itching to straighten...but I am giving myself till Dec 31 11:59 to get every millimeter of growth coming to me


You get that growth, guuuuryal.



godzchildtoo said:


> Hi Ladies!  Well...I have been hiding because I went and got my hair blow dried for Thanksgiving and it was swinging a little down my back.  I wish I had my length check t-shirt with me.  But...I had a lot of breakage in the middle of my head and many, many, many, many different lengths.  erplexed  So the stylist wound up cutting off all my length to blend it. She cut off about 6 inches and told me to stop wearing the dang ponytail!  She said that's what's breaking it off.  But she said it looks like I have about 8 inches of new growth!:bouncegre  And she said if I get 2 more trims, I will probably be all natural (been transitioning since February).  So...I'm not looking forward to the reveal because now I'm neck length again.   But at least I know I can grow and I see my texture coming in.  So I'm still grateful for the challenge, but I am not looking forward to reveal pictures.  Oh well, I get my hair done and my next trim on December 30th.  See ya then.



Sorry to hear this. How do you ponytail your hair? I use a cut up stocking and I saturate it with conditioner before ponytailing my hair. I also moisturize/seal once, most times twice daily. I was ponytailing a lot when I first started hiding my hair. I then purchase some clips for my hair and started pinning my hair up to vary my hairstyles.






These clips don't snag. I also have other clips that I use that look different than these but the croco clips are the best. I purcahsed them from Sally's.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
I will be getting braids next week so here's my end year update. Trying to avoid heat, so it is only showing a small flat-ironed section.
I'm not the best self pic taker but here goes:

Back: June 2010 vs Dec 2010 and Front: (I think Aug) vs Dec.
HHG!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^Great Growth Afrochique!


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm straightening for NYE...so I'll post pics...also my Curly hair progress...lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

OMGee...it's amazing to say that December 31 is literally 12 days away!!!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the ponytailing tips.  I think I was just pulling it too tight and keeping it in the same place too much.  But I'm going to try the conditioner on the stocking; I was using the ouchless scunci's.  I'm going to get the clips today.  Lord help me with trying new styles with this short hair in the back.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Thanks for the ponytailing tips.  I think I was just pulling it too tight and keeping it in the same place too much.  But I'm going to try the conditioner on the stocking; I was using the ouchless scunci's.  I'm going to get the clips today.  Lord help me with trying new styles with this short hair in the back.


You will be just fine...promise. I have some shorter hairs in the nape and I either pin them down or use headbands (I also slather the headbands in conditioner before putting them on). 







Not sure if I previously mentioned how I protective style with the croco clips but I twist my hair in what looks like a french roll hair style and then secure it with the clip. (the clip enters my hair vertically in order to secure the french rolled style). I also use the clips for the southern tease bun.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm doing my reveal in about an hour. I forgot I have to straighten my hair tonight and I won't be redoing it again before the new year.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^^Can't wait!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ Can't wait either.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2010)

Had to take the pics off lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

@Danigurl18 how does it feel to be APL!!!!   

YOU GROW GIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2010)

It feels great!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> It feels great!!



Um! Time to update that fotki Missy!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im scared to get a virus lol


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^^ Congrats you have a lot of growth....


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> Im scared to get a virus lol



Girl, I'm on fotki ERRDAY!!! Now don't sue me if you get one when you go on...but seriously, you'll be fine!!! Go for it!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

danigurl.....................CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> PITCHAS PITCHAS PIT....
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

godzchildtoo said:


> Hi Ladies! Well...I have been hiding because I went and got my hair blow dried for Thanksgiving and it was swinging a little down my back. I wish I had my length check t-shirt with me. But...I had a lot of breakage in the middle of my head and many, many, many, many different lengths. erplexed So the stylist wound up cutting off all my length to blend it. She cut off about 6 inches and told me to stop wearing the dang ponytail! She said that's what's breaking it off. But she said it looks like I have about 8 inches of new growth!:bouncegre And she said if I get 2 more trims, I will probably be all natural (been transitioning since February). So...I'm not looking forward to the reveal because now I'm neck length again.  But at least I know I can grow and I see my texture coming in. So I'm still grateful for the challenge, but I am not looking forward to reveal pictures. Oh well, I get my hair done and my next trim on December 30th. See ya then.


 
Awwwww, I'm so sorry that you had to have so much cut off.  On the upside, 8 inches of growth is outstanding!!!!

Don't feel too bad about the reveal.  I did a little neglecting myself, so I'm not expecting a spectacular reveal myself.  But I know what I did (or should I say didn't do), and I know what I need to do for the continuation of the challenge.   I expect the next reveal to be much better for me.

In the meantime, I will be happily cheering everyone on when they reveal.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> Feb 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful progress!!!  I absolutely LOVE your hair color!  

Now with that said, can you take the pix down until the reveal?  I'm actually going to post a separate thread for the reveal pix.


----------



## lushlady (Dec 22, 2010)

Still hanging in there.  I've been under my half-wigs for most of the past two months.  I don't think I've made much progress, but I might not see what other people see.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

8 more days ladies!!! Here's some last minute  for those of US that need it!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^ thanks janet because i need it. i will be posting a picture tomorrow of me & my half wig evony!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2010)

I like evony, I am going to definitely invest in that one!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah she is pretty, a lot of hair (like old school big hair) but she can get a party started


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

I have her and she is most def my diva hair lol. I want my natural hair to be just like it. wishful thinking I know, but a girl can dream.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2010)

In my Emeril Lagasse voice....let's kick it up another notch!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

OMGee...It's getting really real!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 25, 2010)

_I can not wait for the reveals in this thread. Yall been going hard ...._


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful Holiday  
:bighugs: 

I am here cooking; waiting and tired  
Kids are happy


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I can not wait for the reveals in this thread. Yall been going hard ...._



I know...after Christmas- the 25th...those last few days are going to FLY by!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's my hair style for the holidays


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^^Cute style!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG! IS IT REVEAL TIME YET???


no...? ok...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 27, 2010)

Day is the 27th, 

Then there's the 28th ,29th, 30th, and the 31st is the day of the reveals..... 


Hurry up days!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2010)

@ms.tatiana  I like that style...very nice!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok remember I said I have a sew-in? well I did it myself and this time I'm determined to keep it in. I feel like everyone can see my tracks though. next time, I'm letting a professional do it. Here are the pics though. Hoping to keep this in unil the first week of Feb. (don't mind the faces, I was making love to the camera and showing out with my sister)


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Ok remember I said I have a sew-in? well I did it myself and this time I'm determined to keep it in. I feel like everyone can see my tracks though. next time, I'm letting a professional do it. Here are the pics though. Hoping to keep this in unil the first week of Feb. (don't mind the faces, I was making love to the camera and showing out with my sister)


 

i see you making love to the camera , but the sew-in looks good!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 28, 2010)

^^^^Cute sew in!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay I've decided to go get my ends trimmed. I'm totally feeling bummed about my hair so I need to start fresh. Fresh reggie, fresh products, fresh cut.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2010)

^^^^ i was thinking i needed to start the year off with a nice trim also


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

I love freshly trimmed ends. Seems like if you feel like nothing is happening some fresh trimmed ends get you moving 

Just don't over do it! LOL

Good Luck ladies for this awesome challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

You know I'm scared to lose any length so I'm not gonna get too much taking off lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks like you did a great job!  I like it!



Ijanei said:


> Ok remember I said I have a sew-in? well I did it myself and this time I'm determined to keep it in. I feel like everyone can see my tracks though. next time, I'm letting a professional do it. Here are the pics though. Hoping to keep this in unil the first week of Feb. (don't mind the faces, I was making love to the camera and showing out with my sister)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I've decided to go get my ends trimmed. I'm totally feeling bummed about my hair so I need to start fresh. Fresh reggie, fresh products, fresh cut.


 
Nik, when are you planning on trimming?  I think I'm going to need to do the same thing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^In the next few days. Gonna call and schedule an appointment today while my hair is still flat ironed. I don't trust anyone dealing with my 2 textures. 

one of my challenge buddies is trying to get me to join the bootcamp challenge. negative. I don't have enough space in my siggy for another challenge


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought about joining the boot camp but I use heat LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm heatphobic lol. I won't be using any really for the next 6 months. I barely use the blow dryer anymore. Only when I get braids done and even then I don't use it much. I let my hair dry about 90% of the way then blow dry on a low setting the rest of the way.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2010)

MsCoco are you still using your NuGro  I am!

I am totally dragging my feet with my hair today.

Going to give myself an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment
Steam with Alter Ego
then sit with my silk elements for about 3 hours  

Next week I will just use Steam with Aphogee 2 minute; then condition again for 3 hours before getting my hair braided.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> You know I'm scared to lose any length so I'm not gonna get too much taking off lol


 
I know what you mean Nikki, I felt the same way when JJamiah told me to trim my ends. However from that time I have noticed significant growth etc. I went from SL to NL/ear lenght but it was worth it. My hair is more healthy and fuller.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2010)

Your progress was AWESOME Rossy! Couldn't be prouder of you girl. I hope I don't need much cut off, but whatever it takes is what needs to be done.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. I just realized this challenge ends in two days. LOL. CLEARLY I've been M.I.A. Okay, well I used another pass and I've been planning to flat iron again this week. Hasn't happened yet. LOL. Maybe I really will tomorrow. Then I'll take photos.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MsCoco are you still using your NuGro  I am!
> 
> I am totally dragging my feet with my hair today.
> 
> ...



JJamaih does the nugro work
Well for you? Do you only use it on braided hair?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Your progress was AWESOME Rossy! Couldn't be prouder of you girl. I hope I don't need much cut off, but whatever it takes is what needs to be done.


 
Thank you Nikki!!! I saw your progress pics and your ends are not so bad like i say you made progress and thats what we always want to hear or see PROGRESS. My ends were horrible  pic below. Personally I dont think you will need to trim so much but just take the advice from those who know better. Im only six month old to my HHJ and it took me 4 months to know what is right for my hair.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow....Tomorrow is the reveal date...:Flahsssss :Flahsssss Are you ready ladies? I'm not


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2010)

Less than 24 hours ladies!  I'm debating on whether or not I want to set up the reveal thread right at midnight or if I should do it in the morning.

Right now, I'm sitting under my steamer with Lush Caca Noir henna on my head.  I'm going to sit under here for an hour and then I'll air dry, tie it up and go to bed.  I'm too lazy to wash it out tonight, so I'll wash it out in the morning with my Hair One Argan Oil cleanser.  Then I'm going to apply Cream of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment and get under the steamer again.  After I rinse that out I'll do a roller set and flat iron.

My reveal probably won't be until the evening hours...sheesh!

I can't wait to see all of your reveals!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> I know what you mean Nikki, I felt the same way when JJamiah told me to trim my ends. However from that time I have noticed significant growth etc. I went from SL to NL/ear lenght but it was worth it. My hair is more healthy and fuller.


 
I've noticed that my hair grows fastest when I trim.



Ms_Twana said:


> Wow. I just realized this challenge ends in two days. LOL. CLEARLY I've been M.I.A. Okay, well I used another pass and I've been planning to flat iron again this week. Hasn't happened yet. LOL. Maybe I really will tomorrow. Then I'll take photos.


 
Did you get around to straight ironing yet?  I'm dreading the process I'm going to go through tomorrow.



JJamiah said:


> MsCoco are you still using your NuGro  I am!


 
I haven't used it in a while, but yes, I still have my stash.  I'll probably use it more when I wear my twists.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm heatphobic lol. I won't be using any really for the next 6 months. I barely use the blow dryer anymore. Only when I get braids done and even then I don't use it much. I let my hair dry about 90% of the way then blow dry on a low setting the rest of the way.


I'm so heatphobic I didn't want the salon using heat for my reveal pic but I gave in. lol.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are my pics. I started my HHJ in June after my relaxer. My PS's consisted of extension braids and wigs when I wasn't in braids.  I relaxed on Dex 22 at 26 weeks. I got a good trim and voila. I'm happy with my texture and body. 

July 2010 






Dec 2010


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ojemba, you need to post these in the reveal thread I just posted.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ladies, here is the link to the reveal thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...on/517337-2010-hyh-challenge-reveal-come.html


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm heatphobic lol. I won't be using any really for the next 6 months. I barely use the blow dryer anymore. Only when I get braids done and even then I don't use it much. I let my hair dry about 90% of the way then blow dry on a low setting the rest of the way.


 
I blow dry every time I wash; first I go under the hooded dryer to dry about 95% then I just finish it up with the hand held to straighten 



ojemba said:


> JJamaih does the nugro work
> Well for you? Do you only use it on braided hair?


 
I use it mostly on my braided hair. But I do spray my hands and apply it to my loose hair sometimes. Atleast once a week not daily  that would be to much for my thin mane. 



Rossy2010 said:


> Thank you Nikki!!! I saw your progress pics and your ends are not so bad like i say you made progress and thats what we always want to hear or see PROGRESS. My ends were horrible  pic below. Personally I dont think you will need to trim so much but just take the advice from those who know better. Im only six month old to my HHJ and it took me 4 months to know what is right for my hair.


 
With that said Rossy your regimen is a winner hands down. YOu knew exactly what, when, where and how. Now it is just being consistant, keeping healthy ends and patience  

I believe I will see a big change in a few months because these two/3 months you have had some great growth.

I look forward to 2011


----------



## debbiedee (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok...so, I said i'd do the challenge. But there was a huge setback. erplexed Here goes...so off I went to university in september. WooHoo!!! 

For the first time living independently. This resulted in consumption of a highly *UNBALANCED *diet, lack of care for my hair (I had the same sew-in from september to december), no daily moisturizing.

 School life left me constantly stressed sooooo I wasn't suprised when I took off my sew-in after 4 months. I detangled my hair and in the process of washing and combing, balls of it literally came out. I nearly cried. My front hair is half gone...I think my hair line danced backwards. My once-full hair was soo thin and frail.

I am now nursing it back to health!  Learn from this ladies!!

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 10, 2011)

debbiedee said:


> Ok...so, I said i'd do the challenge. But there was a huge setback. erplexed Here goes...so off I went to university in september. WooHoo!!!
> 
> For the first time living independently. This resulted in consumption of a highly *UNBALANCED *diet, lack of care for my hair (I had the same sew-in from september to december), no daily moisturizing.
> 
> ...


 
Awww, I'm so sorry you suffered this setback.  At least you know what not to do the next time around.  To me, your hair is still gorgeous.  Just focus on babying it and nursing it back to health.  And don't keep a sew-in for such a long period of time.


----------

